# 
W czerwcu tego roku zamontowali mi okna drewniane ORTIS w Gdańsku. Zamówiłem okna antywłamaniowe z szybą P4 i okuciami antywlamaniowymi w najwyższej klasie antywłamaniowej. Jedno okno i jedne drzwi przyjechały do mnie obite (lekko uderzone) Dystrybutor zapeniał mnie że nie będzie problemu z naprawą, dlatego zgodziłem się na montaż. Po zamontowaniu, wiadomo tzreba się nacieszyć, otwiera sie i zamyka skrzydła. Wyobraźcie sobie moje zdziwienie kiedy porównując okucia w poszczególnych skrzydłach okazało sie że brakuje niektórych pynktów blokowania (w jednym skrzydle są w innym nie), oraz okuć po stronie zawiasów. I teraz szlag mnie trafia bo był u mnie człowiek z ORTISA uznał reklamacje, a to tej pory tego nie naprawili. W umowie mam 3 miesiące na naprawę, czyli jest miesiąc po tym terminie. Reklamację wysłałem w formie pisemnej. Jak dzwonię do ORTISA robią ze mnie głupa, jak proszę na centrali osobę od reklamacji proszą o moje nazwisko i przełączaja mnie 2 razy na fax, jak dzwonię trzeci raz otrzymuje informację że właśnie wyszła. Kobieta zajmująca się reklamacjami Dorota Kania dokładnie mnie zlewa mówiąc że nie ma dla mnie czasu.
Do D.... z taką firmą
Mariusz

----------


## infiniti

Czy masz na mysli firme ORTIS spod Warszawy (scislej Wilanowa)???
-infiniti

----------


## xaveryd

> W czerwcu tego roku zamontowali mi okna drewniane ORTIS w Gdańsku. Zamówiłem okna antywłamaniowe z szybą P4 i okuciami antywlamaniowymi w najwyższej klasie antywłamaniowej. Jedno okno i jedne drzwi przyjechały do mnie obite (lekko uderzone) Dystrybutor zapeniał mnie że nie będzie problemu z naprawą, dlatego zgodziłem się na montaż. Po zamontowaniu, wiadomo tzreba się nacieszyć, otwiera sie i zamyka skrzydła. Wyobraźcie sobie moje zdziwienie kiedy porównując okucia w poszczególnych skrzydłach okazało sie że brakuje niektórych pynktów blokowania (w jednym skrzydle są w innym nie), oraz okuć po stronie zawiasów. I teraz szlag mnie trafia bo był u mnie człowiek z ORTISA uznał reklamacje, a to tej pory tego nie naprawili. W umowie mam 3 miesiące na naprawę, czyli jest miesiąc po tym terminie. Reklamację wysłałem w formie pisemnej. Jak dzwonię do ORTISA robią ze mnie głupa, jak proszę na centrali osobę od reklamacji proszą o moje nazwisko i przełączaja mnie 2 razy na fax, jak dzwonię trzeci raz otrzymuje informację że właśnie wyszła. Kobieta zajmująca się reklamacjami Dorota Kania dokładnie mnie zlewa mówiąc że nie ma dla mnie czasu.
> Do D.... z taką firmą
> Mariusz



Witam,

Też niestety kusiłam na okna firmy ORTIS. I też niestety mam problemy.
Ja nawet nie miałam tego szczęścia, żeby ktokolwiek mnie odwiedził. Choć był wyznaczony termin, czekałam i ..... nic.
A okna, jakaś paranoja. Lazur, widoczna faktura drewna, piękny wygląd, o którym zapewniał sprzedawca, za co z resztą zapłaciłam zdecydowanie więcej, okazały się zwykłą farbą olejną!!!!,fakturę drewna widzę, ale na oknach sąsiada, nie mówią o rysach, śladach po folii, trocinach wmieszanych w lakier, nie ma ani jednego okna bez wady. Po za tym przy pierwszym otwarciu niektórych okien wyrywał się kawałek drewna - poprostu były posklejane.
I co ja mam zrobić. 
Zastanawiam się czy mam szansę zwrotu tych okien i odzyskaniu pieniążków. 
Może mi ktoś pomoże. Mam czas do wiosny - wtedy zaczynamy ocieplać itd.

Panie Mariuszu, co Pan zamierza zrobić z tym fantem??????

Pozdrawiam Ania Dmowska

----------


## infiniti

A swoja droga ciekawe, ze produkty oznaczone godlem TERAZ POLSKA maja tak niskie notowania na forum (vide: okna drewniane ORTIS, blachodachówka KRON Pruszyński).
-infiniti

----------


## AndrzejS

Do tych badziewi niech dołączy firma "TRAS" ze Skawiny za swoje plastikowe okna. Nie polecam.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

Proponuję w tym wątku umieszczać tylko negatywne opinie o swoich wykonawcach a nie masło maślane nie dotyczące tematu. Uwagi do swych sprawdzonych wykonawcach proszę umieszczać w wątku: "TRÓJMIASTO - Biała lista wykonawców".
Jeżeli ktoś kogoś poszukuje, chce otrzymać jakieś ceny usług, towarów czy ma jakiekolwiek inne pytanie to proszę umieszczać je w wątku "Grupa Trójmiasto i okolice". Tam otrzymacie wszelkie dodatkowe i niezbędne dla każdego z Was informacje. Tutaj wszelki spam nie jest mile widziany bo ten wątek straci swój pierwotny cel i stanie się bezwartościowy.

----------


## Wakmen

Jako pierwszy przypomnę moje perypetie z firmą:
*GDYŃSKA FABRYKA OKIEN - BOSHOR*
w której zamówiłem okna i niestety dostałem całkiem inne. 
Miały być szyby P4, okucia 4 st. antywłamaniowe na skrzydło i szyba U=1,1. 
Otrzymałem szyby P2 (choć naklejki na szybach mówiły o P4 - żaden problem je wydrukować), okucia 2 lub 3 st. antywłamaniowe na skrzydło i szyba U=1,3. Nie chcę się bardziej rozpisywać ale zainteresowani mogą poczytać poniżej:
Moje problemy z oknami
które do dnia dzisiejszego jeszcze nie są wyjaśnione (naprawione do konca).

Podsumowujac  nie polecam.

----------


## slawciol

:Roll:

----------


## kol

Nie polecam nawet wrogowi firmy budowlanej ze Swarzewa. Właściciel nazywa się Gappa. Partacze, nie potrafią ściany prosto postawić, pustak na pustaku krzywo leży, to jeszcze niekumaci i nie rozumiejący po polsku. Ja sobie a oni sobie. Odradzam, ODRADZAM!!!! Nie pozwólcie by budowali Wam dom.

----------


## anekri

firma "DRAGON" i p. Dorosz   :Evil:   -elektryka i alarmy - partacz jakich mało, naciągacz, mitoman, krętacz   :Roll:   chyba niczego nie pominełam   :Wink2:

----------


## Ados

Tartak w Bytowie - firma Kopol, więźbę wykonali nieterminowo, facet się umawiał ze mną w tartaku żeby oglądać więźbę, która nie była wykonana, czekałem na typa 3h, jak ją wykonali to też niestarannie, wybrane elementy które miały być oheblowane nie były oheblowane, niektóre elementy nie były pomalowane, a te które były malowane to niechlujnie

----------


## Franciszek

Pan Michał Boroń autoryzowany przedstawiciel firmy Thermoplast w Gdańsku, siedziba przy ul. Ceglanej 6. Okna dostarczone na czas, ale to wszystko co można o nich powiedzieć dobrego - przez 2 miesiące czekałem na listwy wentylacyjne i regulacje okuć. Obecnie listwy są ale regulacji nikt od pana Boronia nie potrafi zrobić (musiałem za dodatkowe pieniądze zatrudnić niezależnego montera, który powyższą regulacje zrobił momentalnie). Poza tym dwa okna uszkodzone - zarysowane ramy. Tak więc, nie ma co liczyć na gwarancje i serwis powykonawczy. Firma Thermoplast odcina się od całego problemu - ona tylko produkuje, serwis i gwarancja leżą po stronie autoryzowanego przedstawiciela - Dramat, nikomu tego nie życzę.

----------


## kol

Usługi remontowo budowlane Dariusz Jaworowski z Rumi. Fuga fudze nie równa. W kuchni zbijałam kafeli ze ściany i druga ekipa robiła tą samoą robotę ( po poprawce Pana Jaworskiego). Salon nie łapie poziomu. Podejrzewam, że w życie nie miał w ręku ani on ani nikt z jego ekipy poziomicy. Jak zwróciłam uwagę na pochył, to dowiedziałam się że powinnam dać wylewkę samopoziomującą się, ale to jest wielki koszt, zanim ich wezwałam. Kanał. Partacze jakich mało. Co do ceny to finalna inna od ustalonej. Naprawdę nawet nie warto rozmowy zaczynać.

----------


## xan

Firma ZENPOL ul Bohaterów Monte Cassino.  Odradzam.
wszelkie informacje drogą mailową   :Smile:

----------


## KrzysztofJ_76

Nie polecam geodety z Sulęczyna p. Krzysztof Myszk:

-> niesłowny - jak dotąd tydzień opóźnienia w realizacji zlecenia i brak kontaktu (nie odbiera telefonu)

-> po dwóch tygodniach, po pytaniu co z mapką, usłyszałem, że "zakres" mapki dla Zakładu Gazownictwa jest większy niż zakładał i cena musi wzrosnąć o bagatela 25%

-> w piątek 27.01. poinformował mnie, że mapki są złożone w Zakładzie Uzgodnień Dokumentacji (ZUD). Sprawdziłem w poniedziałek w ZUDzie, Starostwie i Kartografii - nikt nie widział tych mapek

Nie polecam!!

----------


## Alunek

ZDECYDOWANIE NIE POLECAM:
1. biuro projektowe, które robiło adaptację naszego projektu - KRK -ul. Westeplatte-Tczew
2. cieśla- p. Zakrzewski -Tczew

Uff, cieszę się,że nie mam już do czynienia z tymi gościami!!!

----------


## wilk1

> ZDECYDOWANIE NIE POLECAM:
> 1. biuro projektowe, które robiło adaptację naszego projektu - KRK -ul. Westeplatte-Tczew
> 2. cieśla- p. Zakrzewski -Tczew
> 
> Uff, cieszę się,że nie mam już do czynienia z tymi gościami!!!


Witaj Alunek
A może jakieś szczegóły? skąd ta radość ?

----------


## Wakmen

Właśnie. Jeżeli ktoś wciałby dokonać wpisu w tym wątku to proszę umotywować dlaczego dany wykonawca nie wywiązał się ze swojego zadania. Wszelkie zapisy typu "poprostu" nie będą traktowane poważnie.

----------


## Alunek

Już wyjaśniam:
ad. 1 - za brak kompetencji, ignorancję klienta, krętactwo. Za to ostatnie w szczególności! Wyjaśnię w skrócie. Otóż zleciłam tej firmie adaptację projektu, zmiany w projekcie,projekt zagospodarowania terenu, projekty przyłączy energetycznego i wodno/kanalizacyjnego i złożenie wniosku o wydanie odpowiednich pozwoleń.W trakcie współpracy okazało się ,że sama muszę załatwiać pewne kwestie formalne chociaż wg naszych uzgodnień miało zająć się tym biuro. Po drugie- zmiany w projekcie , o które prosiłam zostały naniesione tylko częściowo lub zrobione tak niedokładnie,że musiały być uzupełniane w trakcie budowy. Ponadto zmiany projektowe nie miały swoich konsekwencji w innych zmianach i przez to np została wybudowana ściana a następnie była burzona ( niepotrzebna praca !!!). Po trzecie - nieznoszę klamstw i krętactwa. Mój "ulubiony" pan Architekt spotkany przypadkiem na ulicy pod koniec marca ur. oświadczył mi,że właśnie złożył nasze dokumenty w Starostwie i mniej więcej za ok. miesiąc będzie pozwolenie. Odczekałam ten miesiąc , a nawet więcej , bo ok. 10 maja zadzwoniłam do urzędu w sprawie pozwolenia, kiedy możemy się spodziewać. Na to pani urzędniczka po przeszukaniu posiadanych dokumentacji, oświadczyła mi ,że naszych dokumentów do tej pory nikt u nich nie złożył !!! Dokumenty zostały złożone jeszcze w tym samym dniu po wielkiej awanturze. Tłumaczeń p. Architekta nawet szkoda cytować.   Wg mnie te powody są wystarczające ,żeby umieścić to biuro na czarnej liście.
ad.2 cieśla - przede wszystkim nieterminowy. Wg naszej umowy konstrukcja miała być zrobiona do 15 grudnia, a w rzeczywistości skończył ją 8 lutego. I nie miało to bynajmniej związku z pogodą. Pan Z. po prostu nie przychodził na budowę nietłumaczą się dlaczego. Ponadto wg mojej opini oraz naszego kierownika konstrukcja została wykonana niedokładnie ( mało starannie ), aczkolwiek z zachowaniem zasad ciesielki.Kolejną rzeczą, którą mnie wkurzał, to jego arogancja oraz obrażanie innych.
To wszystko!

----------


## slawciol

:Confused:

----------


## Rezi

slawciol napisał: 
M&S okna ,przedstawiciel z SOPOTU, kreci,oszukuje i zbywa.sama firma jest ok,mam ich okna tylko gdybym gdzie indziej zamawial bym nie czekal 6miesiecy na parapet ktory montarzysci od tego przedstawiciela zniszczyli podczas montarzu(dwa razy).Serwis ze slupska jest ok 

Duze sprostowanie: wyzej opisana sytuacja miala miejsce u przedstawiciela w sopocie ale przedstawiciel ten od 1,5 roku jest inny.Opisana sytuacja dotyczyla pana "R.S" ktory tam od w.w czasu nie pracuje,zalatwialac tam jakis czas temu inna sprawe,obslugiwal mnie inny(obecny) przedstawiciel i ten zalatwil moja sprawe bez problemu,sadzilem ze ta osoba jest w zastepstwie za pana R.S ale sie mylilem.Obecnego przedstawiciela bardzo przepraszam za opis firmy i pana ktora to nie dotyczy aktualnego stanu obslugi prowadzonej po zastepstwie p.R.S do ktorej nie mam zastrzezen. 

*przeprosiny to mało !!
powinienies zedytowac wcześniejszy post do zera pisząc w nim to "Duze sprostowanie" - nikt nie zauwazy tego sprostowania w tym miejscu a szkoda dobrej firmy*

----------


## slawciol

> slawciol napisał: 
> M&S okna ,przedstawiciel z SOPOTU, kreci,oszukuje i zbywa.sama firma jest ok,mam ich okna tylko gdybym gdzie indziej zamawial bym nie czekal 6miesiecy na parapet ktory montarzysci od tego przedstawiciela zniszczyli podczas montarzu(dwa razy).Serwis ze slupska jest ok 
> 
> Duze sprostowanie: wyzej opisana sytuacja miala miejsce u przedstawiciela w sopocie ale przedstawiciel ten od 1,5 roku jest inny.Opisana sytuacja dotyczyla pana "R.S" ktory tam od w.w czasu nie pracuje,zalatwialac tam jakis czas temu inna sprawe,obslugiwal mnie inny(obecny) przedstawiciel i ten zalatwil moja sprawe bez problemu,sadzilem ze ta osoba jest w zastepstwie za pana R.S ale sie mylilem.Obecnego przedstawiciela bardzo przepraszam za opis firmy i pana ktora to nie dotyczy aktualnego stanu obslugi prowadzonej po zastepstwie p.R.S do ktorej nie mam zastrzezen. 
> 
> *przeprosiny to mało !!
> powinienies zedytowac wcześniejszy post do zera pisząc w nim to "Duze sprostowanie" - nikt nie zauwazy tego sprostowania w tym miejscu a szkoda dobrej firmy*


Tak moze byc? Kazdy moze sie pomylic ale sztuka jest sie przyznac do bledu.

----------


## Rezi

nie chodzi aby negowac Twoje posty i aby je w jakikolwiek sposób oceniac .... ale aby nie szkodzic porządnym firmom

----------


## slawciol

> nie chodzi aby negowac Twoje posty i aby je w jakikolwiek sposób oceniac .... ale aby nie szkodzic porządnym firmom


Jasne,dzieki za uwage.wszystkim zycze aby sie nie pomylili w tym co pisza.Pozdro

----------


## andrzej74

Chciałbym ostrzec osoby wykonujące adaptację budynków lub zmiany w projekcie przed firmą-pracownia projektowa Sega z Żukowa. Jak się okazało błędy popełnili oni nie tylko w naszym projekcie, ale również w adaptacjach i zmianach wykonywanych na zlecenie naszych sąsiadów. W naszym projekcie wykonywali kilka zmian, obecnie jesteśmy po wykonaniu ław fundametowych itd na tzw. stanie "zero". Bez naszej wiedzy i zgody, de facto bez potrzeby pan architekt dokonał przesunięcia jednego z kominów, zauważyliśmy to zastanaiwając się jak rozprowadzić zmienioną kanalizację w kuchni. Oczywiście przesuwając komin nie dokonał żadnych zmian w rzutach komina na poddaszu i w rzucie dachu. Gdybyśmy wykonali komin po jego zmianacha to wyszedłby on wprost w krokwię koszową. Pan architekt zapomniał też o pewnym fragmenice fundamentu, ale to też zauważyliśmy wspólnie z wykonawcą, nie zauważył też że część pomieszczeń w rysie budynku jest obniżona o 45 cm do poziomu garażu i na rzucie zaznaczył tak jakby to była jedna wysokość- oczywiście wszystko to było prawidłowo zaznaczone na projekcie przedłożonym do adaptacji. Udałem się osobiście do tej firmy, z trudem przynali się do błędów i po 20 minutach dziwnych tłumaczeń usłyszałem słowo "przepraszam". Mój sąsiad miał z nimi gorsze przygody, ale dowiedziałerm się o tym dopiero teraz.

----------

Stolarz, pan Kaleta z Pierowszyna (gmina Kosakowo) na ul .Kaszubskiej.
Nie dotrzymuje terminów, nie przyjeżdza wtedy kiedy się umawia, robotę wykonuje niechlujnie, drzwi wypaczają sie, rozsychają. Myślałem, że tylko mi tak spartolił robotę ale spotkałem już dwie inne osoby które tak samo narzekają na niego.

----------


## georg

Beznadziejna "firma":

*P.P.H.U. Bobkowski* z Mirachowa
istnieje od 1986r (chociaż nie wiem dlaczego jeszcze jest na rynku budowlanym)buduje domki w konstrukcji szkieletowej.

Uzasadnienie:
Pojechałem sobie na budowę znajomego. Z daleka domek(całoroczny) wygladał efektownie lecz po bliższym oglądnieciu załamka.Szczególnie chodzi o drewno jak się później okazało nie sezonowane  :Evil:  .Belki popękane, nierówno położona elewacja zewnetrzna,w niektórych miejscach deski na dach (nie zdążyli przykryć papą)stare-wypaczone przez słońce i deszcz, deski podłogowe na tarasie  powykrzywiane w 4 strony świata,zero wnikania w szczegóły -zasada połaczyc drewno i już byleby sie trzymało.Tarasik ma dach oparty na belkach które są łaczone łaczeń"ciesielskich" i duzego gwoździa którego czubek wystaje na zewnątrz belki.Nie wiem jak jest wykonana izolacja na dachu bo jeszcze nie było mozliwości wejścia ale patrząc na to co już jest to nie wieżę że będzie dobrze.Z opowieści znajomego facet umawia się na spotkanie na budowie ale nie przyjeżdża no chyba że po następną ratę pieniążków za wybudowanie "czegoś tam"(no wie pan zabrakło znowu na .......).
Znajomego nie ma w Polsce przez dłuższy czas w roku więc nie ma jak przypilnować pana B. a co za tym idzie zrezygnowł z jego usług ufffffffff 
i to na tyle pozdr.
 :Wink2:

----------


## Dorota_M

Ne polecam * dekarza EDWARD FLEJSZER - firma "FLEN BUD" z Gorzkowic 
* działajšcej na terenie Trójmiasta i nie tylko. 

Cham jakich jeszcze ziemia nie nosiła, to po pierwsze. 

Miał u mnie wykonać pokrycie dachowe z karpiówki. Zniszczył materiał, naraził na potężne koszty i jak już nie dawał rady z poprawnym wykananiem, wycišgnšł ode mnie kasę i uciekł nie kończywszy. 

NIE POLECAM, NIE POLECAM I JESZCZE RAZ NIE POLECAM.

----------


## M_M

ja  proponuję tym , którzy do adaptacji projektu wybrali *biuro pana Wójcika*, aby bardzo dokładnie sprawdzali wykonanie wszystkiego co zlecili.

Pan wójcik owszem rozmawia z klientami, zna się na swojej pracy, ale realizacjš zajmuje się niestety pracownica, która nie jest architektem
Efekty pracy przechodzš oczekiwania, negatywnie niestety.
Pani brakuje wiedzy, robi potworne błędy, nie potrafi liczyć, nie wie o czym kleint z Wójcikiem rozmawiał, robi sobie notatki, które po 2 dniach interpretuje inaczej niż podczas pisania... I do tego potrafi stworzyc takie teorie, że ręce opadaja. np. jakby ktos nie wiedział to miejsca na szafy wnękowe nie liczy sie do powierzchni domu...   :Confused:  
Przestawialismy ciany, ponownie wyliczła powierzchnie pomieszczeń.
Wnęki u nas odjęła i ... ku zaskoczeniu , po ponownym przeliczeniu pomieszczeń wyszło jej jeszcze więcej, niż było na poczštku. Ale stwierdziła, ze tak się zdarza i uznała to za poprawne wykonanie. sami szukalimy błędów i pokazywalimy palcem co le policzyła   :Roll:  

i do tego trwało to prawie 2 miesišce

----------


## beti555

Wpisuje na tą listę p. Jerzego Wójcika posiadającego pracownie architektoniczna w Lisewcu( wczesniej w Kolbudach). Fatalnie zrobił nam adaptacje projektu. Nie "zauwazyl" ze dzialka ma roznice w terenie 180cm i wrysowal projekt w plaska działke. Zmienialismy nachylenie dachu z 20 na 25 stopni. Nie zmienil doslownie NIC w rysunkach. Źle wyrysowal doslownie wszystko we wszystkim. Niesłowny, nieterminowy. Musielismy robic projekt zamienny i drugi raz placic mu za adaptacje  :ohmy:   Inaczej nie chcial wydac dokumentow  :Confused:    Brak mi słow w tym temacie taka znowu jestem zla  :Evil:   Trzymajcie sie z daleka od tego biura.

----------


## ijoskowski

dodaje              





ten post w obronie Pana Wójcika.

----------


## hary gdansk

*biuro projektów Wójcika*

zgadzam sie z poprzednimi wypowiedziami.Wojcik opóźnił mój projekt o dwa msc. bez przyczyny. Nie posiada uprawnien projektowych, prace wykonuja mlodzi ludzie bez wiedzy a pieczatke przystawie ktos z zewnątrz.

----------


## beti555

Nie polecam firmy p. Tomasza Cylkowskiego. Miał wybudować mi stan surowy otwarty. Skonczyło się na wybudowaniu piwnicy i zalaniu stropu nad nią. Niesłowny, nieterminowy  :Evil:

----------


## beti555

Kolejna ekipa, której nie polecę to firma p. *Adama Bąkowskiego z Lubichowa*. Wszystko układało się pieknie, do czasu jak otrzymał zbyt duza kwote za pracę. Nasza wina, ze mu zapłaciliśmy, wiem, ale to tez świadczy o nim jako fachowcu i człowieku. Mamy nie dokonczone kominy, nie zrobioną więźbe dachową  :Evil:   2, 5 miesiąca już nas zwodzi. Nie odbiera telefonów, nie przyjeżdza wtedy gdy obiecał. Tragiczny krętacz i oszust  :Evil: 

Dopisuję, bo dzisiaj pan pojawił sie na budowie. Będzie dalej robił, jeśli będziemy mu płacic... Tzn. w pon chce 1000zl, wtedy robi więźbę i po więżbie chce jeszcze 5000 (to juz kwota powyżej tej zapisanej w umowie...). Jeśli mu nie zapłacimy spali naszą budowę  :Confused:  Pan pracuje jeśli dostaje pieniądze. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak zapłata po większej częsci prac. np co tydzien 1000zł... Inwestor przestaje dawac kase, pan sie ni epojawia...
To się nazywa podejście do inwestora, nie? Omijajcie tego faceta z daleka  :Evil:

----------


## AWIk

Niepolecam wkipy WOJCIECHA LEYKA vel. HUBERTA z Niestępowa. Fachowiec to może jest i dobry, ale ogromny cham i prostak. W połowie naszej budowy załapali inną i naszą od tego momentu na każdym kroku partaczyli. Krzywo postawili ścianki działowe, dach po zimie siadł, nie mówiąc niestety o beznadziejnie zagęszczonej podłodze na gruncie która po pół roku osiadła ok. 5cm. Koleś nie poczuwa się do jakiejkolwiek odpowiedzialności. Uważajcie na niego.

----------


## skotito

ZACZYNAJAC WYKANCZANIE MIESZKANIA MODLILEM SIE BYM NIE TRAFIL NA LUDZI KTORZY SIE KWALIFIKUJA NA TA LISTE. NIESTETY JUZ NA SAMYM POCZATKU ZAMOWILEM PROJEKTY OSWIETLENIA, INTALACJI MULTIMEDILANEJ I GRZEWCZEJ (ROZMIESCZENIE GRZEJNIKOW STOSOWNIE DO ARANZACJI POMIESZCZEN) W FIRMIE SOZO DESIGN (LUB MP2STUDIO JAK KTO WOLI) PANI *IZY KOTLEWSKIEJ*. NIE POLECAM USLSUG TEJ PANI GDYZ W TYM MOMECIE ZACZELY SIE PROBLEMY W WYKANCZANIU MIESZKANIA. DOKUMENTACJA (KILKA RYSUNKOW) OKAZALA SIE W 100% AMATORSKA, PRZEZ CO CZEKA MNIE TERAZ SZEREG PRZEROBEK W MIESZKANIU. CENA BYLA DOBRA ALE ZA KORZYSTNIE WYKONANA PRACE A NIE ZA BUBEL. PISZE TO BY INNI MIELI SZANSE UNIKNAC TAKICH PSEUDO-ARCHITEKTOW. PO CZASIE OKAZALO SIE ZE PELNA DOKUMENTACJA W PROFESJONALNEJ FIRMIE KOSZTOWALABY MNIE 400PLN WIECEJ. KOSZTA POPRAWEK - 4TYS + MASA MOJEGO CZASU, KTORY NA TO POSWIECILEM

----------


## andrzej74

> Kolejna ekipa, której nie polecę to firma p. *Adama Bąkowskiego z Lubichowa*. Wszystko układało się pieknie, do czasu jak otrzymał zbyt duza kwote za pracę. Nasza wina, ze mu zapłaciliśmy, wiem, ale to tez świadczy o nim jako fachowcu i człowieku. Mamy nie dokonczone kominy, nie zrobioną więźbe dachową   2, 5 miesiąca już nas zwodzi. Nie odbiera telefonów, nie przyjeżdza wtedy gdy obiecał. Tragiczny krętacz i oszust 
> 
> Dopisuję, bo dzisiaj pan pojawił sie na budowie. Będzie dalej robił, jeśli będziemy mu płacic... Tzn. w pon chce 1000zl, wtedy robi więźbę i po więżbie chce jeszcze 5000 (to juz kwota powyżej tej zapisanej w umowie...). Jeśli mu nie zapłacimy spali naszą budowę  Pan pracuje jeśli dostaje pieniądze. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak zapłata po większej częsci prac. np co tydzien 1000zł... Inwestor przestaje dawac kase, pan sie ni epojawia...
> To się nazywa podejście do inwestora, nie? Omijajcie tego faceta z daleka


Czy na prawdę powiedział wam, że jak nie będzie kasy to spali waszą budowę. Jesli tak to mam małą poradę prawną: takie zachowanie wyczerpje znamiona przestępstwa z art. 190 k.k. tj. grożby karalnej. Przestępstwo to ścigane jest na wniosek pokrzywdzonego. Polecam zgłośić się na Komisariat i złożyć zawiadomienie o przestępstwie wraz z wnioskiem o ściganie. Ten pan jest chyba nie poważny, nie możecie pozwolić aby Was tak traktował.

----------


## Olenka1979

Ludzie przeczytalam Wasze posty i stracilam wiare w mozliwosc znalezienia uczciwego, solidnego fachowca! Wlasnie jestem na etapie szukania ekipy budowlanej. Mam kilka namiarow, niestety zaden nie pochodzi od znajomych, ktorzy juz budowali. Poki co poruszm sie po omacku i na sama mysl o wyborze wykonawcy przechodza mnie ciarki.
Pozdro
Ola z Gdanska

----------


## Kuna

Nie polecam architekta Andrzeja Perkowskiego z Gdańska wręcz ostrzegam przed tym panem . 
http://uslugi.rynekbudowlany.pl/pokaz/62/
Wykonywał mi projekt elewacji budynku . Przede wszystkim chodziło mi o dobranie kolorystyki i drobnych elementów elewacji typu listwy przyokienne .
Pan architekt dostał do wglądu projekt budynku na którym były wymiary . Owszem stworzył elewację ale wirtualną . Budynek nie miał oryginalnych proporcji ani wymiarów . Pan ten w ogóle nie zna się na rysunku technicznym . Potrafię to ocenić gdyż jestem inżynierem . Chwalił się , że jest wykładowcą w Akademi Sztuk Pieknych w Gdańsku (chyba kafelek) . Niestety na liście pracowników nie figuruje - kłamca . Jego projekty wstępne to mdlocha . Brak mu tego czegoś co nazywa się iskrą Bożą lub talentem . Gość nie potrafi w ogóle słuchać co do niego mówi inwestor . Brak mu zdecydowania - takie ciepłe kluchy . Za to cenić się potrafi . Pożałowałem trochę więcej pieniędzy na lepszego fachowca i teraz żałuję straconych pieniędzy . Acha zdjęcia cyfrowe budynku wykonałem sam . Jedyne co dobre w tym zdarzeniu to to , że nauczyłem sie programu CorelDraw i projekt wykonałem sam .

----------


## J_Wójcik

> Wpisuje na tą listę p. Jerzego Wójcika posiadającego pracownie architektoniczna w Lisewcu( wczesniej w Kolbudach). Fatalnie zrobił nam adaptacje projektu. Nie "zauwazyl" ze dzialka ma roznice w terenie 180cm i wrysowal projekt w plaska działke. Zmienialismy nachylenie dachu z 20 na 25 stopni. Nie zmienil doslownie NIC w rysunkach. Źle wyrysowal doslownie wszystko we wszystkim. Niesłowny, nieterminowy. Musielismy robic projekt zamienny i drugi raz placic mu za adaptacje   Inaczej nie chcial wydac dokumentow    Brak mi słow w tym temacie taka znowu jestem zla   Trzymajcie sie z daleka od tego biura.


Odpowiadam Pani "beti555".

Kultura nakazuje, gdy piszę się o konkretnym człowieku podpisać się również imieniem i nazwiskiem. Ponieważ tacy klienci zdarzają się niezwykle rzadko łatwo mogę przywitać się z Panią Nowosielską po imieniu i przypomnieć że to Pani kupiła nikogo się nie radząc byle tani projekt, który kazała Pani w minimalnym stopniu przystosować do Pani działki (tanio). To Pani kupiła działkę o dużej różnicy poziomów, a nie ja o tym zapomniałem. To Pani wreszcie przyszła po ratunek by w trakcie już realizacji budynek przeprojektować. Teraz udaje Pani zdziwioną że za pracę należało zapłacić. Na stronach skrytykowała pani również wykonawców, a może najpierw należy się zastanowić, a potem realizować, a nie szukać winnych wokół. Powinienem ostrzec przed Panią innych wykonawców, ale ja Pani życzę pomyślnego zakończenia budowy, a w życiu słuchać rad starszych.
Pana Joskowskiego który wypowiadał się pod Panią  pozdrawiam, będe z ciekawością  przyglądał się Pańskiej budowie.

Jerzy Wójcik

----------


## majcia

> Napisał beti555
> 
> Wpisuje na tą listę p. Jerzego Wójcika posiadającego pracownie architektoniczna w Lisewcu( wczesniej w Kolbudach). Fatalnie zrobił nam adaptacje projektu. Nie "zauwazyl" ze dzialka ma roznice w terenie 180cm i wrysowal projekt w plaska działke. Zmienialismy nachylenie dachu z 20 na 25 stopni. Nie zmienil doslownie NIC w rysunkach. Źle wyrysowal doslownie wszystko we wszystkim. Niesłowny, nieterminowy. Musielismy robic projekt zamienny i drugi raz placic mu za adaptacje   Inaczej nie chcial wydac dokumentow    Brak mi słow w tym temacie taka znowu jestem zla   Trzymajcie sie z daleka od tego biura.
> 
> 
> Odpowiadam Pani "beti555".
> 
> Kultura nakazuje, gdy piszę się o konkretnym człowieku podpisać się również imieniem i nazwiskiem. Ponieważ tacy klienci zdarzają się niezwykle rzadko łatwo mogę przywitać się z Panią Nowosielską po imieniu i przypomnieć że to Pani kupiła nikogo się nie radząc byle tani projekt, który kazała Pani w minimalnym stopniu przystosować do Pani działki (tanio). To Pani kupiła działkę o dużej różnicy poziomów, a nie ja o tym zapomniałem. To Pani wreszcie przyszła po ratunek by w trakcie już realizacji budynek przeprojektować. Teraz udaje Pani zdziwioną że za pracę należało zapłacić. Na stronach skrytykowała pani również wykonawców, a może najpierw należy się zastanowić, a potem realizować, a nie szukać winnych wokół. Powinienem ostrzec przed Panią innych wykonawców, ale ja Pani życzę pomyślnego zakończenia budowy, a w życiu słuchać rad starszych.
> Pana Joskowskiego który wypowiadał się pod Panią  pozdrawiam, będe z ciekawością  przyglądał się Pańskiej budowie.
> ...


Skoro *AZ 4 osoby* nie są zadowolone z Pana usług to moze warto sie nad tym zastanowic    :Confused:

----------


## Dorota_M

> Napisał beti555
> 
> Wpisuje na tą listę p. Jerzego Wójcika posiadającego pracownie architektoniczna w Lisewcu( wczesniej w Kolbudach). Fatalnie zrobił nam adaptacje projektu. Nie "zauwazyl" ze dzialka ma roznice w terenie 180cm i wrysowal projekt w plaska działke. Zmienialismy nachylenie dachu z 20 na 25 stopni. Nie zmienil doslownie NIC w rysunkach. Źle wyrysowal doslownie wszystko we wszystkim. Niesłowny, nieterminowy. Musielismy robic projekt zamienny i drugi raz placic mu za adaptacje   Inaczej nie chcial wydac dokumentow    Brak mi słow w tym temacie taka znowu jestem zla   Trzymajcie sie z daleka od tego biura.
> 
> 
> Odpowiadam Pani "beti555".
> 
> Kultura nakazuje, gdy piszę się o konkretnym człowieku podpisać się również imieniem i nazwiskiem. Ponieważ tacy klienci zdarzają się niezwykle rzadko łatwo mogę przywitać się z Panią Nowosielską po imieniu i przypomnieć że to Pani kupiła nikogo się nie radząc byle tani projekt, który kazała Pani w minimalnym stopniu przystosować do Pani działki (tanio). To Pani kupiła działkę o dużej różnicy poziomów, a nie ja o tym zapomniałem. To Pani wreszcie przyszła po ratunek by w trakcie już realizacji budynek przeprojektować. Teraz udaje Pani zdziwioną że za pracę należało zapłacić. Na stronach skrytykowała pani również wykonawców, a może najpierw należy się zastanowić, a potem realizować, a nie szukać winnych wokół. Powinienem ostrzec przed Panią innych wykonawców, ale ja Pani życzę pomyślnego zakończenia budowy, a w życiu słuchać rad starszych.
> Pana Joskowskiego który wypowiadał się pod Panią  pozdrawiam, będe z ciekawością  przyglądał się Pańskiej budowie.
> ...


Noooo, ja też trafiłam na takiego mądralę, czytaj inżyniera z Bożej łaski, z którym najprawdopodobniej finał będzie w sądzie. 
Najlepiej to o partaczach co to za biureczkiem siedzą i tzw. wizja w terene to dla nich nowość. Njalepszym argumentem jest to, że partaczą pracę bo potem zawsze można powiedzieć, że za niską cenę to zrobili. Dobra rada, Panie Wójcik: jak jest za niska cena to nie bierz jej Pan. Znajdą się dobrzy fachowcy, którzy za odpowiednią opłatę wykoanją to czego w szkołach się chcieli nauczyć i się nauczyli. Inwestor NIE JEST SPONSOREM.

----------


## ewa6

W 100% popieram zdanie Doroty.
Architekt przyjmujący zlecenie odpowiada za jego poprawną realizacje!

----------


## Tadzik07

JANUSZ WICKI - tynki wewnętrzne cementowo-wapienne, maszynowe.
Firma wcześniej polecana na Forum. Niestety nadmiar zleceń poprzewracał im w głowach. Na suficie góry i doliny. Na odcinku 2m uzyskują odchylenia od poziomu do 6cm !!! NIE POLECAM !!!

----------


## domek157

Nie polecam Firmy  GLIWA z Gdańska (siedizba na ul Kartuskiej).

1. brak terminowości (potrafią nic nie robić przez kilka tygodni, brak iformacji do inwestora o opóźnieniach, po interwencji telefonicznej przesyłają jakiś harmonogram prac, który nie jest dotrzymywany, źle, bardzo źle)
2. wprowadzają zmiany bez uzgodnienia z inwestorem
3. nie odpisują na maile (podczas pracy z inwestorem)
4. dużo spraw chcą załatwiać przez telefon, później mówią, że było inaczej
(co nie jest napisane to łatwiej się z tego wykręcić)
5. szybcy są w momencie kiedy trzeba zapłacić im transzę z pieniążkami... bardzo szybcy
6. dużo poprawek na budowie zgłaszanych przez inwestora i kierownika budowy (poprawki nie są nanoszone, wiele spraw zalega i nie kwapią się do wykonania tego)
7. Ładnie czarują przy podpisywaniu umowy. Dom w 50 dni... mija 150 i go nie ma...
8. Wiele innych wpadek... nie sposób ich tutaj wszystkich wypisać.
9. nie potrafią dopilnowć swoich ekip pracujących na budowach...
(przez 3 tygodnie oklejają mały domek styropianem... odpowiedź ze strony wykonawcy: przecież mam 10 budów... nie mogę być na wszystkich)
Rączki opadają.

Powiem tak. Ci, którzy z Was myślą o tej firmie poważnie to odradzam w 102%. 

Ściemnianie, unikanie, brak odzewu, brak wyjaśnień na temat zaistniałych pomyłek, przedłużenia się budowy itd. Dużo błędów, konieczność
naniesienia sporej ilości poprawek (nie wykonują ich)...

Na razie tyle. Jest tego dużo więcej.

Edit: dodane 17/03/2007
Już zgłosiło się (po opublikowaniu na forum moich uwag) do mnie 3 kolejnych inwestorów, którzy budują/budowali z Gliwą, sytuacja u Nich wygląda/wyglądała podobnie. Teraz w 200% nie polecam, na początku
myślałem, że to tylko u mnie tak budują... a tu niestety u większości...

----------


## Emillo

NIE POLECAM firmy KRK z Tczewa!!!! 
Żałuję, że nie przeczytałam o nich wcześniej. Dostali od nas dokumentację przed świętami Bożego Narodzenia 2006, do dziś nie mamy pozwolenia na budowę. Powiem więcej - uprawomocnienie decyzji miało się dziś ku końcowi, gdy nagle otrzymaliśmy telefon od Sz. P. z KRK, że potrzebny jest odwiert geologiczny w miejscu postawienia domu! Miał posadowić budynek zgodnie z wszystkimi normami, nieco przerobić projekt i załatwić pewne sprawy papierkowe. Tymczasem, przez jego nieudolność i lenistwo, "bujamy się" z papierami trzeci miesiąc, ganiając  z wywieszonymi jęzorami i na gwałt załatwiając geodetę do wytyczenia działki, geologa do opinii, ekspertów wod.-kan. i energetyki. 
DO BANI, słowo daję  :Evil:  W trzy miesiące to każdy głupi potrafi załatwić papiery. ODRADZAM SZCZERZE.

----------


## beti555

> Napisał beti555
> 
> Wpisuje na tą listę p. Jerzego Wójcika posiadającego pracownie architektoniczna w Lisewcu( wczesniej w Kolbudach). Fatalnie zrobił nam adaptacje projektu. Nie "zauwazyl" ze dzialka ma roznice w terenie 180cm i wrysowal projekt w plaska działke. Zmienialismy nachylenie dachu z 20 na 25 stopni. Nie zmienil doslownie NIC w rysunkach. Źle wyrysowal doslownie wszystko we wszystkim. Niesłowny, nieterminowy. Musielismy robic projekt zamienny i drugi raz placic mu za adaptacje   Inaczej nie chcial wydac dokumentow    Brak mi słow w tym temacie taka znowu jestem zla   Trzymajcie sie z daleka od tego biura.
> 
> 
> Odpowiadam Pani "beti555".
> 
> Kultura nakazuje, gdy piszę się o konkretnym człowieku podpisać się również imieniem i nazwiskiem. Ponieważ tacy klienci zdarzają się niezwykle rzadko łatwo mogę przywitać się z Panią Nowosielską po imieniu i przypomnieć że to Pani kupiła nikogo się nie radząc byle tani projekt, który kazała Pani w minimalnym stopniu przystosować do Pani działki (tanio). To Pani kupiła działkę o dużej różnicy poziomów, a nie ja o tym zapomniałem. To Pani wreszcie przyszła po ratunek by w trakcie już realizacji budynek przeprojektować. Teraz udaje Pani zdziwioną że za pracę należało zapłacić. Na stronach skrytykowała pani również wykonawców, a może najpierw należy się zastanowić, a potem realizować, a nie szukać winnych wokół. Powinienem ostrzec przed Panią innych wykonawców, ale ja Pani życzę pomyślnego zakończenia budowy, a w życiu słuchać rad starszych.
> Pana Joskowskiego który wypowiadał się pod Panią  pozdrawiam, będe z ciekawością  przyglądał się Pańskiej budowie.
> ...




Witam, Panie Wójcik,

bardzo dobrze, ze pofatygował sie Pan tu na forum. Przynajmniej wie Pan, że nie tylko ja *nie jestem zadowolona* z wykonanej przez Pana pracy. Czyli coś w tym jest, prawda?

Co do projektu. Uważa Pan, ze projekt z "Muratora" jest tanim projektem? A może też przy okazji nie jest dobrym projektem? Ciekawe... 

Jakoś tak sie dziwnie składa, że to Pan jako architekt powinien zauważyc, ze dany projekt nie nadaje sie na daną działkę, nie ja. Inwestor po to zatrudnia architekta aby ten wyłapał wszelkie błedy odnosnie projektu. Dostał Pan dokumenty, na których był oznaczony teren i różnice wysokści, jednak wcale Pan na te dokumenty nie spojrzał. I czyja to wina? Może moja? Nie sądzę. Zanim projekt został zakupiony, byliśmy u Pana aby sprawdzić czy ten konkretny projekt pasuje na naszą działkę. I Pan stwierdził, że *tak*.

No tak, ale potem nastąpiło trzęsienie ziemi w wyniku którego nasza działka zmieniła kształt  :Confused:   :ohmy:  

I co to znaczy w minimalnym stopniu przystosować projekt do działki? I tanio? *Jak można w minimalnym stopniu przystosować projekt do działki?* 

I jeszcze jedno. Na forum nie ma obowiązku podpisuwać się z imienia i nazwiska.

----------


## ijoskowski

> Napisał beti555
> 
> Wpisuje na tą listę p. Jerzego Wójcika posiadającego pracownie architektoniczna w Lisewcu( wczesniej w Kolbudach). Fatalnie zrobił nam adaptacje projektu. Nie "zauwazyl" ze dzialka ma roznice w terenie 180cm i wrysowal projekt w plaska działke. Zmienialismy nachylenie dachu z 20 na 25 stopni. Nie zmienil doslownie NIC w rysunkach. Źle wyrysowal doslownie wszystko we wszystkim. Niesłowny, nieterminowy. Musielismy robic projekt zamienny i drugi raz placic mu za adaptacje   Inaczej nie chcial wydac dokumentow    Brak mi słow w tym temacie taka znowu jestem zla   Trzymajcie sie z daleka od tego biura.
> 
> 
> Odpowiadam Pani "beti555".
> 
> Kultura nakazuje, gdy piszę się o konkretnym człowieku podpisać się również imieniem i nazwiskiem. Ponieważ tacy klienci zdarzają się niezwykle rzadko łatwo mogę przywitać się z Panią Nowosielską po imieniu i przypomnieć że to Pani kupiła nikogo się nie radząc byle tani projekt, który kazała Pani w minimalnym stopniu przystosować do Pani działki (tanio). To Pani kupiła działkę o dużej różnicy poziomów, a nie ja o tym zapomniałem. To Pani wreszcie przyszła po ratunek by w trakcie już realizacji budynek przeprojektować. Teraz udaje Pani zdziwioną że za pracę należało zapłacić. Na stronach skrytykowała pani również wykonawców, a może najpierw należy się zastanowić, a potem realizować, a nie szukać winnych wokół. Powinienem ostrzec przed Panią innych wykonawców, ale ja Pani życzę pomyślnego zakończenia budowy, a w życiu słuchać rad starszych.
> Pana Joskowskiego który wypowiadał się pod Panią  pozdrawiam, będe z ciekawością  przyglądał się Pańskiej budowie.
> ...



Panie Jurku prosze się nie gniewać. Chyba nic strasznego nie napisałem. Przy okazji dziekuje za ostanią wizytę na działce i wartościowe rady.
Prosze się nie przejmować, na tylu klientów ilu Pan ma zawsze znajdzie się ktoś niezadowolony. To naturalne.
Niemniej  jednak jeszcze raz dziekuje za dobrą adaptacje projektu, otrzymane wskazówki i pomoc techniczną.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i jeżeli poczuł się Pan czymś urażony to przepraszam.

Ireneusz Joskowski

----------


## andziag78

> Nie polecam Firmy  GLIWA z Gdańska (siedizba na ul Kartuskiej).
> 
> 1. brak terminowości (potrafią nic nie robić przez kilka tygodni, brak iformacji do inwestora o opóźnieniach, po interwencji telefonicznej przesyłają jakiś harmonogram prac, który nie jest dotrzymywany, źle, bardzo źle)
> 2. wprowadzają zmiany bez uzgodnienia z inwestorem
> 3. nie odpisują na maile (podczas pracy z inwestorem)
> 4. dużo spraw chcą załatwiać przez telefon, później mówią, że było inaczej
> (co nie jest napisane to łatwiej się z tego wykręcić)
> 5. szybcy są w momencie kiedy trzeba zapłacić im transzę z pieniążkami... bardzo szybcy
> 6. dużo poprawek na budowie zgłaszanych przez inwestora i kierownika budowy (poprawki nie są nanoszone, wiele spraw zalega i nie kwapią się do wykonania tego)
> ...


podpisuje sie pod tym postem, nic ujac, bo dodac mozna wiele.

----------


## akkufelek

Zachęceni ceną, „oczarowani” obietnicami i możliwościami wybraliśmy firmę *GLIWA (biuro Gdańsk ul. Kartuska)*. Budowa miała trwać dwa miesiące a 120 dni w umowie to tylko taka formalność … minęło 150 dni i budowa nie skończona.

Nasze uwagi do firmy w kolejności budowania wykrywane w różnych etapach budowy:
1.	Projekt bez schematów instalacji elektrycznych, wodnych, kanalizacyjnych (czyli minimum dla uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę) 
     a.	Kanaliza robiona „na oko” – brak podłączenia na poddasze, odpływy w ścianie szkieletu.
     b.	Ekipa – byle tańsza – murarze bez pojęcia o hydraulice (sami to nam mówili) robią przyłącza wody i kanalizy – efekt – woda za płytko, brak podłączenia poddasza z kanalizą. Układając izolację Legalettu ze styropianu nie umieli jej podmurować a cement chcieli sprzedać za wódkę.
2.	Nie sprawdzony projekt Legalettu – brak wyjścia na kominek (na szczęście zauważyliśmy to przed wylaniem betonu).
3.	W płycie fundamentowej brak dopływu powietrza do kominka (na szczęście dobra dokumentacja fotograficzna pozwoliła na przecięcie płyty i wykonanie dolotu), elektryka też mogła być w podłodze.
4.	Źle zrobione elementy konstrukcji szkieletowej (za małe otwory na okna, niesymetrycznie ustawione okna, brak jednych elementów inne niepotrzebne).
5.	Źle obliczane materiały jednych za mało, innych za dużo a pieniędzy na pozostałe brakuje.
6.	Dostarczanie materiałów bez niezbędnych dodatków (np. styropian bez kołków; panele podłogowe bez pianki)
7.	Notoryczne okłamywanie o transporcie materiału lub o odbiorze zamówionego – przyczyna brak pieniędzy (mimo zapłacenia przez nas zaliczki na nie).
8.	Pomimo wpisu do umowy o zmianach w formie aneksu dużo ustaleń na telefon – później wypieranie się lub złe wykonanie. 
9.	Próby „wciskania” tańszego materiału zakupionego na „ostatnią chwilę” bo ustalony nie został odpowiedni wcześniej zamówiony – bo trzeba wpłacić zaliczkę.
     a.	Brama garażowa zakupiona na początku listopada zaginęła – na budowę bramę zakupiliśmy w połowie marca;
     b.	Drzwi wewnętrzne wybrane na początku grudnia (podobno zamawiane) nie zapłacona zaliczka do końca marca – brak drzwi;
10.	Całkowity brak poczucia winy za nieterminowość, poczucie bezkarności.

----------


## Kolbudzian

Witam,
jestem nowy na forum i wiem, ze wiarygodność jeszcze mam niewielką, ale chciałem przestrzec przed tartakiem z Lublewa koło Kolbud (mieści się obok kościoła).
Zamówiłem tam deski szalunkowe i jestem załamany - wszystko strasznie mokre, spleśniałe (niemal na każdej desce pleśń - różne rodzaje, od zielonej przez białą i czarną, po różową - pierwszy raz tają widziałem) i do tego POTWORNIE!!! krzywe.
Ekipa miała robić szalunek ław i musiałem jeszcze kupować folie, bo nie dało się z tego zbić skrzynki, która nie miałaby dziur i beton by nie wyciekał. Nie ma możliwości położenia 2 desek obok siebie równolegle tak, aby dotykały się na całej długości.
Na dodatek są drodzy.
Oczywiście drewno na ich placu wygląda na dobrej jakości, ale to co mi przywieźli to szmelc...

NIGDY tam już nie kupię i przestrzegam was.

Cieszę się, że jest to forum, na którym można piętnować takich partaczy - rozpuściła ich ta hossa w budownictwie...
Mariusz.

----------


## Ireneusz M.

Dodam do tego co powyżej odnośnie tartaku w Lublewie że oszukują na ilości, czego doświadczyłem osobiście, tylko dlatego że szef mojej ekipy policzyl ile mi dowieżli interweniowałe i dowieziono mi 30 % brakującej ilości.

----------


## Alunek

> NIE POLECAM firmy KRK z Tczewa!!!! 
> Żałuję, że nie przeczytałam o nich wcześniej. Dostali od nas dokumentację przed świętami Bożego Narodzenia 2006, do dziś nie mamy pozwolenia na budowę. Powiem więcej - uprawomocnienie decyzji miało się dziś ku końcowi, gdy nagle otrzymaliśmy telefon od Sz. P. z KRK, że potrzebny jest odwiert geologiczny w miejscu postawienia domu! Miał posadowić budynek zgodnie z wszystkimi normami, nieco przerobić projekt i załatwić pewne sprawy papierkowe. Tymczasem, przez jego nieudolność i lenistwo, "bujamy się" z papierami trzeci miesiąc, ganiając  z wywieszonymi jęzorami i na gwałt załatwiając geodetę do wytyczenia działki, geologa do opinii, ekspertów wod.-kan. i energetyki. 
> DO BANI, słowo daję  W trzy miesiące to każdy głupi potrafi załatwić papiery. ODRADZAM SZCZERZE.


Mam nadzieję ,że cała sprawa zakończyla się już pomyślnie! Szczerze Ci wspołczuję...sama to z nimi przerabiałam.
Pozdrawiam,
Alunek

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

nie polecam !
*Krzysztof Hinz* firma "Viola" 
tel.6600123
tel.kom 665385635

mielismy zamiar zlecic tem panu cala wykonczeniowke..dzieki Bogu przy pracach tynkarskich zrezygnowalismy..
partacz,kretacz i klamca   :Evil:  
wykonanie tynkow zaczal na poczatku marca - nie skonczyl do dnia dzisiejszego a to co jest zrobione wola o pomste do nieba   :cry:  tynki nie zakrywajace polozonych kabli elektrycznych,zamurowane gniazdka a nawet wyjscie cieplej wody pod prysznicem!!!  
ponad to poniszczone polozone rury wo-kan i ogrzewania,na budowie syf zapaprane czujniki alarmu,skrzynki przylaczeniowe okna i co sie tylko dalo    :Evil:  
dzisiaj pogonilam dziada w cholere a dla bezpieczenstwa budowy zmienilismy zamki w drzwiach poniewaz mam problem z...ODZYSKANIEM KLUCZY !
Hinz zbywal nas,olewal i oklamywal przez prawie 3 miesiace..bylo tysiace terminow dokonczenia pracy i miliony wymowek..potrafil 29 kwietnia w oczy klamac nam np.ze w czasie dlugiego tygodnia dokonczy tynki,wykona poprawki i posprzata..4 maja pojawilo sie na budowie dwoch facetow,ktorzy z beztroska na ustach oswiadczyli nam,ze pracowac moga tylko w piatki i w soboty do 13 bo im PKS ucieknie   :Evil:  
tyle zszarpanych nerwow co przez p.Hinza cala budowa nam nie przysporzyla   :Evil:  
a do wykonania mial 400 m.kw tynkow   :cry:

----------


## Krzyzak

Begier Dariusz. Meble kuchenne, sprzęt AGD

tel/fax. 0 58 582 22 64
83-210 Zblewo, Starogardzka 13a
pow.starogardzki, woj. pomorskie

pomimo wielu kontaktow telefonicznych z naszej strony kompletnie nas olal - mowil, ze zadzwoni, nie dzwonil, umawial sie na dany termin, potem - po nieudanej probie przelozenia spotkania - klamal, ze jest chory itd.
wlasciwie spotkalismy sie tylko raz - wstepnie

kolejny rozpuszczony przez nadmiar zlecen...
meble robi dobre i drogie - tym bardziej sie dziwie, ze nie stac go na kupno kalendarza, gdzie moglby zapisywac terminy i godziny spotkan/telefonow

--------------------------------------------------------------------

kolejna osoba to:
pan Zbyszek (nie znam nazwiska) z Kalisk - umawial sie z nami na poczatku kwietnia na kafelki, ocieplenie welna i plyty g-k, ogrodzenie
po wizycie na budowie w maju (1 maja dokladnie) twierdzil, ze jeszcze 2 tygodnie i zacznie - w ostatni piatek zadzwonil i powiedzial, ze jedzie do Norwegii, a jeszcze w czwartek mowil mojej zonie, ze juz w poniedzialek zaczyna - w trakcie rozmowy okazalo sie, ze juz w srode dostal oferte pracy... klamca i oszust
zmarnowalem prawie 2 miesiace czekajac na tego barana...
jego tel.: 697 65 88 65

----------


## Krzyzak

> JANUSZ WICKI - tynki wewnętrzne cementowo-wapienne, maszynowe.
> Firma wcześniej polecana na Forum. Niestety nadmiar zleceń poprzewracał im w głowach. Na suficie góry i doliny. Na odcinku 2m uzyskują odchylenia od poziomu do 6cm !!! NIE POLECAM !!!


Polecany jest Kazimierz Wicki, a nie Janusz. Nie wiem czy to rodzina, czy zbieg okolicznosci.
BTW - gdzies czytalem, ze pan Kazimierz juz nie robi tynkow, lecz tylko wylewki (a tynki robi jego kolega - pan Zbyszek Toporek).

----------


## Dorota_M

*NIE POLECAM STOLARZA: ZBIGNIEW DEYK z mijescowości Prokowo koło Kartuz.* 

Umawiałam się na wykonanie schodów w zeszłym roku we wrześniu. Wycenę zrobił w styczniu/lutym. Zaliczkę dostał w marcu, umówiony montaż na maj i ... na początku maja poinformował mnie, że mu się nie opłaca robić. 
Wcześniej robił parapety i ich montaż to totalna pomyłka. Powycinał dziury w parapecie zamiest osadzić je w murze, ale    ponoć ja tak chciałam. Parapety poszły do poprawki, ale już ponownie ich nie chciał osadzać. Pewnie zadużo pracy z tym jest, więc się Pan nie chciał przemęczać  :smile: . 

Cena uzgodniona to 80 zł za metr wraz  montażem. 
Na fakturze widnieje 122 za metr (brutto). Dość spora rozbieżność zważywszy, że jeszcze muszę zapłacić za montaż tych parapetów. 
Niemniej pozostałą kwotę po "odliczeniach" oddał, więc uczciwie muszę przyznać, że gość NIE jest złodziejem, ale kombinatorem i nieuczciwym stolarzem. 
Dobra rada: trzymać się od niego z daleka.

----------


## hary gdansk

> Dodam do tego co powyżej odnośnie tartaku w Lublewie że oszukują na ilości, czego doświadczyłem osobiście, tylko dlatego że szef mojej ekipy policzyl ile mi dowieżli interweniowałe i dowieziono mi 30 % brakującej ilości.


rzeczywiscie zamowilem deski i szmelc mi przywiezli, zapałeczki zamiast desek -lublewo tartak, omijajcie.

----------


## asta

Przestrzegam przed p.ARTUREM BORONIEM(Arek) z JAGATOWA!!! Domy buduje na pamiec wg.jednego wzoru(nawet nie projektu).U nas zakonczyl budowanie na etapie stanu zerowego.NIE POTRAFI CZYTAC PRZEKROJOW PROJEKTU !!!! A oto jego bledy:
- Przesuniecie lawy fundamentowej pod kominy o 0,5 metra,co za soba  pociagnelo zmniejszenie lazienki
- wymurowanie zewnetrznych scianek fundamentowych wezszych o 5 cm,niz w projekcie
- zla roznica wysokosci scianek fundamentowych pomiedzy domem a garazem
- wylanie betonu za wysoko,nie uwzgledniajac ocieplenia i wylewki koncowej(18 cm)musielismy dokupic dwie palety bloczkow
- roznica 10 cm w poziomie podlogi
-NIE ZAUWAZYL ROZNICY ZEJSCIA Z DOMU DO GARAZU 45 cm I WYLAL PODLOGE NA ROWNO !!!

Co by bylo poziej az boje sie myslec !

Wiem ,ze w lipcu i wrzesniu ma budowac jeszcze dwa domy w JAGATOWIE,POSTARAM SIE ICH OSTRZEC !!!

----------


## zielonyxy

Jeśli nie chcecie przedwcześnie osiwieć,wyłysieć,stracić mnóstwa kasy i nerwów strzeżcie się Jacka Przybysza z Pruszcza,który nie ma pojęcia o murarce,nie trzymał w ręku poziomicy i projektu,uwielbia prowizorkę i branie zaliczek-ogólnie...PARTACZ!!!!!

----------


## rodzinawielodzietna

Fatalny montaż okien firmy DOMEL. Kontakt z  firmą KRISMUR jest jak dotychczas naszą największą porażką podczas budowy.Przestrzegam.

----------


## ajvar

JAROSŁAW BUDNIK - ZAKŁAD INSTALACYJNO-HYDRAULICZNY Z GDAŃSKA 
Niesłowny matacz i bajkopisarz w jednej osobie, ma kłopoty z dotrzymywaniem terminów. Podczas pracy u nas-"odwiedzały" go firmy windykacyjne, co dostaraczało nam dodatkowych wrażeń,,, 
NIE POLECILIBYŚMY GO NAWET WROGOWI

----------


## Krzyzak

a ja niestety musze dopisac na liste firme Atlas - tak tak - ta znana firma z bocianem
wszystko jest pieknie do czasu zamowienia - potem maja klienta w d....e

otoz wybieralem do siebie tynk na elewacje zewnetrzna i po konsultacji i dograniu cen z pania konsultantka na region pomorski (p. Dydycz) zdecydowalem sie na tynk silikonowy Atlas

mialem czekac na niego tydzien - czekalem 2 tygodnie
na klej i siatke mialem czekac 2 dni - czekalem 5
na podklad pod tynk mialem nie czekac - tez czekalem tydzien

potem okazalo sie, ze zuzycie podkladu jest wieksze niz w folderze - probowalem domowic i znow czekalem kilka dni, na dodatek przywiezli 1 wiadro za malo

probowalem kontaktowac sie z p. Dydycz - nie odbierala
wieczorem oddzwonila do mnie, ale gdy sie przedstawilem to od razu sie rozlaczyla i potem zero kontaktu...
widac juz nie musi zabiegac o klienta (tak przynajmniej to odebralem)

teraz domowilem jeszcze kilka wiaderek tynku i znow czekam - juz mija 15 dzien...

totalna porazka - jakbym zamowil np. Caparola, ktory nie jest polska firma, to mialbym od reki - ew. na nastepny dzien

takze szczerze odradzam wszystkie produkty Atlasa, ktorych nie mozna kupic od reki a tylko na zamowienie - moja ekipa jest "wybitnie szczesliwa", ze to wszystko sie tak przeciaga - nie moze zdemontowac rusztowan, nie moze w pelni pracowac na innych budowach itp.

oczywiscie maja do mnie zal i pewnie dlugo nie zapomna takiego balaganu organizacyjnego - jak powiedzieli jeszcze im sie nie zdazyl tak nieprzygotowany klient

----------


## degrengolada

Witam. Jestesmy z mezem na mecie budowy domu jednorodzinnego. Przestrzegam przed zatrudnieniem firmy Delan, ktorej reklama znajduje sie na plocie Castoramy. Krętacze, ktorzy potrafia zniszczyc cudza a na dodatek jeszcze wlasna prace. Jezeli jest ktos zainteresowany to posiadam  telefony do solidnego hudraulika, elektryka, tynkarza, pana  od podłog drewnianych, stolarza który robi meble, kafelkarza, ktory  bardzo ladnie kladzie plytki. I choc jest dosc drogi i ma klopoty z dotrzymaniem terminu, naprawde warto go zatrudnic.   :big grin:

----------


## marjucha

To tych polecanych dodaj do Białej Listy

----------


## darada

No tak, jeszcze nie zacząłem a już musiałem się pozbyć pani kierownik budowy.
Jakby ktoś chciał wybrać panią Krystynę Stark na kierownika budowy to stanowczo odradzam. Bardzo niemiła osoba, niesłowna i nieobowiązkowa!!! Umówiła się ze mną na środę na przygotowanie planu BiOZ. Zadzwoniłem w czwartek rano, nawet nie wiedziała z kim rozmawia i że miała cokolwiek załatwić. Po wyjaśnieniach i wielkiej łasce ze strony pani kierownik stwierdziła że mogę przyjechać o 20 to mi przygotuje ten plan. O 20 jak przyjechałem do Żukowa okazało się że pani nie ma!!!  :Evil:  Jak zadzwoniłem to powiedziała że jak mi się nie podoba to mogę jej nie brać na kierownika. Z tej rady oczywiście skorzystałem :big tongue: . No oczywiście musiałem zaczekać jeszcze na swoje dokumenty które przez tydzień u niej leżały.   :Evil:

----------


## jo na

Zamówiliśmy szambo u p. Zdzisława Maciejewskiego.
Zdecydowanie odradzam. Główny problem to nieterminowość (przesunięcie dwa miesiące). I krętactwo, cigle był inny powód opóźnienia, czasami się wykluczający.

----------


## lanolina

Potwierdzam zdanie degrengolada, firma Delan nie wywiązuje się ze swoich zobowiązań. @ tygodnie czekałam na umówiony z nimi termin i w dniu montażu okazało się że panowie nie przyjadą. To jakaś kpina - zostałam sama z tym całym bałaganem - wszystkie meble wyniesione a podłogi nie ma komu robić. NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## Krzychu77

Witam
Odradzam jakiekolwiek kontakty z ,,architetekt" *Jadwigą Kołodziej* z Gdyni. Miała zaprojektować mi dom oraz załatwić wszystkie niezbedne do budowy papiery, ale niestety przez ponad rok oszukiwała mnie i zwodziła, że to w urzędach tak się ociągają a ona już wszystko prawie zrobiła. Wkońcu sam przeszedłem się do Wydziału Inżynierii, a tam okazało się, że moja pani ,,architekt" ostatni raz była tam pół roku temu i dostała do poprawki projekt wjazdu, ale niestety przez ten czas nie miała go czasu porawić, a mnie cały czas okłamywała, że to urzędy tak długo załatwiają sprawy. Poza tym ten jej szkic  mojeg domu który mi przedstawiła po prwie rocznej pracy przedstawiał się naprawdę żenująco. Zdecydowanie odradzam jakiekolwiek kontakty z tą pseudo ,,architekt".

----------


## majcia

Uwaga na firmę *WITKO z Bojana*. Zajmuja sie kamieniem, marmurem, parapetami. Pani jest mila tylko podczas podpisywania umowy potem juz pluje jadem   :Evil:  Jezeli nie chcecie miec problemow kazdy najmniejszy detal powinien byc dokladnie opisany w umowie, inaczej beda same probemy. NIE WIERZCIE W ZADNE ZAPEWNIENIA SLOWNE, I TAK ICH NIE DOTRZYMAJA  :Evil:  .

----------


## dyzma

Ja z kolei nie polecam firmy HYDRO INSTAL z Gniewu p. Szczepana Grzemskiego. 
1. trzeba uważać bo pracownicy oszukują na materiale (miedzi) - nas oszukali na 30 m rur miedzianych, jak się wydało to stwierdzili że to odpadki i ZAWSZE biorą je żeby sprzedać "na kawę" TYLKO SKORO PŁACIMY ZA WSZYSTKO TO CZEMU NIKT SIE NAS NIE PYTAŁ CZY MOGĄ WZIĄĆ - dla mnie to ewidentnie kradzież. 

2. Trzeba uważać z zapłatą za całą usługę, niby w cenie był montaz stelaży, wanny, brodzika - tylko że potem nie ma szans żeby się umówić na taki montaż, szef firmy nie odbiera telefonów (z innego numeru odbiera od razu), umawia się, obiecuje i nie dotrzymuje słowa, zapomina, kręci, jak po wielu interwencjach dotarła ekipa to zrobili nie do końca, byle jak, jak już nie wskazałam palcem co jeszcze to od razu zniknęli - TO NIE JA MAM SIĘ NA TYM ZNAĆ ALE FACHOWCY, ogólnie żenada, ręce opadają - WIADOMO KLIENTA KTÓRY ZAPŁACIŁ MA SIĘ W .....

3. No i kłopot z uzyskaniem faktury i gwarancji - od miesiąca wydzwaniam (miałam otrzymać fakturę w czerwcu), księgowa mogłaby wystawić fakturę ale nie wie na jaką kwotę, ten co wie ile materiałów poszło jest ale go nie ma, szef obiecuje że oddzwoni za 5 min ale nie oddzwania wogóle, jak już odbierze telefon (z innego numeru) to nie widzi żadnego problemu.

Dobrze że na mojej drodze przez mękę z tymi fachowcami pojawił sie kafelkarz, który wszystko podłączył, zamontował, osadził, założył kibelek, baterie za free, bez żadnego gadania, dzwonienia, przypominania, sam od siebie, tak poprostu. Dzięki niemu zapomniałam o tej traumie z firmą z Gniewa.

----------


## grody

UWAGA NA PAMIR Z RUMII

Jest to firma robiąca i montująca rolety i żaluzje
Do czasu skasowania klienta i montażu wszystko OK
Ale zapomnijcje o gwarancji (dają 24 miesiące)
Czekam od 3 miesięcy na naprawę rolety; kilka razy się ze mną umawiali i nikt nie przyjechał, nawet nie raczyli odwołać wizyty!!! Chamstwo w biały dzień.

Firma jest zainteresowana jedynie sprzedażą, gwarancja to fikcja i mydlenie oczu.
Lepiej wybrać kogoś innego.

----------


## Tadzik07

> Witam. Jestesmy z mezem na mecie budowy domu jednorodzinnego. Przestrzegam przed zatrudnieniem firmy Delan, ktorej reklama znajduje sie na plocie Castoramy. Krętacze, ktorzy potrafia zniszczyc cudza a na dodatek jeszcze wlasna prace. Jezeli jest ktos zainteresowany to posiadam  telefony do solidnego hudraulika, elektryka, tynkarza, pana  od podłog drewnianych, stolarza który robi meble, kafelkarza, ktory  bardzo ladnie kladzie plytki. I choc jest dosc drogi i ma klopoty z dotrzymaniem terminu, naprawde warto go zatrudnic.


No to ich wpisz wątku "TRÓJMIASTO - czarna lista wykonawców", a nie zaczynaj nowego

----------


## majcia

Nie polecam dekarza* Pan Zenon Roszman z Redy tel :601681290*. Zwodzil mnie przez dwa miesiace ze wejdzie na moj dach, oczywiscie nie wszedl!! Jak sie umawial  nie przyjezdzal na spotkanie a juz szczytem bylo umowienie  sie z nami u niego w domu poczym pocalowalismy klamke bo wyszedl do znajomych   :Evil:  Stalismy z malym dzieckiem w korkach tylko po to zeby sie dowiedziec ze ma nas w d....   :Evil:  Jezeli jest takim fachowcem jak traktuje ludzie to wspolczuje tym u ktorych dachy robil   :Evil:  NIE POLECAM, NIE POLECAM !!!

----------


## hchris

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed wykonawcą instalacji wod-kan *ZBIGNIEWEM BUJAKIEM*, działąjącym na terenie Gdyni, Rumii, Redy i okolic. Ekstremalnie nie słowny, totalny ignorant, kłamczuch. Umówił się ze mną na wykonanie przyłacza w kwietniu tego roku. Tyle czasu zwodził mnie, wymyślając przeróżne historie :tongue: ogoda, pijani pracownicy, źli urzędnicy, awarie samochodów, lądowania w rowie, awarie sieci itp....ja spokojnie czekałem....on zawsze twierdził, że w następnym tygodniu już na pewno wykona umówione prace i nie rezygnował. Potem nie odbierał telefonu, a jak dzwoniłem z innego numeru to znowu coś wymyślał i umawiał się na konkretny termin, a jak ten przychodził, to telefon milczał i nie odpowiadał.
Jeszcze raz przestrzegam -* ZBIGNIEW BUJAK NIE RADZĘ !!!*

----------


## BOBSTER

Przestrzegam Wszystkich czytających to forum przed instalatorem c.o. * Piotrem Mastalerzem*!!!! W styczniu tego roku podpisałem z tym osobnikiem umowę o wykonanie instalacji c.o. Prace miały zacząć się z początkiem maja i potrwać miesiąc. Do dnia dzisiejszego nie zostały zakończone !!! Ponad miesiąc temu pan Piotr nagle "zachorował" i już więcej sie nie pojawił zabierając wypłacone zaliczki (niebagatelne kwoty!!!) a zostawiając rozgrzebaną, niesprawną instalację. Podczas rozmów telefonicznych twierdził że przebywa w szpitalu. Jednak udało mi się ustalić że w tym samym czasie wykonywał inne zlecenia na budowach w Trójmieście. Na jednej z nich widziałem go w tym czasie osobiście. *Piotr Mastalerz* to *najgorszy wykonawca* z jakim miałem do tej pory do czynienia. Z całą odpowiedzialnością za słowa mogę powiedzieć, że jest to kłamca i oszust. Nieustannie przekraczał kolejne, wyznaczane terminy zakończenia robót tłumacząc się: koniecznością załatwiania spraw osobistych, przeprowadzką, wyjazdami serwisowymi, sprawami rodzinnymi, przeziębieniem itp. Twierdził np. iż jest już w końcowej fazie załatwiania dla mnie formalności w gazowni. Dzisiaj już wiem że nic takiego nie miało miejsca. Normą było niestawianie się do pracy a jeśli już pan Piotr się zjawił, to jego dniówka często kończyła się po 3 godzinach. Obecnie sprawą zajmuje się prawnik. Nie obędzie się bez postępowania sądowego ponieważ takiego chamstwa nie można pozostawić w spokoju!!!! Tak więc uważajcie na *PIOTRA MASTALERZA* !!!!!!

----------


## BOBSTER

Przestrzegam Wszystkich czytających to forum przed instalatorem c.o.  Piotrem Mastalerzem!!!! W styczniu tego roku podpisałem z tym osobnikiem umowę o wykonanie instalacji c.o. Prace miały zacząć się z początkiem maja i potrwać miesiąc. Do dnia dzisiejszego nie zostały zakończone !!! Ponad miesiąc temu pan Piotr nagle "zachorował" i już więcej sie nie pojawił zabierając wypłacone zaliczki (niebagatelne kwoty!!!) a zostawiając rozgrzebaną, niesprawną instalację. Podczas rozmów telefonicznych twierdził że przebywa w szpitalu. Jednak udało mi się ustalić że w tym samym czasie wykonywał inne zlecenia na budowach w Trójmieście. Na jednej z nich widziałem go w tym czasie osobiście. Piotr Mastalerz to najgorszy wykonawca z jakim miałem do tej pory do czynienia. Z całą odpowiedzialnością za słowa mogę powiedzieć, że jest to kłamca i oszust. Nieustannie przekraczał kolejne, wyznaczane terminy zakończenia robót tłumacząc się: koniecznością załatwiania spraw osobistych, przeprowadzką, wyjazdami serwisowymi, sprawami rodzinnymi, przeziębieniem itp. Twierdził np. iż jest już w końcowej fazie załatwiania dla mnie formalności w gazowni. Dzisiaj już wiem że nic takiego nie miało miejsca. Normą było niestawianie się do pracy a jeśli już pan Piotr się zjawił, to jego dniówka często kończyła się po 3 godzinach. Obecnie sprawą zajmuje się prawnik. Nie obędzie się bez postępowania sądowego ponieważ takiego chamstwa nie można pozostawić w spokoju!!!! Tak więc uważajcie na PIOTRA MASTALERZA !!!!!!

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Myśle że ta niebagatelna zaliczka uczyniła go chorym dosyć poważnie...  :wink:

----------


## Krzyzak

Dzieki za ostrzezenie - Mastalerz widnieje na liscie Vaillant'a jako autoryzowany instalator. Wlasnie mialem do niego dzwonic.

----------


## kaska70

NIEUCZCIWA FIRMA JURGI Z GDAŃSKA, producent wanien i brodzikow. Zapłaciłam za zamówienie w sierpniu do dziś nie mam brodzika lub zwrotu pieniędzy, moich telefonów nie odbierają (znają numer), na maile nie odpisują. Ostrzegam bo mają sklep internetowy a jak w firmie ktoś odbierze telefon to sprawiają wrażenie kompetentnych handlowców - niestety TYLKO wrażenie. Cała reszta jak widać to OSZUSTWO !!! POSZUKAŁAM NA INTERNECIE (niestety po szkodzie...) nie jestem pierwszym niezadowolonym klientem.[/b]

----------


## keplin

witam chciałbym dodac do tej listy jeszcze jedna niezetelna firme jest to "Faściszewski" Technika Grzewcza dla jasnosci dodam ze chodzi o Andrzeja Fasciszewskiego firma jest serwisantem Buderusa ,zajmuje sie ogrzewaniem jak i cala instalacja wod-kan.uzasadniam to tym ze przewidywany termin ukonczenia calego zlecenia rozni sie od zeczywistego mialo byc 3 tyg byly 3 ale miesiace serwis do bani co chwile cos .  cena koncowa byla o wiele wyzsza od poczatkowej facet moze i ma pojecie o tym co robi ale miezy za wysoko niewiem wogole czemu firma buderus wziela go pod swoje skrzydla i w dodatku pozwolila sobie aby taki ktos mial miano serwisanta tak powaznej firmy,doprosic sie nie mozna aby zjawili sie do usterki  nawet nie dzwoni ze sie nie zjawi a co tu mowic o jakim kolwiek usprawiedliwianiu najpierw umawia sie ze przyjedzie ty siedzisz w domku odwolujesz impre u ziomkow a on sobie leci w balona i ma cie w d..e i tak kilka razy potem wysyla ludzi bo sam sie boi nawet nie zadzwoni ze go nie bedzie zawsze ma cos wazniejszego do zrobienia niz usterka u ciebie a woda sie leje wszedzie syf sie robi ale co tam on w tym czasie zalatwia sobie inna robote a ty poczekasz ,mitutko sie zaczyna bo gadanego to on ma niepowiem ze nie a jak prosisz ze jakas moze umowe podpiszemy to nio co ty przeciez u mnie slowo wazniejsze od kartki papieru a potem juz za pozno szczerze odradzam kontakt z ta firma.
jeszcze musze skontaktowac sie z buderusem i troszke naswietlic im jakiego to maja serwisanta ale mysle ze odrazu do centrali bo tu na miejscu to pewnie wszyscy sie znaja jak lyse konie i pewnie nic sobie z moich uwag nie zrobia 
pozdro dla wszystkich .

----------


## KAMUS

Mój mąż pod wpływem emocji napisał aż 3 posty na ten temat, ale tutaj nic nie wpisał. Ja korzystam z obu list (białej i czarnej) przy szukaniu wykonawców, więc zakładam, że inni szukający również.
Do rzeczy: *popełniliśmy błąd i chcę przestrzec innych przed popełnieniem podobnego.*
Nasza budowa stanęła w martwym punkcie (po 4 m-cach mieliśmy dopiero ścianki i część nadproży parteru) w związku z czym postanowiliśmy pożegnać się z ekipą. Miało to miejsce w lipcu, więc był to desperacki krok, bo nie mieliśmy nikogo na "zakładkę". Mamy przyjaciół którzy także budują dom i często latem bywaliśmy u nich na budowie. Obok ich działki budowany był dom z klasycznej cegły i - wg właścicieli tego domu - wykonawcy byli bardzo dokładni, inwestorzy byli zadowoleni z ich pracy. Zapytaliśmy owych wykonawców, kiedy planują zakończenie tej budowy i dowiedzieliśmy się, że kończą zaraz etap stropu i że nie umawiali się z inwestorami na dalszą współpracę tym bardziej, że inwestorzy nie są wobec nich w porządku. Oczywiście była to bzdura.
Mówił to *JAROSŁAW BUCCHOLTZ*, szef ekipy. Spytaliśmy wobec tego, czy byliby zainteresowani pracą na naszej budowie. Po oględzinach projektu i budowy wyraził zainteresowanie, postawił jednak warunek, że woleliby mieszkać na miejscu, ponieważ codzienne dojazdy zajmują im do 3 godzin. Zaproponowana cena była dla nas do przyjęcia, także zawarliśmy umowę - na nasze nieszczęście tylko ustną...
Kupiliśmy domek holenderski, bo wynajem czegokolwiek w okresie letnim nad morzem nie wchodziło w grę. Kupowaliśmy im jedzenie, napoje, czasem papierosy czy piwo. Pierwszy etap robót, czyli wieniec i strop poszedł migiem. Cieszyliśmy się jak dzieci, że wreszcie coś się ruszyło. Potem pracownicy pana Jarka pojechali na 2 dni na inną budowę - wiedzieliśmy o tej pracy i ... zniknęli.
Dalej pojawiły się jeszcze 2 grupy pracowników, robota szła coraz oporniej, mąż (niestety) zapłacił panu Jarkowi więcej, niż warta była robota którą zrobił.
Ponadto o wszystkich swoich pracownikach pan Jarek mówił, że nie pracują tylko chleją, że ukradli nam to czy tamto, więc zamiast zastanowić się w czym rzecz współczuliśmy mu i trzymaliśmy go dalej. Właściwie bronił go mąż, bo ja w pewnym momencie miałam już dość tej sytuacji. Dziś już nie ma go na naszej budowie (nie chcę zanudzać Was dalszą historią), a pozostały nam problemy:
- zapłacona z góry kasa (około 4-5 tysięcy) - nasza głupota
- nieskończona budowa (umowa dotyczyła zamknięcia stanu surowego i wykończenia do zamieszkania)
- błędy techniczne - brak zgodności z projektem m.in. zróżncowania poziomów, za niskie nadproża w 4 otworach, spaprana więźba (uratowanie jej to kolejne kilka tys. zł), wiele innych drobniejszych których zupełnie nie widzieliśmy
- ukradziony z budowy materiał (na budowie mamy całą wełnę do ocieplenia i styropian - nie zauważyliśmy braku 10 op. styropianu, 4 belek wełny), paliwo (korzystaliśmy z agregatu), cement, klej, gwoździe i wiele innych, o których nie wiemy do dziś
- wizyta pracowników którym nie zapłacił, którzy zabrali go jako "zabezpieczenie" nasz agregat (nie było prądu, więc bez agregatu nic nie można było robić) zgłoszona na policji; nawet policji skłamał, że się z nimi rozliczył
*JAROSŁAW BUCCHOLTZ* jest złodziejem, patologicznym kłamcą (złapiesz go za rękę powie, że to nie jego ręka), nie płaci swoim pracownikom (rozmawialiśmy później z nimi - wszystkim mówił, że to my jemu nie płaciliśmy), nie zna się na technice budowlanej, jest leniwy, wysługuje się innymi.
Ma za to rewelacyjny, nigdy wcześniej przeze mnie nie spotkany dar manipulacji i przekonywania. Sprawia wrażenie fachowca w tym, co robi. 
My okazaliśmy szczyt naiwności i głupoty i wierzcie mi, że spać przez niego nie mogę. Ale ostrzegam, uważajcie na niego, bo może próbować kogoś wkręcić tak, jak nas.
Nie płaćcie nikomu z góry, spisujcie umowy, a przynajmniej każcie podpisać na zwykłej kartce opis wykonanej pracy i kwotę którą płacicie. Nie zrobiliśmy tego i teraz nie mamy żadnych podstaw, żeby ścigać go z urzędu.
Raz jeszcze - *JAROSŁAW BUCCHOLTZ z PSZCZÓŁEK z ul. KASZTANOWEJ.*

Aktualnie sprawa jest na Policji. Nie stawił się na pierwsze wezwanie, jeśli nie stawi się na drugie, doprowadzą go na przesłuchanie sami. Wg Policji sprawa w sądzie jest nieunikniona. Zobaczymy jak sprawa potoczy się dalej.

----------


## Karolinka 29

A ja chciałabym przestrzec przed współpracą z tą firmą. W ubiegłym tygodniu zamówiłam u nich beton i zapłaciłam za cały. Dziś rano miałam mieć dostawę, niestety ich kierowca zakopał się po drodze w glinie, z tego co wiem od relacji moich majstrów - bo było to kilka metrów przed moją budową, zadzwonili po innego kierowcę z ich firmy który go wyciągnął z błota. Zapakowali się i wrócili do firmy odmawiając wykonania usługi. Gdy zadzwoniłam do Wrońskiego oni jeszcze o tym nie wiedzieli ale pani oddzwoniła do mnie po chwili i wyjaśniła że nie dowiozą mi tego betonu gdyż droga jest nieprzejezdna i ich generalnie to nic nie obchodzi a pieniądze mogą mi zwrócić. Na nic były moje wyjaśnienia że to niemożliwe że droga jest nieprzejzdna bo oni wierzą na słowo swojemu doświadczonemu kierowcy. Zatem zapakowałam się w auto i pojechałam na plac budowy, oczywiście się okazało że ich kierowca wybrał złą drogę i dlatego sie zakopał i niestety nie wykazał się żadną kreatywnością żeby po wyciągnięciu po prostu cofnąć i wjechać drugą odnogą drogi. Dziwi mnie w ogóle fakt że kierowca jadąc i widząc z daleka że droga jest nieprzejzdna się w nią pakuje zamiast wybrać tą położoną dosłownie obok, nie wykonał żadnego tel. żeby interweniować albo choćby zapytać co ma zrobić tylko po prostu bezmyślnie wpakował się w błoto. Na miejscu u Wrońskiego oddano mi pieniądze a na moje stwierdzenie że wg. mnie droga była i nadal jest przejezdna znów próbowali mi wkręcić swoją historię że kierowca doświadczony itp. Moim zdaniem ten keirowca powinien się zająć uprawą kwiatków a nie prowadzeniem betoniary bo to jakaś totalna sierota. Powiedziałam żeby przekazali swojemu szefostwu że firmę wpisuje na listę nierzetelnych usługodawców oraz że opiszę ich wszędzie gdzie się da. Nie było z ich strony żadnej skruchy żadnej próby załagodzenia sytuacji. Ja musiałam zamówić beton gdzie indziej, poniosłam dodatkowe koszty oraz wszystko mi się przesunęło w czasie. Ta akcja kosztowała mnie także rozwalenie wszystkich możliwych w tym tygodniu planów budowlanych i finansowych. Także ostrzegam przed współpracą z taką firmą która ma po prostu klienta w dupie.

----------


## smile

wpisuję Pana Toporka na czarną listę, pomimo iż wcześniej jego fachowość była bardzo zachawalana na sąsiednim forum. 
Co do fachowości wypowiedzieć się nie mogę, ponieważ nie miałam przyjemności jej sprawdzić Wymieniony Pan umawiał się ze mną na wykonanie wylewek, kilkakrotnie odwlekał terminy, a w ostatniej chwili postanowił nie odbierać telefonów z mojego numeru. Straciliśmy miesiąc czasu przez jego niesłowność i oczywiście inne ekipy które miały przyjść po nim musieliśmy odkręcać. 
Wystarczyłoby przecież powiedzieć, że ma full roboty i ma nas w nosie i nikt nie miałby pretensji :smile:  

Przestrzegam tychi którzy umawiają się z Panem Toporkiem, aby mieli na uwadze słowność Pana Toporka :smile:  

poZDRAWIAM 
smille

----------


## smile

Pan Janusz już się na tej liście pojawił, ja podtrzymuję tę ocenę.
Zanim się na niego zdecydowaliśmy wiedzieliśmy że jest na czarnej liście, więc jakiś cień wątpliwości był. W związku z faktem, że umówiona ekipa nie przyszła, a my mieliśmy umówione następne roboty - postanowiliśmy zaryzykować i wziąć Pana Janusza, ponieważ jako jedyny z obdzwonionych miał wolny termin :smile: 
Przyjechał obejrzec budowę, wszystko było OK, umówił się na konkretny dzień.
W rozmowie kładliśmy nacisk na to, że roboty odbierzemy, jak tynki będą proste.
Oczywiście po tej rozmowie Pan Janusz się nie pojawił, zapomniał nas o tym poinformować. 
Domyślam się tylko że uznał to za oczywiste, że jak ktoś życzy sobie proste tynki, to nie pod ten adres :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## majcia

Niestety musze wpisac kolejna firme na ta liste   :cry:  Uwazajcie na firme 
*SEEGERDACH ODDZIAL GDYNIA*. Zamowilam u nich dachowke Braas w czerwcu br i do dzis nie mam kompletnego dachu zrobionego bo Panowie nie moga dostarczyc mi 5 dachowek pod stopien. Dekarze cierpliwe czekaja ale cierpilowsc ma swoje granice   :Evil:  Ciagle wymowki ze dachowki beda lada dzien sa na porzadku dziennym ..... zrobilam ogromny blad placac im za calosc towaru a teraz maja mnie w d...   :Evil:  Uwazajcie na firme SEEGERDACH ODDZIAL GDYNIA !

----------


## Karolinka 29

Wpisuję zdecydowanie - człowiek podający się za cieślę i dekarza CZESŁAW MITRUT z Mostów przed Lęborkiem - to oszust i naciągacz! Straciliśmy przez niego mnóstwo czasu. Na dzień dobry chciał 500 zł zaliczki żebyśmy my się czasem nie rozmyślili bo do czasu rozpoczęcia prac było jeszcze troszkę czasu, kasę dostał, potem gdy zadzwoniłam powiedzieć że nam się przesunie termin o 3 dni nie miał żadnych zastrzeżeń bo to nawet mu pasowało. Dzień przed spotkaniem na budowie dowiedziałam sie że teraz jemu się przesunie o 3 dni - ok każdy może mieć jakieś tam małe przesunięcia. I dnia przyjechał właściwie tylko po to by petraktować kolejne warunki, zaczął opowiadać że zaczął inną budowę i teraz ma problem z rusztowaniem i dojazdami do nas i że chce kolejny tysiąc złotych zaliczki bo inaczej zrezygnuje, kazał mi decyzję podjąć od razu i wiedząc że nam się speiszy zamknąć dom przed zimą sugerował że jak nie przystaniemy na jego warunki to będziemy my mieli kłopot bo już nikogo teraz nie znajdziemy. Popatrzył na projekt umowy i umówiliśmy się na sobotę (a była to środa) na podpisanie umowy i tą zaliczkę. Wczoraj czyli w Święto Zmarłych dzwoni do mnie i mówi że mam do niego oddzwonić bo on nie ma nic na karcie a potem mówi że nie przyjdzie jutro do pracy jeśli nie zgodzę się na kolejne jego wymagania min. dodatkowej zapłaty za ułożenie orynnowania. Znów się zgodziłam choć powiedziałam mu że zagrywa nie fair i że w sobotę sobie porozmawiamy na budowie bo będzie nasz kierownik i kilka innych osób. Dziś rano okazało sie że do pracy nie przyszli i gdy zadzwoniłam zapytać go to powiedział że rezygnuje bo po pierwsze dach jest dla niego za trudny po drugie czuje że będzie miał ze mną kłopot! szok normalnie chamstwo i bezczelność na maksa, więc każę mu być jutro na budowie oddać zaliczkę i plany a on że na budowę nie przyjedzie (na 100% się boi że dostanie chyba w mordę) i że plany mi przywiezie jutro do domu - zobaczymy. Ale generalnie facet ściemniacz i cwaniak - uważajcie i wszystkim o nim mówcie - nie warto z nim zaczynać jakiejkolwiek rozmowy.

----------


## ZAC

Firma *ANTABA DRZWI * GDAŃSK Mają też punkt przyjęć w Media markecie.---Sprzedają GERDĘ -----
Totalna amatorszczyzna , nie wiedzą co otrzymują z fabryki a monterzy nie wiedzą co pobierają z magazynu. Montaż tragiczny , odchyłki od pionu, otarcia.  Zapisy w umowie o bezpłatnym wypełnieniu przestrzeni między ścianą a ościeżnicą to fikcja. Tłumaczenia bzdurne i niezgodne z prawdą.
 Szczerze odradzam chyba że ktoś zamierza dochodzić swoich praw w sądzie, ale wtedy wszyściutko na piśmie i nagrywać rozmowy telefoniczne z firmą.

----------


## małgo

Jezeli jest ktos zainteresowany to posiadam  telefony do solidnego hudraulika, elektryka, tynkarza, pana  od podłog drewnianych, stolarza który robi meble, kafelkarza, ktory  bardzo ladnie kladzie plytki. I choc jest dosc drogi i ma klopoty z dotrzymaniem terminu, naprawde warto go zatrudnic.   :big grin: [/quote]

!!!!Serdecznie prosze o namiary do parkieciarza!!!
z góry dziękuje

----------


## pajakgdynia

We wrześniu zrobiłem remont tarasu 50m2. Termin zakończenia murowania połowa września. P. *Walter Szulta* miał zrobić nową blacharkę i położyć papę pod taras odwrócony. Cena 3700zł za blachę i robotę. Na dzień dobry zaliczka 1500zł.
Wielokrotne telefony, umawiania się, kiedy to się nie pojawiał.. Nagle sukces  :smile:  Przyjechał, zalał gruntem starą papę ("zabezpieczył" mieszkanie pod spodem przed zalaniem). Zrobiła się brzydka pogoda.. i cała woda z tarasu spływała do mieszkania pod spodem..
Przestało padać, przywiózł blachy . "Stary" dach nie trzymał poziomu, sam w weekend zrobiłem trochę wylewki. O dziwo, następnego dnia przyjechał, położyli spodnią papę, przykręcił blachy (partanina). Po rozmowie telefonicznej obiecał poprawić.
Po tygodniu dobrej pogody zaczęło padać. Znowu zalewane mieszkanie pod spodem (bo jeszcze blacharka nie ma).
Pogoda się poprawiła. Po kolejnym tygodniu przyjechali, założyli blachy na murek, przykleili papę wierzchnią, założyli rynne. Szybko im to poszło. Następnego dnia już tylko "pokleił" silikonem dekarskim i gotowe. Blacha założona krzywo, popartaczona, odstaje od podłoża. Bruzdy po "dolnej" blacharce pozostały.

Pogoda znowu się popsuła. Cieknie wszędzie. P. Szulta nie odbiera telefonów. Parę razy udało się nam do niego dodzwonić i umówił się, że będzie, ale chyba jego pamięć jest już słaba. Od dwóch tygodni ani widu, ani słychu..

Dla wszystkich lubiących nieterminowość, dużo nerwów i masę dodatkowych kosztów.. Woda cieknie do mieszkania pod spodem.

To się nazywa taras idealny.. Trwałość oceniana na 70lat...

----------


## skamarka

Na czarną listę jestem zmuszona wpisać tartak ze Starej Kiszewy. Wybrałam ten tartak z uwagi na metodę impregnacji tj. ciśnieniową. Wszystko byłoby prawie ok tzn. konstrukcja zrobiona na czas, problem w transporcie i krzywiznach. Umówiłam się z nimi na środę, tym samym na środę umówiłam też kierownika budowy i cieśli. we wtorek wieczorem tj. koło 18-tej miałam telefon, że jutro (czyli w środę) więźba nie przyjedzie bo samochody będą w Niemczech, powkurzałam się trochę odmówiłam cieśli i kierownika, a z tartakiem dogadałam się na sobotę. Piątek godzina siódma rano telefon od pani z tartaku, że konstrukcja przyjedzie do mnie dziś o godzinie 10:00 i że mam mieć pieniądze. Ja na to, że umówialiśmy się na sobotę, pani na to, że w sobotę to oni nie pracują (dodam, że byłam kiedyś u nich w sobotę i pracowali) No to ja cóż, urlop na telefon, potem biegiem do banku, tysiąc wykonanych telefonów do cieśli i do kierownika, zerwałam z łóżka szwagra żeby pojechał ze mną na budowę no i o 10:00 czekam na konstrukcję. Oczywiście o 10:00 na działce nikogo nie było, dzwonię więc do kierowcy, który miał mi przywieźć konstrukcję, deski, łaty i konrłaty. Kierowca wielce zdziwiony mówi, że jest w Starej kiszewie i rozładowuje inny transport, wkur..ona dzwonię do pani z tatrtaku, nie ma tej pani, z którą uzgadniałam cały transport. proszę o telefon do szefa, dzwonię do niego, mam od niego informację oczywiście kłamliwą, że kierowca właśnie wyjechał. jak mówię wyjechał skoro rozmawiałam z nim 5 minut temu i ten rozładowuje inny transport. Na to otrzymałam informację, że będą u mnie o 11:30. Nie uwierzyałam, pojechałam ze szwagrem do Ikei, dzwonię o 13:00 do szefa tartaku, od którego tym razem dowiedziałam się, że transport będzie o 13:30.  O umówionej godzinie jestem na budowie i oczom swoim nie wierzę. Przyjechał samochód bez hdsu, była to naczepa tira, która miała wokół 2 metrowe sztachety, których nie dało się zdemontować. Tak więc aby rozładować drewno należałoby zamówić jakiś dżwig. O Matko Jedyna!!!Co ja teraz zrobię. Kierowca wzruszył ramionami wziął kasę odczepił naczepę i pojechał, powiedział, że wróci po naczepę w sobotę (czyli w sobotę jednak pracują pomyślałam). Jakiś pan przechodził obok naszej budowy, zagdał z nami i  podsunął pomysł abym pojechała do hurtowni budowlanej i zapytała się czy oni nie mają jakiegoś sprzętu, który mógłby mi to rozładować. Tak też zrobiłam i był to strzał w dziesiątkę. Nie mam pojęcia jak się tym panom udało rozładować to całe drewno. Następnego dnia zobaczyłam, że płatwie oraz niektóre krokwie są (mówiąc delikatnie krzywe), cieśle powiedzieli, że z takiego materiału nie będą robić, na szczęscie okazało się, że wszystko przyjechało o metr za długie, dzięki temu krzywizny udało się obciąć, Z perspektywy czasu cała sytuacja wydaje mi się komiczna, jednak wierzcie mi, iż w owym czasie do śmiechu mi nie było
Pozdrawiam

----------


## coci

Ja natomiast wpisuje i to bez najmniejszych skrupulow "ekipe od stolarskiej zabudowy wnetrz"-*Jolanty i Krzysztofa Sakaluk* z terenu Trojmiasta.
Od historii minelo juz sporo czasu,nie wiem czy owa para prowadzi jeszcze swoj interes,czy moze ktos ich wkoncu trfil,ale na wszelki wypadek opisze co mnie z ich strony spotkalo.
Salon z systemami drzwi przesuwanych na ulicy Warszawskiej(juz nie istnieje) w Gdyni.Tansi niz konkurencja,wiec umawiam sie na wstepny pomiar i wycene u siebie w mieszkaniu.Wycena wypada pomyslnie,zdecydowanie lepiej niz np.Komandor.Wplacam wiec zaliczke 1000pln wspolwlascicielowi firmy,spisuje umowe,spisuje go dodatkowo z dowodu(taki jestem troche nieufny),spisuje tablice auta ktorym przyjechal  :big grin:  .
Mija umowiony termin,zadnego odzewu wiec dzwonie"jeszcze dwa dni","juz do pana jedziemy","zepsul sie nam samochod"-ot standardowa bajera pomyslalem,niemniej jednak zaczalem sie coraz bardziej irytowac.W koncu przestal odbierac telefony,malo tego....zamknal sklep wywieszajac informacje iz"przeprasza wszystkich nierozliczonych klientow"i tyle.Telefon wylaczony.Zapadli sie pod ziemie.Gdzies w srodku wiedzialem ze jest juz"po ptakach" i sie nie mylilem.Nastepnego dnia wizyta w UM Gdyni u Rzecznika praw konsumenta.Tam na to nazwisko zareagowali bez wielkiego zdziwienia-nie bylem pierwszy  :Evil: ,za to chyba jednym z ostatnich-dobre i to. 
Zlozylem sprawe w sadzie.W skladaniu papierow w sadzie pomagal mi w/w Rzecznik PK,oplaty w sadzie byly niewielkie.Musialem wyslac dwa listy polecone z upomnieniem(taka procedura)i otrzymalem wyrok.Potem jeszcze tzw.klauzula wykonalnosci i jazda do komornika.Ten sprawe choc niechetnie przyjal(bo musial)by po ok.miesiacu wyslac mi pismo iz z powodu"niemoznosci w zlokalizowaniu winowajcy"umarza sprawe,a tym samym-po pieniadzach i lazeniu po urzedach i sadach.Dobre co nie?Placisz podatki na Urzedy,sady,komornikowa a ci(czyli RP) cie olewaja-az krew zalewa.
Na koniec musze sie jednak przyznac iz zrobilem uzytek ze swoich zapiskow dotyczacych numerow rej.auta i adresu fachowca/wspolwlasciciela firmy.Kosztowalo go to napewno sproro  wiecej niz mnie  :big grin:  , no ale swoich pieniedzy niestety nigdy nie odzyskalem. 
Na koniec dodam iz zabudowe wykonal mi wlasnie Komandor,chyba jednak nie taki drogi jak ci tandeciarze.Poza tym od tego czasu dzwonie prawie zawsze do Rzecznika PK w celu uzyskania referencji tzn.czy nie bylo skargi na firme/wykonawce xxx.

----------


## Gosiakrzysia

czesc.ja zdecydowanie odradzam biuro projektowe pana Kazimierza Lisa z Zukowa.zajmuje sie on przygotowaniem dokumentacji (komplet) na potrzeby budownictwa jednorodzinnego.ma zaprzyjaznionego archtekta zajmujacego sie planami zagospodarowania itd.terminowosc obu panow bardzo slaba.dodatkowo pojawilo sie 600zl extra za adaptacje, a o tym nie bylo wczesniej mowy.przyjechal do nas na dzialke aby "ustawic" polozenie domu (dodam ze dzialka jest ze spadem).kiedy pozniej wpadli geodeci aby powbijac paliki w naroznikach to szczeki nam poopadaly-zamiast domu mielismy zamek malborski.musialem przetawic dom o 5m aby cos z tego bylo-oczywiscie poprawki do planu zagospodarowania i nowe pozwolenia na budowe-ogolnie fatalnie.
i jeszcze jedna ekipa "orlów budowlanki"-jozef formela z zukowa.niby sie zna, ale zatrudnia "cienkih bolków" i tak np, kanalizacja "idaca pod gorke" sciany nie trzymajace pionu i mierna slowność.
krzychu

----------


## andrzej74

> czesc.ja zdecydowanie odradzam biuro projektowe pana Kazimierza Lisa z Zukowa.zajmuje sie on przygotowaniem dokumentacji (komplet) na potrzeby budownictwa jednorodzinnego.ma zaprzyjaznionego archtekta zajmujacego sie planami zagospodarowania itd.terminowosc obu panow bardzo slaba.dodatkowo pojawilo sie 600zl extra za adaptacje, a o tym nie bylo wczesniej mowy.przyjechal do nas na dzialke aby "ustawic" polozenie domu (dodam ze dzialka jest ze spadem).kiedy pozniej wpadli geodeci aby powbijac paliki w naroznikach to szczeki nam poopadaly-zamiast domu mielismy zamek malborski.musialem przetawic dom o 5m aby cos z tego bylo-oczywiscie poprawki do planu zagospodarowania i nowe pozwolenia na budowe-ogolnie fatalnie.
> i jeszcze jedna ekipa "orlów budowlanki"-jozef formela z zukowa.niby sie zna, ale zatrudnia "cienkih bolków" i tak np, kanalizacja "idaca pod gorke" sciany nie trzymajace pionu i mierna slowność.
> krzychu


Ostrzegałem wcześniej przed tym architektem.

----------


## e.kala

Mój wpis * pan Andrzej Mrosewski* , wykonawca kominków. Trzeba bardzo uważać na rozlicznia z tym panem. Zapłaciłam dwa razy za ten sam materiał, zreflektowałam sie dość szybko, pan przyznał mi racje i od tego czasu wydzwaniam, żeby oddał mi pieniądze. Tak więc kominek wykonany prawidłowo ale z pana niezły cwaniak i kłamca. Teraz opowiada, że zapłaciłam mniej i niektóre rzeczy to nawet zrobił za darmo. Duzo by pisać, wydawało mi się, że jest to pan uczciwy i pieniądze odda ale niestety "zwraca' mi te pieniądze chyba 5 miesięcy. 
Moja rada taka, jeśli weźmiecie tego pana to go pilnować i wszystko na piśmie bo niestety uczciwy nie jest. Wykonawcę poleciła mi firma KOMINKI s.c.   Janusz Kraśnicki GDYNIA ul.Morska 176 / 184.

----------


## jolandka

Niestety muszę dodać do tego czarnego wątku naszego projektanta instalacji wod-kan Zdzisława Traczyka i jego firmę PROJWENT.Swoją siedzibę ma w Pruszczu Gdańskim na ul.Kossaka,działa też w Gdańsku na ul.Ogińskiego.
Pozwolenie na budowę domu otrzymaliśmy w czerwcu 2006 r,a do tej pory nie mamy projektu przyłączy wod-kan.W maju 2007 instalator oddał nam gotowy projekt przyłącza gazowego(rok po otrzymaniu pozwolenia na budowę) i wstępne wod-kan na których widnieje data z czerwca 2006("pracownik schował głęboko i zapomniał o dokumentach...").Złożyliśmy dokumenty w urzędach,gdzie okazało się,że musimy ubiegać się o tak zwane "odstępstwo"aż w Ministerstwie Infrastruktury w Warszawie,ponieważ musimy wybudować kawałek sieci kanalizacyjnej w gminnej drodze...Sami biegaliśmy po urzedach,załatwialiśmy dokumenty i monitorowaliśmy sprawę,bo p.Traczyk nie miał specjalnego zapału,Pomijam już fakt,ze sporządzając wstępny projekt,powinien był wiedziec o konieczności ubiegania się aż w Warszawie o pozwolenia na rozbudowę sieci.W międzyczasie przeterminowała się nam mapa do celów projektowych i za 900zł musieliśmy zamówić nową.Gdy juz wszystkie dokumenty skompletowaliśmy,p.Traczyk stwierdził,ze obecnie "warunki sie zmieniły" i podniosł cenę projektu o 100%!!!Zrezygnowaliśmy z jego usług.
Jego osoba jest bardzo znana w gdańskich urzędach i nawet urzędnicy polecają tego instalatora,ja odradzam.Straciliśmy przez niego mnóstwo czasu i pieniędzy.

----------


## Krzyzak

Odradzam firme *TOMAR* z Redy,

zamowilem u nich meble 24 listopada 2007 z zastrzezeniem, ze maja byc na Swieta BN 2007. Do tej pory nie mam mebli a gosc (wlasciciel) nie odbiera telefonow, skrzynka autosekretarki czesto jest przepelniona itp.
Jego belkot przez telefon jest niezrozumialy, a jak juz odbierze to tylko po to, by zbyc kogos - rzuca na odczepnego, ze oddzwoni...
W efekcie swieta spedzilismy na podlodze - zaproszeni goscie tez.

----------


## yauokim

LAB7 - Piotr Nienartowicz - http://www.lab7.zafriko.pl/kat/lab7_budownictwo

Odradzam, odradzam i jeszcze raz odradzam:

- po przekroczeniu terminu realizacji umowy o 2 miesiące i nie wykonania nawet 50% zerwałem z nim umowę i musiałem wzywać policję żeby gościa uspokoili !!! 
- niesłowny (umawia się na spotkanie, nie przychodzi, nie odbiera telefonów, obiecuje i nie dotrzymuje słowa itd)
- nie solidny (tak postawił ścianki działowe, że kafelkarz odmówił mocowania do nich kafelek - musieliśmy je zburzyć i postawić na nowo: nie trzymały kątów, profile krzywe i za rzadko umieszczone, nie włożył wełny w ścianki, chociaż dostał na nią kasę itd. itp)
- na koniec ukradł wszystkie klucze i pilota do bramy

P.S. specjalnie zarejestrowalem sie na to forum zeby to wpisac, bo mnie gosc wkurzyl i oszukal - mam nadzieje ze uratuje tym mailem czyjes nerwy i pieniadze

----------


## monikawm

Mimo czytania tej listy niestety nie uchroniłam sie przed niesolidnym wykonawcą *Arturem Szewczykiem* -podobno z Pogórza- dlatego może ktoś inny nie będzie musial z nim walczyc.. 
Ekipa pana Artura weszla do mnie na remont generalny w listopadzie 2007 i miala dosc szybko wszystko zrobic, oczywiscie wyciagajac ode mnie kolejne zaliczki. Gdy w grudniu doszlismy do polowy umowionej kwoty a postep robot byl jak na moje oko mniejszy -zaczely sie problemy.. Dzis ekipa, ktora miala dokonczyc drobne i pilne rzeczy postawila warunek- oczywiscie po wypiciu polowy zamowionego na "rozgrzewke" piwa- albo zaplace z gory za ten etap -ok.5 tys.- albo oni nie robia.. wiec co mialam zrobic - wyrzucilam ich.. i czuje ulge..nie musze znosic pijakow ktorzy codziennie maja inny problem i inna wersje -raz sciana sie kruszy i trzeba stawiac od nowa, nastepnego dnia -wystarczy wzmocnic .. i tak codziennie.. Daj Boże żeby nastepna nie była taka.. ale z nastepna.. niestety juz sie nie dam tak wrobic.. Wspolczuje solidnym wykonawcom, bo Ci pożal sie Boże - robia im tragiczny PR. W razie pytan prosza na priva..

----------


## milipin

Ostrzegam przed tynkarzem/wylewkarzem o nazwie *TOPOREK*. Niestety też dałem się mu nabrać mimo kilku już negatywnych opinii na forum. Za późno zabrałem się za szukanie wykonawcy tynków cementowo-wapiennych i jedynym wykonawcą, któremu pasuje KAŻDY termin to TOPOREK. Facet ma duża firme i chwali się ze robi iles tam tysiecy m2 rocznie wylewek/tynkow. Ale nie mówi już że robi duże inwestycje dla developerow (bloki etc.). Każdemu małemu inwestorowi (domki) odpowiada że da rade w KAZDYM  terminie po to tylko aby się zabezpieczyć na wypadek gdy nie wypali mu większa inwestycja i jedna z jego ekip mialaby przestój. Gdy miał wejśc do mnie to zwodził mnie jeszcze przez tydzień następująco:
1. samochód się zepsuł i zapomniał zadzwonić
2. potem jego ludzie mieli wypadek drugim samochodem
3. az przestał odbierac telefony

----------


## kazia25

Nie polecam firmy* Eurookna* z biurem w Gdyni na  ul. Hutniczej.
Są oni niesłowni, nieterminowi.

Z firmą Eurookna podpisałam umowę 9.11.2007.
Termin wykonania usługi na okna prostokątne około 4 tyg, na łukowe około 6 tyg.
Z oknami prostokątnymi na szczęście nie było problemu, natomiast dwa łukowe? Hmmm...

*Pierwszy* termin wstawienia okien miał być przed świętami. Przełożyli. Byłam spokojna, wiadomo święta.

*Drugi* termin po Świętach a przed Nowym Rokiem. Znowu przełożyli. 

*Trzeci* od razu na początku roku. Znowu nie wyszło.

*Czwarty*, na niego umówiliśmy się na środę 23.01.2008. Po raz kolejny  nie.

*Piąty* miał być w czwartek juz na konkretną godzinę. Więc pomyślałam, że to już pewnie to. Mąż wziął urlop w pracy. Co się okazało, znowu lipa. W środę o 19 godz zadzwonił do mnie jakis facet z informacją, że okno jest pęknięte, więc pewnie w piątek wstawią. Ale nie wstawili.

*Szósty* termin sobota na godz. 15. W piątek o godz. 21 dzwoni monter, że leży w łóżku bo ma 40 stopni gorączki i nie da rady jutro ich wstawić.
To że nie leżał w łóżku to już inna sprawa (Echo i kroki po jakimś korytarzu).
Wkurzona, delikatnie mówiąc, tą cała sytuacją poprosiłam numer do kierownika. Nie chciał podać. Mówił, że ktoś oddzwoni. Taaa... nie oddzwonił.
W sobotę od rana znowu zaczęłam wydzwaniać do montera.
Do tego co tak źle się czuł i leżał schorowany w łóżku. A w tle słychać było stukanie młotka i  przejeżdzające samochody. Stwierdził, że nie lubi siedzieć w domu bezczynnie. Mógł do mnie przecież  przyjechać    :Roll:  W końcu po rozmowie z kierownikiem i już interwencji ojca (ja już nerwowo nie wyrabiałam)   :Lol:  umówiliśmy się na wtorek.

*Siódmy* termin wtorek godz 12. Wiecie o której mieli już te okna wstawione? o godz. 13.

Wiecie może i cała ta sytuacja nie byłaby taka denerwująca gdyby nie fakt ciągłego przekładania. Powiedzieliby jeden termin, nawet za miesiąc czy dwa.
A nie z dnia na dzień mi przekładali. 

Udało mi się  wywalczyć 200 zł. W końcu mąż wziął wolne i nikt mu za to nie zapłaci. A i tak całości za urlop nie chcieli odliczyć, bo niby za dużo. Jeśli dla firmy było to za dużo, to co to jest dla osoby prywatnej.


A to dopiero początek   :Evil:  buuuu

----------


## KIKI1999

[/quote]
Jasne,dzieki za uwage.wszystkim zycze aby sie nie pomylili w tym co pisza.Pozdro

----------


## dancio

> Odradzam firme *TOMAR* z Redy,
> 
> zamowilem u nich meble 24 listopada 2007 z zastrzezeniem, ze maja byc na Swieta BN 2007. Do tej pory nie mam mebli a gosc (wlasciciel) nie odbiera telefonow, skrzynka autosekretarki czesto jest przepelniona itp.
> Jego belkot przez telefon jest niezrozumialy, a jak juz odbierze to tylko po to, by zbyc kogos - rzuca na odczepnego, ze oddzwoni...
> W efekcie swieta spedzilismy na podlodze - zaproszeni goscie tez.


        bardzo nie ładnie pan opisał własciciela firmy bylo trzeba sie dowiedziec czemu tak( bełkocze) jak pan to nazwal no ale widze ze pan ma zawsze jakies ale.Nie zycze panu takiego nieszcescia jakie ma własciciel firmy

----------


## Krzyzak

> no ale widze ze pan ma zawsze jakies ale.Nie zycze panu takiego nieszcescia jakie ma własciciel firmy


nie zawsze - tylko, gdy ktos mnie oszuka/jest nieslowny/nieterminowy/niefachowy  itd.

nie wnikam juz i publicznie przepraszam, jesli to kwestia wady fizycznej, ale firme i jej sposob prowadzenia BARDZO! odradzam

----------


## Potok

Niestety zostalem przez nich oszukany i dlatego zdecydowalem sie o tym napisac.Po pierwsze robili u mnie dach od wiezby po dachowke.Zajelo im to 4miesiace!Wykorzystali moja nieobecnosc w tym okresie.Na budowe wpadali na godzine. Naciagneli zone na dodatkowe pieniadze. Dach zepsuli, kazda dachowka odstaje w inna strone a obrobka blacharska tragedia. Deski wiatrowe krzywe i zle zamontowane,nawet rowno przyciac im sie nie chcialo. Kiedy zglosilem do nich uwagi na temat dachu stwierdzili, ze "zaplacone,do widzenia i nie ma o czym rozmawiac". Wiec gwarancji zadnej nie uznaja.Po ciezkich bojach pojawil sie u mnie Sebastian ktory jest podobno elektrykiem i probowal poprawic co nieco ale skutek kiepski.Rafal, ktory mial byc specjalista sie nie pojawil wogole a przez telefon sie wykpil i stwierdzil,ze "co ja chce od niego,bo on inaczej nie potrafi!"
Wiem, ze teraz zajmuja sie wykonczeniowka i elektryka wiec robia wszystko. Uwaga ich zachowanie przed podjeciem prac i w trakcie nie wskazuje na takie chamstwo.Po spotkaniu z nimi stracilem calkowicie zaufanie do wykonawcow. No i dach do gruntownej poprawy!!!PO STOKROC NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## muniek45

Witam, śledzę te forum od dłuższego czasu, czytałem porady i przestrogi, niestety ale i mnie sięgnęła przykra niespodzianka z nierzetelnym wykonawcą. ostrzegam przed firmą WINPLAST z Malborka . zamówiłem u nich okna, owszem po długim oczekiwaniu dostarczono, lecz z uszkodzeniami, nie takimi uszczelkami, i nie kompletne, prośby, listy nic nie pomagają, nie poprawiają usterek, wzięli kasę i cisza, ni widu ni słychu. Ostrzegam, to bardzo nie rzetelny wykonawca, kłamczuch, można nawet  powiedzieć że oszust. pozdrawiam i nie życzę nikomu interesów z tą firmą. Pozdrawiam

----------


## muniek45

Witam, śledzę te forum od dłuższego czasu, czytałem porady i przestrogi, niestety ale i mnie sięgnęła przykra niespodzianka z nierzetelnym wykonawcą. ostrzegam przed firmą WINPLAST z Malborka. zamówiłem u nich okna, owszem po długim oczekiwaniu dostarczono, lecz z uszkodzeniami, nie takimi uszczelkami, i nie kompletne, prośby, listy nic nie pomagają, nie poprawiają usterek, wzięli kasę i cisza, ni widu ni słychu. Ostrzegam, to bardzo nie rzetelny wykonawca, kłamczuch, można nawet  powiedzieć że oszust. pozdrawiam i nie życzę nikomu interesów z tą firmą. Pozdrawiam

----------


## bizon301

*F.H.U AGATA* *Arkadiusz Charkiewicz*
ul.Przemysława II 16/2 Tczew

Firma" robiła" u mnie dach. Nie polecam, odradzam, przestrzegam. Typ obiecywacza w stylu: "jutro będzie; to się rozumie samo przez się". Niefachowość, nieterminowość, krętactwo, do tego kontakt tylko sms, oczywiście wtedy gdy prace już rozpoczęte, części materiałów na budowie brak, a te co przyjechały nie odpowiadają zamówieniu, a zaliczki na materiał już utopione. 
Termin rozpoczęcia z poślizgiem dwu miesięczny. Dach spartolony w sposób okrutny, dachówki zsuwają się, okna źle obsadzone, obróbki kominowe ciekną, część dachówek popękana i wsadzona poklejona jakimś specyfikiem co widać dopiero gdy osiadło trochę kurzu na tym.
Słowem tragedia. Jeszcze raz odradzam.

Trafi tu jeszcze ich podwykonawca, jeśli dalej będzie milczał. A potem rzeczoznawca, i do sądu.

----------


## coci

BERTRAND

Jezeli zalezy Wam na terminowej i kompletnej realizacji zamowienia,to szerokim lukiem omijajcie firme produkujaca okna i drzwi BERTRAND.
Szukajac okien do naszego domu zapoznalam sie z oferta wielu firm.Po wstepnej eliminacji pozostaly nam cztery firmy,sposrod ktorych wybralismy wlasnie Bertranda.Dokonujac wyboru bralismy pod uwage chyba to co wszyscy:jakosc,cene,termin realizacji,pozycje jaka zajmuje firma na rynku,okres gwarancji.......zreszta sami wiecie.
Bertrand nie nalezal do tanich,lecz okres realizacji zamowienie wynosil 4 tygodnie-niestety tylko na papierze.
Zamowilam 16 okien(w tym 4 z lukami),parapety no i oczywiscie montaz.Gdy zblizal sie termin realizacji zadzwonilam do firmy by upewnic sie co do terminu realizacji i uslyszalam,ze wszystko bedzie w terminie.Po dwoch dniach okazalo sie jednak,ze jest inaczej.Przez 3 tygodnie przedstawiciel rozkladal rece tlumaczac,za nie wie co ma mi powiedziec,ale problemy sa na lini produkcyjnej.Wreszcie doczekalam sie;zamontowano mi 12 okien na parterze,a pozostale 4 na pietrze mialy byc montowane dwa dni pozniej.Jeszcze przed montazem rozgladam sie za parapetami i tu dowiaduje sie,ze przedstawiciel osobiscie pojedzie do firmy(mieszczacej sie okolo 5km od budowy)i je dostarczy.Po godzinie wraca i oznajmia,ze parapety nie zostaly wyprodukowane   :ohmy:  gdyz ktos(on sam)nie zlozyl zamowienia  :Evil:  ,lecz gotowe beda za tydzien i zaamontowane razem z pozostalymi oknami za tydzien  :Evil:   :Evil:  
Pytam o osobe odpowiedzialna za cala ta sytuacje,ale takiej nie ma ,bo przeciez nikt nie jest winien poza mna,bo jakas dziwna jestem i chce miec komplesowa usluge wykonana w terminnie.
Dzwonie do firmy by umowic sie na spotkanie z kims z wyzszego szczebla,ale nie ma co liczyc by ktos oddzwonil,wiec jade do firmy.Tam oczywiscie nie ma nikogo z kim moglabym porozmawiac-tak przynajmniej twierdzi sekretarka.Jednak gdy cala swa zlosc skupilam na niej szybko znalazla kierownika.Ten z kolei szukal mojej umowy(lecz nie znalazl),odbyl wycieczke na hale produkcyjna i odnalazl moje okna,ktore wedlug przedstawiciela jeszcze nie dojechaly.Montaz przewidziany jest na jutro,ale juz tyle razy na to czekalam,ze uwierze jak zobacze.
A parapety......? moze za tydzien......
Jedno jest pewne,nigdy wiecej nie podpisze takiej umowy jak z BERTRANDEM
wplacilam 35%zaliczki,wiec nie moge zerwac umowy,a BERTRAND za kazdy dzien zwloki zobowiazuje sie wyplacic 0,033% ,ale nie wiecej niz 10%wartosci umowy.Tak wiec moge czekac nawet i 10 lat .
Teraz juz wiem,ze jezeli nie moge zmienic warunkow umowy przed jej podpisaniem ,to nalezy zmienic wykonawce
c.d.n........?

----------


## majcia

> BERTRAND
> 
> Jezeli zalezy Wam na terminowej i kompletnej realizacji zamowienia,to szerokim lukiem omijajcie firme produkujaca okna i drzwi BERTRAND.
> Szukajac okien do naszego domu zapoznalam sie z oferta wielu firm.Po wstepnej eliminacji pozostaly nam cztery firmy,sposrod ktorych wybralismy wlasnie Bertranda.Dokonujac wyboru bralismy pod uwage chyba to co wszyscy:jakosc,cene,termin realizacji,pozycje jaka zajmuje firma na rynku,okres gwarancji.......zreszta sami wiecie.
> Bertrand nie nalezal do tanich,lecz okres realizacji zamowienie wynosil 4 tygodnie-niestety tylko na papierze.
> Zamowilam 16 okien(w tym 4 z lukami),parapety no i oczywiscie montaz.Gdy zblizal sie termin realizacji zadzwonilam do firmy by upewnic sie co do terminu realizacji i uslyszalam,ze wszystko bedzie w terminie.Po dwoch dniach okazalo sie jednak,ze jest inaczej.Przez 3 tygodnie przedstawiciel rozkladal rece tlumaczac,za nie wie co ma mi powiedziec,ale problemy sa na lini produkcyjnej.Wreszcie doczekalam sie;zamontowano mi 12 okien na parterze,a pozostale 4 na pietrze mialy byc montowane dwa dni pozniej.Jeszcze przed montazem rozgladam sie za parapetami i tu dowiaduje sie,ze przedstawiciel osobiscie pojedzie do firmy(mieszczacej sie okolo 5km od budowy)i je dostarczy.Po godzinie wraca i oznajmia,ze parapety nie zostaly wyprodukowane   gdyz ktos(on sam)nie zlozyl zamowienia  ,lecz gotowe beda za tydzien i zaamontowane razem z pozostalymi oknami za tydzien   
> Pytam o osobe odpowiedzialna za cala ta sytuacje,ale takiej nie ma ,bo przeciez nikt nie jest winien poza mna,bo jakas dziwna jestem i chce miec komplesowa usluge wykonana w terminnie.
> Dzwonie do firmy by umowic sie na spotkanie z kims z wyzszego szczebla,ale nie ma co liczyc by ktos oddzwonil,wiec jade do firmy.Tam oczywiscie nie ma nikogo z kim moglabym porozmawiac-tak przynajmniej twierdzi sekretarka.Jednak gdy cala swa zlosc skupilam na niej szybko znalazla kierownika.Ten z kolei szukal mojej umowy(lecz nie znalazl),odbyl wycieczke na hale produkcyjna i odnalazl moje okna,ktore wedlug przedstawiciela jeszcze nie dojechaly.Montaz przewidziany jest na jutro,ale juz tyle razy na to czekalam,ze uwierze jak zobacze.
> A parapety......? moze za tydzien......
> ...


OOO to sie cos zlego porobilo z ta firma   :ohmy:   :Roll:  Ja tez bralam od nich okna, moj tata tez i bylo ok. U mnie termin co do dnia sie zgadzal z umowa a u taty opoznil sie o tydzien bo tez mial okna lukowe   :cool:

----------


## coci

BERTRAND
c.d.
pozostale 4 okna po poprawkach zostaly mi dostarczone w poniedzialek.Nadal sa porysowane i dodatkowo zbita jest jedna z szyb  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Firma nic wiecej zrobic nie moze,a okna ponoc spelniaja normy budowlane   :ohmy:  .
Te cztery okna wstawiano mi na dwa razy,bo firma nie miala czasu na tak wymagajacego(meczacego) klienta.
Dzis jest czwartek i wymieniono mi zbita szybe(o dziwo nie niszczac niczego innego przy okazji) i dostarczono po czterech tygodniach opoznienia PORYSOWANE PARAPETY  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Przedstawiciel oczywiscie tego nie widzial i nie wie czy firma uzna reklamacje,poniewaz parapety produkuje kto inny.Koniec koncem parapetow nie przyjelam i czekam na dalszy rozwoj sytuacji.Szczerze mowiac nie spodziewam sie cudow,gdyz pomimo moich rozmow z kierownikiem,a nawet samym panem BERTRANDEM zgloszone wady nie zostaly usuniete,a same okna za kazdym razem gdy je odsylam wracaja w gorszym stanie.
Szef produkcji stwierdzil,ze chocbym szla w zaparte,to nic nie zwojuje,gdyz te nieistotne rysy nie wplywaja na walory uzytkowe okien,a skoro z metra ich nie widac,to wszystko jest ok  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Jedyne co mi pozostalo,to zerwac umowe i zamowic te cztery okna w innej firmie,a co za tym idzie:
-wstrzymac wszystkie prace na budowie na min.6 tygodni( o ile kolejna firma dotrzymalaby terminu)
-w efekcie mialabym okna jak buty kazdy z innej pary
Tak wiec raz jeszcze 
BERTRAND-OWI MOWIE NIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asiulka

> Usługi remontowo budowlane Dariusz Jaworowski z Rumi. Fuga fudze nie równa. W kuchni zbijałam kafeli ze ściany i druga ekipa robiła tą samoą robotę ( po poprawce Pana Jaworskiego). Salon nie łapie poziomu. Podejrzewam, że w życie nie miał w ręku ani on ani nikt z jego ekipy poziomicy. Jak zwróciłam uwagę na pochył, to dowiedziałam się że powinnam dać wylewkę samopoziomującą się, ale to jest wielki koszt, zanim ich wezwałam. Kanał. Partacze jakich mało. Co do ceny to finalna inna od ustalonej. Naprawdę nawet nie warto rozmowy zaczynać.


nie mogę sobie darować ,ze nie zauważyłam tego wpisu wcześniej , niestety też trafiłam na tego partacza,mogę niestety potwierdzić wszystko co zostało tu napisane... *DARIUSZ JAWOROWSKI z Rumii to totalny partacz, naciągacz i oszust jakich mało!!!!!
*omijać go szerokim łukiem,nie dać się zwieść pozorom,taki typek z cicha pęk
w wolnej chwili napiszę więcej ku przestrodze

----------


## anSi

Witam, a ja niestety nie polecam firmy *KRAW-Styl* (czterech młodych ludzi) którzy tak pieknie wykonali mi słupki tarasowe, źe po ok. 3 tygodniach wszystko rozsypało się w drobny mak. Nie lepiej wygląda sprawa z wylewką i kaflami pod wiatą garażową - dokładnie w środku wiaty mam piękny menisk wklęsły, tak więc parkując pod wiata wysiadam w środku kałuży Początkowo panowie obiecywali poprawienie fuszerki. Niestety, ani nie pojawili się, ani nie odbieraja telefonów. Jeśli więc komuś przyszłoby do głowy dzwonić pod numery* 667012566 (p. Marek) albo 662775197 lub 660223976 (p. Krzysztof)* - serdecznie odradzam

----------


## kanabis

Witam wszystkich. Widzialem na czarnej liscie nazwisko ktore w moim glebokim przekonaniu nie mialo prawa sie tu znaleźć mianowicie mowa tu o Panu Andrzeju Mrosewskim.Mialem z nim doczynienia juz trzy razy poniewaz buduje juz swoj trzeci dom i w kazdym kominek stawial mi wlasnie ten wykonawca.Ma on juz ponad 10 letnie doswiadczenie w tej dziedzinie.Nigdy nie mialem do niego zadnych zastrzezen, zawsze nasza wspolpraca odbywala sie na jasnych warunkach dla obydwu stron, rozliczenie rowniez (u pana Andrzeja jest ono co do zlotówki). Takze Pani ktora napisala takie oszczerstwa pod jego nazwiskiem powinna sie wstydzic, zapewne sama jest nieuczciwa i dlatego postanowila oczernic kogos innego.Jak to mowia potocznie "na zlodzieju czapka gore'.

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

*Kanabis*
nie gniewaj sie,ale *E.kala* jako "stara" forumowiczka jest dla mnie o wiele bardziej przekonujaca od Ciebie   :Confused:  
a juz ocena jej jako "zapewne nieuczciwej" - wybacz,ale brakuje mi _grzecznego_ okreslenia!   :ohmy:   :Evil:

----------


## e.kala

> Witam wszystkich. Widzialem na czarnej liscie nazwisko ktore w moim glebokim przekonaniu nie mialo prawa sie tu znaleźć mianowicie mowa tu o Panu Andrzeju Mrosewskim. Mialem z nim doczynienia juz trzy razy poniewaz buduje juz swoj trzeci dom i w kazdym kominek stawial mi wlasnie ten wykonawca.Ma on juz ponad 10 letnie doswiadczenie w tej dziedzinie.Nigdy nie mialem do niego zadnych zastrzezen, zawsze nasza wspolpraca odbywala sie na jasnych warunkach dla obydwu stron, rozliczenie rowniez (u pana Andrzeja jest ono co do zlotówki). Takze Pani ktora napisala takie oszczerstwa pod jego nazwiskiem powinna sie wstydzic, zapewne sama jest nieuczciwa i dlatego postanowila oczernic kogos innego.Jak to mowia potocznie "na zlodzieju czapka gore'.


Muszę się odnieść do tego wpisu. *knabis* ma dwa posty na tym forum i oba wychwalające pana Mrosewskiego. Ja nadal podtrzymuję swoja opinię o nieuczciwości tego pana. Poza tym bardzo nieładne jest ze strony *knabis*  wypisywanie na mnie takich słów, a że przypomina mi to styl pana od kominków podejrzewam, że jest to może właśnie on sam lub jakiś znajomy. 
Na budowie pracowało u nas wiele ludzi, ale jedynie ten pan kwalifikuje się na tą czarna listę i zdania nie zmieniam.

----------


## hub75

Z czystym sumieniem wpisuję na CZARNĄ llistę Pana LADEMANNA. Był polecany na Białej Liście i dlatego zleciłem mu wykonanie tynków wewnętrznych. Przy odbiorze   wydawało mi sie że wszytsko jest ok, teraz gdy weszli ludzie od malowania, łapię sie za głowę: krzywo, brak kątów, narożniki przy oknach horror 2-3 cm krzywizny. Chętnym mogę wysłać zdjęcia.
Pan Lademann oczywiście zapewniał że będzie u mnie najlepsza ekipa ze nie trzeba będzie już cekolować etc. a wyszła wielka FUSZERKA, bez cekolowania wyszłaby "mega kupa" !!!! SERDECZNIE NIE POLECAM TEGO PANA!!!!

----------


## asiulka

> Witam wszystkich. Widzialem na czarnej liscie nazwisko ktore w moim glebokim przekonaniu nie mialo prawa sie tu znaleźć mianowicie mowa tu o Panu Andrzeju Mrosewskim.Mialem z nim doczynienia juz trzy razy poniewaz buduje juz swoj trzeci dom i w kazdym kominek stawial mi wlasnie ten wykonawca.Ma on juz ponad 10 letnie doswiadczenie w tej dziedzinie.Nigdy nie mialem do niego zadnych zastrzezen, zawsze nasza wspolpraca odbywala sie na jasnych warunkach dla obydwu stron, rozliczenie rowniez (u pana Andrzeja jest ono co do zlotówki). Takze Pani ktora napisala takie oszczerstwa pod jego nazwiskiem powinna sie wstydzic, zapewne sama jest nieuczciwa i dlatego postanowila oczernic kogos innego.Jak to mowia potocznie "na zlodzieju czapka gore'.


nie wiem czy bardziej wzruszyłam się czy podniosłeś mi ciśnienie swoim wywodem,coś tu grubymi nićmi szyte...jakim prawem  i na jakiej podstawie oceniasz,że osoba ta wyssała z palca negatywne opinie na temat tego instalatora kominków, raczej ty jesteś mało wiarygodny ze swoimi 2 postami i oba pochwalne   nt. jednej osoby...adwokat diabła?...a może ...uderz w stół a nożyce się odezwą i sam diabeł przemówił  :Lol:  

precz z oszustami i partaczami, nie bójmy się przestrzegać inne potencjalne ofiary  :Wink2:

----------


## worekgdynia

> Usługi remontowo budowlane Dariusz Jaworowski z Rumi. Fuga fudze nie równa. W kuchni zbijałam kafeli ze ściany i druga ekipa robiła tą samoą robotę ( po poprawce Pana Jaworskiego). Salon nie łapie poziomu. Podejrzewam, że w życie nie miał w ręku ani on ani nikt z jego ekipy poziomicy. Jak zwróciłam uwagę na pochył, to dowiedziałam się że powinnam dać wylewkę samopoziomującą się, ale to jest wielki koszt, zanim ich wezwałam. Kanał. Partacze jakich mało. Co do ceny to finalna inna od ustalonej. Naprawdę nawet nie warto rozmowy zaczynać.







> nie mogę sobie darować ,ze nie zauważyłam tego wpisu wcześniej , niestety też trafiłam na tego partacza,mogę niestety potwierdzić wszystko co zostało tu napisane... DARIUSZ JAWOROWSKI z Rumii to totalny partacz, naciągacz i oszust jakich mało!!!!! 
> omijać go szerokim łukiem,nie dać się zwieść pozorom,taki typek z cicha pęk 
> w wolnej chwili napiszę więcej ku przestrodze


Cholibcia. I co teraz mam zrobić? Polecała tego pana projektantka, mój majster (solidny gość - 120% murarza), widziałem 1 cały dom i jedną łazienkę w innym mieszkaniu i byłem pod wrażeniem. Jestem już ugadany. No, ale teraz sam nie wiem. Choć jak się mówi "Jedna jaskółka wiosny nie czyni" to mam mieszane uczucia. Brać czy nie brać? Oto jest pytanie. Oczywiście "brać" miałem na myśli do pracy.

Może więcej danych o tych spapranych pracach.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## meggie27

NIE POLECAM ekipy budowlanej której szefem jest JÓZEF MUDLAFF 
budowali mi prawie cały dom niestety po drodze popełniali mnóstwo błedów ,gdybym nie pilnował to dom byłby inny niz w planach!
tynki poprostu koszmarne ,robota idzie im powoli wiecej pija alkoholu niz robią.
w podłodze po 2 misiacach zaczeły robic sie dziury ,beton sie wykrusza!schody krzywe,dach tez pozostawia wiele do zyczenia  :Evil:  niesłowni !!!!na poprawki umawiałem  sie juz kilka razy a pan mudlaff oczywiscie obiecuje ze zaraz u mnie bedzie ...juz jedzie!a jakos do dzisiaj nie dotarł!kase oczywiscie brałby codziennie.teraz musze poprawiac i szukac kogos innego!z tymi tynkami to nie wiem co zrobic ,widac fale ...niestety czasu nie cofne!ostrzegam innych przed ekipa JÓZEFA MUDLAFFA Z JASTRZEBIEJ GÓRY

----------


## meggie27

> Przestrzegam Wszystkich czytających to forum przed instalatorem c.o. * Piotrem Mastalerzem*!!!! W styczniu tego roku podpisałem z tym osobnikiem umowę o wykonanie instalacji c.o. Prace miały zacząć się z początkiem maja i potrwać miesiąc. Do dnia dzisiejszego nie zostały zakończone !!! Ponad miesiąc temu pan Piotr nagle "zachorował" i już więcej sie nie pojawił zabierając wypłacone zaliczki (niebagatelne kwoty!!!) a zostawiając rozgrzebaną, niesprawną instalację. Podczas rozmów telefonicznych twierdził że przebywa w szpitalu. Jednak udało mi się ustalić że w tym samym czasie wykonywał inne zlecenia na budowach w Trójmieście. Na jednej z nich widziałem go w tym czasie osobiście. *Piotr Mastalerz* to *najgorszy wykonawca* z jakim miałem do tej pory do czynienia. Z całą odpowiedzialnością za słowa mogę powiedzieć, że jest to kłamca i oszust. Nieustannie przekraczał kolejne, wyznaczane terminy zakończenia robót tłumacząc się: koniecznością załatwiania spraw osobistych, przeprowadzką, wyjazdami serwisowymi, sprawami rodzinnymi, przeziębieniem itp. Twierdził np. iż jest już w końcowej fazie załatwiania dla mnie formalności w gazowni. Dzisiaj już wiem że nic takiego nie miało miejsca. Normą było niestawianie się do pracy a jeśli już pan Piotr się zjawił, to jego dniówka często kończyła się po 3 godzinach. Obecnie sprawą zajmuje się prawnik. Nie obędzie się bez postępowania sądowego ponieważ takiego chamstwa nie można pozostawić w spokoju!!!! Tak więc uważajcie na *PIOTRA MASTALERZA* !!!!!!


mastalerz był na budowie ,zeby wycenic ile bedzie kosztowała instalacja i nawet nie wszedł na poddasze  tylko odrazu stwierdził ,ze to bedzie 25 tysiecy ,to mnie zdziwiło i zrezygnowałam dzieki bogu a faktycznie jego obiecanki ,ze wszystko bedzie legalnie,umowy,extra materiały itp.

----------


## coci

BERTRAND c.d.


minelo sporo czasu,a dokladniej 2 miesiace od umowionego terminu realizacji zamowienia.Dzis przywieziono po raz drugi parapety- oczywiscie porysowane i oczywiscie ich nie przyjelam.Z tego powodu przedstawiciel,ktory nie mial odwagi pojawic sie na budowie,chcial bym napisala oswiadczenie,iz odmawiam montazu co wedlug umowy oznacza,ze pokryje koszta transportu.
Na moje pytanie co z ustawowymi odsetkami karnymi za zwloke przedstawiono mi fakture na smieszna kwote,ktora mialam odjac od ceny parapetow.A co gdy odstapie od umowy?-tego wedlug przedstawiciela zrobic nie moge i to nie mnie tylko rzeczoznawcy powolanego przez firme jest oceniac czy parapety sa porysowane czy tez nie.
Po konsultacji z rzecznikiem praw konsumenta napisalam ultimatum dla firmy:maja 5 dni na montaz parapetow zgodnych z zamowieniem,po tym terminie musza mi w przeciagu kolejnych pieciu dni wyplacic odszkodowanie ktore pokryje koszt parapetow zamowionych w innej firmie ,oraz koszt ich montazu.No i oczywiscie odsetki za zwloke
Wierzycie w cuda?
Ciag dalczy z pewnoscia nastapi

----------


## coci

Dzisiaj zadzwonila do mnie "przeurocza"pani Daria zajmujaca sie finansami firmy.Bardzo donosnym glosem oznajmila,ze nie ma szans by firma poprawila parapety w wyznaczonym przeze mnie terminie,oraz ze moje roszczenia sa bezpodstawne.
Pani Daria- cytuje"dobrze wie co zrobic z TAKIMI klientami.Takimi tzn.co im sie okna nie podobaja i odsylaja parapety po pieciu minutach ogladania.
Ja osobiscie nie musze ogladac niczego az 5 minut.Cos jest zrobione albo dobrze,albo zle i to widac od razu.Strach pomyslec czego bym sie dopatrzyla gdybym wpatrywala sie w wyroby BERTRANDA 5 minut.Na koniec p.Daria zagrzmiala,ze spotkamy sie w sadzie,bo na takie jak ja sa sposoby
Tak na marginesie gratuluje firmie doboru pracownikow,ktorzy wszelkimi sposobami chca ratowac honor firmy i zadowolic klienta.Wroze im swietlana przyszlosc

----------


## krysiagdy

*Bogdan Derewońko*- zlodziej, inaczej tego nie da sie nazwac! Usługi budowlane. Gdańsk.  Przestrzegam przed tym panem. Pobral zaliczkę na wykonanie bramy i zniknal w sinej mgle. Poczatkowo telefonicznie tlumaczyl sie klopotami z pracownikami potem przestal odbierac telefony. Strata - 1,2 tyś. Zysk zero zaliczek na przyszlosc - bezcenne. Cóż trudno uniknąć bledow początkujacemu inwestorowi  :sad:

----------


## rafiko

Witam
Chciałbym mocno przestrzec przed firmą dekarską "*Dach-Pol-Bud*" s.c  T.Prawdzik D.Prawdzik z Pruszcza. Firma polecona przez znajomego (ma się takich znajomych to nie trzeba mieć wrogów), wiadomo dach ważna sprawa. Na początku wszysko pięknie, szybko ale jak przyszło do końcówki to już nie było tak kolorowo. 
Więżba w jednym miejscu niedokładnie skręcona, folia dachowa z dziurami. Ojciec cały dzień z latarką szukał dziur, tak aby panowie łaskawie mgli je zakleić. O położeniu jednego rzędu dachówek wszyskim się zdarza zapomnieć. Prawda!!! Ale to wszystko nic, wiadomo nie ma ludzi doskonałych. Ale żeby nie uszczelnić folii dachowej na styku z kominami to chyba już przegięcie.  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   A wszysko zaczęło się podczas jesiennych opadów. W okolicach kominów zaczęło ciec. Zadzwoniłem do panów, dzwoniłem raz, dzwoniłem drugi raz. Przyjechali wymienili silikon na styku opierzenia z kominem. Grzecznie miło i sympatycznie. Po pewnym czasie, czyli przy nowych opadach połączonych z silnym wiatrem sytuacja się powtórzyła. Tym razem musiałem dzwonić trzy razy, aż panowie przyjechali i wymienili gąbki przy opierzeniu. I tak w kółko, opady, telefony i naprawy naprawy. Tyle że przyjazd panów wymagał coraz większej ilości wykonywanych telefonów. Acha, byłbym zapomniał GWARANCJA NA PRZECIEKANIE 10 LAT. Ale gwaranacji na oczy nie widziałem, trochę w tym mojej winy - nigdy nie ufaj budowlańcom, nawet tym polecnym. Mijały lata, tak lata, a panowie przyjeżdżali coraz rzadziej, czasami nie obierali telefonów. Jak odbierali to obiecywali, że przyjadą i już na pewno naprawią. Obiecanki. Aż przestali odbierać telefony... Na szczęście umiem sobie poradzić, foremka do ciasta i małe wiaderko pomagają mi zbierać wodę.
Kończę ten przydługi post. Jeszcze raz przypomnę: CHECESZ MIEĆ PRZECIEKAJĄCY DACH I WYDAWAĆ KASĘ NA BEZPRODUKTYWNE ROZMOWY TELEFONICZNE TO SKORZYSTAJ Z USŁUG FIRMY "*DACH-POL-BUD*"

Pozrawiam czytelników.

Ps. Umówiłem się z solidnymi (mam taką nadzieję) fachowcami na naprawę partactwa. Mam nadzieję, że o nich nie będę musiał pisać

----------


## Karolinka 29

Przestrzegam przed firmą Jan TYNK Usługi Ogólnobudowlane z Żukowa! Gość był ze mną umówiony na wykonanie tynków. Na tydzień czasu przed nie odbierał już telefonu, w końcu zadzwoniłam do jego domu, mętnie się tłumaczył, że zgubił telefon i takie tam, ale że przyjdzie na pewno co prawda dzień później, ale będzie. Dziś przyszli, pokręcili nosami i poszli w cholere i stwierdzili że robić nie będą bo im za mało metrów ścian, a za dużo sufitów. Ściema i jeszcze raz ściema, żadnego przepraszam, nic! A ja zostałam na lodzie, pomijam fakt, że spieszyłam się ze wszystkim aby im przygotować do pracy. Jestem pewna, że miał już inne zlecenie nagrane.

----------


## BarPe

Gdyby przypadkiem się jeszcze miał tupet pojawiać p. Sebastian Sadowski - dekarz z okolic Starogardu Gdańskiego to uciekajcie przed nim! 
Może i technicznie jest dobry ale nam dach robił przez 2,5 miesiąca co chwilę tłumacząc się fantastycznymi historiami! 
Podobno nabrał bardzo dużo robót i nie dał rady - zniknął (możliwe że z Polski). Bardzo niesłowny. Trochę nas kosztuje wykończenie po nim roboty...

----------


## Karolinka 29

Nie chciałam, ale po dzisiejszym numerze jednak zdecydowałam się ich wpisać. Korzystałam z usług ciesielskich oraz dekarskich Mariusza Gajek ze Szczecinka i jego wspólnika Janusza (nie znam niestety nazwiska) z Rumi badź z Janowa on jest. Janusz właśnie otworzył firmę budowlaną więc pewnie będzie teraz działał pod woich szyldem, panowie poruszają się białym busem. Na ciesielke spisaliśmy umowę i wszystko było ok, choć inspektor nie odebrał dachu, kazał poprwić pewne sprawy - ok poprawili, choć jedną rzecz zostawili sobie na później, ale na 100% miała być wykonana. Oczywiście termin prac uległ wydłużeniu, ale to powiedzmy, że jeszcze można było znieść. Tą brygadę polecił nam nasz inspektor Franciszek Grabowski (na mraginesie również jestem z niego bardzo niezadowolona) później okazało się ze Mariusz to mąż mojej mamy koleżanki z byłej pracy więc założyliśmy, że z nimi na pewno wszystko będzie ok. 

I na początku tak było. Angażowali się, uspokajali, wiele rzeczy potrafili załatwić. Ostatniego dnia  - gdy zwisnął wianek było włamanie do naszego pomieszczenia gospodarczego, dowodów nie było, ale podejrzenia zostały. Przyszli na kładzenie dahcówki, najpierw na obłożenie membraną, nabicie łat i kontrłat. Pewne rzeczy brakowały więc proponowali że samy kupią po drodze i przywiozą, żebyśmy my nie mieli kłopotu. Ustaliliśmy cenę za dachówkę za metr, za okna połaciowe podali przedział id 100-150 za sztukę. Umowy nie chcieli spisywać, a my naiwnie się zgodzizliśmy. Ich praca trwała bardzo długo choć ustnie byliśmy umówieni na termin, wszystko sie ciągnęło, bo przecież oni też MUSIELI mieć 5-dniowy wolny weekend, nieważne że czas naglił. 

Wczoraj był ostatni dzień ich pracy, jeszcze w sobotę pytali o pewną rzecz na któą się umówiliśmy bo niby zapomnieli, ale ok zrobili. Na koniec mój mąż obejrzał wszystko i wytknął błędy które kazał naprawić inaczej nie dostaną ostatniej części wynagrodzenia. Częściowo poprawili, reszte zaczeli ściemniać, to co mieli wykonać jako poprawki ciesielskie teraz niby okazały się niemożliwe - oczywiście lenistwo. Gdy na budowe przyjeżdżał systematycznie transport dachówek, rynien itp. byli bardzo niemili, wręcz wulgarni i z góry uprzedzeni do mojego dostawcy. Ze mnie robili wariatke i kazali rezygnować z wcześniej zamawianych pozycji i już opłaconych twierdząc, że albo sie to nie przyda albo oni mi załatwią taniej. Ja byłam sama przy tym i się godziłam, ale moim wraunkiem było dokonanie przez nich zakupów na fakturę, bo nie chciałam żeby coś mi kradzionego może przywozili. Co trzeba było kupić raczej ze mną uzgadniali, ale jak mi dali w przedostatni dzień fakturę na zakupiony towar ceny były wyższe niż ja miałam wcześniej kupione w innej firmie.

Dziś nastąpiło rozliczenie, oczywiscie za okna potwierdzili że była konkretna cena 150 zł za sztukę, doliczyli transport za dwukrotne to kupowanie i przewożenie towaru "po drodze", mieli wielkie pretensje, że jak my śm iemy mieć jeszcze jakieś pretensje. Ja odliczyłam te różnice w cenie towarów, które miały być załatwione taniej - nie pozwole sobie na takie numery.

Generalnie sami przyznali że ktoś musiał im zwrócić uwagę na pewne sprawy, że potrzebowali bata; min. okna dachowe były krzywo włożone, na szybkiego, na łatwienz poszli tak, że osoba która ociepla poddasze musiała się mocno nagimnastykować by to zatuszować, miecze przy drewnianych filarach na tarasie przybite normalnie na odwal, ja nie wiem jak tak w ogóle można! Blachy na dachu krzywo, a i co jeszcze jedna z najbrudniejszych brygad z jakimi miałam do czynienia! Nic po sobie nigdy nie sprzątali, wszędzie pełno śmieci, petów, pudełek po jogurtach i to jak dachówki zrzucali z dachu po krojeniu ich to tak daleko, że na sąsiedniej działce w połowie szerokości musiałam je zbierać: po co kurde po co tak perfidnie to robić? I najgorsze te przekleństwa i język - boże, naprawde byłam w szoku!

Nie polecam i przestrzegam i uczulam na pewne sprawy. Myślałam że się obejdzie bez tego wpisu, ale postanowiłam ostatnio, że takich ludzi trzeba innym ujawniać.

----------


## Ziemba

Przylaczam sie do negatywnej opinii o* Toporku*, polecanym na bialej liscie, Robil u nas wylewki , okazalo sie, ze sa nierowne i w dodatku nie nacieli we wszystkich miejscach gdzie powinni i popekaly. Pan Toporek zapewnial mnie ze jak cos sie okaze nie tak ,przyjada poprawic, teraz juz od ponad miesiaca dzwonie, raz odebral, po miesiacu przyjechal wreszcie zobaczyc  i przyznal ze jest zle i umowil sie na poprawki, dzwonie kolejne dwa tygodnie i pan nie odbiera telefonu   :Evil:  , Zadzwonilismy z innego numeru (juz nie wspomne jak sie tulmaczyl) i Pan *TOPOREK*  zapewnil ze bedzie dzisiaj, niestety nie przyjechal ... a telefonu nadal nie odbiera. Nie rozumiem takiego postepowania, oczywiscie obroci sie to kiedys przeciw niemu,skoro sie nie wyrabia ,niech nie sciemnia ludziom, bo to komplikuje dalsze prace. jak ktos ma slabe nerwy *ODRADZAM TOPORKA* od wylewek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MMB_Gdynia

Niestety ale muszę wpisać na Czarna Listę Pana Michała Gołucha z firmy Klimacik.pl (to dawniej), rekuperatory.pomorze.pl/rekuperatory-warmia.pl (obecnie). Napiszę krótko: oszust, naciągacz i kłamca. Przestrzegam przed nim. Na szczęscie z tego co wiem, to komornik już go dopadł (wiele pozwów sądowych) i niedługo mam nadzieje, że nie będzie miał możliwości okłamywania ludzi.

----------


## MMB_Gdynia

...no i jeszcze "podszywa" się pod markę www.rekuperatory.pl...

----------


## mit

Chciałbym wszystkich wyjątkowo przestrzec przed firmą *Delmex (www.delmex.pl), którą prowadzi Antoni Delkiewicz (888.272.279) z synem Karolem Delkiewiczem (513.153.323). Mieli siedzibę w Gdyni Obłużu, przenieśli się na Przemysłową (obok Hutniczej)*. Produkcję prowadzą w Larix, Kobyle 2 (Stara Kiszewa) u Sebastiana Sobiechowskiego, 606.807.004. 

To jedyny wykonawca, który tak brutalnie mnie oszukał i zwodził w sposób nieprawdopodobny. 

Jako siódmy klient z polecenia wiedziałem od samego początku budowy, że drewniane okna i drzwi będziemy zamawiać w Delmexie. Robota solidna i ceny przystępne. Prawdziwi fachowcy. Może i tak, szczególnie w kłamaniu, zwodzeniu i oszukiwaniu. 

Pierwsze spotkanie odbyło się na jesieni, aby ogólnie zorientować się w ofercie. Okna miały być sosnowe. 

Drugie spotkanie odbyło się zimą, w pierwszym kwartale. Omawialiśmy okucia i szprosy. Padł przybliżony termin realizacji na czerwiec. 

Później były jeszcze chyba 2 spotkania. Ustaliliśmy cenę, dograliśmy szczegóły. Trzeba było czekać tylko na pomiar otworów (dom był w trakcie budowy). 

Pierwsza wizyta na budowie była gdzieś pod koniec maja. Otwory były tylko na pierwszej kondygnacji, z oczywistych powodów termin został przesunięty na lipiec/sierpień. Pozostawaliśmy w częstym telefonicznym kontakcie. 
Gdy druga kondygnacja stała, został dokonany pomiar okien. Gdzieś w lipcu. 

Później miały miejsce jeszcze dwie wizyty na budowie w celu "domierzenia szczegółów". Można było przystępować do pracy. Zaliczka w wysokości 1/3 zamówienia została wpłacona niezwłocznie. Termin określony został na połowę sierpnia, za około 6 tygodni. 

Na początku sierpnia upewniłem się, czy wszystko gra. Uzyskałem odpowiedź, że wszystko w porządku. Klejonka kupiona, przystępowali do pracy. 

W następnym tygodniu zacząłem przeczuwać opóźnienie, bo wykonawca twierdził, że aby dobrze te okna zrobić, trzeba więcej czasu. Prosił żeby się nie martwić, bo okna będą na pewno, a do tego zrobione solidnie i dobrze. 

W połowie sierpnia (pierwszy termin) okazało się, że potrzebne są jeszcze 2 tygodnie. Że to 60 m2 okien i wymaga czasu. Ale najważniejsza jest dobra, niepospieszna robota. I że nie ma się co martwić, bo okna będą. 
Po tych zapewnieniach czułem się uspokojony i zamawiałem tynkarzy wewnętrznych. Dla spokoju na drugą połowę września. Elektryk na pierwszą połowę. 

Postanowiłem mieć częsty kontakt z wykonawcą okien. Dzwoniłem 2, 3 razy w tygodniu. Mimo zapewnień telefonicznych pod koniec sierpnia okazało się, że okien ani drzwi nie ma. Zniecierpliwienie narastało, ale wykonawca uspokajał. Przecież jest pan moim siódmym klientem. Nie zawiodę. Wstydziłbym się. Przed panem, przed polecającymi. Okna się robią, zamawiam szyby. Jeszcze trochę. 

W następnym tygodniu zacząłem naciskać wspominając o elektryce i tynkach. W odpowiedzi uzyskałem: proszę się nie martwić. Wszystko będzie dobrze. 
Tydzień później przeszliśmy do dywagacji nt. technologii tynków wewnętrznych. Pan Delkiewicz opowiadał, że miał przypadki (również w Niemczech), gdzie tynki gipsowe kładło się przed wstawieniem okien i że na pewno można tak zrobić. Jednak ekipy tynkarskie były przeciwnego zdania. 

Pan Delkiewicz uspokajał, że teraz już robi moje zlecenie i rzuca na nie wszystkie moce produkcyjne. 

W połowie września, gdy elektryka była gotowa, naciskałem, żeby okna były jak najszybciej. Będą za tydzień, dwa. Na pewno. Dobrze, w takim razie muszą być w ostatnim tygodniu września. Tak uzgodniliśmy. Znowu zostałem uspokojony wypowiedziami o tym, że dobre wykonanie okien wymaga czasu, że będą dobrze zrobione, że jest ich dużo, ale że pracują nad zamówieniem i okna są składane. Wkrótce zostanie tylko malowanie. Pan Delkiewicz tak się zarzekał podczas spotkania, że mnie uspokoił i umawiałem się już z tynkarzami na pierwszy tydzień października. 

Problem pojawił się w połowie września. Syn zachorował, miał problemy z plecami. Było ciężko, ale termin końca września miał być dotrzymany. Pan Delkiewicz pracował całymi dniami. Tak mówił. 

W trzecim tygodniu września syn nadal był chory. Bez poprawy. Ale pan Delkiewicz twierdził, że dwoi się i troi. 

W czwartym tygodniu września, w poniedziałek (montaż obiecywany w sobotę) postanowiłem zobaczyć okna. Uzyskałem adres w Starej Kiszewie. Zadzwoniłem, że jadę. Na pytanie gdzie pan jest, panie Delkiewicz, uzyskałem odpowiedź, że w Starej Kiszewie, robię okna. Dobrze, to jadę je zobaczyć. Niech pan nie jedzie, bo mnie tu nie ma... Przecież mówił pan, że robi okna. Tak robię okna, ale właśnie wyjeżdżam po okucia. Przyjedzie pan jutro. 

We wtorek pan Delkiewicz zapadł się pod ziemię. I w środę i czwartek też. Nie odbierał żadnych telefonów, mojego, innych, zastrzeżonych. W domu żona Delkiewicza mówiła, że go wiecznie nie ma. Ani o 7 rano, ani o 14, ani o 23:00. Cały czas w pracy. Syn był chory. Nie wiedział, co z oknami. 

W piątek, ni z tego ni z owego, około 20:00 zadzwonił do mnie Delkiewicz. Proszę pana, powiedział matowym głosem. Okna będą za miesiąc. 

Zdębiałem. Myślałem, że pomylił klientów. Montaż miał być następnego dnia, o 8 rano. A w poniedziałek byli umówieni tynkarze... 

W sobotę mieliśmy bardzo poważne spotkanie z Delkiewiczem. Dopiero w ponad godzinnej rozmowie przyznał, że okien w ogóle jeszcze nie tknął. Nie zaczął nawet robić. Nie miał żadnego wytłumaczenia. Najmniejszego. Nie potrafił wyjaśnić, dlaczego tak postąpił. Mówił tak, jakby wypowiadane słowa nic nie znaczyły. Przyznał, że nas oszukiwał i okłamywał. Mogę co najwyżej przeprosić, powiedział. 

W niedzielę odbyło się spotkanie Delkiewicza z polecającym nas jego poprzednim klientem. Konkluzja była taka, że również i w jego opinii słowa Delkiewicza nic nie znaczyły. I nie można mu wierzyć bo nie wie, co mówi. 

Każdy z nas był w głębokim szoku i złości. Tak się dać nabrać, tak dać się oszukać... 

Nieprawdopodobne. Dopiero dziś, po ponad 8 miesiącach mogłem to opisać. Oczywiście, w wielkim skrócie.

----------


## Babokap

Witam, przejrzałam ten wątek z wielkim zdziwieniem stwierdzam że brak na niej Pana Naczka z Bolszewa. Rok temu maiłam (nie)przyjemność mieć kontakt z tym Panem na swojej budowie - popełnił był dach. Żeby się nie rozpisywać - polecam go osobom szukającym mocnych wrażeń i wysokich kosztów. Powinien być szklarzem -  to co mu najlepiej wychodzi to wciskanie kitu.

P.S. Koleżance w ramach fachowości wywalił w krzaki całą partię blachodachówki i był zdziwiony że nie chce porysowanej blachy na dachu.

Więcej partaczy na szczęście nie trafiłam. Życzę powodzenia wszystkim budującym.

----------


## KJ-UB

Muszę potwierdzić informację o panu Naczku, do powiedzenie ma bardzo wiele, do roboty 2 krótkie łapki ... a pracownicy nie pamiętają kiedy ostatni raz był na dachu. 
Z poziomu gruntu najlepiej mu wychodzi wciskanie kitu. Generalnie jak ktoś już weźmie tego "fachowca" to niech patrzy mu na ręce i nie płaci dopóki wszystko nie jest OK. Po zapłacie facet ma klienta w du.ie - "... rynek to on ma ustabilizowany i na opinii mu nie zależy ..."   :Evil:   (sam to usłyszałem).  

W szczególności należy sprawdzać wszelkie obróbki zrobione przez niego (primo - komin) - ciekną jak sita (oczywiście winny  najczęściej jest komin   :cool:  ). W taśmie porobione miałem dziury a facet kazał mi impregnować komin żeby mu udowodnić że to on spartaczył.  :Evil:  

Jak nie ma musu -  to wziąć innego - SZKODA NERWÓW !

... a ceni się ...

----------


## AMC29

> Jako pierwszy przypomnę moje perypetie z firmą:
> *GDYŃSKA FABRYKA OKIEN - BOSHOR*
> w której zamówiłem okna i niestety dostałem całkiem inne. 
> Miały być szyby P4, okucia 4 st. antywłamaniowe na skrzydło i szyba U=1,1. 
> Otrzymałem szyby P2 (choć naklejki na szybach mówiły o P4 - żaden problem je wydrukować), okucia 2 lub 3 st. antywłamaniowe na skrzydło i szyba U=1,3. Nie chcę się bardziej rozpisywać ale zainteresowani mogą poczytać poniżej:
> Moje problemy z oknami
> które do dnia dzisiejszego jeszcze nie są wyjaśnione (naprawione do konca).
> 
> Podsumowujac  nie polecam.


Słowo dla tej firmy nie znaczy NIC!!! Nie polecam. Szkoda czasu i nerwów na pisanie o tej firmie.

----------


## twist77

przestrzegam przed panem *Jackiem Przybyszem* prowadzacym uslugi ogolnobudowlane pod firma *JACBUD COMPLEX*.
budowlaniec z polecenia - szczycacy sie wynikami i wspaniala ekipa(to bedzie wazne)! dla czystego sumienia 

odwiedzilismy dwa place budowy, gdzie wspomniany pan wykonywal prace.
mielismy z tym panem podpisana umowe na kompleksowa budowe domu do stanu surowego zamknietego z czescia prac 

wykonczeniowych. spisalismy formalna umowe - ktorej chyba nie potraktowal powaznie, bo nastepstwa jego pracy w 

swietle tej umowy beda dla niego bolesne

budowe pod roznymi wymowkami(nawet moja fantazja by tego nie stworzyla) rozpoczal z dwu tygodniowym opoznieniem
-ekipa - dwoch panow (dom o powierzchni okolo 180m2), z czego jeden trzymal chyba kielnie pierwszy raz. 
-budowa posuwala sie w tempe slimaczym z codzienna obietnica nowej i preznej ekipy
-wydudnil pieniadze od zony pod pretekstem kupna desek i stali - okazalo ze byly mu niezbedne dla US
-kontakt telefoniczny utrudniony - bardzo obiektywnie rachujac na sto telefonow odebrany jeden (pozniej sie dopiero 

dowiedzialem, ze gosciu kryje sie przed wierzycielami, ktorych chyba ma sporo)
-do ostatniego dnia oszukiwal mnie co do terminow, prawidlowosci wykonan
-szacunki pod zamowienia - jesli ktos w obliczeniach myli sie o 30% - prosze sobie wyobrazic na przyklad zamowienia 

tarcicy, pustakow?
w dniu pierwszego odbioru znika z budowy - odzywa sie po tygodniu stwierdzajac, ze dalej nie zdola pociagnac

i finalnie - przywlaszczyl sobie moje materialy budowlane, pieniadze, dokumentacje domu, kluczyk od skrzynki 

elektrycznej. po kryjomu zwinal swoj sprzet z budowy, a mnie pozostawil z narazeniem na straty (przykladowo worki z 

cementem niezabezpieczone, porozrzucane...). pikaneterii dodaly pomiary budynku - okolo 30% tego co zrobil trzeba 

bylo zburzyc (odhylki 10cm), prawie zadna sciana nie jest w pionie, a dom jest przekoszony i dluzszy o 5cm (tylko 

sie cieszyc)
sumujac ma pecha facet - bo umowa zostala zerwana z jego winy (za co grozi mu ogromna kara), a wziete przez niego 

pieniadze (na cele zakupienia materialow - ktorych nie zobaczylem) potwierdzil wlasnorecznym podpisem. mimo to jest 

dobrej mysli i chce zlozyc doniesienie na mnie do prokuratury

----------


## roszki

> Witam, śledzę te forum od dłuższego czasu, czytałem porady i przestrogi, niestety ale i mnie sięgnęła przykra niespodzianka z nierzetelnym wykonawcą. ostrzegam przed firmą WINPLAST z Malborka. zamówiłem u nich okna, owszem po długim oczekiwaniu dostarczono, lecz z uszkodzeniami, nie takimi uszczelkami, i nie kompletne, prośby, listy nic nie pomagają, nie poprawiają usterek, wzięli kasę i cisza, ni widu ni słychu. Ostrzegam, to bardzo nie rzetelny wykonawca, kłamczuch, można nawet  powiedzieć że oszust. pozdrawiam i nie życzę nikomu interesów z tą firmą. Pozdrawiam



*muniek45*, a czy znasz jakąś opinię o firmie FOREST z Malborka-producenta okien ALUPLAST? Chcieliśmy zamówić u nich okna...
Z góry dzięki za odp.

----------


## MariusW

Post chwilowo zawieszony.[/b]

----------


## andrzej74

> UWAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Skusiła nas cena o około 10 tys. niższa niż w innej sprawdzonej firmie i przede wszystkim termin niemal natychmiastowy.
> Wpłaciliśmy 40% wartości umowy w chwili jej podpisania i się zaczęło.


To są skutki tego typu "oszczędności" wielokrotnie opisywane na tym Forum. Niestety również sami sobie jesteście winni. Na etapie budowy swojego domu nigdy nie zapłaciłem 40% zaliczki, max 10% ale i to przy niewielkich kwotach, ale i tu zawsze pisemna umowa, a jeżeli firma miała wzór umowy, to po naniesieniu zasugerowanych zmian.

----------


## coci

> Napisał Daniel.Gd
> 
> UWAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Skusiła nas cena o około 10 tys. niższa niż w innej sprawdzonej firmie i przede wszystkim termin niemal natychmiastowy.
> Wpłaciliśmy 40% wartości umowy w chwili jej podpisania i się zaczęło.
> 
> 
> To są skutki tego typu "oszczędności" wielokrotnie opisywane na tym Forum. Niestety również sami sobie jesteście winni. Na etapie budowy swojego domu nigdy nie zapłaciłem 40% zaliczki, max 10% ale i to przy niewielkich kwotach, ale i tu zawsze pisemna umowa, a jeżeli firma miała wzór umowy, to po naniesieniu zasugerowanych zmian.


Bzdura!
To są skutki błędnego prawa(nieegzekwowania prawa,marazmu sądów),a przede wszystkim nieuczciwości,chęci orżnięcia klienta,nabicia sobie kasy.Oczywiście,dużo niższa cena powinna wzbudzić niepokój klienta,ale nie popadajmy w paranoję...Inwestor ma sprawdzać wykonawcę w wywiadowniach gosppdarczych,tudzież zatrudniać prywatnego detektywa przy zawieraniu każdej kolejnej umowy?
Umowa pisemna?Owszem,ale jeśli żle trafisz to i ta niewiele ci pomoże.Ba,nawet narazisz się na jeszcze większe koszty(proces).

----------


## andrzej74

> Napisał andrzej74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Daniel.Gd
> 
> ...


Rozumiem, że wszystko wiesz najlepiej, ale pozwól że zostanę przy swoim zdaniu. Bzdura- to twój jedyny argument . Sorry, ale jaiś czas temu, tak ok. 6 m-cy, zakończyłem swoją budowę, przez to wszysto przechodziłem i jakoś " nikt mnie nie orżnął, nie nabił sobie na mnie kasy, nie sprawdzałem firm w wywiadowniach gospodarczych i nie zatrudniałem dedektywa". Wystraczy trochę zdrowego rozsądku i ograniczone zaufanie do wykonawców, korzystanie z rad osób, które coś w budowlance potrafią powiedzieć, doradzić. Jeżeli masz coś konstruktywnego do powiedzenia to chętnie poczytam.

----------


## hub75

> Napisał Daniel.Gd
> 
> UWAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Skusiła nas cena o około 10 tys. niższa niż w innej sprawdzonej firmie i przede wszystkim termin niemal natychmiastowy.
> Wpłaciliśmy 40% wartości umowy w chwili jej podpisania i się zaczęło.
> 
> 
>  Na etapie budowy swojego domu nigdy nie zapłaciłem 40% zaliczki, max 10% ale i to przy niewielkich kwotach


Tak przez ciekawość, jaką dałeś zaliczkę przy zakupie okien, bramy garażowej?

----------


## andrzej74

> Napisał andrzej74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Daniel.Gd
> 
> ...


Poszło na priv.
Ps. Bardzo ładne schody.

----------


## coci

> Wystraczy trochę zdrowego rozsądku i ograniczone zaufanie do wykonawców,


....ta
ograniczone zaufanie do wykonawcow to moja specjalnosc-zapewniam



> korzystanie z rad osób, które coś w budowlance potrafią powiedzieć, doradzić.


...a ty pewnie wiesz kto "potrafi cos w budowlance powiedziec",nigdy nie zawiodl cie twoj instynkt?
Moze rzeczywiscie sie czepiam,ale akurat "tylko u mnie"(tak twierdza wykonawcy):
-sciany nie wyszly prosto
-chudziak krzywo sie wylal
-strop jakis nie taki jak trzeba
-projekty niekompletne
-kominy(z klinkieru)brudne
-okna porysowane
-kafelki odpryskiwaly
-i wiele,wiele innych
Wszyscy byli z polecenia.Widocznie innym nie przeszkadzaly wady/bledy/niedorobki ktore mialy miejsce u mnie.
Naprawde kazdego sprawdzalem-widocznie mam pecha,a  ...Ciebie nie myli twoj niezawodny instynkt i doswiadczenie.

----------


## andrzej74

> Wystraczy trochę zdrowego rozsądku i ograniczone zaufanie do wykonawców,
> 			
> 		
> 
> ....ta
> ograniczone zaufanie do wykonawcow to moja specjalnosc-zapewniam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nie miałem na początku budowy doświadczenia, nie mam niezawodnego instynktu. To tyle, daruj sobie swe uszczypliwości, miałeś złe dośwadczenia - przykro mi z tego powodu i rozumiem złość. Dalsza dysusja nie ma sensu, chyba że za jakiś czas ja opadną emocje.

----------


## Marllin

Witam.

Czy ktoś korzystał z usług murarza p.Jarosław Pranczyk z Wejherowa i opinię o Nim wydać.

pozdrawiam[/code]

----------


## bart087

Natknąłęm się na ciekawy artykuł, polecam. Zwłaszcza komentarze

http://miasta.gazeta.pl/trojmiasto/1,35610,5237421.html 

Temat dla prokuratury

----------


## Karolinka 29

KU PRZESTRODZE WSZYSTKICH MAJĄCYCH OCHOTĘ SKORZYSTAĆ Z TEJ FIRMY: ZAMÓWILIŚMY U NICH DRZWI ZEWNĘTRZNE Z NAŚWIETLAMI, KOSZT PONAD 8 TYS. WITRAŻ DO NASZYCH SZYB ZGODNIE Z MOŻLIWYMI WARUNKAMI ZAMÓWIONY ZOSTAŁ PRZEZ NAS W INNEJ FIRMIE, ODEBRANY PRZEZ NAS BYŁ NIEUSZKODZONY. WITRAŻ ZOSTAŁ DOSTARCZONY FIRMIE DO DRZWI.

PRZED MONTAŻEM GDY PEWNEGO RAZU ZADZWONILIŚMY ZAPYTAĆ SIĘ KIEDY MOŻEMY SIĘ SPODZIEWAĆ MONTAŻU PRZEZ PRZYPADEK DOWIEDZIELIŚMY SIĘ ŻE NIBY SĄ JAKIEŚ RYSY NA SZKLE, ALE JAK ONI ZESPOLĄ WITRAŻ Z SZYBĄ ANTYWŁAMANIOWĄ TO NIC NIE BĘDZIE WIDAĆ! POMIJAJĄC FAKT, ŻE BARDZO DŁUGO CZEKALIŚMY NA MONTAŻ GDY EKIPA ZAMONTOWAŁA DRZWI OKAZAŁO SIĘ ŻE WITRAŻ JEST ZARYSOWANY W TRZECH MIEJSCACH CENTRALNIE NA SZYBIE ŚRODKOWEJ. FIRMA MALWINA I ADAM - A DOKŁADNIE ADAM SWORCZUK CHCIAŁ SIĘ WYPRZEĆ, ŻE ONI DOSTALI WITRAŻ JUŻ USZKODOZNY. JEŚLI TAK BYŁO TO DLAECZEGO NIE DOSTALIŚMY INFORMACJI OD RAZU - OCZYWIŚCIE KŁAMSTWO!!! NIKT NIE PRZYJECHAL NA BUDOWE NAWET SPRAWDZIĆ GDZIE SA RYSY CZY NA NASZYM WITRAŻU CZY MOŻE NA ICH SZYBIE ANTYWŁAMANIOWEJ. 

PRÓBOWALI RÓŻNYCH TRIKÓW ŻEBY WYBRNĄĆ Z PROBLEMU, OSTATECZNIE ZAMÓWILI DLA NAS NOWY WITRAŻ - TAKI SAM OCZYWIŚCIE, ALE POWTARZAM NIE SPRAWDZAJĄC GDZIE SĄ RYSY! JAKI Z TEGO WNIOSEK? ŻE DOKŁADNIE WIEDZIELI ŻE RYSY SĄ NA WITRAŻU TYLKO MYŚLELI ŻE WCISNĄ NAM CIEMNOTĘ, A MY TEGO NIE ZAUWAŻYMY. 

TERAZ TAK 28 MAJA BYŁ MONTAŻ I OD RAZU REKLAMACJA, DZIŚ MAMY 17 LIPCA A MY WCIĄŻ NIE MAMY NOWEGO WITRAŻA. DLATEGO MIN. ŻE ICH PODEJŚCIE W SPRAWIE ZAMÓWIENIA NOWEGO WITRAŻA BYŁO CELOWO PRZEDŁUŻANE, NAJPIERW PRÓBOWALI ZDOBYĆ ZŁOTY ŚRODEK NA ZLIKWIDOWANIE RYS - PARANOJA! POTEM NAIWNIE SIĘ TŁUMACZYLI, ŻE MYŚLELI ŻE USTNIE ZLECĄ WYKONANIE WITRAŻA (CHOĆ LOGICZNIE ŻE NA WSZYSTKO PODPIUSJE SIĘ UMOWY!) PRZYJECHALI DO FIRMY PRODUKUJĄCEJ WITRAŻ RZUCILI SZABLON I TO WSZYSTKO, NIE WSPOMNE O KILKU NIEZBYT PRZYJEMNYCH ROZMOWACH TELEFONICZNYCH. NIE INTERESOWALI SIĘ CZY WITRAŻ SIĘ PRODUKUJE, JA SAMA MUSIAŁAM MONITOWAĆ CAŁĄ SPRAWĘ. 

TERAZ RÓWNIEŻ WYCHODZĄ KWIATKI P.T. FAKTURA NA DRZWIACH, ONI TWIERDZA ŻE TO NIE JEST OKLEINA TYLKO ZGODNIE Z UMOWĄ MALOWANIE - ALE GOŁYM OKIEM WIDAĆ ŻE COŚ TAM "UROSŁO" JAKIEŚ BĄBLE I NIE WYGLĄDA TO DOBRZE. DODAM JESZCZE ŻE CAŁE WYKONANIE DRZWI ZA 8 TYS. JEST PO PROSTU KIEPSKIE, DZIURY PRZYGOTOWANE DO ZAMKA SĄ WYKUTE CHYBA RĘCZNIE A W MIEJSCU NA ZAMEK POD KLAMKĄ OD WEWNĄTRZ NIEPOMALOWANE!!! A I DZIURKI NAOKOŁO SZYB BOCZNYCH JAKBY JAKAŚ MOŻE MASZYNA PODTRZYMYWAŁA JE GDY WKŁADANA BYŁA SZYBA.

PODSUMOWUJĄC: JEDNA WIELKA PORAŻKA! KIEPSKA JAKOŚĆ I PODEJŚCIE DO KLIENTA TOTALNIE OLEWACKIE - DLA MNIE TO SZOK JAK TAK MOŻNA, POWINNI SIĘ WSTYDZIĆ I NAPRAWDE KAŻDEMU NA ŻYCZENIE POKAŻE DRZWI NA ŻYWO CZY NA FOTKACH. BARDZO NIEPROFESJONALNA FIRMA KTÓREJ KOMPLETNIE NIE ZALEŻY NA SZYBKIM ROZSTRZYGNIĘCIU POWSTAŁEGO Z ICH WINY PROBLEMU. ADAM SWORCZUK TO TOALNIE NIEODPOWIEDZIALNY CZŁOWIEK. NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## kordzik

Do czarnej listy dodaję firmę Woodcote z Gdyni ul. Janka Wisniewskiego 20.
Dałem im (konkretnie panu M. Stolarskiemu) do wyceny dach do pokrycia. Przez ponad 2 tygodnie nie zrobiono mi tej wyceny z powodu, uwaga ... braku cen na dachówki, które to powinien im dostarczyć przedstawiciel handlowy, ale ... jest na urlopie!
Dostałem informację, że będzie jeszcze miesiąc na urlopie i do tego czasu nie otrzymam oferty.
Dla mnie to kabaret lub dbałość o klienta w stylu minionej epoki.
Jeśli inni tak w tej firmie podchodzą do klientów to proponuję nie tracić czasu na kontakty z firmą Woodcote w Gdyni.

----------


## kazia25

*Nie polecam* firmy *Admur* która wykonuje tynki gipsowe(jak się później dowiedziałam tylko gipsowe), usługe zamówiłam u *Jacka Toporka Pol-Bud ze Zbychowa*, którego radzę omijać szerokim łukiem. Facet jest tchórzem, dzieciakiem który nie odbiera telefonów.

Zacytuje siebie z innego tematu, wcześniej na czarnej liście ich nie umieściłam, ale należy im się !!!
Tutaj również, w tym temacie panowie tynkarze mają szukać o sobie negatywnej opinii. Ciekawe czy będą chcieli "porozmawiać"  :Roll:  




> Tutaj widać kable, z tego co wiem to kable powinny być pokryte przynajmniej 5mm warstwa tynku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]




> [b]... chodziłam, smęciłam to w końcu wszystko poprawili. Oprócz tych fuszerek co przedstawiłam na fotkach, później zauważyłam ich jeszcze więcej.
> Zatynkowany kabel do oświetlenia stolika nocnego w sypialni, w kibelku nie miałam kąta w ścianie przy zetknięciu z sufitem - zrobili na okrągło, a co tam niech sie później kafelkarz martwi , powinien być kąt rozwarty , 
> 
> 
>  nie było kątów na schodkach, tutaj widać, najbardziej na drugim schodku:
> 
> 
> krzywe listwy, pet w ścianie zatynkowany. W każdym razie dno   
> W piwnicy i garażu nadal nie mam tynków. Powiedziałam, że już nie chce by oni robili, ale znaleźć teraz tynkarzy cem-wap graniczy z cudem. Więc jestem skazana na nich  Najbliższy termin u innych to dopiero lipiec.
> Zapłaciłam im za to co zrobili jednak 3000 zł. mniej jak zrobią piwnice i elektryk sprawdzi kable(nie ufam im i boje się ze mi gdzieś kable przecięli) to im zapłace resztę.


Po kilku miesiącach tynki cementowe w łazienkach zaczeły odpadać. Panowie pomylili się, bo w łazienkach mówiłam że mają być cementowe a oni położyli gipsowe.(niby jeden drugiemu nie przekazał) Musieli to ściągać. Sciągnęli? Tak, ale chyba tylko tam gdzie im się chciało. W niektórych miejscach ściągniety do pustaka, ale w większości zostawiona warstwa gipsowego a na to położona cementowa!!! Przed położeniem cementowych nie przygotowali podłoża odpowiednio. Co po paru miesiącach zaczęło wychodzić tzn odpadać. Jak można na gipsowy bezpośrednio położyć cementowy   :ohmy:  

Kolejny mój cytat z innego tematu:




> W sobote nasi "fachofcy" nałożyli nowe tynki   w zasadzie to nie wiem czy jest powód do zadowolenia    za 3 miechy znowu mogą spadać    z nimi to nic nie wiadomo!!!
> 
> Podałam im adres pod którym mają szukać negatywnej opinii  o sobie, zobaczymy czy tu zawitają i dojdzie do konfrontacji na forum   
> 
> Najbardziej podobało mi się zdanie któregoś z nich "bo my nie jesteśmy od tynków cementowych tylko gipsowych"   hmmm to po jakiego się za to zabierali !!! Gdyby jeszcze te gipsowe były dobrze położone   masakra


Jedyną rzeczą pozytywną jaką mogę o nich powiedzieć to fakt, że przyszli i poprawili to co spieprzyli.

Dodałam 12.08.2008

Dziś umowiłam się z Toporkiem na rozmowę, tym razem garaż i piwnica - tynki cementowe.
Kafelkarze za głowę sie chwytają, co tam jest narobione!!! Chcą za prostowanie oczywiście więcej kasy. Więcej za robocizne, na materiał. A z jakiej racji ja mam za to płacić!!!Tragedia. Ściany nie mają w ogóle poziomów, pionów. Są szpary wielkości nawet do 2 cm, tzn  łódeczka jest na ścianach. 

No ciekawe jaki finał będzie    :Roll:  
Jedną ekipę od gipsowych przysłał mi piekarzy, a drugą od cementowych jeszcze gorszych kucharzy! No kurcze czy juz naprawdę nie ma fachowców?

----------


## sailor_ro

Hey

No to i ja coś napiszę w tym wątku,chciałem zakupić bramę uchylną.
Zadzwoniłem najpierw do firmy Bramex,przez telefon było miło,fajnie itd. człowiek z którym rozmawiałem wział moje namiary i powiedział ze przekaze szefowi,a ten sie ze mna skontaktuje.No i sie nie skontaktował,czekam prawie tydzień.
Firma nastepna KD Centrum Okienne Wejherowo Bożena Dosz,byłem u nich w piatek,rozmawiałem co i jak,powiedzieli ze jak sie zdecyduje to podesla kogos na pomiar,dzwonie w poniedziałem,aby kogoś zamówić,to słysze,do uchylnych,to my nie jezdzimy raczej,to klienci sami podaja wymiary,a my dobieramy brame itd. Jednakze powiedziano,mi byc moze jutro bedziemy w tych okolicach,to podjedziemy do Pana,ale jeszcze zadzwonie,no i co ,nikt nie zadzwonił oczywiście.
Ostatnia firma to Hajwam z Redy,dzwonie rano rozmawiam z pewna miłą Panią,po czym mowie ze przyjade do nich do biura około 15tej.
Jestem w firmie 15.20,generalnie pusto jakoś,jeden gościu nawijał przez telefon,ktoś tam szedł do domu(pracuja do 16tej),ktoś tam coś robił przy swoim biurku,a my z żona stoimy.Stoimy 5 minut,typek gada przez telefon,widzi nas,chodzi,kreci sie,stoimy nastepne 5 minut,juz troszke na cisnieniu,ale jeszcze w miare,nastepne 5 minut i w tył zwrot,szkoda tylko ze drzwiami nie trzasnałem.

No dobra to wylałem swoje żale,ale jesli ktos nie chce sprzedac bramy uchylnej,bo to za mały zysk czy cos w tym stylu,to niech to wycofa ze swojej oferty.

----------


## agnieszkawx

Ostrzegam was wszyscy zmagający się z budową domów i remontem mieszkań przed GRZEGORZEM LIDAKIEM- STOLARZ ma firmę w Orlu pod Wejherowem i MARKIEM ŚWIECĄ - KAFELKARZ I MALARZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Złodzieje i partacze, oszuści. Lidak zwodził nas przez osiem miesięcy, schody udało nam się z niego wycisnać, kuchnię zaczął i nie skończył- kłamie,ciągle coś mu dolega a to go okradli, a to chory, a to nalot kosmitów itd. Świeca to samo zwodził nas trzy miesiące, ze zrobi, już wchodzi, już robi i ciągle jakieś wymówki- MASAKRA!!!!!!! Odradzam i ostrzegam!!!!

----------


## ranarch

Musze dodac do listy Pana Stanislawa Kwidzynskiego posiadajacego Zaklad Stolarski w Kiełpinie. 
Współpraca z wyżej wymienionym stolarzem z początku układała się całkiem dobrze. Miał do wykonania schody w dwóch terminach. Najpierw część główną a potem miał zrobić balustrade. Pierwszą część wykonał dobrze chociaż poprzez niezrozumienie dodał na własną rękę pare ozdóbek. Na to przymknąłem oko. Niestety kolejny etap to zupełna klapa. Termin minął 15 czerwca a do tej pory nawet nie ruszył palcem, dodatkowo miał poprawić jedną deske wspornikową która pękła. Nie odbiera telefonów: ani komórki ani domowego. Gdy zadzwoniłem z innego telefonu niż zwykle szybko odłożył słuchawke. Najwyraźniej unika dokończenia pracy. Mój błąd, że załpłaciłem za pierwszą część. 
Z pewnością nabrał zbyt dużo robót i teraz nie może się wyrobić z terminem lekceważąc i unikając mniejszych klientów chociaż przedtem obiecywał, że prace dokończy, ba nawet proponował zrobienie dodatkowych rzeczy w juz ustalonej cenie. 
Jednak w tym biznesie trzeba być równym. Ten stolarz na pewno się o tym przekona gdy nadejdą nieco chudsze lata.

----------


## Basia Z.

> Niestety ale muszę wpisać na Czarna Listę Pana Michała Gołucha z firmy Klimacik.pl (to dawniej), rekuperatory.pomorze.pl/rekuperatory-warmia.pl (obecnie). Napiszę krótko: oszust, naciągacz i kłamca. Przestrzegam przed nim. Na szczęscie z tego co wiem, to komornik już go dopadł (wiele pozwów sądowych) i niedługo mam nadzieje, że nie będzie miał możliwości okłamywania ludzi.



Przyłączam się do tej opinii!!!

----------


## kazia25

Dodaję na czarna listę *raz jeszcze* firmę *Eurookna Sp. z o.o. z Gdyni*.
Tym razem nie chcą uwzględnić mi reklamacji. 
Skrzydlo okna tarasowego w momencie gdy było otwarte wypadło mi wraz z zawiasem w skutek czego popękała cała szyba. Dnia 25.07.2008 złożyłam pisemną reklamację, odpowiedz pisemną uzyskałam dnia 25.08.2008  - odmowną. Nie przepraszam, dobroduszni "kierując się wolą polubownego rozwiązania problemu" zgodzili się na montaz i wtawienie szyby, jednak jej koszt ja musze pokryć. Który początkowo wynosił z montażem 1000 zł, teraz 455zł. bez montażu. Zaznaczę jednak, że według prawa firma ma czas na odpowiedz do reklamacji 14 dni, powyżej tego terminu gdy nie ma odzewu reklamację uznaje sie. Więc lekceważąc mnie zgodzili się tym samym ją przyjąć. 
Dodam, że firma ta zgodnie z Rozporządzeniem Ministra Spraw Wewnętrzych i Administracji w sprawie systemów oceny zgodności, wzoru deklaracji zgodności oraz sposobu znakowania wyrobów budowlanych dopuszczonych do obrotu...... itd itd ...są zobowiązani do faktury dołączyć deklarację zgodności na profile i okucia. Do faktury z dnia 15.11.2007. Czego nie uczynili. Ponadto dnia 26.08.2008 złożyłam pismo by mi ją wydali, pracownik Tadeusz Dz. stwierdził, że nie może ponieważ ich technika już nie ma. Jednak miałam następnego dnia przyjść po odbiór (na piśmie mi dał taką informację "odbiór w dniu 27.08.2008 i podpis z pieczątką firmy). Wiec następnego dnia (wczoraj) zjawiłam się w firmie Eurookna. I co? deklaracji nie ma oczywiście, bo tym razem "technik jest zalatany i w firmie był tylko 2 godz" więc żądałam o  pisemne złożenie mi odmowy wydania deklaracji. Nie chciał mi napisać cytuje "bo nie"
Zawołałam męża, żeby był świadkiem odmowy, jednak mąż to w zasadzie nie świadek, więc zadzwoniłam po znajomą (policjantke z resztą , jako pracownik, urzędnik  państwowy bardzo wiarygodny świadek) Sytuacja powtórzyła się przy niej również odmówili wydania jak i złożenia pisemnej odmowy. 

Firma Eurookna to spółka z ograniczoną odpowiedzialnością  i każde pismo powinno spełniać wymogi spółki handlowej, na piśmie muszą być dane takie jak numer KRS, nip, kapitał zakładowy, nazwa. Prawda?
Moja odmowa reklamacji wygląda tak jakby Pan Tadeusz pisał jako osoba prywatna. Sąd Gospodarczy mógłby im się dorwac do d...y.
Co dalej - nie wydanie deklaracji zgodności na okucia i profile może pociągnąć  za nimi konsekwencje w razie skargi do Inspekcji Nadzoru Budowlanego.

Dziś rozmawiałam z ich  prezes zarządu, w poniedziałek ma się ze mną umówić na spotkanie  i podobno wydać przychylną odpowiedz. 
Dodam też, iż Pani Barbara stwierdziła, że deklaracja jest wypisana tylko gdzieś sie zagubiła.... gó...no prawda!!! Miałam świadków którzy słyszeli, że mi jej nie chca wydać, bo jej nie ma, że muszą ją wypisać. 

Także radzę omijać szerokim łukiem firmę *EUROOKNA*. 

Jeśli ktoś będzie chciał mogę mu na prv poprzesyłać korespondencję z tą firmą.
Z mojej strony dopełniłam warunków umowy, właściwie  użytkowałam to okno tarasowe! Do tego bardzo rzadko używane.

Dodam też, że rozmawiałam z rzeczoznawcą który poinformował mnie, że okno nie ma prawa wypaść z zawiasem!!!  nawet w razie dużych, silnych wiatrów, przeciągów!!! a u mnie nawet  ich nie było   :Evil: 

Chiałam z nimi sprawę załatwić łagodnie, ale jeśli w poniedziałek ich "przychylne" rozpatrzenie sprawy nie będzie mnie satysfakcjonowało, podejmę kroki, które mogą troszkę im narobić problemów. 
Mowią mi że nie daję dojść do głosu, że krzyczę. Czasu na swoj głos mieli już sporo...Teraz ja mówię!
Do sądu chce iść w ostateczności, wiadomo nikt na to czasu nie ma. Ale jeśli będzie trzeba to pójdę. Świadków, pisma, rzeczoznawcę, prawo, oraz prawnika mam po swojej stronie.

Poprawcie mnie  proszę jeśli, źle coś rozumuję i gdzieś popełniam błąd. 

Usłyszałam od nich "Pani nam grozi?" nie, ....obiecuję   :Evil: 


*Dodano 29.08.2008*

Wczoraj po raz kolejny, z kolejnym świadkiem byłam po odbiór deklaracji zgodności. Nadal nie wydali. 
Usłyszałam  "no ale przecież Pani umówiła się na poniedziałek z prezes"
Umówiłam się, ale to nie zwalnia ich od wydania deklaracji!!!! Oni nie wiedzą co to jest!!!!    :ohmy:   Znajomy(świadek) ich uświadamiał heheh

*Dodano 03.09.2008*

Do spotkania nie doszło  :sad:  Pani Barbara chciała sprawę załatwic przez telefon. 
TZn. zgodziła sie na pokrycie kosztów szyby i montaż. Jednak musiałabym zrezygnować z części uchylnej, na co nie moge się zgodzić, ponieważ taką zamawiałam i taka jest mi ptrzebna. Są to drzwi tarasowe od strony ogrodu. 
A dlaczego musiałabym zrezygnować ? Ponieważ coś tam coś tam, że zmienili firmę współpracującą i teraz pracują na innych systemach czy jakoś tak. Generalnie chodzi o to, że moje "stare" okno nie pasuje do ich nowych podzespołów. Ale co mnie to obchodzi? Jeśli tak się nie da, to niech wszystko wymieniają, razem z ramą!!!
Nazajutrz miała dzwonić, po rozmowie z technikiem czy tak się z pewnością nie da. Nie zadzwoniła(zalatana była podobno) kazała swojej jakiejś tam pracownicy zadzwonić, która przekazała mi, że zadzwoni jutro - czyli dziś o 13:00 - CZEKAM...

A jeszcze jedno  - wydali mi w końcu deklarację zgodności!!! Wystawiona z data 31.12.2007 roku hmmm dziwne przeciez jej nie mieli   :Roll: 

*Dodano 12.09.2008* 

W międzyczasie zgodzili się wymienić całe okno, mieli przysłać odpowiednie pismo, potwierdzające rozmowę telefoniczną.
Okno miało być wstawione 08.09.2008 do dziś dnia cicho...

*Dodano 19.09.2008*
Między 12.09 a 16.09( nie pamietam dokładnie daty)  dzwonila do mnie prezes że szybę wstawią w piątek 19.09.2008
Także są teraz na budowie i wstawiają ją. Dodatkowo mają zamontować ogranicznik. Mam nadzieję, że kłopoty z firmą Eurookna na tym się zakończą   :Confused:  
Pozdrawiam i uważajcie na nich ...  :smile:  
ogranicznika nie wstawili, bo wtedy podobno drzwi już nie będą antywłamaniowe   :Roll:   niech im będzie, najważniejsze żeby mi już więcej nie wypadły   :Mad:

----------


## agnieszkawx

Niestety nastały takie czasy,że kucharze i piekarze biorą się za wykańczanie domów. Niejaki kucharz [*b]Krzystof Płochocki[/b*] z Kartuz wykańczał nam dom- bedziecie zadowoleni!!!! No i mu uwierzyliśmy- a teraz podnosi się nam podloga bo nie umiał połozyć paneli, nie dał dystansów. Telefonów nie odbiera, praca nie skonczona, kase wziąl i zniknąl. Obiecał,że zrobi i my naiwniaki mu znowu uwierzyliśmy i zapłaciliśmy bo jeczał,że na rachunki nie ma- o naiwni!!!! Ostrzegam przed nim- niesolidny partacz, zero odpowiedzialności za prace. Tak nam zainstalował baterię w łazience,że zalalo nam sufit na parterze. Masakra.

----------


## coci

...na szybkiego.Ostrzegam przed niby kafelkarzem Januszem Lange z Gniewina.Facet ma o kladzeniu plytek takie pojecie jak ja o zalogowych lotach na marsa.Kategorycznie przestrzegam.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## L.E.FemFem

Nie wiem jakie są Wasze odczucia po kontaktach z architektami ale dla mnie ci, z którymi się spotkałem to kompletni nieudacznicy. Szczególnie pani, u której zamówiliśmy projekt. Dlatego bardzo chciałbym Was ostrzec przed kontaktami z panią Ewą Bieleszą- Karolak. Niby projekt indywidualny ale w dużej części wykonany metodą copy/ paste- niektórych elementów pani zapomniała wykasować. Pani okazała się bardzo arogancka i nieterminowa. Zgubiła dokumenty i w starostwie dowiedzieliśmy się, że wjazd jest nieuzgodniony w ZUD. Nasze uwagi uwzględnała dopiero po wielokrotnych monitach i tak naprawdę traktowała nas jak jak komary w ciepłą letnią noc -tyle, że to wszystko za naszą kasę. Stropy, słupy i schody są podpisane "wykonać zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną"Teraz jesteśmy na etapie fundamentów i ciągle szukamy błędów i niedoróbek. Ostatnia akcja, że nie podała długości krokwi i twierdzi, że nie musiała bo nie jest to projekt wykonawczy. Czyli ma być "zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną"  
Wiem, że ciężko się czyta taki blok tekstu więc dla zapracowanych wersja skrócona: Jeśli nie chcecie, żeby Was krew zalewała unikajcie pani architekt Ewy Bieleszy-Karolak. Po prostu.

----------


## HEL_T

> Napisał kol
> 
> Usługi remontowo budowlane Dariusz Jaworowski z Rumi. Fuga fudze nie równa. W kuchni zbijałam kafeli ze ściany i druga ekipa robiła tą samoą robotę ( po poprawce Pana Jaworskiego). Salon nie łapie poziomu. Podejrzewam, że w życie nie miał w ręku ani on ani nikt z jego ekipy poziomicy. Jak zwróciłam uwagę na pochył, to dowiedziałam się że powinnam dać wylewkę samopoziomującą się, ale to jest wielki koszt, zanim ich wezwałam. Kanał. Partacze jakich mało. Co do ceny to finalna inna od ustalonej. Naprawdę nawet nie warto rozmowy zaczynać.
> 
> 
> nie mogę sobie darować ,ze nie zauważyłam tego wpisu wcześniej , niestety też trafiłam na tego partacza,mogę niestety potwierdzić wszystko co zostało tu napisane... *DARIUSZ JAWOROWSKI z Rumii to totalny partacz, naciągacz i oszust jakich mało!!!!!
> *omijać go szerokim łukiem,nie dać się zwieść pozorom,taki typek z cicha pęk
> w wolnej chwili napiszę więcej ku przestrodze



To ja też dołączam do tych opinii o Panu Dariuszu Jaworowskim z Rumi.
Ogólnie niesolidny, niedokładny i nieźle się wykręca. 
Nierówne fugi, odpryski na narożach kafelek, nierówny poziom kafelek (jedna obok drugiej z uskokiem), przesuniecia kafli na narożach zewnętrznych (szlifowanych - widac uskoki), przy ścianie niedokładne docięcie kafelki i zamaskowanie szczeliny fugą itd. Po zwróceniu uwagi część tych usterek została poprawiona, ale nie do końca. Większość podaję cenę metra uwzględniając prace dodatkowe, a tu bardzo atrakcyjna cena ale uwaga na dodoatki!!!!
Nie polecam i radzę omijać tego Pana z daleka.

----------


## zibi74

Witam.Odradzam architekta A.Szulc firma SAPROJ  w Kosakowie koło urzędu gminy.Straciłem u niego sporo czasu-bierze projekt(miał go nanieśc na mapę-)i potem odwleka.Jak pojechałem kilkakrotnie dowiedzieć się kiedy będzie gotowe nie miał nawet czasu na chwilę rozmowy -mówił że to nie piekarnia,nie mówi co od razu jest potrzebne do dokumentacji tylko najpierw mapa-2 tygodnie ,potem okazało się że nie ma  warunków tech. następne 2 tygodnie,itd.Czyli razem koło 2 miesięcy od pierwszej wizyty a nie zrobił nic.Zabrałem papiery i zrobiłem plan zagospodarowania gdzie indziej.Strata czasu i nerwów.Stanowczo takim architektom mówię NIE!!!

----------


## izi7

Wpisuję na czarną listę dwóch wykonawców:
1) Adam Cybulski (z Rumii/Redy?) - wykonywał u nas płot (podmurówka i siatka). Jakość wykonania beznadziejna, pracy nie skończył. Przy ostatniej (jak się okazało) wizycie stwierdził, że zginęło mu u nas jakieś narzędzie (zdaje się szlifierka) za 1200pln i stwierdził, że mam się zastanowić co z tym zrobić   :ohmy:  . W późniejszej rozmowie telefonicznej wyjaśniłam mu, że nie zamierzam pokrywać kosztu narzędzia, którego nie widziałam na oczy i które nie zostało oddane nigdy pod moją opiekę. Równie dobrze mógłby stwierdzić, że zginęły mu brylanty, które zostawił w moim garażu i żąda zwrotu 100tys. ... Po tej rozmowie Pan więcej się u nas nie pojawił, nie odbiera ode mnie telefonów. Pozostawił po sobie żenująco wykonaną podmurówkę, wymagającą tynkowania, bo ma dziurę na dziurze i gołe słupki bez założonej siatki. W ramach przestrogi dodam jeszcze, że pan Cybulski zajmuje się głównie układaniem kostki. Jego pracownik widząc kostkę u nas położoną stwierdził, że jest to porządna robota i oni tak porządnie nie robią - chyba nie trzeba komentarza. Podsumowując - pan Cybulski to typ cwaniczka i totalnego partacza, którego należy omijać szerokim łukiem.

2) kalelkarz Parobij - starszy Pan z synem, kładł u nas kafle na tarasie i kafelkował nam ponownie brodzik w jednej z łazienek (wcześniej spadek był za mały, a nasz poprzedni wykonawca wyjechał za granicę). Jakość wykonania bardzo słaba - kafle położone krzywo, fugi źle wypełnione, ilość kleju jaką zużył mnie szokowała (np. jak zobaczyłam cokół przyklejony do równej ściany 1cm warstwą kleju, to mnie krew zalewała). Dodatkowo facet niesamowicie wolny. Np. przyszedł do nas o 7 rano i miał się zająć zrobieniem brodzika (bo miałam urlop i była okazja, żeby go wpuścić do domu i przypilnować). Nie mam zielonego pojęcia, po co on przyszedł tak szybko do pracy, bo przez większą część dnia kręcił się naokoło domu, większość czasu przesiedział na rybach (niedaleko naszego domu jest staw), jeździł po jakieś żarcie itp. Koło 14 mocno zirytowana poszłam go szukać, bo nie po to miałam urlop, żeby on łaził po okolicy, łowił ryby i urządzał sobie pikniki w moim ogródku. Znalazłam go oczywiście nad stawem na rybach   :ohmy:  . Stwierdził, że już idzie robić ten brodzik. Doszedł po jakichś dwóch godzinach. Przez kolejną godzinę szykował się do pracy i jak w końcu położył 4 kafle, to okazało się, że nie wpadł na to, że kafle (tj. fugi) z brodzika powinny się zgrywać z kaflami z podłogi naokoło brodzika (dodam, że to te same kafle, żeby nie było, że oczekiwałam, że zgra ze sobą jakieś zupełnie inne wymiary). Po moich naleganiach, że chcę, aby fugi się zgrywały koleś stwierdził, że w takim razie on musi zrobić te kafle od nowa i już dziś nie ma sensu żeby zaczynał, bo nie da rady skończyć   :Evil:  Po tym od razu zaserwował mi informację, że kwota za kafelkowanie tarasu na którą się umawialiśmy jest zbyt niska, bo przeliczył sobie ilość metrów tarasu i jest więcej niż mu mowiłam i chce więcej kasy. Wcześniej nie podał mi żadnej ceny za m2, tylko stojąc na tarasie i patrząc na to co jest do zrobienia podał mi cenę za całą pracę. Tak więc jego żądanie mnie bardzo zdziwiło, bo zakres prac się nie zmienił, nie dokładałam mu żadnych dodatkowych prac itp. Kolejna sprawa to to, że koleś wkółko pali i zostawia wszędzie pety. Naokoło tarasu było ich chyba kilkadziesiąt, ale np. jednego zostawił na kafelkach brodzika, a jeszcze jednego wcisnął w odpływ prysznica!!! Jak dla mnie to już była bezczelność - przecież my tam mieszkaliśmy - czy przychodzi ktoś do Was i zostawia Wam pety na podłodze albo w zlewie? Ostatnia rzecz, która mnie maksymalnie irytowała, to wspomniane wcześniej zużycie materiałów. Nie wiem jakim cudem, ale zarówno z kafli pod prysznic, jak i z kafli na taras nie została ani jedna sztuka. Prysznic ma ok. 1,5m2. Po nieszczęsnej pierwszej próbie zrobienia brodzika koleś stwierdził, że zabraknie 6 kafli (bo te, które zużył już przyciął i ich nie wykorzysta   :Evil:  ). Kafle mają wymiar 30x30. Żeby na pewno nie zabrakło i żeby kilka sztuk zostało kupiliśmy całą paczkę, czyli 12 sztuk. No i co? Nie została ani jedna sztuka, a kafelakarz nie umiał wytłumaczyć jakim cudem zużył tyle kafli. Teraz jak cokolwiek będzie się działo, to nie mamy nawet jednego kafla na zapas   :sad:   Normalnie miałam faceta dość i serdecznie odradzam wspołpracę z nim. Jak zniknął mi z oczu, to odetchnęłam z ulgą, jeszcze teraz denerwuję się na jego wspomnienie...

----------


## EWA_

MICHAŁ GOŁUCH - oszukał juŻ wielu ludzi i oszukuje nadal. Podpisuje umowy, POBIERA ZALICZKI I ZNIKA. POTEM NAWeT ODBIERA TELEFONY, niby już na pewno przyjedzie jutro, potem ,że w poniedziałek, I tak już od miesiąca...a potem przestaje już odbierać nawet telefony.  Za późno znalazłam ostrzeżenie przed p.GOŁUCHEM : http://miasta.gazeta.pl/trojmiasto/1,35610,5237421.html
Ostrzegam: *Michał Gołuch* 

Oszustwo - przestępstwo polegające na doprowadzeniu innej osoby do niekorzystnego rozporządzenia mieniem własnym lub cudzym za pomocą wprowadzenia jej w błąd albo wyzyskania jej błędu lub niezdolności do należytego pojmowania przedsiębranego działania, w celu osiągnięcia korzyści majątkowej.(art. 286 K.k)

----------


## Fabia

*Abikon z Gdyni*

----------


## Fabia

Na tym wątku, na Trójmiejskiej Czarnej Liście były przynajmniej 2-3 wpisy
odnośnie firmy *Abikon z Gdyni*.
Zostały wykasowane przez moderatora. 
Czy mogą wypowiedzieć się osoby, które wpisały firmę Abikon na czarną
listę, czy stało się to na skutek wyroku sądu, czy zrobił to moderator?
Jeśli zrobił to moderator to wracamy do mrocznych lat PRL z wszechobecną
cenzurą.
Bardzo mnie ciekawi z czyjej inicjatywy zostało to zrobione?
Wiem, że komuś grożono za dokonanie wpisu, choć wg mnie nie było podstaw
merytorycznych.
Pisałam, o tym, że jest to konstytucyjny przywilej do krytyki, ale ten mój
głos też został usunięty!
Ja nie otrzymałam żadnego pisma od radcy prawnego, który to ponoć bronił
praw panów z firmy Abikon.
Nie ulega dla mnie wątpliwości, że coś z tym forum dzieje się źle.
Jeśli kilka osób wpisało firmę Abikon na czarną listę to coś w tym musi
być!
I jeśli ktoś to usunął, a nie było w tych wypowiedziach naruszenia
regulaminu forum to kto za tym stoi?
Prawdziwa cnota krytyk się nie boi, ale nie firma Abikon, która miast
wykazywać się w rzetelnej pracy, niekonstytucyjnymi sposobami wymazuje
swoje wpadki.
Zapewne kolejni klienci firmy Abikon nieświadomi ich nierzetelności z
czasem tu się wpiszą.

----------


## żyżyk

> Na tym wątku, na Trójmiejskiej Czarnej Liście były przynajmniej 2-3 wpisy
> odnośnie firmy *Abikon z Gdyni*.
> Zostały wykasowane przez moderatora. 
> Czy mogą wypowiedzieć się osoby, które wpisały firmę Abikon na czarną
> listę, czy stało się to na skutek wyroku sądu, czy zrobił to moderator?
> Jeśli zrobił to moderator to wracamy do mrocznych lat PRL z wszechobecną
> cenzurą.
> Bardzo mnie ciekawi z czyjej inicjatywy zostało to zrobione?
> Wiem, że komuś grożono za dokonanie wpisu, choć wg mnie nie było podstaw
> ...


Potwierdzam, że były wpisy firmy Abikon do czarnej księgi.

----------


## asiulka

* http://www.liderpak.pl/*


panowie najpierw spoznili się 2 godziny!!!
takze akcja zaczęła się dopiero po 16,do tego ściemniali na maksa,żeby tylko przedłużać robotę,meczyli się nad wyraz,czemu dawali wyraz,co chwilę musieli odpoczywać ,jakby robili to pierwszy raz nie przymierzając
 wiadomo,liczą sobie od godziny to mają swoje sposoby,aż nie mogliśmy uwierzyć ,że te kilka mebli i worków mozna bylo przenosić kilka godzin, mąż i tak za nich wykonał wiekszość roboty, bo znosil sam prawie wszystko co dał radę

dodatkowo okazało sie ,że meblowóz(pomimo zapewnień przy zamawianiu usługi)nie jest z tych największych raczej bardzo średnich gabarytów

na koniec gdy poprosiłam o fakturę okazało się ,że jej nie dostanę,bo wtedy cena byłaby jeszcze wyższa,czyli obsłużyli nas na lewo pomimo oficjalnej działalności , poza tym wcześniej nie było mowy o tym,że usługa będzie "na lewo"...nie lubię być zaskakiwana w ten sposób i traktowana jak frajerka
nie wspominam tej współpracy najlepiej i nie polecam

----------


## asiulka

> Napisał asiulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kol
> 
> ...



%$#$% krew mnie zalewa gdy czytam ,że taki "fachowiec dalej bezkarnie naciąga i oszukuje ludzi, że dorobia się na cudzej krzywdzie!!

----------


## hub75

> * http://www.liderpak.pl/*
> 
> 
> panowie najpierw spoznili się 2 godziny!!!
> takze akcja zaczęła się dopiero po 16,do tego ściemniali na maksa,żeby tylko przedłużać robotę,meczyli się nad wyraz,czemu dawali wyraz,co chwilę musieli odpoczywać ,jakby robili to pierwszy raz nie przymierzając
>  wiadomo,liczą sobie od godziny to mają swoje sposoby,aż nie mogliśmy uwierzyć ,że te kilka mebli i worków mozna bylo przenosić kilka godzin, mąż i tak za nich wykonał wiekszość roboty, bo znosil sam prawie wszystko co dał radę
> 
> dodatkowo okazało sie ,że meblowóz(pomimo zapewnień przy zamawianiu usługi)nie jest z tych największych raczej bardzo średnich gabarytów
> 
> ...


To dziwne, u mnie robiła przeprowadzkę ta sama firma, i było ok. 
Fakt równiez się spóźnili ale wcześniej o tym powiadomili.
Przeprowadzka była szybka i sprawna, może mają kilka ekip i trafiłaś na kiepską?

----------


## Isanna

Niestety muszę wpisać tutaj równieź firmę METALPOL z Rumii: obsługa klienta przez Panią, która jest tam podobno szefową, jest na żenującym poziomie. Dopóki klient zamawia to wszystko jest OK. Problemy zaczynają się przy reklamacji. Winny wszytkiemu jest klient. W dodatku Pani za każdym razem obiecuje, że oddzwoni, czego nigdy nie robi, nie zna słowa przepraszam itd itp. Można by dużo pisać, ale po co...

----------


## betty10

Jestem tu nowa więc witam wszystkich! Dorzucam do listy coś od siebie: pan Jacek Ostojski z Bolszewa i jego ekipa tzw budowlana. Umowa na 2 miesiące łącznie z więźbą dachową, robił 9. Usterek nie jestem w stanie powyliczać, a jest ich mnóstwo (kąty pomiędzy ścianami, wadliwa konstrukcja dachu, drewno surowe, nierówne stropy betonowe, schody skuwane i wylewane kolejne razy - to tylko poważniejsze). Partacz. To tyle

Przestrzegam też przed kupnem eko-groszku w składzie opału w Kartuzach ul. Węglowa chyba 4 (ogłaszają się w internecie). Materiał workowany i trzymany pod dachem, a w środku połowa to woda. Oczywiście oszuści o niczym nie wiedzą, a kuszą dosyć niską ceną. 
A tak nawiasem może ktoś wie skąd wziąć dobry i stosunkowo niedrogi eko-groszek. Ktoś pisał kiedyś o Kielnie?!

----------


## jagak

> Witam
> Odradzam jakiekolwiek kontakty z ,,architetekt" *Jadwigą Kołodziej* z Gdyni. Miała zaprojektować mi dom oraz załatwić wszystkie niezbedne do budowy papiery, ale niestety przez ponad rok oszukiwała mnie i zwodziła, że to w urzędach tak się ociągają a ona już wszystko prawie zrobiła. Wkońcu sam przeszedłem się do Wydziału Inżynierii, a tam okazało się, że moja pani ,,architekt" ostatni raz była tam pół roku temu i dostała do poprawki projekt wjazdu, ale niestety przez ten czas nie miała go czasu porawić, a mnie cały czas okłamywała, że to urzędy tak długo załatwiają sprawy. Poza tym ten jej szkic  mojeg domu który mi przedstawiła po prwie rocznej pracy przedstawiał się naprawdę żenująco. Zdecydowanie odradzam jakiekolwiek kontakty z tą pseudo ,,architekt".


na czarnej liście ktoś źle napisał że pani  architekt Jadwiga  Kołodziej z Gdyni 
jest złym projektantem . To nie prawda!!! Własnie zaprojektowała nam piękny dom na bardzo trudnej działce, dzielnie znosiła nasze kaprysy( my inwestorzy jesteśmy zazwyczaj bardzo niezdecydowani) . Polecili nam ją znajomi z Rewy którym zaprojektowała przebudowę rudery w piekna willę , a im z kolei ludzie którym ze stodoły( dokładnie ) wyczarowała śliczny dom.  Mówię  uczciwie to specjalistka od trudnych inwestorów.  :big grin:

----------


## Kolbudzian

> Napisał Krzychu77
> 
> Witam
> Odradzam jakiekolwiek kontakty z ,,architetekt" *Jadwigą Kołodziej* z Gdyni. Miała zaprojektować mi dom oraz załatwić wszystkie niezbedne do budowy papiery, ale niestety przez ponad rok oszukiwała mnie i zwodziła, że to w urzędach tak się ociągają a ona już wszystko prawie zrobiła. Wkońcu sam przeszedłem się do Wydziału Inżynierii, a tam okazało się, że moja pani ,,architekt" ostatni raz była tam pół roku temu i dostała do poprawki projekt wjazdu, ale niestety przez ten czas nie miała go czasu porawić, a mnie cały czas okłamywała, że to urzędy tak długo załatwiają sprawy. Poza tym ten jej szkic  mojeg domu który mi przedstawiła po prwie rocznej pracy przedstawiał się naprawdę żenująco. Zdecydowanie odradzam jakiekolwiek kontakty z tą pseudo ,,architekt".
> 
> 
> na czarnej liście ktoś źle napisał że pani  architekt Jadwiga  Kołodziej z Gdyni 
> jest złym projektantem . To nie prawda!!! Własnie zaprojektowała nam piękny dom na bardzo trudnej działce, dzielnie znosiła nasze kaprysy( my inwestorzy jesteśmy zazwyczaj bardzo niezdecydowani) . Polecili nam ją znajomi z Rewy którym zaprojektowała przebudowę rudery w piekna willę , a im z kolei ludzie którym ze stodoły( dokładnie ) wyczarowała śliczny dom.  Mówię  uczciwie to specjalistka od trudnych inwestorów.


Mam dziwne przeczucie, że pisała to sama Jadwiga Kołodziej. Nawet nick na forum: jagak utwierdza mnie w tym przekonaniu.
Po raz kolejny okazuje się, że miejsce, które miało służyć piętnowaniu partaczy zamienia się w... brakuje mi odpowiedniego słowa...

----------


## joozva

potrzebuje kogos do podbitki dachowej drewnianej

bardzo prosze o namiary i ceny

dzieki

----------


## Karolinka 29

Jeszcze raz wpisuje firmę *MALWINA I ADAM Z CHWASZCZYNA* to naprawde prostacy. Naszą historię można już tu przeczytać, oto jej dalsze losy:

Nie mogliśmy się doprosić żeby firma przyjęła reklamację musieliśmy zadzwonić do Instututu który nadał im certyfikat jakości za coś tam i oficjalnie złożyliśmy skargę, pisaliśmy też pisma do nich będąc w porozumieniu z Federacją ds. Konsumenta. Dopiero po interwencji tego instytutu natychmiast dostaliśmy telefon że wszystkie wady zostaną usuniętę, że sam szef chce się z nami na budowie spotkać - zaznaczam że do tej chwili nie pojawił się ani razu. Napisali piękne pismo co i jak poprawią, zabrali drzwi ale oczywiście znów to wszystko trwało, zostawili na piśmie zobowiązanie że oddadzą drzwi w takim i takim terminie. I oczywiście znów ściema, sami musieliśmy dzwonić i się przypominać. Obiecywano nam pewne rzeczy i kontakt z ich strony ale niestety nie wywiązywali sie z tego.

W końcu nadszedł dzień w którym zaproszono nas do firmy celem odbioru drzwi i akcpetacji przed montażem - 15.10!!!! przypominam że pierwszy montaż był w maju! Dzrwi zostały zaakceptowane gdyż wszystko wydawało się w porządku. Ale pan szef nie chciał nam od razu ich montować zrobił to tylko dlatego że nalegaliśmy. Montażyści męczyli się 4 godziny bo pomimo kłamst że pracują w tej fimie długo gołym okiem było widać że się na tym nie znają. Już chcieli uciekać gdy mąż przetarł szmatką szybą żeby na 100% było jasne że tym razem witraże nie są uszkodzone i co się okazało? że są! szyby od wewnętrznej strony domu są uszkodzone wbitymi opiłkami - normalnie szok, krew może człowieka zalać.

----------


## hub75

> J
> Oczywiście się nie zgodzili i dali 2 tyg. my nie zapłaciliśmy, ale nawet nie z zemsty tlyko faktu że nia mamy kasy, wczoraj napisaliśmy im maila ze zapłacimy za 2 tyg. ale cóż pan sworczuk starszy nas wezwaniami do zapłaty i zabraniem dzrwi - kawał skurwysyna co? Trzeba nam było od razu isć do sądu i gnoja udupić. Także jeszcze raz odradzam!!!


Ale teraz pojechałaś.... Żenua, prymitywizm. pomijając jakość drzwi usterki itp., na miejscu tego człowieka podałbym Ciebie do sądu i za obrażanie na forum publicznym "udupiłbym Ciebie". Normalnie rynsztok.....

----------


## Moris77

:cry:

----------


## Karolinka 29

hm, ale gdzie ja tu pisałam o matce Pana sworczuka, nawet nie znam jej osobiście?!?!

----------


## hub75

> 



a co to, "autocenzura" ?

----------


## jagak

[b]stanowczo zaprzeczam. Ta Pani jest super. ( i ma moje imię, a to królewskie imie zobowiazuje)  Ze stodoły( dokładnie , stodoły)  wyczarowała nam piękny dom( przebudowa) . Polecili nam ja ludzie którym w Rewie zaprojektowała rozbudowę jeszcze gorszej rudery. Powstał piekny dom. Widac go z zatoki. To specjalistka od trudnych projektów. Pan to chyba musiał być  mocno upierdliwy , bo ta pani ma anielską cierpliwość .

----------


## jagak

> Witam
> Odradzam jakiekolwiek kontakty z ,,architetekt" *Jadwigą Kołodziej* z Gdyni. Miała zaprojektować mi dom oraz załatwić wszystkie niezbedne do budowy papiery, ale niestety przez ponad rok oszukiwała mnie i zwodziła, że to w urzędach tak się ociągają a ona już wszystko prawie zrobiła. Wkońcu sam przeszedłem się do Wydziału Inżynierii, a tam okazało się, że moja pani ,,architekt" ostatni raz była tam pół roku temu i dostała do poprawki projekt wjazdu, ale niestety przez ten czas nie miała go czasu porawić, a mnie cały czas okłamywała, że to urzędy tak długo załatwiają sprawy. Poza tym ten jej szkic  mojeg domu który mi przedstawiła po prwie rocznej pracy przedstawiał się naprawdę żenująco. Zdecydowanie odradzam jakiekolwiek kontakty z tą pseudo ,,architekt".


[b]stanowczo zaprzeczam. Ta Pani jest super. ( i ma moje imię, a to królewskie imie zobowiazuje) Ze stodoły( dokładnie , stodoły) wyczarowała nam piękny dom( przebudowa) . Polecili nam ja ludzie którym w Rewie zaprojektowała rozbudowę jeszcze gorszej rudery. Powstał piekny dom. Widac go z zatoki. To specjalistka od trudnych projektów. Pan to chyba musiał być mocno upierdliwy , bo ta pani ma anielską cierpliwość .

----------


## sailor_ro

Nie no nie mogę, *jagak*, byc moze jestem za bardzo wyczulony ale jaga to Jadwiga a K to Kołodziej,czyli nasza pani architekt próbuje sie ratowac,w bardzo prymitywny sposób   :big grin:

----------


## majcia

Spokojnie , murator "nie jest dla idiotów"  :Lol:   i nikt sie nie da nabrać  :Wink2:

----------


## owad

Polecam dobrych fachowcow  :smile:

----------


## marynarzMarcin

wiecej informacji pod adresem mail [email protected]


nie solidny nie trzymajacy sie terminow brak rozliczen , nieszczenie mienia, niszczenie aterialow budowlanych, brak podstawowych zasad i umiejetnosci poslugiwania sie sprzetem budowlano-pomiarowym,


Liss" Przedsiębiorstwo-Handlowo-Usługowo-Budowlane Marek Liss
84-107 Kłanino 23 gm. Krokowa - woj. pomorskie
tel. 0605829091, fax 058 673 77 58

----------


## marynarzMarcin

wiecej info na maila [email protected]

----------


## krzysiek33

> Napisał Krzyzak
> 
> Odradzam firme *TOMAR* z Redy,
> 
> zamowilem u nich meble 24 listopada 2007 z zastrzezeniem, ze maja byc na Swieta BN 2007. Do tej pory nie mam mebli a gosc (wlasciciel) nie odbiera telefonow, skrzynka autosekretarki czesto jest przepelniona itp.
> Jego belkot przez telefon jest niezrozumialy, a jak juz odbierze to tylko po to, by zbyc kogos - rzuca na odczepnego, ze oddzwoni...
> W efekcie swieta spedzilismy na podlodze - zaproszeni goscie tez.
> 
> 
>         bardzo nie ładnie pan opisał własciciela firmy bylo trzeba sie dowiedziec czemu tak( bełkocze) jak pan to nazwal no ale widze ze pan ma zawsze jakies ale.Nie zycze panu takiego nieszcescia jakie ma własciciel firmy

----------


## krzysiek33

Ostrzegam Państwa również przed tą Firmą i przedstawię poniżej swoją sytuację z Firmą TOMAR
1-go pażdziernika 2008 r zamówiłem na " Zielonym Rynku" w Gdańsku w punkcie sprzedaży *Firmy " TOMAR" z Redy* stół oraz sześc krzeseł na które dostarczyłem własny materiał obiciowy. 17-go pażdziernika otrzymałem zamówione meble z czego jedno z krzeseł nie nadawało się do odbioru a następnego dnia oddałem do reklamacji kolejne krzesło, w którym wypadło oparcie. Od 18-go pażdziernika do tej pory tj. do 15-go grudnia nie mogę odzyskac reklamowanych krzeseł łącznie z resztą materiału. Kontakt z Panem Tomaszem Marcewicz jest nie możliwy ponieważ nie odbiera telefonu. Sprzedawczyni w punkcie sprzedaży na " Zielonym Rynku " w Gdańsku co sobotę z kpiącym uśmiechem na twarzy zbywa mnie podając coraz śmieszniejsze wymówki. W ostatnią sobotę tj 13-go grudnia sprzedawczyni stwierdziła że żadnej reklamacji nie było i nie ma zamiaru oddac reszty materiału gdyżnie mamy nic na piśmie a w momęcie oddawania krzeseł chciałem potwierdzenie to odpowiedziano mi że nie dają bo wiadomo o co chodzi i się nie wyprą tego faktu.
Po prostu Firma "TOMAR" z Redy przywłaszczyła sobie moją własnośc jak i pieniądze za reklamowane krzesła.
FIRMA " TOMAR"  jest nieuczciwa i nie słowna a w czasie kolejnych wizyt na " Zielonym Rynku" dowiedziałem się, że nie jestem jedynym poszkodowanym Klientem przez tą firmę[/b]

----------


## Wakmen

> Jak niektórzy wiedzą, że jestem wymagający (chyba jak każdy) ale ekipa tynkarzy to mi się udała. 
> Tynki gipsowe ORTH'a wykonała u mnie ekipa p. LADEMANA tel. 604424811
> ... bardzo gorąco go polecam.


Tak napisałem prawie 3 lata temu ...

*Niestety po 2 latach użytkowania jestem wściekły na ekipę pana Lademana.* Firma ta zrobiła największą fuszerkę jaka była możliwa.
Tynki faktycznie były gładkie jak lustro ale ... miękkie jak masło. Po tych dwóch latach wyglądają jakby miały z dwadzieścia lat. Teraz zastanawiam się co z tym zrobić.
Zadzwoniłem niedawno do p. Lademana i ... przyznał się, że zastosował tynk gipsowy lekki maszynowy, który stosuje się do sufitów bo łatwo go zatrzeć, ma dłuższy czas obróbki, mniej piasku w składzie. Same plusy dla wykonawcy! 
Niech inwestor odbierze robotę, zapłaci i ... sam się później martwi.
Potwierdził moje przypuszczenia, że do ścian stosuje się tynki gipsowe ciężkie maszynowe ale niestety wykonawca musi się dużo natrudzić by osiągnąć dobry wynik.
Moja Żona jest zrozpaczona bo jak moje dzieciaki jada resorakami po ścianie to zostają ślady opon na ścianie. W kuchni sam tynkowałem tynkiem gipsowym ręcznym knaufa (chyba tak to się nie pisze ale to nie ma znaczenia) i paznokciem jego się nie zarysuje. To jest tynk a nie ten co mam na ścianie!!!
Naszą sypialnię 2 tygodnie temu pomalowałem tylko farbą ale w pokoju dzieci chyba w lutym czeka mnie położenie 3mm warstwy tynku ręcznego bo to jest nie do wytrzymania. P. Lademan powiedział mi, że mogę tak zrobić ale muszę bardzo dobrze zagruntować (podał nawet nazwę gruntu i jak mam to zrobić).

Do wszystkich co będą kładli tynki gipsowe:
Patrzcie co Wam kładą. Wszystkie firmy produkujące tynki gipsowe maszynowe mają w swojej ofercie tynki lekkie i ciężkie. Jeżeli ktoś chce się przekonać jaka jest różnica to zapraszam do siebie na oględziny.

----------


## hub75

> Jak niektórzy wiedzą, że jestem wymagający (chyba jak każdy) ale ekipa tynkarzy to mi się udała. 
> Tynki gipsowe ORTH'a wykonała u mnie ekipa p. LADEMANA tel. 604424811
> ... bardzo gorąco go polecam.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tak napisałem prawie 3 lata temu ...


Ja mam ten sam problem - tynki również od Lademana. Tyle że u mnie jest dodatkowo krzywo i "nie gładko". P. Lademana uważam jako jednego z największych fuszerantów na mojej budowie. OMIJAĆ Z DALEKA !!!

----------


## andrzej74

> Jak niektórzy wiedzą, że jestem wymagający (chyba jak każdy) ale ekipa tynkarzy to mi się udała. 
> Tynki gipsowe ORTH'a wykonała u mnie ekipa p. LADEMANA tel. 604424811
> ... bardzo gorąco go polecam.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tak napisałem prawie 3 lata temu ...
> 
> *Niestety po 2 latach użytkowania jestem wściekły na ekipę pana Lademana.* Firma ta zrobiła największą fuszerkę jaka była możliwa.
> ...


No cóż zakładam, że łączyła was umowa o dzieło: 
Art. 638. Jeżeli z artykułów poprzedzających nie wynika nic innego, do rękojmi za wady dzieła stosuje się odpowiednio przepisy o rękojmi przy sprzedaży
Idziemy dalej: 
Art. 568. § 1. Uprawnienia z tytułu rękojmi za wady fizyczne wygasają po upływie roku, a gdy chodzi o wady budynku - po upływie lat trzech, licząc od dnia, kiedy rzecz została kupującemu wydana.
§ 2. Upływ powyższych terminów nie wyłącza wykonania uprawnień z tytułu rękojmi, jeżeli sprzedawca wadę podstępnie zataił.
§ 3. Zarzut z tytułu rękojmi może być podniesiony także po upływie powyższych terminów, jeżeli przed ich upływem kupujący zawiadomił sprzedawcę o wadzie.

Z tego co piszesz wykonawca przyznał się, że posłużył się nia takim tynkiem jaki być powinien, można spróbować wykorzystać uprawnienie z par. 2 art. 568 kc, no bo chyba o wadach budynku mowy być nie moze. Wezwij go pisemnie do usunięcia wad - może to coś da.

----------


## JACUŚ

Wakmen a jakiej firmy masz tynki?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

Ja ma tynki Ortha - oczywiście tynk lekki maszynowy. Nawet mam zdjęcie jak mi przywieźli tylko ten tynk i tylko nim robili.
Znajomemu obok również robił p. Lademan ale już Maxitem i również tynkiem lekkim maszynowym choć w ofercie jest i ciężki maszynowy.

W moim przypadku sprawa była robiona po znajomości bo to był (teraz już nie jest) dobry znajomy teścia i robota była ... na gębę. Oczywiście pieniążki były prawdziwe. Nie wiem ale według mnie to sprawa jest dla mnie beznadziejna.

----------


## Konwalia_majowa

Ostrzegam przed firmą P.P.H.U. MAGNOLIA Paweł Schmidtke z Gdyni. 
Firma bardzo nierzetelna i niefachowa. Nie znają się na budowlance. Jednym z przykładów ich działania na naszej budowie było m.in. to, że przy układaniu blachodachówki dopasowywali ją przy użyciu młotka, nie mówiąc o innych zniszczeniach materiałów, łącznie z tym że folia dachowa po pokryciu 1/3 dachu wyglądała jak ser szwajcarski. Dokonali masę zniszczeń, które mamy "uwiecznione" na fotografiach.
Obecnie firma ta zajmują się stawianiem całych domów pod klucz oraz wszelkimi usługami w zakresie prac budowlanych i projektowaniem ogrodów! Potwierdza się, że specjaliści od wszystkiego są specjalistami "od niczego". 
Firma jedynie dla tych, którzy lubią ekstremalnie nieprzyjemne przeżycia, straty materialne i finansowe + arogancję i chamstwo ze strony właściciela.

----------


## kotek1978

Witam,
czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał negatywne doswiadczenie z panem Bartoszem Janiakiem który jest przedstawicielem firmy Euronom i dodatkowo prowadzi własną firmę Eksotherm( chyba tak sie to pisze?)
Wykonują instalcje co,cwu,pompy ciepła,kolektory słoneczne i wentylacje mechaniczną z rekuperatorem.
Są z Gdańska.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## hub75

Przestrzegam przed kupnem kostki brukowej firmy Polbruk (B-Complex). Kupiłem ok 160 m2 kostki Merkado piaskowa i po pół roku kostka całkowicie straciła kolor, wyblakła i jest szara zamiast piaskowa.

----------


## kazia25

Widzę, że mój wpis znikł na temat negatywnej opini o firmie DDD z Rumi(sieć franczyzowa), dokładniej firma nazywa się "Zenrad" Radosław CH.Sprawa z firmą będzie załatwiana już przez kancelarie prawną, także ja już do firmy straciłam cierpliwość. 
Nie będę się powtórnie rozpisywać, bo pewnie znowu jakieś magiczne rączki zadziałają   :Evil:  Trochę mi to wtedy czasu zabrało, aby wyjaśnić dokładnie co i jak po kolei było.
Tym razem krótko (usługa z montażem):
1. Zamawiałam  drzwi i ościeżnice, a inne przyjechały (na górę)
2. Zamawiałam  drzwi i ościeżnicę a inne przyjechały (na dół)
3. Zamawiałam drzwi pełne, takie przyjechały jednak na zamówieniu nie wiadomo dlaczego wpisali pokojowe(dokładniej to Radosław J.) Droższe, za takie zapłaciłam. Gdyby nie problemy z firmą nie zauważyłabym tego błędu. 
3. Wszystkie klamki są przykręcone na dwie śruby, powinny na trzy(wszystkie "lataja", jedna nawet wypadła)
4. Ościeżnica do wiatrołapu źle zamontowana, drzwi wypadają z zawiasem. 
5. Ościeżnica do piwnicy ma za wysoko zawias zamontowany, czekam od listopada na wymianę.
Zamówienie złożone 18-19.09.2008 dziś mamy 10.02.2008.
Czekam kilka miesięcy na reklamację i poprawki. Telefony nic nie dają.
Jestem firmie w sumie winna tylko 297 zł. To z drugiego zamówienia z 26 listopada. A ja pierwszego nie mam doprowadzonego do końca. 

Pozdrawiam rączki kasujące, oby problemy, nerwy  jakich ja doświadczyłam uderzyły w Was z podwójną siłą   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   po porstu brak mi słów na takie działanie. Po co stwarzacie temat o opiniach, przestrogach skoro kasujecie wypowiedzi przestrzegające forumowiczów!!?

----------


## sailor_ro

> Widzę, że mój wpis znikł na temat negatywnej opini o firmie DDD z Rumi(sieć franczyzowa), dokładniej firma nazywa się "Zenrad" Radosław CH.Sprawa z firmą będzie załatwiana już przez kancelarie prawną, także ja już do firmy straciłam cierpliwość. 
> Nie będę się powtórnie rozpisywać, bo pewnie znowu jakieś magiczne rączki zadziałają   Trochę mi to wtedy czasu zabrało, aby wyjaśnić dokładnie co i jak po kolei było.
> Tym razem krótko (usługa z montażem):
> 1. Zamawiałam  drzwi i ościeżnice, a inne przyjechały (na górę)
> 2. Zamawiałam  drzwi i ościeżnicę a inne przyjechały (na dół)
> 3. Zamawiałam drzwi pełne, takie przyjechały jednak na zamówieniu nie wiadomo dlaczego wpisali pokojowe(dokładniej to Radosław J.) Droższe, za takie zapłaciłam. Gdyby nie problemy z firmą nie zauważyłabym tego błędu. 
> 3. Wszystkie klamki są przykręcone na dwie śruby, powinny na trzy(wszystkie "lataja", jedna nawet wypadła)
> 4. Ościeżnica do wiatrołapu źle zamontowana, drzwi wypadają z zawiasem. 
> 5. Ościeżnica do piwnicy ma za wysoko zawias zamontowany, czekam od listopada na wymianę.
> ...



Cóż zrobić,w każdym razie ja na pewno nie wybiorę tego sklepu firmy DDD.Życzę wytrwałości w walce z nimi.

pozdrawiam

PS było edit

----------


## kazia25

> Napisał kazia25
> 
> Widzę, że mój wpis znikł na temat negatywnej opini o firmie DDD z Rumi(sieć franczyzowa), dokładniej firma nazywa się "Zenrad" Radosław CH.Sprawa z firmą będzie załatwiana już przez kancelarie prawną, także ja już do firmy straciłam cierpliwość. 
> Nie będę się powtórnie rozpisywać, bo pewnie znowu jakieś magiczne rączki zadziałają   Trochę mi to wtedy czasu zabrało, aby wyjaśnić dokładnie co i jak po kolei było.
> Tym razem krótko (usługa z montażem):
> 1. Zamawiałam  drzwi i ościeżnice, a inne przyjechały (na górę)
> 2. Zamawiałam  drzwi i ościeżnicę a inne przyjechały (na dół)
> 3. Zamawiałam drzwi pełne, takie przyjechały jednak na zamówieniu nie wiadomo dlaczego wpisali pokojowe(dokładniej to Radosław J.) Droższe, za takie zapłaciłam. Gdyby nie problemy z firmą nie zauważyłabym tego błędu. 
> 3. Wszystkie klamki są przykręcone na dwie śruby, powinny na trzy(wszystkie "lataja", jedna nawet wypadła)
> ...


Hmm to nie tak, że całe DDD nawaliło. Może źle się wyraziłam   :oops:  
Bo DDD to sieć franczyzowa. O tym trzeba pamiętać.
Ja uczulam na konkretny sklep DDD w Rumi gdzie sprzedawcą jest "Zenrad", działaja pod szyldem DDD   :Roll:  Drugi sklep mają w Gdańsku koło Auchan.

----------


## ZAC

Potwierdzam złe opinie o Lademanie. Cwaniaczek , kłamca i niesłowny.

----------


## Tomasz Drazkiewicz

Witam.

Ostrzegam wszystkich przed *p. Zbigniewem Kozłowskim* ze Straszyna. Robil u mnie przylacze wod-kan. Bylo to w listopadzie i generalnie nie chcialem puscic wody do nieogrzewanego domu w stanie surowym, wiec uklad byl tego rodzaju, ze kiedy zrobi sie juz w miare cieplo czyli temperatura powyzej zera facio przyjedzie i zamontuje mi wodomierz z reduktorem. Cala sztuka. Scigalem goscia od tygodnia. masa telefonow, ale tylko z mojej strony. Nastaly wszystkie plagi swiata, bo facio sie nie pojawil. Nawet nie zadzwonil, ze np. mial stluczke, sufit mu sie zawalil albo ze pogrzeb w rodzinie. Total tumiwisizm. Na moje telefony odpowiedal, ze ma inne roboty, ze chcial dobrze, a ja wydziwiam, czego ja sie czepiam, a nawet krzyczal do sluchawki. W koncu, po wielkich bojach *DAL MI ULTIMATUM*, ze zrobi to o 7 rano, bo ludzie maja inna robote i nie nie beda sie gdziestam wracac. I pojechalm na 7 rano. Ludzie sa i montuja wodomierz, ale..krzywo. Oznajmili, ze nie maja takiego kolka (fachowcy). No to se barany przywiezcie. I jeden z nich wsiadl w samochod i przywiozl juz odpowiedni kolek. Na koncu jednak nie zauwazyli, ze sam wodomierz  z reduktorem jest krzywo i juz chcieli odjezdzac. Niestey trzeba poprawic panowie. I poprawili. 
Wszystko moglo trwac ok. 10 minut patrzac moim laickim okiem. Trwalo 40 minut!!!

Sciema na maxa, awantury przez telefon, brak logicznego wytlumaczenia opoznienia i jednym slowem wielka niesolidnosc. *PRZESTRZEGAM*. [/b]

----------


## kamlotek

Dodaj ekipę którą z czystym sumieniem poleciłbyś przyjacielowi  :Lol:  ,lub taką którą lepiej z daleka omijać  :Evil:

----------


## esara

Odradzam firmę* „MAR-BUD”* , miejscowość Strzeczona,  okolice Człuchowa, ‘firmę’ prowadzi *Mariusz Goliński* wraz z bratem Danielem. Przygotowywaliśmy się do budowy, staraliśmy się być ostrożni – a i tak był falstart. Ta wątpliwa firma szuka inwestorów również na forum m.in. na terenie pomorskiego, wiec uważajcie. Podpisaliśmy z nimi umowę na stan surowy - współpraca zakończyła się etapie fundamentów – wadliwie wykonanych zresztą. Reklamują się gdzie to oni nie budowali, w tym w Niemczech(podstawowy chwyt), są mili (do czasu), swoje zdolności popierali zdjęciami budów i osiedli pod Gdańskiem zrobionymi w czasie ich pracy (pewnie byli podwykonawcami i ile w ogóle)- a wykazali się partactwem pierwszego stopnia! 
Po pierwsze nie potrafili poprawnie odczytać z projektu głębokości posadowienia law od punktu zero, wykop był za głęboki  – skutek mamy 2m fundament (dom nie jest podpiwniczony!) i 2 razy większe koszty. 
Wymurowali ściany fundamentowe na tyle szybko i niedbale, że ściana była krzywa w pionie i w poziomie, w ogóle chyba nie używali poziomicy, jedna ze ścian w ogóle nie miała wiązania , inna odbiegała ponad 2,5 cm od pionu, fugi miały po kilka cm, bo nie chciało im się ciąć bloczków, zaprawa nakładana byle jak – powstała ażurowa ściana z prześwitami i dziurami na wylot.
Dla nich najważniejsze było zarobienie jak największej ilości kasy w jak najkrótszym czasie, jakość pracy była nieważna, co tydzień chcieli zaliczkę. Ich praca nie została odebrana przez kierownika – oni jednak twierdzili w zaparte ze ich praca jest dobra. Początkowo zgodzili się na naprawę, jednak przemyśleli sprawę, i stwierdzili, że im się to nie opłaca i pomimo oficjalnych  pism od nas nie naprawili wadliwego fundamentu i przestali się odzywać. Cała rzecz miała miejsce w czerwcu 2008. Naprawa kosztowała nas kilka tys. zł + materiały – przez inna firmę.
Inne przykłady na totalną nieznajomość sztuki budowlanej można mnożyć:
-dystanse od zbrojenia położyli bezpośrednio na piasku – przy zalewaniu ław zbrojenie poszłoby w dół
- murowanie ścian fund. – chcieli zacząć kilka godzin po wylaniu ław, 
- nawet gwoździe do szalunków zamówili za duże tak ze deski popękały
- brak organizacji – po kilka tel. i naszych wizyt dziennie na budowie, bo brakło kilo gwoździ itp.
Przestrzegam innych przed dawaniem zaliczek, porządny fachowiec ich nie bierze, zaliczki za materiały to co innego.

Kilka przykładów:














Skończyło się na częściowym rozebraniu fundamentów i wymurowaniu od nowa. Do tego jeszcze konieczne było wykonanie wieńca w celu wzmocnienia całości.

----------


## jarekkur

przegladnąłem ten wątek w miarę dokładnie i nie widzę żadnych skarg na firmy wykonujące podłogi drewniane w Trójmieście. Wieści ani dobrych ani złych. Naprawdę jest tak dobrze? To pocieszające.

----------


## prezi

Zdecydowanie odradzam współprace z firma Pysz -Bud z Gdańska. Robili nam elewacje i niestety przez budowę przeszło tornado, co było możliwe to poniszczyli : okna, rynny, membranę pod dachówką itp. Przy odbiorze okazało się ze nie wykonali wzmocnień przy otworach okiennych i drzwiowych. Po stwierdzeniu usterek i wstrzymaniu płatności pojawiły się groźby, ( sprawa w sądzie o groźby karalne) obecnie sprawa przekazana w ręce prawnika. ODRADZAM

----------


## hub75

> przegladnąłem ten wątek w miarę dokładnie i nie widzę żadnych skarg na firmy wykonujące podłogi drewniane w Trójmieście. Wieści ani dobrych ani złych. Naprawdę jest tak dobrze? To pocieszające.


Ja mogę wpisać swojego parkieciarza na czarną listę, czekam jeszcze na jego odpowiedź w sprawie poprawek..

----------


## rudamalpa2

OSTRZEŻENIA:
Osławiony pan Bartek, (który jedzie na opinii firmy Desto w której kiedyś pracował) od instalacji wod-kan. Pierwsze 2 etapy zrobił bez zastrzeżeń. Umówiliśmy się na połowę grudnia na uruchomienie pieca. Od końca listopada wydzwanialiśmy bezskutecznie, w połowie grudnia ściemniał, że piec jeszcze nie dotarł. Potem się okazało, że go wtedy dopiero zamówił. Obiecywał podłączyć przed świętami ale ostatecznie przyszedł w połowie stycznia. W międzyczasie miał wypadek samochodowy, wrzody, szpital i kilka jeszcze innych ściem. Generalnie nabrał zamówień i nie mógł się wywiązać, a my w swojej naiwności (do tej pory było przecież ok.) układaliśmy wełnę. Na święta przyszły mrozy, lód osiadł na deskowaniu a potem skroplił się w wełnę. Wszystko było do zdjęcia, dodatkowe koszty pomimo, że grzaliśmy kominkiem i nagrzewnicą by nie przemarzły tynki. Kotłownie zrobił beznadziejnie, wszystkie rurki na dole, brak dostępu do wyczystki i pompy, wydajność tylko na 50% na jednym poziomie a jest ich 3. Wpadał na 2 godziny i znikał, odpowietrzył instalację puszczając wodę w skrzynki rozdzielaczowe, elektrykę zalał od piętra po parter (w gniazdkach stała woda). Powołałam rzeczoznawcę. Kotłownia poszła do kompletnej przebudowy, woda źle podłączona (bez filtra, zaworu zwrotnego itp.), doprowadzenie do termokominka nie będzie nigdy użyte (wyrzucone pieniądze) bo rurki mają średnicę 25mm i przy takiej pow. podłogi woda popłynie ale nic nie ogrzeje (mam bodajże 25 obwodów). Może w małych domkach się sprawdzał jego wyuczony schemat, ale w większych totalna porażka. Nawet nie skorzystał ze schematów Kostrzewy bo przy termokominku musi być inne połączenie z piecem. Resztki pianki w odpływach, w jednej z łazienek wyjście do umywalki przy samych niemal drzwiach. Porażka. Chciał pieniądze za ostatni etap, ale powiedziałam, że zapłacę jak sprawdzę, że będzie działać, przestał się odzywać więc wzięłam inną ekipę.
TYNKI Firma TYNK-POL. Zrobione, zapłacone. Wydawało się OK. Po 3 m-cach wszystkie tynki cementowo-wapienne głuche. Okazało się że zamiast szprycy cementowej położono gips. W piwnicy sufity niczym fale Dunaju, na łączeniu ze ścianami głębokie rysy. W odpowiedzi usłyszałam, że to przecież piwnica (chociaż pokoje ma użytkowe no i cena za nie też była jak za te u góry). W narożnikach brak kątów, zamiast poprawić co zepsuli murarze spaprali jeszcze więcej. Po kilku awanturach i przykrej wymianie zdań poprawili. Odpadające odkuli, resztę zagruntowali i nałożyli nowe, nałożyli siatkę, poprawili jeden sufit w piwnicy. Dobre i to. Czekam jeszcze na pisemną gwarancję, którą zobowiązali się dać, bo podobno trafiło się im to pierwszy raz   :Evil:  
MONTAŻ DRZWI Jan Spirydowicz – montował 3 pary drzwi i 2 spaprał. Po 3 miesiącach walki i wezwań przedsądownych łaskawie poprawił piony i poziomy. Zostawił nam do naprawy tynki wew. (teraz różnica na dole 1 cm) i ocieplenie zewnętrze. Trwa jeszcze wojna z Euronordem bo skrzydła drzwi są łukowate, uszczelka nie trzyma, w zimie przemarzało a teraz wieje (2 z 3 par).

No i uwaga dla wszystkich. Sprawdzajcie przy zakupie każdą paczkę kafli, drzwi oryginalnie zapakowane nawet jeśli mówią że sprawdzili, pytajcie o klamki i zamki do nich, bo potem tylko strata czasu i nerwów.
Pozdrawiam i wszystkim życzę wytrwałości w walce o dom.

----------


## Tomasz Drazkiewicz

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed zadawaniem sie z *firma Armtech i panow Darka i Marka Zielinskich*. Firma ta zajmuje sie instalacjami alarmowymi i elektrycznymi.  
Ale od poczatku. Szukalem firmy, aby kompleksowo zajela sie instalacja alarmowa i elektryczna. Wszystko od poczatku do konca czyli od zakopania kabla zasilajacego dom, poprzez rozlorzenie calej instalacji w domu, a skonczywszy na odbiorach. Przypadkowo zgadalem sie z synem kuzyna, ktory zna ludzi wlasnie od takich rzeczy. Tak wiec wysmarowalem maila do firmy Armtech, dostalem bardzo dobra oferte i na poczatku marca spotkalem sie z szefem p. Darkiem Zielinskim. Omowilismy szczegoly, mialem dostac poprawiona oferte wraz z umowa i czekalem juz na termin wejscia ludzi. Po paru dniach juz wiedzialem, ze wszystko ruszy 23 marca. Troche mnie czas naglil, bo wyjezdzalem w delegacje ostatniego marca, ale przeciez jest kierownik budowy na miejscu. Malo tego, syn kuzyna bedzie trzymal reke na pulsie bedac na miejscu. Zblizal sie 23 marca, a oferty jak nie bylo tak nie ma, podobnie jak umowy. Ale myslalem sobie, wejdzie firma na budowe i wszystko sie potoczy jak powinno. 
Nadszedl 23 marca. Jestem na budowie od godziny 7 rano, czekam na majstrow. Mija 8, pozniej 10 rano, a majstrow nie ma. Nawet nikt nie zadzwonil. Po moim telefonie do szefa dowiaduje sie, ze jest jakas awaria na poprzedniej tej firmy inwestycji i musza ja usunac, a on sie o tym dowiedzial dopiero dzisiaj. No coz, poniedzialek wlasciwie poszedl juz w diably, ale czemu nikt mnie o tym nie poinformowal. Odpowiedzi sie nie doczekalem. 
We wtorek zjawilo sie 2 majstrow, w tym brat szefa. No to jest dobrze, pomyslalem sobie. Nie byle kto bedzie cala instalacje robil. Najpierw zaczely sie dyskusje nt. calosci instalacji i panowie zabrali sie do roboty. Oczywiscie w czasie trasowania punktow zostalem zasypany mnostwem pytan nt. calej instalacji i jako porzadny inwestor staralem sie odpowiedziec na wszystko kompleksowo zdajac sobie sprawe z tego, ze panowie musze wiedziec wszystkie szczegoly, aby instalacje mialy rece i nogi. I tak minal wtorek. 
W srode zalatany bylem okrutnie. Dzwoni do mnie majster i mowi, ze mam kupic jakiestam kolki i 2 worki gipsu. Dobra. Na zlamanie karku zalatwiam wszystko i jade na budowe. Okazuje sie, ze dzisiaj tego nie potrzebuja, ale pozniej tak. To po co ten pospiech? Przy okazji dowiaduje sie, ze w czwartek panowie sie u mnie nie zjawia, poniewaz na jakiejstam poprzedniej robocie tynkarze cos uszkodzili, a ze jest cos takiego jak serwis pogwarancyjny, wiec... No dobra, ale tego mi wiecej nie robcie, bo calosc moze trwac do swietego nigdy. Otrzymalem odpowiedz, iz w piatek sa ponownie u mnie i dzialaja dalej. Ok.
W piatek przyjezdzam na budowe i no zastaje, NIC!!! Nikogo nie ma, pusto, cisza i spokoj, majstrow brak. Wsciekly jak rozjuszony byk rozpalilem w kozie i dzwonie do majstra. Okazuje sie, ze wczoraj wszystkiego na tamtej budowie nie skonczyli i dzisiaj dzialaja dalej, ale moge byc pewny, ze w poniedzialek to juz z kopyta rusza!!! A gdzie do jasnej ciasnej jest sobota, a moze jakis telefon z informacja, ze dzisiaj ich nie bedzie... Okazuje sie, ze facio zapomnial do mnie zadzwonic. Tak po prostu. Pytam sie go czy zna takie slowo jak przyzwoitosc i juz wiem, ze nie otrzymam na nie odpowiedzi. Zalegla grobowa cisza i oczami wyobrazni widzialem ogromne znaki zapytania w oczach majstra co taki zwykly inwestorzyna sie rzuca i krzyczy przez telefon.  
Dzwonie do samego szefa. Obiecuje do mnie odzwonic po konsultacji z bratem. Oczywiscie po 2 godzinach ja do niego dzwonie i okazuje sie, ze zaprasza mnie na spotkanie do firmy w sobote miedzy 1000 a 1300. Zalatwimy wszystko wlacznie z umowa, ktora wg niego jest juz tylko formalnoscia w tych okoliczniosciach. No jakos mi sie nie wydaje, ale zgadzam sie na spotkanie. Niestety nie dysponuje taka rozpietoscia wolnego czasu, wiec prosze (!?) uprzejmie o telefon w sobote dokladnie o ktorej mam sie zjawic. Slysze odpowiedz, ze tak tez sie stanie. Juz jakby spokojniejszy nie moge doczekac sie soboty.
Nadeszla sobota. Jest godzina 1000, telefon nie dzwoni. O 1100 juz ja dzwonie, ale szef nie odbiera. Nastepne telefony o 1200 i 1300 pobobnie jak poprzedni koncza sie wlasciwie niczym i tylko rozgoryczenie pozostaje, ze zrobili mnie w balona. Dzwonie do brata szefa, facio, ktory u mnie robil. Moze on cos wie. Oj jaki bylem naiwny. Dziwi sie, ze nie jestem na spotkaniu z jego bratem. Normalny dom wariatow. Po krotkiej dyskusji mowie mu, zrobili mnie w jajo i w poniedzialek ma zabrac swoje klamoty z budowy i jednym slowem wspolpraca nasza konczy sie niczym. Normalny czlowiek zaczalby klamac, ze szarancza, koklusz, jakis szpital sie pojawil i dlatego nie moglem byc na budowie. A tu nic, zadnej skruchy, wytlumaczenia, czy nawet przeprosin tylko jedno slowo: ,,dobra’’. Tak po prostu... I jakos nie moglem nie odniesc wrazenia, ze fachowcy  jako szeroko rozumiane pojecie wychodza z zalorzenia, iz nie ta robota, bedzie inna, nie ten inwestor tyo bedzie inny gosciu z kasa i to jego nastepnego bedziemy zwodzic.
Nadszedl poniedzialek. Brat szefa zjawil sie pare minut po 8 rano. Zabirajac swoje klamoty spytalem sie jego czy facio zdaje sobie sprawe z tego, iz obsmaruje ich w necie i mam nadzieje, ze drugiego tak naiwnego juz nie znajda. Odpowiedz byla powalajaca: ale nas to nie dotyczy i nic nas to nie obchodzi!!! Zaczalem z innej beczki. Czemu do mnie nikt nie dzwonil, ze maja jakies obsowki, jakies inne roboty i poprawki wychodza. Facio na to (UWAGA); ale ja przeciez nie musze sie panu tlumaczyc. To zwalilo mnie juz z nog i generalnie juz nie chcialo mi sie z gosciem gadac. 
Tak wiec facio juz sobie pojechal, a ja zostalem z problemem, ktory mialem 5 tygodni wczesniej czyli trzeba szukac elektryka. Prawde powiedziawszy znalazlem w przeciagu godziny, ale rozgoryczenie pozostalo. Stracony czas, nerwy, niepewnosc i jedna wielka sciema doprowadzaly mnie do furii. A przswiadczenie, ze majstrom sie poprzewracalo w czterech literach nie opuszcza mnie do dzisiaj. Ale mysle sobie, ze boom inwestycyjny juz siem konczy i to teraz majstry beda szukali roboty, a nie odwrotnie. 
Przestrzegam wszystkich przed ta firma i tymi ludzmi. Dobrze zapamietajcie ich nazwiska i niech nikt wiecej nie popelni bledu, ktorego mi nie udalo sie uniknac. Nawet poleconym firmom trzeba patrzec na rece, a najlepiej to stac nad nimi z AK 47, aby poczuli kto jest szefem.

----------


## Rzepa123

FIRMA ARTMAR m. KOSAKOWO k.Gdyni.

Nie polecam w/w firmy. Na poczatku duze zainteresowanie klijentem.Miła obsługa, szczególnie telefoniczna.Po wpłacie pieniędzy zaczynają sie problemy z terminowościa dostarczenia towaru i jakościa usług.Sporo nerwów. Jakość dostarczonego towaru proponuję zobaczyć samemu na stronie

http://www.justis.republika.pl/psy.html


Wydałem u nich ok.20.000 za zniszczenia w porothermie dali mi zniżke 150 zł. Smieszne. Nawiasem mówiac ok. 70 bloczków nie nadawało sie do uzycia.

----------


## rudamalpa2

Masz rację będąc zły, ale nie rozumiem dlaczego nie odesłałeś transportu. Mnie jak przywieziono uszkodzone płyty K-G to odesłałam auto do hurtowni i zapłaciłam tylko za resztę pełnowartościowego towaru.

----------


## Marlena&Marcin

> FIRMA ARTMAR m. KOSAKOWO k.Gdyni.
> 
> Nie polecam w/w firmy. Na poczatku duze zainteresowanie klijentem.Miła obsługa, szczególnie telefoniczna.Po wpłacie pieniędzy zaczynają sie problemy z terminowościa dostarczenia towaru i jakościa usług.Sporo nerwów. Jakość dostarczonego towaru proponuję zobaczyć samemu na stronie
> 
> http://www.justis.republika.pl/psy.html
> 
> 
> Wydałem u nich ok.20.000 za zniszczenia w porothermie dali mi zniżke 150 zł. Smieszne. Nawiasem mówiac ok. 70 bloczków nie nadawało sie do uzycia.


Hmm Ja z Artmaru brałem cały porotherm, cegły, stal, pustaki wentylacyjne, papę itp. Wszystko ma miejscu zgodnie z wcześniejszymi ustaleniami mimo, że z Kosakowa do Skowarcza blisko nie jest. Towar pełnowartościowy. Nie narzekam..

----------


## Konwalia_majowa

Może to nie post na czarną listę, ale szarej listy jeszcze nie ma...
Chodzi o to by ktoś zainteresowany zwrócił uwagę na mały szczegół kupując parapety kamienne w MS OKNA.

Ogólnie z okien do tej pory jestem bardzo zadowolona; i z transakcji i z montażu i w użytkowania okien też (już 2 lata).

Kupiliśmy parapety kamienne w MS i są naprawdę ładne, jest tylko jeden szkopuł, sprawdzony przez nas osobiście:
- parapety są cieńsze o 2-3 mm niż wskazana przy sprzedaży grubość,
(tj. kupione przez nas o grub. 2cm, mają 1,8cm; a sprzedawane o rzekomo gr. 3 cm, mają 2,8 mm). 
Może to nie jest duża różnica ale widoczna gołym okiem. Kupiliśmy część parapetów w MS, a część u innego producenta. W jednym z pomieszczeń chciałam aby "spotkały" się parapety z różnych kamieni i wyszło tak, iż wstawiony jest jeden parapet zakupiony w MS OKNA a przy drugim oknie mamy parapet robiony przez inną firmę - ten drugi ma faktycznie grubość podaną przez producenta. Ewidentnie widoczna różnica grubości !

Umieszczam tutaj tę informację dlatego, iż dopiero po kupnie, mając już u siebie dostarczone parapety zauważyłam różnicę, i mimo, iż parapety podobają mi się to fakt, każdy powinien mieć na uwadze również takie milimetrowe szczegóły przy zakupie. W końcu za to się płaci. Ja dałam spokój z całą sprawą, ponieważ czas nas gonił i tego samego dnia chcieliśmy już je wstawić... No i jak wspomniałam wyżej parapety podobają mi się.

----------


## Perłóweczka

GODNA POLECENIA

Z całą pewnością moge ci powiedziec ze godnym polecenia wykonawca drewna i wiezby jest CIEŚLA-DREWNO z kwidzyna. drewno mają piekne. całe drewno mamy z tej firmy. ostatnio mąż kupił tez od nich deseczki na podłoge strychu . deski suchutkie i po ułożeniu wyglądają jak piekna drewniana podłoga.

----------


## kamlotek

Słyszałam,ale niestety po czasie. Co dziwniejsze, pan Sławomir mieszkał z moimi teściami po sąsiedzku. Dopiero jak zaczeliśmy szukać awaryjnego drewna na więźbę okazało się,że pan z widzenia znany zajmuje się takimi rzeczami.
Dziękuje za wpis. Może ktoś doda tynkarzy,elektryków,ekipę od ociepleń. W końcu trzeba sobie pomagać  :Wink2:  No nie  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Perłóweczka

no widzisz tak to jest ze jak szukamy to nic nie ma a jak juz mamy to wtedy sie okazuje ze jest pełno ekip   :cry:  
co do tynkarzy to mamy namiary na pana z kwidzyna. maz byl patrzec na ich prace. ale jeszcze nie mamy tynkow tak wiec nie moge ich narazie polecic. a druga ekipa robi tynki u mojego kolegi(sa w trakcie) to zobaczymy opinie ale oni sa z grudziadza. dla nich odleglosc to nie problem. 23 zł za metr z materiałem.jeszcze negocjacje.   :big tongue:

----------


## Mariola11

No i dopadło także mnie. Najgorsze z możliwych wydanie "fachowca", a tak miło się zapowiadało. OSTRZEGAM PRZED P. MARIUSZEM TYMIŃSKIM PRZEDSTAWICIELEM FIRMY INWESTYCJI BUDOWLANYCH "ALU-STOLBUD" ŻUKOWO UL. LNISKA 22, TEL. 515 25 38 72 - SZAMBA BETONOWE.
 Ale od początku. Otóż jesienią minionego roku zamówiliśmy szambo u w/w pana. Skorzystaliśmy z numeru telefonu, który mijaliśmy każdego dnia. Mimo drobnego opóźnienia w realizacji umowy - uznaliśmy, że wszystko jest ok. Cena, cóż, nie tak atrakcyjna jak radomska, ale z montażem, wykopem i pełnym serwisem powykonawczym, jak zapewniał nas sympatyczny pan. "Po wybrukowaniu dotniemy kominek, wymienimy płytę na żeliwną" itp. Wszystko pięknie, ale do czasu dokonania płatności. Wiosną okazało się, że szambo prawdopodobnie jest źle uszczelnione. Mimo, że roboty hydrauliczne wciąż nie były skończone i z kanalizacji nie korzystaliśmy - szambo było pełne wody. Hydraulik uspokoił mnie, że to z pewnością drobna sprawa. Trzeba zadzwonic, wypompują wodę i uszczelnią od środka. Miły pan odebrał telefon i zapewnił mnie, że usterkę usunie pod koniec tygodnia. W piątek po kolejnym telefonie - pan już jechał. W sobotę o 8.00 - "był" za pół godziny,  :ohmy:   o 12.30- "właśnie jechał", a potem przestał odbierac telefony, albo je rozłączał.   :Evil:  Skąd ja to znam? Taki typ "fachowca był tu już opisywany.   :Evil:  Wiele godzin spędziłam na budowie, czekając na jadącego miłego p. Mariusza, który "dzisiaj" osobiście miał usunąc usterkę, ale wieczorem okazywało się, że znowu miał za dużo pracy. Ten kabaret trwa już trzeci tydzień. Pan Mariusz jest zaskoczony, że jeszcze sobie tego nie zrobiłam  :ohmy:  . No bo ile to by kosztowało? - pyta mnie zdumiony. Kilka razy siadałam już do komputera, żeby was ostrzec, ale wciąż miałam nadzieję, że p. Mariusz w końcu dojedzie. Może pozwólmy mu  trochę odpocząc i  dac szansę poprawic to, czego nie zrobił dobrze.   :Evil:  A ja głupia, kiedy ktoś na naszym ogólnym forum zapytał o szamba - podałam jego numer. SORRY, NIE WIEDZIAŁAM JESZCZE KTO TO JEST ! :cry:  
Wszystkim budującym życzę, aby nigdy nie spotali takich "miłych fachowców"  :Evil:   podczas swojej budowy.

----------


## MaWi

Dzięki za ostrzeżenie. W przyszłym tygodniu chcieliśmy zamawiać u niego szambo, ale sobie darujemy, zamówimy gdzie indziej.

----------


## hub75

> Dzięki za ostrzeżenie. W przyszłym tygodniu chcieliśmy zamawiać u niego szambo, ale sobie darujemy, zamówimy gdzie indziej.


Polecam z Radomia. Kupiłem dwa w Jesbecie: jeden na deszczówkę drugi na szambo. Bez problemu, bez zaliczek, punktualnie i fachowo. Trzeba tylko zrobić wykop.

----------


## Mariola11

hub75widzisz, a ja jak Polak po szkodzie - mądry. Do mnie jutro przywożą z Radomia właśnie, tym razem na deszczówkę, bo przecież nie mogłam wziąc od p. Mariusza.  :Evil:   Wbrew pozorom, nawet nie czeka się długo na te z Radomia, a  przy dobrym "koparkowym" cena wzrasta niewiele, a więc pozostaje bardzo atrakcyjna. Acha, ostatnio, kiedy p. Tymiński przez pomyłkę odebrał telefon, poinformowałam go, że sprawy tak nie zostawię , ostrzegę przed nim forumowiczów, skontaktuję się z prawnikiem, ale na "Prawdziwym Fachowcu" to nie robi wrażenia. On żyje w głębokim przeświadczeniu, że jemu wszystko wolno, a my to jakaś ciemna, budująca masa, wartościowa przed ściągnięciem kasy, a potem "w głębokim poważaniu". Jestem wściekła na faceta  :Evil:  W życiu się z czymś takim nie spotkałam. Cieszę się MaWi, że zdążyłam. Nie życzę nikomu takich kabaretów. I jeszcze raz ostrzegam - szkoda nerwów, czasu i zdrowia. SZAMBA TEL. 515 25 38 72 - NIE!!! P. MARIUSZ TYMIŃSKI - NIE!!!

----------


## JACUŚ

Dzieki za ostrzezenie wlasnie mialem zamowic u niego zbiornik, przez telefon podal mi cene taka jak z Radomia, no ale w zwiazku z ta sytuacja podziekuje panu  :Lol:

----------


## hub75

Widzę że na czarnej liście szalał Cenzor i usunął np. moje posty przestrzegające przed partaczmi...

----------


## slawciol

> Widzę że na czarnej liście szalał Cenzor i usunął np. moje posty przestrzegające przed partaczmi...


 widzę że nieciekawe rzeczy dzieją się na tym forum, administrator forum usuwa posty związane z przestrzeżeniem innych budujących przed nieuczciwymi wykonawcami. Te forum jest aby pomagać, takie posty są też pomocne, chyba że FORUM MURATORA a w szczególności cenzor uwielbia buble i partaczy. Chyba przestane tu przebywać i kupować MURATORA   :Evil:

----------


## tosiara

Ostrzegam wszystkich przed budowaniem domu przy współpracy z firmą DBS p. Andrzeja Chwoszcza z Białachówka k. Zblewa. 

Jesteśmy kolejnymi osobami oszukanymi przez tego pana – scenariusz jest zawsze ten sam, czyli pan Chwoszcz bierze pieniądze z góry, udaje, że buduje dopóki inwestor nie zorientuje się w czym rzecz i mu płaci, a potem znika z budowy, zmienia numery telefonów, nie ma z nim kontaktu. Wziął ogromne pieniądze i zniknął, zostawiając konstrukcję w takim stanie, że przy pierwszym śniegu zaczęła się walić, a poprawki kosztowały więcej niż wybudowanie domu od nowa (bo np. „oszczędzając” pieniądze dla siebie nie dał słupów podparcia pod dach). 

Okazuje się, że jesteśmy co najmniej trzecimi inwestorami, których oszukał – wszystkie sprawy znalazły się w sądzie – dlatego ostrzegam przed nim wszystkich przyszłych inwestorów, może ktoś inny uniknie tych ogromnych nerwów, kłopotów i strat finansowych, które nam ten człowiek "zafundował".

----------


## Perłóweczka

puk - puk ktoś tu miał coś dodać ???????  :big grin:

----------


## kamlotek

Już się poprawiam  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
Z swojej strony chcę polecić 
Hurtownię TRAFFIC  Dachy i Blachy w Kwidzynie
ul. Sportowa 2
tel. (o55) 279-68-72  793-382-122
Fachowa i szybka obsługa,krótki termin czekania na dostawę no i na rabaty co u każdego inwestora nizmiernie ważne,można liczyć.
Z czystym sercem polecam

----------


## kamlotek

> GODNA POLECENIA
> 
> Z całą pewnością moge ci powiedziec ze godnym polecenia wykonawca drewna i wiezby jest CIEŚLA-DREWNO z kwidzyna. drewno mają piekne. całe drewno mamy z tej firmy. ostatnio mąż kupił tez od nich deseczki na podłoge strychu . deski suchutkie i po ułożeniu wyglądają jak piekna drewniana podłoga.


Potwierdzam  GODNA POLECENIA Firma CIEŚLA-DREWNO
Piłsudskiego 45/14
Kwidzyn
drewno na deskę okapową i łaty przywiezione na czas pozatym miła i fachowa obsługa

----------


## Perłóweczka

widze ze lista sie wydłuża   :big tongue:

----------


## kamlotek

Ale póki co wydaje się,że tylko my budujemy domy i polecamy fachowców,firmy z Kwidzyna  :Roll:  . Naprawdę szkoda  :cry:

----------


## Perłóweczka

Kwidzyniacy śpią a my dziewczyny z końca świata budujemy na odległość i wiemy jak i gdzie uderzyć w kwidzynie   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## kamlotek

Masz świętą rację, ale trochę żal. Wiadomo,jak jeden drugiemu podpowie,to można wielu błędów uniknąć ,nie zatrudniając takiego fachowca.

----------


## Perłóweczka

Oj żal...żal. wielka szkoda ze inwestorzy nie chcą sie dzielic z nami takimi informacjami gdzie mozna tanio i dobrze kupic. przedewszystkim bez zadnych problemow.  :Roll:

----------


## Lasek

> FIRMA ARTMAR m. KOSAKOWO k.Gdyni.
> 
> Nie polecam w/w firmy. Na poczatku duze zainteresowanie klijentem.Miła obsługa, szczególnie telefoniczna.Po wpłacie pieniędzy zaczynają sie problemy z terminowościa dostarczenia towaru i jakościa usług.Sporo nerwów. Jakość dostarczonego towaru proponuję zobaczyć samemu na stronie
> 
> http://www.justis.republika.pl/psy.html
> 
> 
> Wydałem u nich ok.20.000 za zniszczenia w porothermie dali mi zniżke 150 zł. Smieszne. Nawiasem mówiac ok. 70 bloczków nie nadawało sie do uzycia.


Też musiałem się z nimi "użerać", by było w teminie.   :sad:

----------


## monikaa13

> Napisał Rzepa123
> 
> FIRMA ARTMAR m. KOSAKOWO k.Gdyni.
> 
> Nie polecam w/w firmy. Na poczatku duze zainteresowanie klijentem.Miła obsługa, szczególnie telefoniczna.Po wpłacie pieniędzy zaczynają sie problemy z terminowościa dostarczenia towaru i jakościa usług.Sporo nerwów. Jakość dostarczonego towaru proponuję zobaczyć samemu na stronie
> 
> http://www.justis.republika.pl/psy.html
> 
> 
> ...


Proszę o szczegóły. My mamy u nich zamówiony porotherm, zapłacony już w styczniu. Teraz czekamy na pnb, a tu ciągle ktoś pojawia się z nieciekawą opninią na ich temat  :sad:

----------


## partys

> Napisał Lasek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rzepa123
> 
> ...


Mam podobne odczucia - choc może nie od razu na czarną listę. W zeszłym roku równiez kupiłem u nich porotherm. Na poczatku rewelacyjna obsługa, szczególnie przez telefon. Jak kasa wpłynęła było gorzej, ale ostatecznie byłem zadowolony, że w zasadzie wszystko dostarczyli (pęknietych pustaków było również sporo) - tylko dlaczego trzeba było wykonać tak wiele telefonów w okresie dostawy, aby towar ostatecznie znalazł sie na budowie. Z samym miejscem wyladunku też był problem. Najlepiej wywalili by wszystko na droge bo mało z tym kombinacji. Trochę nerwów mnie to kosztowało. 
Dla mnie firma ta jest inspiracją do tego, aby budujac sie powtórnie w przyszłości   :Roll:  założyc własną działalność gospodarczą pt. "Krzak" aby móc robić zakupy bezpośrednio w fabryce.

----------


## monikaa13

Ok. porotherm znalazłam najtaniej w Artmarze. W takim razie gdzie robić dalsze zakupy, byle w jakiś rozsądnych cenach?

----------


## OlafŁukasz

*URZĘDOWSKI. Okna. ODRADZAM!*

Jeszcze okien nie mam, jeszcze nie wiem czy beda felerne, ale za to jak traktuja klienta to ODRADZAM wszystkim kontakt z ta firma.
Umowa podpisana w koncowce lutego, termin 6 tygodni, montaz w polowie kwietnia. W polowie kwietnia mam telefon, ze na produkcje trafi dopiero w 1-ym tygodniu maja. Wsciekam sie, dzwonie do pani z dzialu Zbyt, dzwonie do przedstawiciela, oni tez tam dzwonia, mowie im co o nich mysle, twierdza, ze wczesniej sie nie da, bo byly klopoty z drewnem... ale zapeniaja, ze ten termin (9 maj) jest gwarantowany.

Dzisiaj, czyli w dniu kiedy juz powinny sie produkowac dzwonie do przedstawiciela w Gdyni i pytam jaki jest status. Pani sprawdza u producenta i... mowi mi, ze jest (kolejne) opoznienie o 2 tygodnie...
Normalnie szlag mnie trafia. Bez okien nie moge dokonczyc dachu, zamontowac alarmu, wpuscic hydraulika itd. Wszyscy przesuwani umowieni bo naiwny sadzilem, ze opoznienia dluzszego niz bylo nie bedzie...

*ŻENADA*. Po prostu. I *DRAMAT*.

Czlowiek bierze firme ktora liczy sobie za okna powyzej sredniej, liczy na jakosc, terminowosc etc. Placi spora zaliczke za kilkanascie okien... A oni zlewka na klienta... I to jeszcze zeby sami do mnie zadzwonili i powiedzieli, ze jest kolejne opoznienie. Mamy kryzys? Oby wyeliminowal takich badziewiakow. Gdybym wiedzial, ze tak bedzie, to *NA PEWNO BYM SIE NA NICH NIE ZDECYDOWA*L.
Martwie sie, ze jeszcze cos sp... Poza tym jestem pewien, ze to nie ostatnie opoznienie. Ciekawe jakie teksty beda nastepnym razem?

BTW, czy komus ktos inny produkowal okna dluzej niz 3 miesiace, czy wlasnie ustanowili rekord? Opoznienie (na dzis) rowne dlugosci pierwotnego terminu wykonania to jest coś niepojętego. I się chwalą dyplomami i nagrodami "FIRMA ROKU 2009", "LIDER RYNKU", "Najlepsza w Polsce Firma" "EURO LIDER". Widac wlasnie, co te wszystkie swistki sa warte...

P.S. Update wpisu zrobie jak życie dopisze ciąg dalszy... Jestem przekonany, że to nie koniec moich problemów z firmą URZĘDOWSKI.

----------


## Mariola11

Współczuję, jestem już nieco bardziej zaawansowana w budowie i za mną różne doświadczenia. Na szczęście okna sie nie spóźniały, za to zamknięcie dachu i owszem   :cry:  Pamiętam swoją złośc i bezsilnośc. Na szczęście szefowstwo starało się jakoś rozwiązac wszystko w miarę pozytywnie. Warto pisac o najlepszych i najgorszych. Inni mają szansę uniknąc zbędnych stresów. Trzymam kciuki za szybkie załatwienie sprawy.

----------


## Surfer

"Centrum Bram i Ogrodzeń" z Rumii -Odradzam


Jako , ze jestem tu poraz pierwszy ,Witam zacne grono forumowiczow.  :big grin:  

Pragne wszystkich przestrzec przed firma www.centrum-bram.pl . 
A oto jak wygladala moja wspolpraca z tym wykonawca : Umowe podpisalem i wplacilem zaliczke we Wrzesniu 2008 ,zamówienie miało być zrealizowane do 15 listopada 2008 roku. Na początku listopada poinformowano mnie , ze pracownicy się rozchorowali i nie będzie można dotrzymać terminu umowy. Zgodziłem się na następny termin w marcu 2009 roku .Na początku marca zostałem poinformowany ze moje zamówienie nie może być zrealizowane w marcu gdyż inne zamówienie jest traktowane priorytetowo ze względu na kary umowne , w mojej umowie takich nie było. Zostałem poinformowany , ze na początku kwietnia pracownicy wyleją fundament pod plot lecz i ten termin nie został dotrzymany. W koncu stracilem cierpliwość i po licznych telefonach i próbach kontaktu z szefem firmy, poprosiłem o zwrot zaliczki. Niestety nie otrzymałem pełnej kwoty jaka wpłaciłem na poczet zaliczki. Zostałem poinformowany , ze mogę iść do sadu ale pełnej kwoty zaliczki nie otrzymam gdyż to ja zrywam umowę   :Confused:  , a poza tym muszę pokryć koszty dwukrotnego dojazdu szefa w miejsce w którym było planowane ogrodzenie. 
Dwukrotny jego przyjazd z Rumii do Gdyni kosztowal mnie 300 zlotych.A na swojej stronie reklamuja sie , cytuje : "Zapewniamy bezpłatny pomiar i doradztwo". Pani przyjmująca zlecenia jest bardzo uprzejma , swoja droga zal mi tej Pani , ze ma takiego wspolpracownika. Z Pania podpisywana jest umowa i omawiane szczegoly zamowienia .Wydaje sie , ze ta mila osoba  jest wizytowka calej firmy, ale niestety nie. To zalosny szef, ktory w moim wypadku nawet nie znal tresci umowy .Jest z nim utrudniony kontakt, a w trakcie polemiki słownej jest bardzo arogancki . 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich i zycze kontaktow z uczciwymi i rzetelnymi wykonawcami.*
*

----------


## kamlotek

POSZUKUJĘ
Ekipy do tynków ok 500m2 i ok 130m2 wylewki mixokretem.
Proszę o podanie ceny za m2 robocizny i m2 robocizny z materiałem

----------


## tel-net

... przestrzegam wszystkich przed

ekipą z Lubawy Pana Jerzy Lodowski .

Ekipa porzuciła budowę. Widocznie stwierdzili że nie podołają budowie , przeciągali z kontaktem. Inne ekipa by lała już 2 strop .Stosują partyzanckie metody wobec inwestora. Aby odzyskać projekt musiałem wezwać policję . A i tak wiadomo że nie zabierze im siłą więc mogli spisać notatkę tylko. Aby odzyskać projekt trzeba będzie iść do sądu.....poprostu PRL . Uważajcie , sprawdzajcie ekipy i zabezpieczajcie się umowami. Jestem na etapie szukania nowej ekipy.

----------


## tel-net

... przestrzegam wszystkich przed

ekipą z Lubawy Pana Jerzy Lodowski .

Ekipa porzuciła budowę. Widocznie stwierdzili że nie podołają budowie , przeciągali z kontaktem. Inne ekipa by lała już 2 strop .Stosują partyzanckie metody wobec inwestora. Aby odzyskać projekt musiałem wezwać policję . A i tak wiadomo że nie zabierze im siłą więc mogli spisać notatkę tylko. Aby odzyskać projekt trzeba będzie iść do sądu.....poprostu PRL . Uważajcie , sprawdzajcie ekipy i zabezpieczajcie się umowami. Jestem na etapie szukania nowej ekipy.

----------


## kamlotek

Mogłabym Ci polecić swoją,ale wątpię,że się zgodzą. Z tego co wiem budują raczej "wokół komina".
Życzę powodzenia i cierpliwości w poszukiwaniach  :Wink2:

----------


## aabeti

Witam!
Chciałabym ostrzec wszystkich przed firmą Europrofil z 84-200 Kąpino
ul. Wiejska 1. 
Firma ta zajmuje się rzekomo budowaniem domów, ale tez oknami. Okna ich wykonania są strzasznej jakości, pracownicy robią sobie jaja z szefa. Szef reaguje na telefony tylko do czasu kiedy nie zaczynają się schody. Miałam już tak serdecznie dość tych gości że dokonałam odbioru, żeby ich więcej nie widzieć. Po prostu koszmar.

----------


## kamka2009

Witam na forum!

Chciałabym wszystkich przestrzec przed firmą Fast Bud Sp Zoo (jednoosobową) z Gdyni, reprezontowaną przez pana Macieja M.

Osoba ta została mi polecona, dlatego praktycznie bez wiekszego zastanowienia i analizy kosztów zdecydowalismy siena usługi tej firmy, czego bardzo żałuję!!!

Remont dotyczył głównie wymiany papy na płaskim dachu, orynnowania z wymianą trzech dość sporych świetlików dachowych, wykucia otworu i wstawienia drzwi balkonowych, umieszczenia na jednej części dachu metalowych wsporników na kantówki pod przyszły drewniany taras, rozebrania małego garażu, uzupełnienia ogrodzenia w miejscu powstałym w wyniku wyburzenia tegoż. 
Przekazaliśmy zaliczkę na materiały 30 000!!!!! 

Mogłabym sie rozpisywac pół dnia, ogranicze sie do głównych zarzutów:
- remont miał potrwac 3 tygodnie, rozpoczał sie około tygodnia przed Swietami Wielkanocnymi, nie został zakonczony do dzisiaj
- pan niezle przycina sobie na materiałach, nawet do 30 % wartości brutto, a cena za wykonanie tez jest bardzo wyskoka (np. za okno policzył sobie 1000, a kosztuje 650 zł, 
- nie pomierzył dokładnie dachu, kiedy zlecalismy remont powiedzielismy, ze ma około 300 m2, dopiero kiedy zabrakło materiałów pan Maciej pomierzył i wyszło 380m2, ovzywiscie zarządał dodatkowych pieniędzy na materiały i robociznę, które otrzymał zaraz nastepnego dnia, bo potrafił wydzwaniac co chwilę... Dodam, ze za materiały na poczatkowe 300 m2 policzył sobie 10 000 za dwa rodzaje pap + lepiki, a potem jeszcze 6000 na te dodatkow 80 m dachu z robocizną.
- podczas remontu zgineła komórka pracownika mojego męża i szlifierka o wartości 360 zł z warsztatu, bo remont dotyczył warsztatu połaczonego z domem.
- pracownicy bardzo niechlujni, rzucali swoje rzeczy, gdzie popadnie, zostawiali resztki po jedzeniu, korzystali bez pytania z radia warsztatowego, pobrudzili podłogę w częsci mieszkalnej smołą, bo nie chciało im sie korzystac z drabiny
- kiedy pan Maciej zaczął nowa robotę pozostawił nas ze stertą gruzu i papy i niedokonczoną robotą, przede wszystkim swietliki nie zostały przywiezione, bo człowiek który miał je zorganizować nie wywiązal sie...
- swietlików nie mamy do dzisiaj, pan Maciej przestał odbierac telefony, kiedy pojechalismy do niego przepraszał nas i tłumaczył, ze został oszukany przez człowieka od swietlików i ze za kilka dni wszystko zostanie dokonczone 
- znaleźlismy producenta naszych swietlikow i okazało sie ze od ponad miesiąca czekają na odebranie, zamówione przez Firmę Fast Bud, pan Maciej tłumaczył szefowi firmy, ze nie otrzymał od klienta pieniędzy... 

Jest jeszcze masę zastrzerzeń do postepowania pana Macieja- to zwykły kretacz i oszust !!!! Nie chce wykonywać z powierzonych materiałów, wmawiając, ze cos kosztuje o wiele więcej niz w rzeczywistości. Np za gruchę z pompą chcial 5500, a faktycznie kosztuje maxymalnie 3000 ( my załatwiliśmy za 2200)

Jesli ktos miał do czynienia z tym człowiekiem chetnie podziele się moimi doswiadczeniami.

----------


## hub75

Odradzam zakup kostki Merkado kolor piasek firmy Polbruk, która wyblakła straciła kolor.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/kostka-po...ta,t151546.htm

----------


## Yarecki

Witam na forum

Prosze uwazac na firme MARDAL operujaca w trojmiescie, ktorej szefuje pan Marcin D.  Najpierw decyduje sie podjac konkretnej pracy, oglada pomieszczenia po czym robi wycene, notabene zaakceptowana, a nastepnie sie wycofuje bez konkretnej przyczyny. 
Namiary na ta firme znalazlem na trojmiasto.pl.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tel-net

cd. Lodowski !!!

... 02.06 ekipa wyniosła się z budowy i zabrała narzędzia , przy czym nie omieszkali grozić mi  i  mówiąc że mogę dostać po m......  u siebie na budowie !!!! przy czym P.Lodowski nie ma zamiaru oddać mi dokumentacji , poprostu złodziejstwo.

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed nimi.

----------


## rudamalpa2

> cd. Lodowski !!!
> 
> ... 02.06 ekipa wyniosła się z budowy i zabrała narzędzia , przy czym nie omieszkali grozić mi  i  mówiąc że mogę dostać po m......  u siebie na budowie !!!! przy czym P.Lodowski nie ma zamiaru oddać mi dokumentacji , poprostu złodziejstwo.
> 
> Przestrzegam wszystkich przed nimi.


Ja Cię chyba człowieku nie rozumiem!!!
To po co dałeś mu te narzędzia? Mogłeś zaproponować wymianę, a jak nie to niech spada na drzewo banany prostować

----------


## kamlotek

Poszukuję ekipy do tynków cementowo-wapiennych?

Czy ktoś ma położone tynki przez firmę Marpex? Proszę o opinię  :Roll:

----------


## japan100

Nie radzę kupować okna z firmy POLOKNO!! W razie reklamacji nie macie co liczyc na zrealizowanie jej.Zrobili mi okno balkonowe ,ktore na górze jest półokrągłe ,chyba robili to pierwszy raz bo mam szpare 1,5cm a przy otwieraniu zahacza o mur .Do dnia dzisiejszego a mija juz 3 rok nikt nie raczył się pojawić chociaz dzwoniłem kilka a może kilkanaście razy .Po kilku miesiacach od założenia okien wszystkie sie rozregulowały i oczywiscie tez nie było chetnych do ich ponownej regulacji. Po prostu jakis dramat .Nie dajcie sie NABRAĆ!! Pozdrawiam

----------


## Shakti

*Aapartament Polnoc - p.Robert Barczyński/Szpotan wraz z bratem Mateuszem z Tczewa*


Na początek prezentuję niektóre ze zdjęć wykonanych prac „firmy” *Aapartament Północ* na moje zlecenie. Jakość prac wykonanych przy remoncie mojego mieszkania zdecydowanie różni się od jakości prezentowanych w ich w galerii - www.aapartamentpolnoc.bloog.pl 













Wykonawca przyjął zamówienie na wykonanie prac remontowych związanych z remontem całego mieszkania, które objęły (wg kosztorysu przedstawionego mi pod koniec prac):
- zerwanie starej powłoki malarskiej
- zerwanie gumolitu ze ścian i podłóg w kuchni i łazience
- trzykrotne szpachlowanie ścian i sufitów w całym mieszkaniu
- gruntowanie powłoki szpachlowej
- wklejenie siatki na spękanych częściach sufitowych
- dwukrotne malowanie ścian w łazience
- instalację gniazdek elektrycznych
- demontaż trzech par drzwi
- montaż jednej pary drzwi
- wykonanie dwóch łuków nad wejściem do kuchni i salonu
- ułożenie kafelek na ścianach oraz gresu na podłogach w łazience i kuchni
- montaż instalacji hydraulicznej (miedź)
- instalację hydrauliczną (PCV)
- zerwanie parkietu w przedpokoju
- ułożenie paneli podłogowych w przedpokoju
- montaż urządzeń sanitarnych
- montaż sufitu podwieszanego w przedpokoju

Gwarantując jakość wykonanych przez siebie prac remontowych, wykonawca *p.Robert Barczyńskii* (osoby pragnące poznać nazwisko zapraszam na priva) z „firmy” Aapartament Polnoc, w dniu wyznaczonym przez siebie na odbiór mieszkania przeze mnie, wycenił wykonane prace  na kwotę 8334zł [suma wyższa od zawartej w umowie(6500zł) , mającej obejmować w/w remont oraz remont drugiej łazienki w innym mieszkaniu (za który podziękowałam serdecznie).Cena podwyższona ze względu na rozszerzenie prac o położenie paneli podłogowych w przedpokoju, demontażu dodatkowej pary drzwi oraz montażu nowej]. Niestety efekt końcowy nie reprezentuje sobą gwarantowanej jakości.
W dniu odbioru mieszkania nie stwierdziłam, aby prace zostały zakończone. *Pan Robert Barczyńsk*i gwarantował w ciągu kilku dni dokończenie prac (m.in. podłączenie kabiny prysznicowej i umywalki, zamontowanie reszty gniazdek oraz listw przypodłogowych), jednak widząc jakość „dokończonych” prac zrezygnowałam z jego oferty.
Stwierdzone wady:
KUCHNIA:
- kafelki na ścianach położone krzywo, co jest widoczne „gołym okiem”, a także krzywo docięte
- nieprawidłowo i krzywo położone fugi na ścianach i podłodze (niedociągnięcia, w niektórych miejscach braki)
- rażące „wykończenia” rogów – zrezygnowałam z użycia listw na krawędziach w przekonaniu, iż zostaną one sfazowane – nie zostały
- wyszczerbienie jednej kafelki gresu podłogowego, w widocznym miejscu tuż przy wejściu z salonu do kuchni
- zbyt mała przestrzeń pozostawiona między gresem podłogowym  a drewnianym parkietem w salonie, który 'pracuje'
- niedbale zamontowana kratka wentylacyjna
- rażąco niedbałe wykończenie przy kranie Wytłumaczeniem było pochodzenie kranu z ekspozycji i jego rzekoma wadliwość!Towar zakupiłam jako pełnowartościowy z gwarancją.
- ściany pozostawiono nieprzygotowane do malowania. Remont nie miał obejmować malowania, które miałam w planach wykonać na przygotowanych ścianach samodzielnie

SALON/SYPIALNIA:
- ściany i sufity miały zostać pozostawione w stanie gotowym do samodzielnego malowania ich przeze mnie, jednak tak się nie stało. Ściany i sufity w całym mieszkaniu (prócz łazienki) zostały niedokładnie zaszpachlowane,  prawdopodobnie niezagruntowane, niedbale zeszlifowane i nieoczyszczone. Zauważalne są także na nich głębokie rysy.
- pod parapetami ściany sprawiają wrażenie absolutnie „nietkniętych”
- w okolicach rur i grzejników zostały zaszpachlowane ściany, jednak później absolutnie nie podległy szlifowaniu

PRZEDPOKÓJ:
- nieprawidłowo położone panele podłogowe – przy wejściu do łazienki (bodajże miejsce, w którym najczęściej stawia się stopy) podłoga pracuje, sprawiając wrażenie jak gdyby nie została podłożona pod nią mata (która została przeze mnie zakupiona). Wytłumaczeniem tego faktu była krzywizna podłogi (wcześniej leżał na niej idealnie drewniany parkiet – usunięty ze względu na tzw. „luzy” między poszczególnymi klepkami)
- tak niedbale wykonanych wykończeń ścian przy podłodze nawet najwyższa listwa przypodłogowa nie jest w stanie zakryć
- na świeżo położonej podłodze panelowej zauważyłam wyszczerbienie

ŁAZIENKA:
- kafelki na podłodze i ścianach, podobnie jak w przypadku kuchni, zostały położone krzywo, a także krzywo były przycinane
- nieprawidłowo położone fugi
gubienie krzywizn poprzez fugowanie odstępu między kafelkami a ościeżnicą drzwi  
- poprzez używanie nadmiernej ilości kleju do glazury, w wejściu z przedpokoju do łazienki- powstał stopień (wysokość ok. 3-4cm)
- nie została prawidłowo zamontowana ani podłączona kabina prysznicowa
- brak podłączenia odpływu do umywalki oraz brak zamontowanego syfonu pod nią
- w ścianie naprzeciwko wejścia do łazienki znajduje się okienko licznikowe, osłona tego okienka zostało wykonana ohydnie – okienko przykrywać miała blaszana pokrywa przymocowana do ramy magnesami. Na tę pokrywę (zamontowaną zresztą odwrotnie i bez jakiegokolwiek uchwytu, aby ja zdejmować w razie odczytu) zostały przyklejone krzywo wycięte kafelki. Całość odpadła od pokrywy po ok. 40min od chwili wyjścia wykonawcy –  p.Roberta B-skiego
- zostały zamontowane gniazdka elektryczne bez uziemienia oraz bez izolujących obudowań

INNE WNIOSKI:
- wykonawca pozostawił po sobie nieporządek mimo deklaracji zachowania czystości w trakcie i po zakończeniu prac (np. nieumyta patelnia)  
- mimo przypominania wykonawcy, aby zabezpieczył parkiet i pozostawił go w czystości, parkiet zastałam w 'opłakanym' stanie. Miała na to również prawdopodobnie wpływ w/w patelnia
- sprzęt RTV pozostawiony w mieszkaniu został niezabezpieczony
- lodówka, pralka oraz nowo zakupiona kuchenka zostały uszkodzone poprzez liczne zabrudzenia, wgniecenia oraz zarysowania
- podczas montowania kabiny prysznicowej została wgnieciona w jednym miejscu listwa ozdobna górna
- zakupione przeze mnie drzwi z przeceny (posiadały dwa zadrapania na samej górze od strony zewnętrznej) zostały poobijane i podrapane w wielu innych miejscach.
- po odbiorze kluczy do mieszkania stwierdziłam brak niektórych narzędzi pozostawionych na wyposażeniu mieszkania ( m.in. 4ściski stolarskie, lutownica, śrubokręty i klucze płaskie, noże tokarskie ok 8/10szt.), po zwróceniu uwagi wykonawcy na w/w braki wyposażenia, niektóre z nich (jednak nie wszystkie!!!) zostały mi zwrócone pod pretekstem przypadkowego zapakowania ich ze swoim sprzętem.
- „łuki” wykonane (gratis) w miejscu wymontowanych drzwi z salonu do kuchni oraz z przedpokoju do salonu są niesymetryczne i odstraszające  
- podejrzewam , iż hydraulika, instalacja elektryczna, a także montaż kuchenki gazowej (mimo deklaracji wykonawcy) został wykonany przez osobę bez stosownych uprawnień.
- jakość podłączenia przez siebie kuchenki do gazu p. Robert B-ski sprawdzał za pomocą zapalniczki z dowcipem skierowanym do mnie „Umiesz skakać z okna?”
*           ZNISZCZONE MATERIAŁY MOŻNA WYBACZYĆ, ALE KRADZIEŻY NIE!!!
                 ZDECYDOWANIE NIE POLECAM tego „fachowca”.*


---> Z najświeższych informacji wiadomo mi, iż podobna sytuacja miała miejsce w Rumii. Przypadkowo spotkana w sklepie budowlanym kobieta opowiedziała mi o swojej ekipie.Opis zdecydowanie się zgadzał. Na szczęście nie zdołali zniszczyć aż tylu materiałów jak miało to miejsce w moim przypadku. Mąż zauważył jakość wykonywanej pracy i kazał zakupić materiały za swoje pieniądze oraz dokonać poprawek. Następnego dnia "chłopaki" się już nie zjawili. Zabrali wszystkie narzędzia (również te pozostawione w domu), a także "przy okazji" ukradli sprzęt drugiej profesjonalnej ekipie remontowej.
Najprawdopodobniej jest to ich taktyka - przyjąć zlecenie, "wyrwać" ile się da, a następnie ukraść co można i uciec. Jeśli ktoś jeszcze został oszukany przez tego Pana i jego brata proszę o kontakt...
A.Bertrand

----------


## Państwo Szymańscy

Ja właśnie z mężem weszłam na forum aby również napisać coś o firmie LISS z Kłanina. I zastanawiam się Panie Marynarzu Marcinie z kąd Pan wziął takie informacje na temat Firmy P.H.U.B. "LISS" z Kłanina, jeżeli są to pana jakieś prywatne obiekcje to nie ładnie z Pana strony iż psuje Pan opinie firmie, człowiekowi uczciwemu  i dobremu. Pan Marek Liss właściciel firmy P.H.U.B. "LIss" budował mnie i mojemu mężowi dość spory i "fikuśny" dom w Pucku. Wszystkie prace przebiegły sprawnie, w terminie i nie było jak to Pan pisze pijaństwa czy nie umiejętności czytania planów, jak również dewastacji materiałów. WRĘCZ PRZECIWNIE!!!!! Pan Marek Liss zadbał o odpowiedznie przechowanie materiałów, posiada też dobrego kierownika i majstra budowy którzy nad wszystkim trzymali pieczę! Firma Pana Marka wykazała się dużym profesjonalizmem w wykonywaniu swoich prac, a Pan Marek osobiście jest dobrym Uczciwym człowiekiem, który zawsze służył swoją pomocą czy poradą.
Jak bym jeszcze raz miała budować dom to tylko i wyłącznie z firmą P.H.U.B. "LISS" z Kłanina, gdyż jest to firma GODNA POLECENIA!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zbigmor

> Ja właśnie z mężem weszłam na forum aby również napisać coś o firmie LISS z Kłanina. I zastanawiam się Panie Marynarzu Marcinie z kąd Pan wziął takie informacje na temat Firmy P.H.U.B. "LISS" z Kłanina, *jeżeli są to pana jakieś prywatne obiekcje* to nie ładnie z Pana strony iż psuje Pan opinie firmie, człowiekowi uczciwemu  i dobremu. Pan Marek Liss właściciel firmy P.H.U.B. "LIss" budował mnie i mojemu mężowi dość spory i "fikuśny" dom w Pucku. Wszystkie prace przebiegły sprawnie, w terminie i nie było jak to Pan pisze pijaństwa czy nie umiejętności czytania planów, jak również dewastacji materiałów. WRĘCZ PRZECIWNIE!!!!! Pan Marek Liss zadbał o odpowiedznie przechowanie materiałów, posiada też dobrego kierownika i majstra budowy którzy nad wszystkim trzymali pieczę! Firma Pana Marka wykazała się dużym profesjonalizmem w wykonywaniu swoich prac, a Pan Marek osobiście jest dobrym Uczciwym człowiekiem, który zawsze służył swoją pomocą czy poradą.
> Jak bym jeszcze raz miała budować dom to tylko i wyłącznie z firmą P.H.U.B. "LISS" z Kłanina, gdyż jest to firma GODNA POLECENIA!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nie bardzo rozumiem? Lepiej by było, aby autor napisał o cudzych obiekcjach?
Pomijają formę jego wypowiedzi to ten dział jest właśnie między innymi po to, aby swoje krytyczne uwagi dotyczące wykonawcy tutaj umieszczać.
Nie broniąc, ani nie krytykując wykonawcy to fakt, że coś źle zrobił nie czyni z niego kiepskiego wykonawcy, ani to, że coś zrobił dobrze nie czyni z niego wybitnego.
Krytykowanie kogoś, kto krytykuje firmę, nie znając rzeczywistych faktów jest trochę poniżej logicznego myślenia jak dla mnie.

----------


## a.kajtek

czytam tak sobie ten temat gdyż mnie też dotyczy.....
Też miałem zatrudnioną firmę LISS z Kłanina i rzeczywiście nie mogę narzekać, może nie będę słodził jak Państwo Szymańscy ale marynarz chyba nie z tą firmą współpracował. w każdym bądż razie krótko zwiężle i na temat: firma ta generalnie jest spoko! nie miałem żadnych większych problemów było ok. jakby ktoś chciał żeby polecić to ja nie mam zastrzeżeń, polecam.

PS: a tyle co znam P. Liss to wątpię w to bardzo aby to n pisał w imieniu Szymańskich :

----------


## manieq82

i popatrz no człowiek siedział sobie na onecie i nagle siup na forum muratora bo zobaczył (i naprawdę zupełnie przypadkiem) wątek o firmie która to (też zupełnym przypadkiem) właśnie coś u niego robi

nie no 3 przypadek i idę w lotto pyknać  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

no co Ty... mnie przekonali... Zastanawiam sie czy zatrudnić Pana Lisssa u siebie...  :Lol:

----------


## manieq82

ja ich rozszyfrowałem  :smile: 

nie zauważyłeś jego loginu: kajtek

a kajtek to co?? ..... synek Lisssa  - Ha Haaaa

myślał że go nie rozszyfruję ale ja po dwóch żubrach widzę kto siedzi po drugiej stronie monitora - a tak takie zdolności mam  :cool:   ale ze zwykłej mej skromności ich nie ujawniam  :smile:

----------


## eat my feet

Nie polecam nikomu murarza Tadeusza Puzdrowskiego z Sierakowic. Fachowiec który nie słucha uwag, obrażalski, pustak na pustaku nie równo. Ściany wymurowane przez jego ekipę są wszystkie krzywe, na dwóch metrach ściany znalazłem 4 cm różnicy !!! Ciężki do rozmowy i jakichkolwiek ustaleń. Za jego błędy płacę teraz ciężkie pieniądze aby dom wyglądał jak trzeba.
ODRADZAM WSZYSTKIM !!!

----------


## lus

Odradzam elektryka Andrzej Rosengart -REDA. Zdzierus jakich mało. Natomiast jakość jego prac taka sobie.

----------


## lus

Odradzam firmę Matelbud z Gdyni - baaaaardzo drodzy. A mimo to popełnili kilka "szkolnych" błędów.

----------


## jzfdmbk

Ponieważ zaczynam swoją bytność na tym forum pozwolę sobie powitać gorąco wszystkich.
Tak się złożyło, że miałem okazję przypadkiem przebywać w towarzystwie niektórych forumowiczów przy okazji Waszego spotkania w Urzucie.
Tam też spotkałem się z ofertą, którą chciałbym poddać dyskusji.
Proponuję rozpocząć od umowy, bo to co uzyskałem od ich głownego handlowca zdecydowanie wymaga przedyskutowania i chyba podjęcia działań przez instytucje chroniące konsumenta.
Zresztą spójrzcie sami!




							  Umowa kupna - sprzedaży
Zawarta w dniu …………………… pomiędzy: 
Panią/Panem: …………………………………………………………………………………………………….;
zam.: ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..;
zwanym dalej KUPUJĄCYM, a:
" DANMAR " Sp. z o.o. 83-315 Szymbark 88, zarejestrowanym w KRS w Gdańsku pod numerem 0000128360, NIP 589 177 26 39, REGON 192779780,kapitał zakładowy 100.000,00zł, zwanym dalej SPRZEDAJĄCYM, o następującej treści:

§ 1. Przedmiotem sprzedaży jest budowa i montaż konstrukcji szkieletowej domu ……………………………. typu: ………………………………………,  zgodnie z indywidualnymi  ustaleniami zawartymi w Protokole Ustaleń Technicznych z ………………………., stanowiącego załącznik nr 1 do umowy. 

§ 2. Sprzedawca sprzedaje przedmiot umowy wymieniony w § 1 za cenę ………………………. netto + ………% podatku VAT, tj. …………………………………………zł brutto
	 płatną na konto sprzedawcy     PKO BP S.A. o/KARTUZY 39 1020 1866 0000 1202 0001 4399            lub bezpośrednio do kasy.

§ 3. Do momentu wpłaty całości wartości umowy, przedmiot umowy jest własnością Sprzedającego.

§4. Przed rozpoczęciem prac związanych z montażem domu mieszkalnego, kupujący jest zobowiązany przedstawić kopię pozwolenia na budowę budynku mieszkalnego. W przypadku nie dostarczenia wymaganego dokumentu, sprzedający zastosuje podstawową, tj. 22%  stawkę podatku VAT.

§ 5. Strony ustalają, że przedmiot umowy wymieniony w § 1 sprzedający dostarcza  na wskazany przez kupującego adres, po okazaniu dokumentu wpłaty przez kupującego wymaganej należności zgodnie z postanowieniami §16 umowy .

§ 5.1. Strony umowy ustalają, że montażu konstrukcji domu dokonuje sprzedający przy pomocy	 i asyście kupującego lub wskazanych przez niego osób.

§ 5.2. Kupujący zobowiązuje się do zabezpieczenia placu budowy przed ewentualnymi kradzieżami. 

§  6. Cenę montażu strony określają na kwotę …………………………. zł, która jest wliczona w cenę ogólną,             zgodnie z §2 niniejszej umowy .

§ 7. Ustala się, że załatwienie wszelkich formalności związanych z budową (tj. pozwolenie na budowę,  projekty branżowe, projekt zagospodarowania terenu, itp.) spoczywa na kupującym.                    Dotyczy  to również przygotowania placu budowy.

§ 8. Kupujący zapewnia swobodny dojazd do miejsca montażu. W innym przypadku zobowiązuje się zorganizować przeładunek i dowóz do wyżej wymienionego miejsca.

§  9.   Kupujący zabezpiecza dopływ energii elektrycznej 230 V na miejscu montażu.

§ 10. Kupujący zapewnia zakwaterowanie pracowników “DANMAR”-u w przypadku, gdy montaż konstrukcji   oddalony jest od siedziby firmy więcej niż 50 km. W przeciwnym razie inwestor zobowiązany jest do poniesienia  kosztów przejazdu pracowników.

§ 11. Odbioru dokonuje kupujący przy udziale sprzedającego lub wyznaczonych niego osób. Usunięcia wspólnie ustalonych usterek dokonuje sprzedający na bieżąco w trakcie montażu,  nie później jednak niż 14 dni po montażu.

§ 12. Strony mogą ustalić za odrębną opłatą konserwację elementów poszycia zewnętrznego;                (dotyczy elewacji konstrukcji letniskowych).




§ 13. Kupujący przejmuje ryzyko przypadkowej utraty, uszkodzenia lub zaginięcia przedmiotu umowy lub jego części od chwili rozpoczęcia montażu elementów domu.

§ 14. Kupujący zobowiązuje się do zapewnienia pomocy przy rozładunku przedmiotu umowy oraz przy jego montażu, nie mniej niż 2 osób.  W przypadku braku podczas rozładunku  i montażu pomocy ze strony kupującego, zobowiązuje się kupującego do zapłaty sprzedającemu dodatkowego wynagrodzenia w wysokości 10 % (dziesięć procent) wartości przedmiotu umowy. 

§ 15 . Sprzedający zastrzega sobie prawo obecności inwestora.

§ 16. Kupujący zobowiązuje się do dokonywania następujących wpłat:

I    wpłata -  ………………………………………..zł w ciągu 7 dni od daty podpisania umowy; 
II  wpłata – …………………………………………zł do dnia wyjazdu na montaż;
III wpłata – …………………………………………..zł, za montaż, po ukończeniu budowy ;

§ 17. Szczegółowe warunki techniczne określa Protokół Ustaleń Technicznych wraz z projektem, stanowiące załączniki do niniejszej umowy.

§ 18. Wszelkie zmiany umowy wymagają formy pisemnej.

§ 19. Ewentualne spory wynikłe z niniejszej umowy będą rozpatrywane przez sąd właściwy dla sprzedającego.

§ 20. W części nieuregulowanej niniejszą umową będą miały zastosowanie przepisy Kodeksu Cywilnego. 

§ 21. W przypadku odstąpienia od umowy przez kupującego lub nie wywiązania się z winy kupującego z warunków niniejszej umowy, kupujący ponosi koszty manipulacyjne w wysokości poniesionych przez sprzedającego na realizację umowy , nie mniej jednak niż 10 % wartości umowy ( potrącanej z I wpłaty na realizację umowy ) .

§ 22.  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................................
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............

§ 23. Umowę zawarto w dwóch jednobrzmiących egzemplarzach z czego strony otrzymują po jednym egzemplarzu.



KUPUJĄCY 						SPRZEDAJĄCY 

Szymbark, dnia………………….                               Szymbark, dnia………………….



Wymagane wpłaty to - 20% - w momencie podpisania umowy;
                              - 75% - przed wyjazdem na montaż;
                              - 5% - bezpośrednio po zakończeniu montażu;
Ciekaw jestem Waszych spostrzeżeń!

----------


## barbaragz

> Ostrzegam przed firmą P.P.H.U. MAGNOLIA Paweł Schmidtke z Gdyni. 
> Firma bardzo nierzetelna i niefachowa. Nie znają się na budowlance. Jednym z przykładów ich działania na naszej budowie było m.in. to, że przy układaniu blachodachówki dopasowywali ją przy użyciu młotka, nie mówiąc o innych zniszczeniach materiałów, łącznie z tym że folia dachowa po pokryciu 1/3 dachu wyglądała jak ser szwajcarski. Dokonali masę zniszczeń, które mamy "uwiecznione" na fotografiach.
> Obecnie firma ta zajmują się stawianiem całych domów pod klucz oraz wszelkimi usługami w zakresie prac budowlanych i projektowaniem ogrodów! Potwierdza się, że specjaliści od wszystkiego są specjalistami "od niczego". 
> Firma jedynie dla tych, którzy lubią ekstremalnie nieprzyjemne przeżycia, straty materialne i finansowe + arogancję i chamstwo ze strony właściciela.



*Ludzie !!! ta firma robi remont mojego domu jest strasznie *

----------


## slawciol

> Napisał Konwalia_majowa
> 
> Ostrzegam przed firmą P.P.H.U. MAGNOLIA Paweł Schmidtke z Gdyni. 
> Firma bardzo nierzetelna i niefachowa. Nie znają się na budowlance. Jednym z przykładów ich działania na naszej budowie było m.in. to, że przy układaniu blachodachówki dopasowywali ją przy użyciu młotka, nie mówiąc o innych zniszczeniach materiałów, łącznie z tym że folia dachowa po pokryciu 1/3 dachu wyglądała jak ser szwajcarski. Dokonali masę zniszczeń, które mamy "uwiecznione" na fotografiach.
> Obecnie firma ta zajmują się stawianiem całych domów pod klucz oraz wszelkimi usługami w zakresie prac budowlanych i projektowaniem ogrodów! Potwierdza się, że specjaliści od wszystkiego są specjalistami "od niczego". 
> Firma jedynie dla tych, którzy lubią ekstremalnie nieprzyjemne przeżycia, straty materialne i finansowe + arogancję i chamstwo ze strony właściciela.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ludzie !!! ta firma robi remont mojego domu jest strasznie *


Czy logujecie się tylko po to by wejść na czarną listę i kogoś opisać?

----------


## przestrzegam123

ZAKŁAD BUDOWLANO - REMONTOWY - DANIEL POCIERZNICKI
RUMIA GARBARSKA 18
Nr ew. 11866
Wykonawca wykonujący docieplenia styropianem, szpachlowanie i tynki strukturalne.
FUSZERKA, NIE ZNA SIĘ, NIE POSIADA KWALIFIKACJI, Pracownicy ubliżają.

Jest to wykonawca, który wraz z trzema podległymi mu pracownikami nie zna fachu, który wykonuje. Bardzo przestrzegam przed nim i jego pracownikami którzy dodatkowo ubliżają żonie inwestora, mrucząc sobie wulgarne komentarze na jej temat.
Firma ta nie zna technologi klejenia ani tynkowania, robi prace na odpieprz byle szybciej i byle dostać pieniądze i zwiać bez usuwania usterek.

Nie wie co to jest zatapianie siatki w kleju.
Kładzie suchą siatkę zbrojącą na brudne podłoże po czym zasmarowuje od góry, wciskając klej przez oczka, naiwnie myśląc, że to jakoś przejdzie i nie odpadnie. Zaczęło odpadać po 3 dniach od nałożenia.

Narożniki aluminiowe, przeznaczone do wzmacniania wypukłych rogów styropianu przykłada bez przyklejenia czyli wtapiania w warstwę kleju co skutkuje natychmiastowym odspajaniem się narożnika i pękaniem tynku na nim. Na brudne podłoże kładzie narożnik i od góry wciska klej cementowy. Wszystkie narożniki jakie wykonał zaczęły pękać jeszcze w trakcie jego prac. Narożniki są po prostu luźno osadzone i wiszą w powietrzu.

Właściciel wraz z podległym mu jednym z pracowników awanturują się udając, że robią dobrze, a pęknięcia pochodzą nie wiadomo skąd. Całe szczęście, że nie robili innych czynności bo już sobie wyobrażam jak by przykleili styropian.

Właściciel jest skłonny podpisać gwarancję na 10 lat o następującej treści, byle tylko zgarnąć zapłatę i zwiać z placu budowy. Wolę jednak usunięcie usterek od zobowiązania gwarancyjnego.
Treść, którą był skłonny podpisać w zamian za zapłatę pozostawię bez komentarza i przestrzegam każdego przed ww firmą, jej właścicielem i jego trzema pracownikami.

„
Nie wykonałem czynności wtapiania kątowników wzmacniających narożnik w warstwę kleju gdyż nie jest to według mnie konieczne. Wykonałem te czynności poprzez bezpośrednie przyłożenie kątownika aluminiowego do suchego narożnika styropianowego, bez kleju, bez zagruntowania i poprzez wciśnięcie kleju przez siatkę wokół narożnika od góry, pozostawiając sam kątownik narożnika bez warstwy kleju pod spodem, siatkę pozbawioną kleju od spodu, siatkę leżącą bezpośrednio na styropianie ale nie wtopioną w klej. Uważam, że tak jest poprawnie.
Nie wykonałem wtopienia kątowników narożnikowych gdyż nigdy tak nie robiłem i według mnie nie potrzeba tego robić gdyż nie zwiększa to w żaden sposób wytrzymałości narożnika na zmiany temperatur ani nie wzmacnia mechanicznie. Jest to zbędna czynność. Pozostawiona pustka powietrzna bez kleju pod kątownikiem narożnikowym oraz siatka bezpośrednio na styropianie, niezatopiona w kleju nie wpływa szkodliwie na wytrzymałość ani na możliwe pękanie ani na odpadanie tynku ani na zniekształcenia mechaniczne ani termiczne.

Na wszystkie wykonane usługi udzielam 10 lat gwarancji, w szczególności gwarantuję, że zakwestionowany przez inwestora sposób montażu kątowników narożnikowych bez ich wtapiania w warstwę kleju nie doprowadzi do pękania narożników i/lub odpadania tynku w tych miejscach. Wszelkie usterki wynikłe z tego tytułu zobowiązuję się usuwać w okresie 10 lat  na własny koszt w terminie 30 dni od daty ich zgłoszenia.”

----------


## sly123

> ...
> Nie wykonałem wtopienia kątowników narożnikowych gdyż nigdy tak nie robiłem i według mnie nie potrzeba tego robić gdyż nie zwiększa to w żaden sposób wytrzymałości narożnika na zmiany temperatur ani nie wzmacnia mechanicznie. Jest to zbędna czynność. Pozostawiona pustka powietrzna bez kleju pod kątownikiem narożnikowym oraz siatka bezpośrednio na styropianie, niezatopiona w kleju nie wpływa szkodliwie na wytrzymałość ani na możliwe pękanie ani na odpadanie tynku ani na zniekształcenia mechaniczne ani termiczne.
> 
> Na wszystkie wykonane usługi udzielam 10 lat gwarancji, w szczególności gwarantuję, że zakwestionowany przez inwestora sposób montażu kątowników narożnikowych bez ich wtapiania w warstwę kleju nie doprowadzi do pękania narożników i/lub odpadania tynku w tych miejscach. Wszelkie usterki wynikłe z tego tytułu zobowiązuję się usuwać w okresie 10 lat  na własny koszt w terminie 30 dni od daty ich zgłoszenia.”


Współczuję, jesteś teraz w skomplikowanej sytuacji. Niby zrobione, jednak całkowicie niezgodnie ze sztuką. Jak zdecydujesz się to zerwać to przynajmniej nie będzie dużych strat w styropianie - tak położoną siatkę można płatami zrywać ze ściany.

----------


## sly123

> ...
> Nie wykonałem wtopienia kątowników narożnikowych gdyż nigdy tak nie robiłem i według mnie nie potrzeba tego robić gdyż nie zwiększa to w żaden sposób wytrzymałości narożnika na zmiany temperatur ani nie wzmacnia mechanicznie. Jest to zbędna czynność. Pozostawiona pustka powietrzna bez kleju pod kątownikiem narożnikowym oraz siatka bezpośrednio na styropianie, niezatopiona w kleju nie wpływa szkodliwie na wytrzymałość ani na możliwe pękanie ani na odpadanie tynku ani na zniekształcenia mechaniczne ani termiczne.
> 
> Na wszystkie wykonane usługi udzielam 10 lat gwarancji, w szczególności gwarantuję, że zakwestionowany przez inwestora sposób montażu kątowników narożnikowych bez ich wtapiania w warstwę kleju nie doprowadzi do pękania narożników i/lub odpadania tynku w tych miejscach. Wszelkie usterki wynikłe z tego tytułu zobowiązuję się usuwać w okresie 10 lat  na własny koszt w terminie 30 dni od daty ich zgłoszenia.”


Współczuję, jesteś teraz w skomplikowanej sytuacji. Niby zrobione, jednak całkowicie niezgodnie ze sztuką. Jak zdecydujesz się to zerwać to przynajmniej nie będzie dużych strat w styropianie - tak położoną siatkę można płatami zrywać ze ściany.

----------


## sly123

Co się dzieje z fachowcami? Wygineli? 
Zaczynając budowę myslałem, że partacze to margines. W tych czasach ludzie muszą robić dobrze, bo inaczej nie będą mieli pracy. Co się okazuje. Dobrych fachowców można policzyć na palcach. Nawet ekipy z białej listy robią na odwal - aby szybko skończyć i wziąć pieniądze. Bo często na białą listę trafiają firmy polecane przez inwestorów, którzy nie mają zielonego pojęcia o sztuce budowlanej.

----------


## MaWi

Sly123-mam takie same odczucia jak Ty.
Dotychczas myślałem ,że tylko mi się trafiają tacy "fachowcy" zdziwieni,że wymagam pionów,poziomów,szczelnych izolacji,dokładnej pracy itp.itd.Do Twojego postu dopisałbym że na białą listę niektóre firmy trafiają,bo wpisują ich znajomi,lub wręcz jest to samoreklama-co w/g mnie jest mocno nieuczciwe.
Inni zaś wykonawcy za to ,że napisałem o nich i ich postępowaniu prawdę na czarnej liście próbują postraszyć mnie sądem.

----------


## bemol

> JANUSZ WICKI - tynki wewnętrzne cementowo-wapienne, maszynowe.
> Firma wcześniej polecana na Forum. Niestety nadmiar zleceń poprzewracał im w głowach. Na suficie góry i doliny. Na odcinku 2m uzyskują odchylenia od poziomu do 6cm !!! NIE POLECAM !!!



Wszystko co wyżej napisano,to zdarzyło się u mnie,plus posadzki.Niestety nie zauważyłem tej opinii wcześniej.Sugerowałem się "białą listą".
Ta firma to tylko zbieranie zlecen i przekazywanie roboty inny.Może można trafić lepiej niż u mnie.Ale w totka też można wygrać.Własciciel nawet nie reaguje na uwagi,nie raczył wykonania sprawdzić.

----------


## Roksanka

Witam. 
Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić firmę remontową. Pan Wiesiu ma swoją stronę internetową.Są tam zdjęcia z wykonanych prac. Zapraszam.
http://www.profesjonalneuslugibudowlane.vgh.pl/news.php
Kontakt.tel.507023616. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stils

Nie polecam:
Mirosław Flis tel 788 640 518 
Wykonywal  (razem ze swoją ekipą) wykonczeniowke w moim domu. Wymalowany pokoj to same smugi. Podczas ukladania paneli spieprzyli montowanie listwy progowej (nie jest pod drzwiami). Drzwi wypaprali gruntem, że do dzis nie mogę ich domyć. Po wzietej zaliczce już sie nie pojawili. Przestał odbierac telefony i ciagle tylko pisal SMSy ze bedzie za tydzien, ze sprawy rodzinne itp itd. Nie polecam. Pan wykonuje również ukladanie dachówki i pewnie praca na innej budowie lepiej mu sie oplacała.

----------


## stils

> Nie polecam:
> Mirosław Flis tel 788 640 518 
> Wykonywal  (razem ze swoją ekipą) wykonczeniowke w moim domu. Wymalowany pokoj to same smugi. Podczas ukladania paneli spieprzyli montowanie listwy progowej (nie jest pod drzwiami). Drzwi wypaprali gruntem, że do dzis nie mogę ich domyć. Po wzietej zaliczce już sie nie pojawili. Przestał odbierac telefony i ciagle tylko pisal SMSy ze bedzie za tydzien, ze sprawy rodzinne itp itd. Nie polecam. Pan wykonuje również ukladanie dachówki i pewnie praca na innej budowie lepiej mu sie oplacała.


Dodam, że Pan posługuje się też innym numerem telefonu i w tym przypadku nazywa się Waldek tel 888234264

----------


## Jerzy Lodowski

> ... przestrzegam wszystkich przed
> 
> ekipą z Lubawy Pana Jerzy Lodowski .
> 
> Ekipa porzuciła budowę. Widocznie stwierdzili że nie podołają budowie , przeciągali z kontaktem. Inne ekipa by lała już 2 strop .Stosują partyzanckie metody wobec inwestora. Aby odzyskać projekt musiałem wezwać policję . A i tak wiadomo że nie zabierze im siłą więc mogli spisać notatkę tylko. Aby odzyskać projekt trzeba będzie iść do sądu.....poprostu PRL . Uważajcie , sprawdzajcie ekipy i zabezpieczajcie się umowami. Jestem na etapie szukania nowej ekipy.



Witam 


Chciałbym ustosunkować się do pomówień Inwestora( Andrzeja A. z Olsztyna )  w stosunku do mojej osoby jak i firmy. 
Żeby wyciągać negatywne opinie należy wysłuchać drugą stronę.  
Nigdy nie opuściłem budowy bez powodu. Inwestor i Kierownik budowy mają obowiązek przystąpić do odbioru i sporządzania protokołu robót zanikowych oraz zmian jakie wprowadzili – do czego nie przystąpiono . Jak również Inwestor dokonywał zmian na budynku bez poprawek w projekcie .

Mimo wysłanych do Inwestora trzech pism z żądaniem i prośbą o dokonanie poprawek w projekcie i do odbioru prac zanikowych oraz podjęcie konkretnej decyzji co do zmiany wysokości piwnic i izolacji fundamentów.  Prowadzenie prac bez aktualizacji planów zmusiło mnie do rozwiązania umowy z uprzednim powiadomieniem pisemnym Inwestora.  

Za wykonane prace Inwestor nie wypłacił ani złotówki (sprawa w Sądzie z mojego powództwa ) jak twierdzi w pomówieniach ,że biorę zaliczki i klops . 
Niech Pan Inwestor pokaże pokwitowanie ,że jakiekolwiek pieniądze otrzymałem . 
Był pewien ,że może mną manipulować . Nie spodziewał się ,że rozwiążę umowę z winy Inwestora.

Swoją desperację i rozżalenie wylał na forum a takie wypowiedzi na forum bez podstawy tez kosztują .  

W ciągu 17 lat działalności nigdy nie miałem takiej negatywnej opinie. 
Łatwo jest wejść na forum i wylać swoje żale niż rozwiązać daną sytuacje jak dorosły . 
Ja również mogłem wejść na takie forum opisać tą sytuacje z mojego punktu widzenia i przestrzec wszystkie ekipy budowlane przed tym Inwestorem ale jako osoba dorosła z doświadczeniem budowlanym nie bawię się w takie rzeczy. 

Wykonawca Jerzy Lodowski

----------


## tel-net

Usunięty - naruszony regulamin forum.

----------


## tel-net

Witam serdecznie wszystkich Andrzej Antoniuk Inwestor

Widzę że P.Lodowski chce wywołać wśród inwestorów litość , lecz niestety dla osób które są nieuczciwe nie ma miejsca na rynku.Od wielu osób w olsztynie można usłyszeć o jego firmie jak robią z inwestorów sprawców jego kłopotów.Odnosząc się do wypowiedzi P.Lodowskiego . Jest prawdą że opuścił plac budowy , dopiero po tygodniu dostałem pismo gdzie przez cały tydzień nie można było się z nim skontaktować telefonicznie.Prace zanikowe nie zostały odebrane ponieważ nie zostały takowe wykonane więc jak można coś odebrać.Co do zmian wykonawca miał wszystkie informacje o wysokościach.Ani razu ekipa nie prosiła i nie wymagała dziennika budowy gdzie wszystko jest aktualne.
 Firma pracowała na budowie 7 dni i robiła tylko ściany piwnicy. Po tygodniu zeszła i żąda około 20 000 zł 

Firma P.Lodowskiego uważała zapewne że przestraszę się że zejdą z budowy i robota będzie stała , tak i tez było że stała ale znalazłem innego wykonawcę uczciwego choć musiałem przepłacić więc jest bez zasadne twierdzenie że chciałem zaoszczędzić. Moje wpisy nie zą desperacją ani rozżaleniem lecz próbą ostrzeżenia innych uczciwych inwerstorów.
Nadmienię że P.Lodowski do tej pory nie zwrócił mi mojego projektu gdzie otrzymał kopie i oryginał. Twierdził że mogę poczynić zmiany w nim !!!! musiałem sprowadzić policję na plac budowy , już niedługo sprawa w sądzie.

Już nie wspomnę że firma groziła mi na budowie że coś mi się stanie !!!!!

  Nie jestem sam jako pokrzywdzony przez tę firmę , jeżeli ktoś chce więcej faktów proszę o kontakt.

  nie będę już więcej pisał bo nie ma to sensu , drodzy czytelnicy lepiej trochę przepłacić niż połasić się a potem tego żalować.

  Pozdrawiam

----------


## tel-net

Witam serdecznie wszystkich Andrzej Antoniuk Inwestor

Widzę że P.Lodowski chce wywołać wśród inwestorów litość , lecz niestety dla osób które są nieuczciwe nie ma miejsca na rynku.Od wielu osób w olsztynie można usłyszeć o jego firmie jak robią z inwestorów sprawców jego kłopotów.Odnosząc się do wypowiedzi P.Lodowskiego . Jest prawdą że opuścił plac budowy , dopiero po tygodniu dostałem pismo gdzie przez cały tydzień nie można było się z nim skontaktować telefonicznie.Prace zanikowe nie zostały odebrane ponieważ nie zostały takowe wykonane więc jak można coś odebrać.Co do zmian wykonawca miał wszystkie informacje o wysokościach.Ani razu ekipa nie prosiła i nie wymagała dziennika budowy gdzie wszystko jest aktualne.
 Firma pracowała na budowie 7 dni i robiła tylko ściany piwnicy. Po tygodniu zeszła i żąda około 20 000 zł 

Firma P.Lodowskiego uważała zapewne że przestraszę się że zejdą z budowy i robota będzie stała , tak i tez było że stała ale znalazłem innego wykonawcę uczciwego choć musiałem przepłacić więc jest bez zasadne twierdzenie że chciałem zaoszczędzić. Moje wpisy nie zą desperacją ani rozżaleniem lecz próbą ostrzeżenia innych uczciwych inwerstorów.
Nadmienię że P.Lodowski do tej pory nie zwrócił mi mojego projektu gdzie otrzymał kopie i oryginał. Twierdził że mogę poczynić zmiany w nim !!!! musiałem sprowadzić policję na plac budowy , już niedługo sprawa w sądzie.

Już nie wspomnę że firma groziła mi na budowie że coś mi się stanie !!!!!

  Nie jestem sam jako pokrzywdzony przez tę firmę , jeżeli ktoś chce więcej faktów proszę o kontakt.

  nie będę już więcej pisał bo nie ma to sensu , drodzy czytelnicy lepiej trochę przepłacić niż połasić się a potem tego żalować.

  Pozdrawiam

----------


## piwalek

Witam, 

Proszę uważać na firmę AMBIS (www.ambis.pl) montującą i sprzedającą napędy do bram. Jest ona również przedstawicielem firmy Faac. 

Kilka miesięcy temu oddałem wadliwego pilota do reklamacji - po wielu prośbach i telefonach przedstawiciel (lub właściciel - nie wiem) rzucił mi do telefonu : "Proszę sobie poszukać innej firmy która to panu zrobi". 

Oczywiście, pilota - nawet tego uszkodzonego mi nie oddał więc jest to prawie jak kradzież. 

Obecnie będę dochodził swoich praw na drodze sądowej...

----------


## DoCentus

A  ja umieszczam na CZARNEJ LIŚCIE: 
*"MILOCH" - Krzysztof Miloch z miejsc. Karsin ul.Długa* za: niepoważne podejście do handlu i totalne olewanie kontrahenta. Trzymać się z daleka! 

Na początek zaopatrzyłem sie w telefon i usiadłem przed komputerem. Znalazłem producentów/przedawców i po kilku telefonach zdecydowałem się złożyc zamówienie. Na początku było miło. Ustaliłem termin (PONIEDZIAŁEK za dwa tygodnie). Cena tyle i tyle plus transport. Cenę przywózki ustaliliśmy na konkretną sumę, a nie na "xx"zł/1km bowiem dokładnej ilości kilometrów nie znałem. W czwartek lub w piątek poprzedzający dzień przywózki miałem dostać telefon potwierdzający. 
Telefonu nie było. W sobotę wieczorem zadzwoniłem z pytaniem o moje kręgi betonowe. Odpowiedziano mi, że nie będą w poniedzialek, może we wtorek albo we środę. Pociemniało mi w oczach. To ja mam brać urlop w ciemno i czekać aż im przyjdzie ochota zrealizować zamówienie? A można mnie było uprzedzić? Wystarczyłby jeden telefon. 
Podziękowałem za usługę. Zrezygnowałem z zamówienia. 
Minął dzień i mam telefon. Dzwoni żona szefa z grzecznym pytaniem czy może bym jednak wziął te kręgi? Zgodziłem sie a nawet zwiększyłem zamówienie o kilka sztuk dla sąsiada. Mają przyjechać w porze obiadowej następnego dnia. Przyjechali o 20.00! Znowu ja musiałem dzwonić i dopytywać się czy w ogóle wyjechali. Jako, że sąsiad miał bliżej działkę transport złożyliśmy u niego. Kręgów było dokładnie tyle ile potrzebował sąsiad. Pytam się syna szefa kiedy będą dla mnie. Jutro będą bo dzisiaj jest za późno. 
"Jutro" kopałem cały dzień na działce ale o 20.00 zadzwoniłem z tradycyjnym pytaniem "gdzie są moje zamówione kregi". Usłyszałem, że im się nie opłaca wozić tak daleko (wynajęty kierowca nie umiał obliczyć sobie trasy?!) i nie przywiozą, chyba że znajdą tańszy transport. Ani słowa "przepraszam" za brak chociażby telefonu z informacją o sytuacji!!! 
Tym sposobem zalatwiłem sąsiadowi kręgi betonowe a sam zostałem na lodzie.

----------


## Waveman

Zdecydowanie odradzam współpracę z firmą *KBS Gliwa Sp. z o.o.* Nie potrafią budować domów. Firmę tą charakteryzuje: skandaliczne traktowanie klienta, brak umiejętności organizacji budowy, kompletny brak nadzoru nad pracownikami (zwykle przypadkowymi, często uczącymi się roboty), brak umiejętności zarządzania finansami (wpłatami klientów). Jakość budowy urąga nie tylko standardom budownictwa, ale wszelkim zasadom zdrowego rozsądku. Budowa naszego domu prowadzona była dwa lata i nie została przez firmę zakończona pomimo regularnego i terminowego finansowania z naszej strony. Informuję również, że na firmie ciąży co najmniej jeden (o tym jednym wiem na pewno) wyrok sądowy związany z niewykonaniem umowy. Prowadzonych jest wiele postępowań komorniczych i windykacyjnych. Szanowni Państwo, potencjalni Inwestorzy, jeśli nie chcecie stracić swoich pieniędzy, uważajcie podczas wszelkich rozmów prowadzonych z panią *Krystyną lub Mirosławem Gliwa*, niezależnie pod jaką nazwą firmy występują (zarejestrowali nową firmę budowlaną pod adresem swojego biura *w Gdańsku przy ulicy Kartuskiej 353a*).
Zapewniam, że jestem w stanie poprzeć moją opinię szczegółową i wszechstronną dokumentacją.
Pozdrawiam Budujących
Marek[/b]

----------


## sagachrzanow

Chciałabym dodać Krzysztof Łukasik Rzeczenica ul. Słoneczna 12 Stolarka Budowlana.
W styczniu zamówione schody drewniane, termin wykonania umówiony na marzec, jest wrzesień a wykonawcy ani słychu , ani dychu. Kontakt telefoniczny zerowy, nie odbiera telefonów, ewentualnie zmienia numer na inny.
Część materiału przywiózł mi w marcu, mówiąc, że za parę dni przyjdzie wykonać montaż, wziął zaliczkę w wysokości 7500 zł . Teraz po rozpakowaniu materiału okazało się, że stopnice nie są wykonane z dębu tylko z innego drewna w dodatku bardzo miękkiego, a podest zrobiono z drewna bukowego, na który naklejono 5 mm drewna tego co na schodach, efekt kolebka zamiast podestu.
Czuję się oszukana.
Dodatkowo u znajomych wziął zaliczkę na drzwi w wysokości 1000 zł, po czym zrezygnował z wykonania ich uzasadniając, że nieopłaca mu się ich robić i że zwróci zaliczkę, lecz do dnia dzisiejszego tego nie uczynił.  [/b]

----------


## wdeja

Młody 20-latek, który po podpisaniu umowy bardzo nieprofesjonalnie brał się do roboty (w sumie tylko wykop został zrobiony prawidłowo tzn prosto, natomiast zbyt płytki jak na ciężkie ogrodzenie). Potem to już porażka. Kompletne partactwo. Inny wykonawca nie mógł się nadziwić braku podstawowej wiedzy budowlanej - no cóż jeszcze gówniarz. Ale stronę internetową ma dość interesującą. Reasumując wziął pieniądze, spartolił robotę, zostawił łopatę i poziomicę i zniknął. Kontakt oczywiście obecnie niemożliwy. 
Przestrzegam wszystkich, nie dajcie się zwieść.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam - telefon 604 78 36 23

----------


## DoCentus

Mega NEGATYW dla firmy *SZTUK-MAR* z *Wejherowa* za: olewanie klienta i CHAMSTWO.

Typowy przypadek - na początku słodziutcy i mili. Tylko na początku. A było to tak:
Zamówiłem 1 parapet, dałem zaliczkę 10 zł, termin odbioru osobistego umówiony. W dzień odbioru do południa dostaje telefon z zapytaniem czy muszę dostać parapet dzisiaj czy też może być w poniedziałek. Odpowiedziałem, że skoro mam umówionego fachowca to chcę wolałbym dzisiaj. Będą próbowali załatwić. Zadzwonią. Oczywiście nikt nie zadzwonił. Towaru nie dostałem. Odebrałem we wtorek. Na pytanie dlaczego w umówionym terminie nie otrzymałem nawet telefonu z ostateczną informacją facet zarzucił mi że podnoszę głos niepotrzebnie bo widzę przed sobą kobietę (kobieta też tam była ale oprócz niej dwóch facetów, a głosu nie podnosiłem tylko 3 razy raczyłem ponowić pytanie). W końcu rzucono mi pytanie czy płacę za towar. Przy wydawaniu reszty facet walnął  5-złotówką w blat stołu tak, że miałem obawy czy jej nie uszkodził. Powtórzył tą demonstrację swojego niezadowolenia drugi raz przy następnej monecie. Odchodząc na moje "do widzenia" usłyszałem "dobranoc" (godzina była przedpołudniowa - zatem pijany czy złośliwy?). Odpowiedziałem "żegnam" jako, że moja noga tam więcej nie stanie.

Słyszałem powiedzenie o Jaśnie Panu, któremu słoma z buta wystaje....

----------


## czmirek

wiec po co zatrudniales " gowniarza"? mialo byc dobrze , szybko, fachowo no i tanio.?

----------


## hub75

Mały update czarnej listy. Omijajcie szerokim łukiem.

- Stolarz p.Lange tel. 661-923-664 z okolic Mirachowa, który wykonuje drzwi i schody. Wykonanie tandetne i badziewiackie, kolor wyszedł zupełnie inny niż na próbniku niektóre elementy drzwi również inne niż zamawiałem, o jakości materiałów nie wspomnę - fornir zamiast litego drewna. Facet obiecał wszystko poprawić i .... od roku słuch o nim zaginął. Generalnie jedna z większych porażek przy wykończeniówce. Ekipa przygarnęła sobie również stare narzędzia które stanowiły moją własność... 

- Facet od płotów tel.880-979-033 który nie potrafi ukręcić mocnego betonu - po roku murek zaczyna się  sypać. Do tego poginęły drobne rzeczy z garażu i zeżarli moje ogórki kiszone (wrrrrr..) ;-( Jest niezłym aktorem, wzbudza litość, opowiada jak go inwestorzy oszukali a na koniec "zajumał" puszkę z farbą i 4 worki cementu  :wink: 

- 

Prawdopodobnie w przyszłym tygodniu dodam kolejne czarne owce  :Smile:

----------


## tbogo

poszlo 2 razy

----------


## tbogo

ledwie rozpoczalem budowe a juz sprawa do sadu pojdzie  :sad:  
wykonawca polecony przez architekta - solidny, uczciwy, duza firma, robi olbrzymie projekty, szybki, niedrogi itd. (glownie firma stawia domy drewniane), wlasny tartak (czyli tani material)
zdecydowalismy sie na niego po tych wszystkich namowach.
pierwsze spotkanie z pol roku przed budowa. wrazenia : niemlody wysoki pan z wasikiem, wrazenie pozytywne. zna sie na rzeczy, w miare konkretny, w sumie OK.
potem kosztorys do banku: pracowniaca wysyla mi kosztorys, tragedia, przerabiam go sam bo w te bzdury nawet laik by nie uwierzyl, ale co tam, to tylko do banku.
mamy kredyt, spotykamy sie w celu ustalen. kosztorysu nie moge sie doprosic, czas ucieka. niech robotnicy wchodza a do cen sie dogadamy. ustalamy cene na fundamenty i plyte betonowa 5-7tys (32m2 dobudowka, jego zdaniem 37 bo po obrysie zewnetrznym, moze i ma racje, nie spieram sie).
wchodza robotnicy, po 3 dniach zaliczka. 20.000 (umowy nie mamy).
podpisujemy kosztorys na szybkiego w samochodzie (tak skubany czlowieka kreci ze nawet nie ma czasu policzyc)
dostaje KP i umowe do przeczytania.
w domu licze i kwoty straszne. blacha z robocizna 95zl/m2, rynny metal 95zl/mb, tynk (material) na 30m2 2400zl!!! (licze sam, wychodzi 150zl, nie nie to nie pomylka - sto piecdziesiat zl!!!), pokrycie dachowe - deski + 2xpapa - 3500zl a ja licze osb i 2xpapa wychodzi 1500zl (dach 45m2), wiezba dachowa na te dobudowke 6600zl (za tyle to na caly dom bym kupil).
dzwonie z rezygnacja, wiadomo slowne wyrzuty, utarczki ale rezygnuje z uslug. straszenie ze jak tak to oddaje kase i schodza z budowy od zaraz (ale mnie przestraszyl  :Lol:  , przeciez o to mi chodzi) ale to by bylo za proste.
jade z kolegami z branzy, cos ich tknelo i sprawdzaja wykonanie fundamentow i plyty - zalany chudziak. okazuje sie, ze fundamentow brak, miala byc glebokosc 1,6m od posadzki istniejacego budynku, w rzeczywistosci jest z 50cm. zero izolacji poziomej, potem twierdzil ze mial zrobic - styropian, styrodur + folia. tylko co chcial izolowac?? jak ani lawy nie wylane na odpowiedniej glebokosci ani scianki fundamentowej nie zrobil. lawy niby jakies sa ale o metr wyzej niz w projekcie.
dzwonie do niego, pali glupa zer jest OK, i ze nie moze byc na mojej budowie bo ma wazniejsze projekty. (w sumie co mnie to interesuje, dla mnie najwazniejsza jest moja budowa a skoro tak mowi to tym bardziej musze sie go pozbyc bo nic dobrego z tego niw wyniknie). daje wszystko na glosnomowiacy i mam 2 swiadkow :smile: .
na drugi dzien przyjezdzam z fachowcem od ciezkiej budowlanki, opinia straszna - do wyburzenia i postawienia od  nowa.
dzwonie wieczorem (nie wzialem telefonu ze soba)ale nie odbiera.
rano sam oddzwania. rozmowe NAGRYWAM. wyciagam podstawowe dla mnie sprawy. projekt pan dostal? dostalem. robotnicy mieli projekt? mieli. jest wszytko wg. projektu? nie, nie jest!!! (ze zloscia). i jeszcze kilka ciekawych szczegolow.
nie zachowane wymiary a w szczegolnosci odleglosc do plotu. mialo byc 3m a po postawieniu scianki z ociepleniem jest od 15 do 27cm za blisko plotu (bym sie zdziwil przy odbiorze).
spotykamy sie na budowie. robotnicy juz tego dnia nie robia.
do pomocy mam brata, ktory zna sie na rzeczy. pan przestaje byc mily. na wszystko ma wytlumaczenie, jego zdaniem wszystko jest OK. dopiero po jakims czasie widzi ze brat sie zna i jemu kitu nie wstawi. (wszystko NAGRYWAM).
dochodzi jeszcze postawienie scianki z silki, ktora po zasypaniu bedzie jakies 30-40cm w ziemi (sam wczesniej mowil ze tak nie mozna bo silka chlonie wode).
dochodzimy do jakichs wnioskow, facet sam ma pomysly jak to poprawic zeby jednak bylo OK.
w miedzyczasie straszy sadami, fakturowaniem, liczeniem po KNRach, 
zrzuca na mnie wine, ze chcialem tanio i nie mam kierownika budowy, nadzoru, nie bylo geodety itd.
ale decyduje sie poprawic (za to sie rozliczamy wg ustnej umowy i koniec wspolpracy).
na budowe jade po 2 dniach. nic nie ruszone, robota stoi i czeka.
dzwonie do niego. telefon poza zasiegiem (firma z Kaszub).
wysylam smsa z prosba o kontakt.
oddzwania po 3 godzinach.
skruszony (o dziwo) - rozmowe NAGRYWAM  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
przyznaje sie do wszystkiego, tlumaczy sie (na kolana nie pada, ale mam wszystko co potrzeba nagrane). 
o kierowniku wspomina jako o osobie, ktora moze mu mocno nabruździc (bo takiego mam w dzienniku wpisanego). 
w projekcie jak wół jest napisane ze bez kierownika nie powinien zaczac robot. pomijam wykonanie poza projektem.
tez w projekcie jest mowa o 3m od plotu (pan twierdzil, ze tego nie ma - trzeba czytac, a nie przegladac
kosztorys zwala na pracownice, obiecuje wszystko poprawic i wziac male pieniadze za wszystko zeby tylko wybrnac z  jak on to mowi (mam nagrane  :big grin:  ) szamba.
godzi sie na kazda godzine na spotkanie w obecnosci prawnikow.
swojego prawnika widze w poniedzialek w nocy.
dzwonie we wtorek a pan nie raczy odebrac telefonu.
na smsy nie odpowiada.
zeby wiedzial co na niego mam to chyba by takich numerow nie robil. ale trudno.
tego samego dnia kompletujemy z prawnikiem wszystkie dokumenty i caly material z rozmow, zeby zlozyc w sadzie. ekspertyza czlowieka z uprawnieniami.
moglismy sie dogadac bez sadu. ale jak pan Włodzimierz M. nie chce to porozmawiamy w sadzie. sprawa wydaje sie byc oczywista ale zawsze pozostaje ryzyko. na szczescie ja ryzykuje mniej.
jak sie sprawa zakonczy podam czlowieka z imienia i nazwiska oraz nazwe spolki (z o.o.) - siedziba w Gdansku, chociaz w sumie to firma z Kaszub.

----------


## paweł.p

Witam forumowiczow

Stanowczo odradzam ta osobe i jego tkzw (firmę).
Budował moj dom w konstrukcji szkieletowej.
Człowiek kapletnie nie zna sie na technologii, na budowie panował bałagan, smietnik,jakosc wykonanie ponizej krytyki, jego pomagierzy to zbieranina niekompetentnych pijakow. Człowiek niesłowny, arogancki, czesto podpity
Napsół wielekrwi mojej i mojej rodzinie, a błedy wynikajace z niekapetencji i braku wiedzy, kosztowały mnie wiele zdrowia, pieniedzy i pracy ekipyi ktora poprawiała po P.Kubickim.

Paweł

----------


## malgoniaz430

Stolarz z polecenia, dlatego dalismy sie nabrac na zaliczke, w wysokosci 80% ceny calosci, po otrzymaniu zaliczki oswiadczyl z usmiechem na ustach ze zbankrutowal, trzeba mu bylo z gardla wydzierac poszczegolne elementy kuchni, cala zabawa trwala 3 miesiace, w koncu odmowil odbioru frontow z fabryki i oswiadczyl ze wywiazal sie z umowy - OMIJAC SZEROKIM LUKIEM

----------


## malgoniaz430

[b]Krzysztof Kosowski Empire-Design stolarz-Gdansk-Kowale

Stolarz z polecenia, dlatego dalismy sie nabrac na zaliczke, w wysokosci 80% ceny calosci, po otrzymaniu zaliczki oswiadczyl z usmiechem na ustach ze zbankrutowal, trzeba mu bylo z gardla wydzierac poszczegolne elementy kuchni, cala zabawa trwala 3 miesiace, w koncu odmowil odbioru frontow z fabryki i oswiadczyl ze wywiazal sie z umowy - OMIJAC SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM
(o jakosci wykonanych prac nawet nie wspomnę)

----------


## tobik

*"Krupier" Waldemar Mikołajun.* Branża: Budowlane materiały, Straszyn, ul. Jowisza 32. tel. 0516146266. Odradzam współpracę z tym człowiekiem a raczej oszustem. Umówiłem się z nim na dostawę bloczków betonowych w ilości 960 szt. w umówionej cenie z transportem. Na jeden transport wchodziło tylko 840 szt., resztę miał dostarczyć później. Oczywiście zastrzegłem sobie żeby resztę też mi dostarczył najpóźniej we wtorek  rano, zgodziłem się. Pierwszy transport przyjechał w piątek. Tego dnia zadzwoniłem i potwierdziłem dostawę reszty najpóźniej na wtorek, prosił o telefon w poniedziałek. Po weekendzie dzwonię raz jeszcze do Pana Waldemara Mikołajun, a ten mówi że za taką cenę nie przywiezie mi 120 szt. , bo mu się nie opłaca i jeszcze muszę zapłacić za transport i coś dorzucić bo nie będzie jechał prawie pusty samochód. Poradził mi żebym sobie poszukał gdzieś taniej i wokolicach budowy bo bedzie mi się lepiej opłacało. Niestety zostawił mnie na lodzie bez bloczków, ponieważ nie muszę nadmieniać że te 120 szt. niechętnie mi ktoś inny dowiezie i to w atrakcyjnej cenie, tymbardziej że była to godzina 18 a musiałem je mieć na następny dzień rano. Jest to osoba niekompetentna i zwykły naciągacz, który udaje że zna się na rzeczy i interesach. Na interesach to może się zna bo mnie zwyczajnie oszukał i wyszedł na swoim.

----------


## doris65

[quote="Mariola11"]No i dopadło także mnie. Najgorsze z możliwych wydanie "fachowca", a tak miło się zapowiadało. OSTRZEGAM PRZED P. MARIUSZEM TYMIŃSKIM PRZEDSTAWICIELEM FIRMY INWESTYCJI BUDOWLANYCH "ALU-STOLBUD" ŻUKOWO UL. LNISKA 22, TEL. 515 25 38 72 - SZAMBA BETONOWE.
 Niestety i my przekonaliśmy się jak niesłowny jest Pan Tymiński. Szambo montowane było w czerwcu. Wszystko OK, terminowo, szybko (małż stał cały dzien nad pracownnikami Pana Tymińskiego). Pare dni temu robiliśmy wykopy pod elektrykę do furtki i okazało się, ze pan koparkowy od Tyminskiego dosłownie zmiażdzył spory kawałek ruru kanalizacyjnej odprowadzajacej scieki do szamba no i tak zakopał (dobrze, że szambo jeszcze nie używane). Kilka dni trwało zanim Pan Tyminski pojawił się poprawić fuszerkę. O ilośći telefonów i niedotrzymanych terminów nie wspomnę. Dopiero gdy małż wytłumaczył mu w prostych żołnierskich słowach co mu zrobi jak jutro nie pojawi się- dziś rano przybył.

----------


## Leszko

Na szczęście nie mam się specjalnie na kogo żalić, ponieważ ponad 80% robót wykonałem osobiście  :big grin:  
Bo jak widzę (bez urazy dla solidnych firm) większość firm to "dziadostwo", tyle się napatrzyłem, że szkoda gadać jak firmy wywijają różne numery

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sledz98

Tak tylko wtrącę - wiecie jaka jest różnica między robieniem przez fachowca a robieniem samemu? Fachowiec spieprzy robotę za pieniądza, a sam spierprzę robotę za darmo  :big grin: 

Na szczęście ja póki co nie mogę narzekać na swoich fachowców, a już robię pomalutku wykończenie w środku.

Pozdrawiam budujących Pomorzan  :smile:

----------


## Leszko

> Tak tylko wtrącę - wiecie jaka jest różnica między robieniem przez fachowca a robieniem samemu? Fachowiec spieprzy robotę za pieniądza, a sam spierprzę robotę za darmo 
> 
> Na szczęście ja póki co nie mogę narzekać na swoich fachowców, a już robię pomalutku wykończenie w środku.
> 
> Pozdrawiam budujących Pomorzan


Nie obrażam się  :Wink2:   bardzo to rozumiem, ale są wyjątki do których ja też należę  :Wink2:  

Podam przykład:
Położyłem i podłączyłem całą instalację elektryczną w miom domu, jak przyjechali robić pomiary i dowiedzieli się że sam to robiłem, zaczeli mierzyć wszystko począwszy od podłączenia wszystkich lamp, sprzętu AGD do sprawdzania czy aby przewód zerowy w każdym gniazdku był podłączony z właściwej strony. Zacząłem się denerwować bo trwało to około trzech godzin.
Byli mile zaskoczeni że tak to wszystko precyzyjnie wykonane.
Dodali że przy pomiarach w innych budynkach położonych instalacjach przez fachowców zdarzają się "fuchy"

Zapytam się o jakich fachowcach mówimy, nie będąc budowlańcem, jeżeli ja zatrudnię się w jakiejś firmie budowlnej to automatycznie w oczach inwestora jestem fachowcem. 
W branżach budowlanych jest na ogół tak, trochę "żyłki" , trochę się podpatrzy od drugiego i już nazywa się fachową firmą. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## radek1305

> Na szczęście nie mam się specjalnie na kogo żalić, ponieważ ponad 80% robót wykonałem osobiście  
> Bo jak widzę (bez urazy dla solidnych firm) większość firm to "dziadostwo", tyle się napatrzyłem, że szkoda gadać jak firmy wywijają różne numery
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Niestety muszę się z tobą zgodzić,w Polsce większość firm oferuje usługi słabej jakości,przyczyna tego według mnie jest prosta jeśli szef firmy,dajmy na to dekarskiej posiada 5 brygad i cały dzien jeżdzi z miejsca na miejsce załatwia kolejna budowy i zamartwia się zeby nie było przestojów tym bardziej w okresie kryzysu to ja się pytam kto ma dopilnowac jego ludzi żeby dobrze wykonali usługę?inwestor który często nie ma zielonego pojęcia o dekarstwie?robią szybko niedokładnie byle by skończyć i zapomnieć i tak właśnie koło się zamyka...

----------


## batko lenin

> Napisał Leszko
> 
> Na szczęście nie mam się specjalnie na kogo żalić, ponieważ ponad 80% robót wykonałem osobiście  
> Bo jak widzę (bez urazy dla solidnych firm) większość firm to "dziadostwo", tyle się napatrzyłem, że szkoda gadać jak firmy wywijają różne numery
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Niestety muszę się z tobą zgodzić,w Polsce większość firm oferuje usługi słabej jakości,przyczyna tego według mnie jest prosta jeśli szef firmy,dajmy na to dekarskiej posiada 5 brygad i cały dzien jeżdzi z miejsca na miejsce załatwia kolejna budowy i zamartwia się zeby nie było przestojów tym bardziej w okresie kryzysu to ja się pytam kto ma dopilnowac jego ludzi żeby dobrze wykonali usługę?inwestor który często nie ma zielonego pojęcia o dekarstwie?robią szybko niedokładnie byle by skończyć i zapomnieć i tak właśnie koło się zamyka...


A wiesz, jakie jest motto pracowników budowlanych w takich firmach?- oni udaja, że płacą, my udajemy, że pracujemy...Myślę, że kumaci budowlańcy pracują na własny rachunek, a nie na kogoś...Pracowałem 1,5 roku w takiej firmie i wiem jedno: nigdy więcej  :Wink2:

----------


## TAG75

"Niestety muszę się z tobą zgodzić,w Polsce większość firm oferuje usługi słabej jakości,przyczyna tego według mnie jest prosta jeśli szef firmy,dajmy na to dekarskiej posiada 5 brygad i cały dzien jeżdzi z miejsca na miejsce załatwia kolejna budowy i zamartwia się zeby nie było przestojów tym bardziej w okresie kryzysu to ja się pytam kto ma dopilnowac jego ludzi żeby dobrze wykonali usługę?inwestor który często nie ma zielonego pojęcia o dekarstwie?robią szybko niedokładnie byle by skończyć i zapomnieć i tak właśnie koło się zamyka..."

Zgadzam się z tym w całej rozciągłości. Szef może sie znać na robocie ale jak nie dopilnuje ludzi to i tak pójdą na skróty i będzie fuszerka. Nawet ludzie z białej listy wymieniani na tym forum (konkretnie Marek S. wylewki) dali ciała...

----------


## michu2606xyz

To ja jeszcze w ulubionym temacie: szamba. Po wyrolowaniu przez Konradobet spod Radomia szukałem rozpaczliwie firmy, najchętniej z bliższej okolicy, która mi to pudło w końcu do dołu wrzuci. Zadzwoniłem do firmy z Redy, którą znalazłem na aukcji. Gość najpierw mnie ucieszył, bo termin dawał w miarę szybki. Ale potem lekko zdębiałem. Za szambo betonowe 5m3 zaśpiewał 1500, montaż 6 stówek i - uwaga - transport z Redy też 6 stówek !!! (z Radomia chcieli 700 - to 500 kilosów w jedną stronę, a tu jakieś 130)... Podsumowując, koszt całkowity ponad 2600 - cytuję rozmówcę. Dałem luzu i znalazłem solidnego kontrahenta, który większe szambo przywiózł i zamontował za 1800 peelenów !!! Porządnym HDS-em, z długim wysięgnikiem, szybko i sprawnie. Niestety, pan z Redy zdecydowanie wykorzystuje brak konkurencji w okolicy i ceni się pod sufit...

----------


## radek1305

> "Niestety muszę się z tobą zgodzić,w Polsce większość firm oferuje usługi słabej jakości,przyczyna tego według mnie jest prosta jeśli szef firmy,dajmy na to dekarskiej posiada 5 brygad i cały dzien jeżdzi z miejsca na miejsce załatwia kolejna budowy i zamartwia się zeby nie było przestojów tym bardziej w okresie kryzysu to ja się pytam kto ma dopilnowac jego ludzi żeby dobrze wykonali usługę?inwestor który często nie ma zielonego pojęcia o dekarstwie?robią szybko niedokładnie byle by skończyć i zapomnieć i tak właśnie koło się zamyka..."
> 
> Zgadzam się z tym w całej rozciągłości. Szef może sie znać na robocie ale jak nie dopilnuje ludzi to i tak pójdą na skróty i będzie fuszerka. Nawet ludzie z białej listy wymieniani na tym forum (konkretnie Marek S. wylewki) dali ciała...


Podałbym więcej przykładów spartaczonej pracy z tej "białej listy"....wystarczy przeczytać całe forum i na każdego coś się znajdzie...nie ma to jednak jak polecenie jakiejś firmy przez znajomego który właśnie się buduje,no ale z drugiej strony nie wszyscy dysponują takimi znajomościami,dlatego korzystamy z forum  :Lol:

----------


## Konwalia_majowa

-

----------


## reflexes

> Z swojej strony chcę polecić 
> Hurtownię TRAFFIC  Dachy i Blachy w Kwidzynie
> ul. Sportowa 2
> tel. (o55) 279-68-72  793-382-122
> *Fachowa i szybka obsługa*,krótki termin czekania na dostawę no i na rabaty co u każdego inwestora nizmiernie ważne,można liczyć.
> Z czystym sercem polecam


No to jako, że akurat w tym temacie mogę coś powiedzieć, bo w trakcie remontu swojej chałupki zmieniałem również dach to opisze swoje z nim przejścia, bo było ich trochę. 
Pierwszym "fachowcem" na moim dachu był właśnie pan z ww. firmy. Przyjechał bez drabiny i tak kombinował, żęby wlźć na mój dach i go zwymiarować, że prawie spadł i trochę się pokaleczył. Po tym jak udało mu się ściągnąć wszelkie wymiary i zrobić wycenę umówiliśmy się na spotkanie i obgadaliśmy temat. Oczywiście ja jako, że skąpy jestem umówiłem się, że w przeciągu kilku dni się zdecyduję, ponieważ musze objechać innych w mieście i wybraćnajlepszą obcję. W tym momencie zaczął się horror. Pan wydzwaniał do mnie po kilka razy dziennie z pytaniem czy już, z coraz to nowymi ofertami i wogóle trując d...pe. 
Swoim działaniem spowodował, że zdecydowałem się na firmę Golden Pokrycia Dachowe z ul. Krótkiej. Pan który przyjechał zrobić wymiary i wycenę okazałe się być bardziej przygotowany, bardziej fachowy i wogóle fajny. Zmierzył, pojechał i zadzwonił z wyceną. Pojechałem i okazało się, że super extra. Dużo taniej niż w poprzedniej firmie za blachę w lepszym kolorze i w macie. Decyzja, zaliczka, kasa, 2 tygodnie, blacha na podwórku i pięknie. Sprzedawca kasę dostał, inwestor szczęśliwy bo zrobił dobry biznes. Ekipa załatwiona, weszła na dach, nabiła łaty, folie i inne pierdoły i przystąpiła do układania arkuszy blachy. I tu zaczeły się kłopoty. Możę były one trochę z mojej winy, bo nie sprawdziłem dokładnie tego co sobie pan narysował robiąc wycenę, a dach dość skomplikowany i kombinowany, kryty cześciowo trapezówko, częsciowo blachodachówką.
W trakcie okazało się, że brakuje 3 karkuszy blachy trapezowej (3 z 6, czyli połowy), no ale oczywiście wszystko załatwione w pełni profesjonalnie, z przeprosinami ale na blachę trzeba czekać2 tygodnie i zapłacić za nią kolejne kilka stówek. Pomyślałem, bo naiwny jestem, że się zdaża i ogólnie spoko. 
Spoko jednak przestałem być jak z dwa dni później okazało się, że tak wogóle to brakuje blachy na około 1/4 dachu. Telefon, ściągniecie Pana z firmy na plac boju po godzinach pracy, awantura, wymiarowanie braków z udziałem majstra z ekipy, awantura, zadyma i wogóle masakra. Zdziwienie moje sięga zenitu kiedy po całej zadymie mówie do gościa, że ja za tą blachę, której brakuje nie zapłacę. Na co Pan odpowiada, że żaden kłopot i on to bierze na siebie. No i znowu 2 tygodnie oczekiwania, dach rozgrzebany, blacha na podwórku na koszt firmy, ekipa dokończyła ale skasowała więcej niż było umówione, bo okazało się, że dachu też jest więcej niż było umówione.  Sprawa zakończyła się dobrze i z korzyścią dla mnie ale nerwów kotowała całkiem sporo.

----------


## kamlotek

miałeś wielkiego farta,że nie płaciłeś za dodatkową blachę,jeszcze o czymś takim nie słyszałam  :ohmy:  . U nas wyszedł po czasie mały babol,gdy okazało się,że pręty do zamocowania stopni i ław kominiarskich,są za małe i trzeba było wymieniać  :Evil:  ,dopłacać  :Evil:

----------


## reflexes

Myślę, że to zależy w znacznym stopniu od użytych argumentów. Ja pierwszego babola wybaczyłem i wziąłem na siebie ale drugiego i to tak wielkiego nie odpuściłem. Wiedziałem, że gość prowadzi tylku punk firmowy, a siedziba jest w Malborku. Powiedziałem tylko, że pofatyguje się do jego przełożonych ze skargą i co ciekawe podziałało to nadzwyczaj dobrze. Wyszło tak, że firma była stratna za obie pomyłki a dodatkowo przywieźli mi za dużo tej blachy ia mam jeszcze trochę w zapasie   :big grin:  . Może kiedyś jakąs altanke w ogródku z tego zrobie.

----------


## kordzik

Może to nie wykonawca, ale jak się człek pobuduje to w kominku chce napalić.
Jeśli jesteś z Trójmiasta, to żeby Cię nie skusiło kupić drewna kominkowego w firmie *Liber Sp. z o.o. z Gdyni ul. Chwarznieńska 91a (przy obwodnicy) tel. 0 501 505 976*.
Drewno mają mokre, wręcz zagrzybione, a metry sześcienne to najmniejsze z możliwych. Wiadomo, że są metry sześcienne (z przelicznika ważenia), metry sześcienne drewna układanego i tzw. rzucanego. Ten ostatni jest najbardziej dowolny w swej objętości. Gdy u nich kupiłem 5m drewna, a ponieważ było tak mokre, że tylko wodę wyciskaj, czem prędzej kupiłem 2m drewna suchego i tego okazalo się niewiele mniej niż 5m tamtego. 
Odradzam bo kupicie gnój, a zapłacicie jak za suche.

----------


## zdrapko

Witam i niestety z przykroscia wpisuje na czarna liste:

Jacek Piór z Wejherowa

Co do jakosci jego pracy sie nie wypowiadam bo moze ja sie na tym nie znam (choc na plyty GK nie moge patrzec tak sa krzywo polozone). Wypowiem sie na temat jekosci WSPOLpracy, zwyklej rzetelnosci i slownosci.
Nie ma sensu mu placic w terminie czesciowo za kazda czesc prac wykonanych bo pewnego dnia znika z budowy i nawet nie raczy inwestora poinformowac ze w danym dniu go nie bedzie. Obiecuje zjawic sie dnia nastepnego i... tak uplywa tydzien. Obiecuje skonczyc prace lecz gdy zjawia sie na budowie to przez 2 godz cos porobi i znow ucieka.
Nie szanuje powierzonych materialow i pracy innych. Nic nie pozabezpieczal okien robiac tynki zewnetrzne. Na moje pytanie czy chce bym ja pozakladal folie na okna, okleil je czy w inny sposob zabezpieczyl odpowiadal ze nie, a jesli bedzie trzeba to sami zabezpiecza.

Jesli ktos nie chce miec siwych wlosow, niedokonczonych prac i ogromnego brudu i balaganu na budowie niech nie mysli o zatrudnianiu Jacka Pióra.

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

Jeszcze w temacie SZAMBA: odradzam kupowanie w firmie Sałexpol z Jastrzębiej pod Radomiem (właściciel - Paweł Sałkiewicz). To kolejna "radomska" firma, która zagościła na terenie Trójmiasta z ofertą tanich i solidnych szamb za sprawą szerokiej akcji promocyjnej na stronach internetowych. Szamba tanie może i są, ale ich jakość woła o pomstę do nieba (zob. forum Muratora na ten temat).

----------


## marynarzMarcin

> Ja właśnie z mężem weszłam na forum aby również napisać coś o firmie LISS z Kłanina. I zastanawiam się Panie Marynarzu Marcinie z kąd Pan wziął takie informacje na temat Firmy P.H.U.B. "LISS" z Kłanina, jeżeli są to pana jakieś prywatne obiekcje to nie ładnie z Pana strony iż psuje Pan opinie firmie, człowiekowi uczciwemu  i dobremu. Pan Marek Liss właściciel firmy P.H.U.B. "LIss" budował mnie i mojemu mężowi dość spory i "fikuśny" dom w Pucku. Wszystkie prace przebiegły sprawnie, w terminie i nie było jak to Pan pisze pijaństwa czy nie umiejętności czytania planów, jak również dewastacji materiałów. WRĘCZ PRZECIWNIE!!!!! Pan Marek Liss zadbał o odpowiedznie przechowanie materiałów, posiada też dobrego kierownika i majstra budowy którzy nad wszystkim trzymali pieczę! Firma Pana Marka wykazała się dużym profesjonalizmem w wykonywaniu swoich prac, a Pan Marek osobiście jest dobrym Uczciwym człowiekiem, który zawsze służył swoją pomocą czy poradą.
> Jak bym jeszcze raz miała budować dom to tylko i wyłącznie z firmą P.H.U.B. "LISS" z Kłanina, gdyż jest to firma GODNA POLECENIA!!!!!!!!!!!!



Czesc Ciocia nie marynarz jakis tam tylko Marcin a nazwisko takie samo jak panienskie twoje, napewno mnie znacie i wiecie ze jestem uczciwym czlowiekiem a co do Pana Lissa to mam kolejne zastrzezenia ktore wychodza wlasnie w trakcie niekonczacych sie poprawek... 

np.... okna Roto zamontowane na dachu przez jego brata "dekarza" Ryska Lissa brak "gabki uszczelniajacej " przez co po scianach lala sie woda wlasnie poprawione czyzby zapomnial zalozyc???? pewnie myslal o czyms innym a nie o pracy...

--- ocieplenie budynku dookola "cokol" nie podrzucony klejem gdzie myszki w okresie kiedy rob iu sie zsimno ladnie po scianie zapierdzielaja do gory na strych poprawka zrobiona we wlasnym zakresie bo przeciez pan Liss dal gwarancje na 3 lata  ale na papierze i tu jest problem ....

--- dach wykonany przez brata pana Liss od strony poludniowej to normalnie istne dzielo sztuki budowlanej jezeli ktos chce zobaczyc zapraszam pokaze z mila checia...

--- posadzka wylana w garazu nadaje sie do skucia moge rowniez pokazac zainteresowanym,

--- moge rowniez pokazac rachunek od kafelkarza ktory robil mi salon i jakie zbrojenie musial wrzucic (prety miedziane plus siatka z wlokna szklanego) zeby plytki nie pekaly razem z posadzka tak pieknie ja wylali zdjecia sa do wgladu dla kazdego sluze tez opinia i pomoca jezeli ktos ma jakiekolwioek watpliwosci co do tej :firmy:

--- brak wykonanej wentylacji w lazienkach (poprawione jeszcze przez pana R.Lissa) po interwencji u niego a kto na to zwrocil uwage wlasnie kafelkarz podobno tego nie bylo w projekcie projekt do wgladu dla zainteresowanych,

--- wykonczeniowka przez pana Lissa to duze slowo nie mialem na to umowy niestety moj blad bo juz dawno bylby w sadzie poprawki wprowadzaja na bierzaco malarze ktos zainteresowany moge [pokazac zdjecia jak cale pokoje byly drapane bo kurcze albo dali za gruba warstwe cekolu albo nie zagruntowali scian ...

WSZYSTKICH ZAINTERESOWANYCH ZAP0RASZAM DO SIEBIE OCZYWISCIE JAK BEDE W DOMU POKAZE WSZYSTKO CO I JAK 


I DALEJ PODTRZYMUJE I NIE POLECAM TEJ FIRMY

(ciut tlumaczy tego pana ze wpakowal sioe w tym okresie w tarapaty z budowa budynku nad zatoka w pucku i tam go cisneli prawnicy ale jak ktos porywa sie z motyka na slonce to musi polec)...

uczciwy to On jest ale tylko wtedy jezeli chodzi o kase 470tys skasowal i ciagle teraz wydaje kase na poprawki juz blisko konca no ale LISS-a firmy nie zapomne....

pozdrawiam wszystkich  (acha byl kiedys nawet u mnie i plakal ze to nie jego wina nagranie udostepnie wszystkim zainteresowanym w postaci pliku .wav)

niogdy nie oczernialem nikogo ale ten Pan zasluzyl na ta opinie swoja praca...

----------


## marynarzMarcin

a jezeli faktycznie pan Liss sie podszywa pod kogos to napewno w najblizszym czasie sie to wyjasni tym bardziej ze do panstwa Szymanskich nie mam daleko  :wink:   cos dziwne ze napisali tylko jednego posta ....

----------


## kordzik

Podciągam wątek, bo po likwidacji tematu czarna lista pogrąża się w czeluści spamu   :sad:

----------


## nitubaga

Oto co napisał Marynarz:




> wiecej informacji pod adresem mail [email protected]
> 
> 
> nie solidny nie trzymajacy sie terminow brak rozliczen , nieszczenie mienia, niszczenie aterialow budowlanych, brak podstawowych zasad i umiejetnosci poslugiwania sie sprzetem budowlano-pomiarowym,
> 
> 
> Liss" Przedsiębiorstwo-Handlowo-Usługowo-Budowlane Marek Liss
> 84-107 Kłanino 23 gm. Krokowa - woj. pomorskie
> tel. 0605829091, fax 058 673 77 58


a oto odpowiedź




> Ja właśnie z mężem weszłam na forum aby również napisać coś o firmie LISS z Kłanina. I zastanawiam się Panie Marynarzu Marcinie z kąd Pan wziął takie informacje na temat Firmy P.H.U.B. "LISS" z Kłanina, jeżeli są to pana jakieś prywatne obiekcje to nie ładnie z Pana strony iż psuje Pan opinie firmie, człowiekowi uczciwemu  i dobremu. Pan Marek Liss właściciel firmy P.H.U.B. "LIss" budował mnie i mojemu mężowi dość spory i "fikuśny" dom w Pucku. Wszystkie prace przebiegły sprawnie, w terminie i nie było jak to Pan pisze *pijaństwa* czy *nie umiejętności czytania planów*, jak również dewastacji materiałów. WRĘCZ PRZECIWNIE!!!!! Pan Marek Liss zadbał o odpowiedznie przechowanie materiałów, posiada też dobrego kierownika i majstra budowy którzy nad wszystkim trzymali pieczę! Firma Pana Marka wykazała się dużym profesjonalizmem w wykonywaniu swoich prac, a Pan Marek osobiście jest dobrym Uczciwym człowiekiem, który zawsze służył swoją pomocą czy poradą.
> Jak bym jeszcze raz miała budować dom to tylko i wyłącznie z firmą P.H.U.B. "LISS" z Kłanina, gdyż jest to firma GODNA POLECENIA!!!!!!!!!!!!



bardzo mnie ubawiło, że ludzie broniący firmy Liss wspominają o PIJAŃSTWIE I NIEUMIEJĘTNYM CZYTANIU PLANÓW  :big tongue:  a sam MArynarz nie  :big tongue: 

brawo  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue: 


A panu właścicielowi się NOBEL nalezy bardziej niz Obamie  :big tongue:

----------


## freetask

> bardzo mnie ubawiło, że ludzie broniący firmy Liss wspominają o PIJAŃSTWIE I NIEUMIEJĘTNYM CZYTANIU PLANÓW  a sam MArynarz nie


ciekawe, prawda?

----------


## marynarzMarcin

> Napisał nitubaga
> 
> bardzo mnie ubawiło, że ludzie broniący firmy Liss wspominają o PIJAŃSTWIE I NIEUMIEJĘTNYM CZYTANIU PLANÓW  a sam MArynarz nie 
> 
> 
> ciekawe, prawda?



TRAFNE SPOSTRZEZENIE faktycznie nic o tym nie pisalem bo nie w tym rzecz zeby rozliczac x-skiego za to ze flaszke na budowie wypil na jeden raz czy ze jak przyjechala brygada to nie raz nie dwa tylko bardzo czesto dzwonilem do pana Lissa zeby zabral totalnie nietrzezwych ludzi z budowy bojac sie ze bedzie wypadek... (i nie chodzi tez tutaj o picie bo kazdy wypic lubi wiadomo to nie od dawna ale jeszcze trzeba wczesniej robote wykonac prawidlowo)...

RAZ JESZCZE NIE POLECAM FIRMY Z KLANINA FIRMY NALEZACEJ DO PANA LISS...

...na wszystkie pytania odpowiem zainteresowanym....

pozdrawiam

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

przestrzegam przed kolejnym nieuczciwym wykonawca  :sad: 
*Spółdzielnia Techniczne Wyposażenie Wnętrz z siedziba w Gdyni przy ulicy Wielkopolskiej 250 A lub/i Plk.Dabka 251C* 
wstawione okna i drzwi pomimo tego,ze wcale nie najgorsze opadaja/przeciekaja/odkleja sie okladzina przy drzwiach zewnetrznych wrrr 
wlasciciel *Andrzej Pietrzak* ma wszystko w...glebokim powazaniu   :Evil:  na  grzeczne prosby o naprawy zbywal nas obietnicami,ze "juz! najdalej pojutrze" po czasie...nic nie zrobil..gral najwyrazniej na czas   :Mad:  

Ostrzegam,jesli nie chcesz miec klopotw z otwarciem/zamknieciem drzwi lub okna..okna sa krzywo wstawione przez co podcieka nam woda (roznica w poziomie 5mm) *poszukaj innej firmy!*

----------


## marcysh

Absolutnie nie polecam usług p. Marka Bojanowskiego z Kościerzyny ("Mabo-Dach" Usługi Blacharsko-Dekarskie Marek Bojanowski tel. 728467172).
Usługa została wykonana beznadziejnie (dach przemarza). Pan zabiera się za roboty, o których nie ma pojęcia. Podaje za każdym razem różne sposoby rozwiązania problemów (każde nieskuteczne). Nie pamięta o czym mówił ostatnio, zgrywa cwaniaka. Nie można się z nim skontaktować, unika telefonów. Nie ma pojęcia, o czym mówi - żadne z zaproponowanych przez niego rozwiązań nie było dobre. Nie mówiąc już o tym, że do pracy przyjeżdża po 10 (jak dobrze pójdzie), ale zamiast zabrać się do pracy, dopiero zaczyna się organizować i wyrusza do sklepu po zakupy. Praca, która wg jego zapewnień miała trwać najwyżej 2 dni trwała tydzień. Potrafi się pomylić w ilości materiałów potrzebnych o 100% (w te lub we w te, więc albo trzeba na gwałt jechać do sklepu, albo ma się potem piwnicę wypełnioną niepotrzebnymi materiałami).
Organizować pracy nikomu nie można, ale przede wszystkim jest to niesolidny człowiek, nie mający pojęcia o dachach.
Trzymać się od człowieka z daleka!

----------


## Sandacz

Możesz szerzej wyjaśnić pojęcie dach przemarza ? czym pokryty ten dach ? czy wykonywał także ocieplenie ?

----------


## tysia623

witam!
świetny temat!!! Pochodzę z okolic Kwidzyna i napewno mi się przyda Wasza opinia  :big grin:  może wiecie gdzie można dostać tanie stemple???? Ja akurat narazie nie mam kogo polecić bo budujemy sami, akurat jesteśmy na etapie stropu nad piwnicą. Planujemy zamówić w TEXIE bo z tego co się orientowałam wychodzi najtaniej w Kwidzynie. Cement zawsze bierzemy w Chemii i nie narzekamy   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Sandacz

Golden ? większego żartu jak ta firma , chyba jeszcze nie widziałem, być może się coś zmieniło, niemniej dużo by tu pisać jakich "kompetentnych" kilka lat temu mieli handlowców...przyjeżdżał do mnie pan który prawej od lewej nie odróżniał lub frankfurtera od taunusa (zainteresowani będą wiedzieć) czy narożnika wew. od zewn.  etc. jeszcze potrafił mi wmawiać że to ja dureń jestem, a on Pan "dealer dachówki" wie co przywiózł   :Lol:  . może ludzie się zmienili ? , ale jak nie, to do ciemniaków po wycenę nie idźcie, pomyłka , zamiana lub braki, gwarantowane.

----------


## Roman1971

Witam.
Chciałbym ostrzec wszystkich szukających "fachowców - dekarzy" z okręgu Pucka.
Jeśli jesteście na etapie poszukiwań dekarzy to odradzam ekipę z Połczyna. Dach w ich wykonaniu przypomina swoją funkcją "durszlak". Przekonałem się o tym na własnej skórze. Nie mają pojęcia jak się kładzie prawidłowo folię dachową, a o prawidłowym położeniu blachodachówki kończąc. Po prostu na poddaszu zimą są zawieje i zamiecie śnieżne, śniegu nie zabraknie. Folie dachową w niektórych miejscach nawet udało im się położyć "pod włos". Folię na okapie zakończyli tak, że woda zlatuje nie do rynny (ani nawet pod rynnę), lecz po krokwiach, a przy tak "szczelnym położeniu dlachodachówki wody tam nie zabraknie. Na moje pytanie czemu śnieg tak po poddaszu chula padła odpowiedź : to chyba czary. Nie umieją także montować wyłazów ani okien dachowych. Boję się ich wpuścić teraz na dach bo mi blachę porysują, że po kilku latach będzie po niej (farby zaprawkowej nie znają). Nie mogę sobie darować, że dałem się na nich namówić i że nie mogłem być jak to robili (więźbę dachową dopilnowałem i może być).
Gąbkę pod gąsiory, opierzenia kominów i rynny koszowe zakupili - na moje konto oczywiście, lecz założyć to już im się nie chciało tylko ją schowali pomiędzy folią i blachą, lecz na ich nieszczęście znalazłem ją i potem ją założyli, lecz strasznie im to wyszło.
Na tym zakończę, bo naprawdę nie da się tego wszystkiego opisać.
W ŻADNYM WYPADKU DEKARZY Z POŁCZYNA!!!!

----------


## kamlotek

> witam!
> świetny temat!!! Pochodzę z okolic Kwidzyna i napewno mi się przyda Wasza opinia  może wiecie gdzie można dostać tanie stemple???? Ja akurat narazie nie mam kogo polecić bo budujemy sami, akurat jesteśmy na etapie stropu nad piwnicą. Planujemy zamówić w TEXIE bo z tego co się orientowałam wychodzi najtaniej w Kwidzynie. Cement zawsze bierzemy w Chemii i nie narzekamy   
> pozdrawiam wszystkich


Co do stempli to nie wiem,bo my mieliśmy stemple od wykonawcy. Cement zawsze brałam z Ronda najtaniej,ale i w Chemii też dużo rzeczy kupowałam  :Roll:

----------


## tysia623

*kamlotek* dzięki  :smile:

----------


## mirkapki

W poszukiwaniu producenta stolarki okienne, zaznaczam, że okna dość nietypowe - bardzo duże, miałam okazję zapoznać się z ofertą firmy *ALMAR z Gdańska ul. Chrobrego* i jej przedstawicielem panią Martą Morawską, cena była bardzo atrakcyjna, niestety odniosłam, jak się później okazało, słuszne wrażenie, że *próbowano mnie naciągnąć*...

Otóż pani Morawska chciała mi sprzedać okna produkowane niby przez firmę Drutex o profilu 6-cio komorowym   :ohmy:   jak się okazuje Drutex produkuje okna 5-cio komorowe,  :Evil:  gdy zapytałam ową przedstawicielkę jakiej grubości jest to profil, odparła, że 78mm, co było kolejnym kłamstwem, bo Drutex ma okna 70mm, co zresztą przedstawiają na swojej stronie.

Zastanawia mnie tylko jak to jest, że ta firma Almar jest prezentowana na stronie Drutexu jako ich przedstawiciel, ale to chyba nie ich okna sprzedaje.

Po moim telefonie do Pani Morawskiej z prośbą o przedstawienie szczegółów oferty odnośnie profilu, kontak został zakończony.

Niestety nie wiem tak naprawdę jakiego producenta okna próbowano mi wcisnąć, ale przestrzegam bo ten Almar to jakiś kit wciska .

----------


## rybakjacek

Jestem zszokowany sytuacjami jakie spotkały inwestorów ze strony wykonawców. Czytajac posty nasówa się mi pare stwierdzeń: gdzie kierownik budowy płacicie  wymagacie sytuacje które spotkały inwestorow to w 50% olewka kier budoy on za to odpowiada materialnie i karnie,chciwośc inwestorów,brak współpracy kosztorysant-inwestor,Obecnie 80% "budowlańców" to mechanicy, tokaarze kierowcy ,krawce piekarze ,itp.,cos tam widzieli coś ttam zrobili i stali się wielkimi fachowcami bez teori ,praktyki znajomości fizyki ichemi budowy brak umjejetnosci i znajomości różnych robót budowlanych np:"wielcy glazurnicy"którzy nie potrafją wykonac naroży szlifowanych nieumnieja połozyćpłytek na zaprawę itp.SPRAWDZAJCIE KWALIFIKACJE

----------


## Mopsia_90

Od poprzednich wpisów minął jakiś czas, niestety jakość usług tej firmy nie polepszyła się. Zamówiliśmy meble, dostawa terminowa...ale megle w stanie - wgniecenie, dziury, krzywe cięcia krzeseł, włosy pod lakierem oraz nie wiadomego pochodzenia brudy. Firma zaproponowała śmieszny rabat 50 zł, mebli po przeczytanych postach nie chcieliśmy dać do reklamacji...i całe szczęście, że jest to forum, bo nie mieli byśmy ani mebli, ani pieniędzy.
Nadal czekamy na jeden element do stołu - 3 tydzień, oczywiście jesteśmy zbywani telefonicznie. Całe szczęście, że nie zapłaciliśmy całej kwoty. Nie polecam usług tej firmy, szkoda nerwów, szkoda czasu. Jeżeli właściciel, chciałby w jakiś sposób ustosunkować się do mojej wypowiedzi bardzo proszę. Poprzez kontakty telefoniczne nic nie osiągneliśmy. Nadmienię, że meble zamawialiśmy na Zielonym Rynku na Przymorzu. 





> Napisał Krzyzak
> 
> Odradzam firme *TOMAR* z Redy,
> 
> zamowilem u nich meble 24 listopada 2007 z zastrzezeniem, ze maja byc na Swieta BN 2007. Do tej pory nie mam mebli a gosc (wlasciciel) nie odbiera telefonow, skrzynka autosekretarki czesto jest przepelniona itp.
> Jego belkot przez telefon jest niezrozumialy, a jak juz odbierze to tylko po to, by zbyc kogos - rzuca na odczepnego, ze oddzwoni...
> W efekcie swieta spedzilismy na podlodze - zaproszeni goscie tez.
> 
> 
>         bardzo nie ładnie pan opisał własciciela firmy bylo trzeba sie dowiedziec czemu tak( bełkocze) jak pan to nazwal no ale widze ze pan ma zawsze jakies ale.Nie zycze panu takiego nieszcescia jakie ma własciciel firmy

----------


## mała7x

Chciałam się zapytać czy ktoś coś złego może powiedzieć o kowalu z Chojnic - firma Mapo (pan P. z synem ją prowadzą). Po prostu zastanawiam się nad jego zatrudnieniem i nie wiem czy warto;]

----------


## kamlotek

> Co do stempli to nie wiem,bo my mieliśmy stemple od wykonawcy. Cement zawsze brałam z Ronda najtaniej,ale i w Chemii też dużo rzeczy kupowałam


Zmieniły się ceny i ostatnio cement kupywałam w Chemii :wink:

----------


## malutka70

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z Firmy Tomar z Redy, otrzymałam meble w terminie i bardzo dobrze wykonane - pierwszej jakości, również zamawiałam meble na Zielonym Rynku na Przymorzu i Firma Tomar z Redy  została mi polecona przez innych klientów (znajomych) którzy są również zadowoleni z usług tej firmy.Tak że ja tę firmę polecam.

----------


## kamlotek

Jeśli ktoś szuka ekipy od płotów to polecam. Ekipa młodych ludzi, można się dogadać, doradzą,pomogą 
Wykonują też alarmy i wszelkiego rodzaje udogodnienia Tel. 785 972 795

----------


## Andrzej85

firma meble-protectiv  Piotr Płoński . Niestety zlozylem zamowienie na zrobienie mebli do kuchni w firmie meble-protectiv ktorej wlascicielem jest Piotr Płoński. Po 2 miesiach oczekiwania, nie doczekalem sie kuchni, nie moglem jej nawet zobaczyc. Dzis  minal trzeci tydzien spoznienia. Pan Płoński jest bardzo niesłownym czlowiekiem, umawialismy sie juz kilkanascie razy i za kazdym razem wymyslal inna wymowke. Niestety to ja do niego musialem za kazdym razem dzwonic kiedy on sie nie pojawial. Stracilem przez tego pana wiele nerwow i kuchni sie nie doczekalem. w dniu jutrzejszym wysylam wezwanie przedsadowe.
 Przestrzegam przed tą firmą !

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

> przestrzegam przed kolejnym nieuczciwym wykonawca 
> *Spółdzielnia Techniczne Wyposażenie Wnętrz z siedziba w Gdyni przy ulicy Wielkopolskiej 250 A lub/i Plk.Dabka 251C* 
> wstawione okna i drzwi pomimo tego,ze wcale nie najgorsze opadaja/przeciekaja/odkleja sie okladzina przy drzwiach zewnetrznych wrrr 
> wlasciciel *Andrzej Pietrzak* ma wszystko w...glebokim powazaniu   na  grzeczne prosby o naprawy zbywal nas obietnicami,ze "juz! najdalej pojutrze" po czasie...nic nie zrobil..gral najwyrazniej na czas   
> 
> Ostrzegam,jesli nie chcesz miec klopotw z otwarciem/zamknieciem drzwi lub okna..okna sa krzywo wstawione przez co podcieka nam woda (roznica w poziomie 5mm) *poszukaj innej firmy!*


ehhhhh
niech zyje solidnosc!
wlasciciele powyzszej firmy zamiast sprobowac zachowac chociaz resztki "twarzy" naprawiajac to,co schrzanili ...wysyla do mnie prawnika! i....zmienia nazwe! 
teraz oglaszaja sie jako : 
* Drzwi i Okna na Każdy Wymiar "STWW"* 
Wielkopolska 250 a
81-531 Gdynia
- woj. pomorskie
tel. 58 665 12 23, fax 58 665 12 23

chyba jeszcze nie zrozumieli potegi internetu i praw marketingu  :wink:

----------


## daro31ie

Witam forumowiczow
FUH "ZBYCH". NOWY BARKOCZYN
Stanowczo odradzam tą osobę i jego tkw (firmę).
Budował moj dom .
Człowiek kompletnie nie zna sie na technologii, na budowie panował bałagan, smietnik, jakosc wykonanie ponizej krytyki, jego pracownicy  to zbieranina niekompetentnych ludzi. Człowiek nieuczciwy, niesłowny, nieterminowy  i arogancki
Napsół wiele materiałow, a błedy wynikajace z niekapetencji i braku wiedzy, kosztowały mnie wiele zdrowia i pieniedzy .
Jeszcze raz przestrzegam nie dajcie sie nabrac!

Pozdrawiam daro31ie

----------


## rafsli_rs

Jeśli chodzi o wykonawcę stanu surowego polecam fachowca z Sadlinek. Solidny z doświadczeniem i za rozsądną cenę. Kontakt pod nr 601342504.
Do zakup materiałów z Leier-a polecam przedstawiciela, można u niego uzyskać bardzo dobre rabaty, numer telefonu do kontaktu 696034075.
Do pokrycia dachowego, też fachowiec z doświadczeniem i za rozsądną cenę - nr tel 509410756
A do elektryki  - atuty jw nr tel 605162007.

----------


## niesia2708

Również nie polecę firmy Artmar z Kosakowa koło Gdyni. Przy zamówieniu wszystko ok, miła obsługa. Schody się zaczęły przy dostawie. 2 tygodnie dzwonienia dzień w dzień o pierwszą dostawę i koleje 2 tygodnie o drugą dostawę  :bash:  :bash:  Ile nerw i pieniędzy na tel straciłam to tylko ja wiem.
Jedno co muszę przyznać- zamówiony Leier dotarł bez szwanku. Pierwsza dostawa bez nawet jednej sztuki odpadu spośród 20 palet  :roll eyes:

----------


## masza z Koleczkowa

Ostrzegam - Tech-Net, firma kamieniarska z Chwaszczyna
!,5 roku temu zleciłam p. Majewskiemu wykonanie podjazdu z kamienia i teraz mam hałdki z zaprawy i coraz to nową luźną płytkę. Wykonawca przysłał panów do poprawek, pomiziali fragment zaprawą i jest jeszcze gorzej. Teraz nie odbiera telefonów ani SMS-ów. Żenada. W tym wszystkim najzabawniejsze jest to, że te "lepsze" fragmenty, gdzie nic się nie kruszy, dał sfotografować w celach reklamowych! (zgodziłam się, bo już, już prawie naprawiał). 
Jednym słowem, za kilkanaście tysięcy zamiast wspaniałej wizytówki mam chrzęszczące piachy i pobojowisko.

----------


## panfotograf

*Mera schody (www.mera.pl ) - czyli jak naciągamy klienta na 7 tys.*
Po wieeelu tygodniach rozmów z kilkoma firmami robiącymi schody wreszcie zapadła decyzja. 
Schody na podstawie oględzin, konsltacji, wstepnych pomiarów i  precyzyjnych wizualizacji przygotowanych przeze mnie zostały wycenione na 12.300 zł
Podpisałem umowę – zamówienie z firmą Mera Schody S.A. 25 maja i wpłaciłem zaliczkę 3.700 zł.
Po miesiącu dostaje e-maila że cena schodów zostaje podwyższona o 7 tys

Wiedzieli że zależy mi na czasie. Dwa tygodnie dopraszałem się o zwrot zaliczki. Myślicie że ktoś powiedział przepraszamy? Dzięki firmie Mera Schody wprowadzę się do domu 2-3 miesiące później, bo przecież nie wprowadzę się do domu bez schodów a inne firmy maja już zajęte terminy.

----------


## panfotograf

*Mera schody (www.mera.pl ) - czyli jak naciągamy klienta na 7 tys.*
Po wieeelu tygodniach rozmów z kilkoma firmami robiącymi schody wreszcie zapadła decyzja. 
Schody na podstawie oględzin, konsltacji, wstepnych pomiarów i  precyzyjnych wizualizacji przygotowanych przeze mnie zostały wycenione na 12.300 zł
Podpisałem umowę – zamówienie z firmą Mera Schody S.A. 25 maja i wpłaciłem zaliczkę 3.700 zł.
Po miesiącu dostaje e-maila że cena schodów zostaje podwyższona o 7 tys

Wiedzieli że zależy mi na czasie. Dwa tygodnie dopraszałem się o zwrot zaliczki. Myślicie że ktoś powiedział przepraszamy? Dzięki firmie Mera Schody wprowadzę się do domu 2-3 miesiące później, bo przecież nie wprowadzę się do domu bez schodów a inne firmy maja już zajęte terminy.

----------


## wifi

jak się ustrzec takiej fuszerki?

----------


## doris65

Zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy STOREM Gdańsk ul. Partyzantów. Zamówiliśmy tam drzwi PORTA plus klamki plus montaż. Na początku kwietnia daliśmy zaliczkę i obiecano nam realizację w ciągu 4 tygodni. Drzwi po wielu interwencjach przyjechały pod koniec maja, ale bez klamek. Klamki obiecano za tydzień. Ostatecznie po wielu moich i małża interwencjach są zamontowane 5 dni temu (czyli w połowie lipca). Pan z firmy twierdził, że płyną statkiem (sprawdziłam producenta na opakowaniu). Od kiedy Świętochłowice są za morzem? Jedynym plusem był montażysta Pan Łukasz. Szybki, dokładny , fachowy i posprzątał po sobie. No i oczywiście jedne drzwi do wc były do reklamacji (wybrzuszenia). Pan przyjmujący reklamacje zapytał czy możę oblane nie były wodą i stad te wybrzuszenia? Drzwi do wc nieodporne na wilgoć???

----------


## daszaA

> jak się ustrzec takiej fuszerki jak ta?


Być częstym gościem na budowie.
Patrzeć co Twoi pracownicy robią i jak robią.
No i pytanie : od czego jest kierownik budowy?

----------


## TAG75

Zastanawiam się czemu moj post na temat wykonawcy Jarosława H. tel. 511 016 165 z Bojana (zreszta w dowodzie ma i tak inny meldunek)  zostal usunięty z forum. Czyżby ktoś chciał aby dalej ludzie nacinali się na ekipe pseudo fachowców, tracili pieniadze i nerwy? Wciąż płace za błędy jego ludzi na dniach przychodzi Elektryk poprawiać po nim instalację, tynkarz już konczy po nim ściany...

----------


## harnas2008

Witam
Chciałbym wszystkich przestrzec  przed  " fachowcem"   z miasta Rumia a nazywa się   SŁAWEK 
Remontował u mnie łazienkę (hydraulika, wyrównywanie ścian ,położenie glazury i terakoty ,podwieszenie sufitu,montaż wc i umywalki)
Najpierw przysłał hydraulika który zażądał kosmicznej ceny (znalazłem sobie swojego za 1/5 ceny co zażądał tamten gościu!!!!!) póżniej jakoś pomału  szła mu robota na ktorej zresztą zna się jak ja na balecie!!!!!!
TOTALNA BEZNADZIEJA!!!!
Podłoge tak spartolił że woda stoi na środku pomimo kratki ściekowej po boku, brak wykończeń wokoło drzwi ,zapomniał doprowadzić wentylacji,po montażu umywalki na odcinku 40 cm różnica była 4 cm!!!!!!!!!!
Koleś myślał tylko o browarze którego spożywał dość sporo
Na pierwszy rzut oka gościu jest wiarygodny niby obeznany w swoim fachu ale nie dajcie się zwieść pozorom 
Po skończeniu roboty miał jeszcze wpaść na małe poprawki ale już odemnie tel nie odbiera a gdy dzwonie z innego to jak słyszy mój głos to się wyłącza  ŻENADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOŚCIU NAZYWA SIĘ   SŁAWEK MA OKOŁO 50 LAT  I PRACUJE Z SWOIM 18 LETNIM SYNEM MARCINEM 
    NR JEGO TEL     506 - 832 - 650

----------


## gaja71

Przejrzałam to forum i zauważyłam pewną prawidłowość. Uwagi krytyczne odnoszą się głównie do wykonawców z okolic Trójmiasta. Wydaje mi się, że znam przyczynę. W ostatnich latach padło wiele firm ( w tym stocznia), więc część ludzi porobiła jakieś kursy i podają się za " fachowców". Dodatkowo ich siłą przetargową jest cena. Sama widziałam parę prac wykonanych przez takich "fachowców". A nie wszyscy zdają sobie sprawę, że tanio to zwykle oznacza byle jak. Wiem o czym mówię, bo pracuję w biurze rachunkowym i mam do czynienia m.in z brananżą budowlaną. Wielu solidnych rzemieślników myśli o zmianie zawodu, bo nie wytrzymują konkurencji  cenowej z pseudo fachowcami.

----------


## kikiriki

*Przestrzegam przed p.PIOTR REWERS, murarz z Gdyni.*
Okazał się kłamcą, krętaczem i oszustem finansowym z brakiem kompetencji. Zleciłem mu wykonanie domu w stanie surowym, otwartym. Nie wywiązał się z określonej pracy. Podsypka piaskowa pod chudziak nie została zagęszczona. Fundamenty słabo zaizolowane, przepuszczają wilgoć. Przewody doprowadzające media do budynku umieścił w rurze drenażowej, przez którą płynęła woda zalewając całą piwnicę. Kominy systemowe "Schidl" krzywo wymurowane, uciekają od pionu 8 cm względem komina wentylacyjnego (dramat). Klinkier z kominów całkowicie odpadł. Ściana boczna budynku odchodzi od pionu 10 do 15 cm, a wieńce wystają poza mury 2 do 3 cm. Taras został wylany ze spadkiem w przeciwną stronę (w stronę domu). Pobrał pieniądze za wykonanie ścianek działowych oraz ocieplenia budynku i nie wywiązał się z tej pracy, tłumacząc, że firma jest zawieszona.
*Przestrzegam wszystkich przed usługami tej psełdo firmy.*

----------


## OlafŁukasz

*DLH* - odradzam kontakty z tą firmą (oddział *Straszyn*).
Zamówiłem 2 miesiące temu deski na podbitkę z Moco. Mnie więcej co tydzień czy dwa już-już miała być dostawa. Wczoraj odbieram telefon: "dotarła do nas z magazynu centralnego, wysyłam do Pana. Za długie oczekiwanie dajemy Panu upust.". Jestem podejrzliwy, więc pewniam się: czy to na pewno takie drewno jak zamawiałem? "Tak, wymiary takie i takie". Transport przyjeżdża i sie okazuje, że wszystko sie zgadza... tylko nie jest to podbitka od takiego producenta jak zamawiałem. Jak pisałem w 10 e-mail'ach ponaglających, jak w 20 rozmowach telefonicznych jakie wykonałem do gosci z DLH.

A dzisiaj gdy uderzyłem do Moco jakiego to mają fajnego dystrybutora na Pomorzu, okazało się, że DLH przez 2 m-ce w ogóle nie złożyło w Moco mojego zamówienia! A najbardziej klimat oddaje to, że DLH tłumaczy teraz dla Moco, że niby ja nie zapłaciłem zaliczki więc nie złożyłem zamówienia i niby dla tego oni nie zamiawiali...

No to się usmiałem! Jeśli nie zamawiałem to na jakiej podstawie wysłali do mnie wczoraj transport? Zresztą pytałem sie na poczatku kontaktów, czy mam wpłacić i jaką zaliczkę (mam dowód w e-mail'u). A oni na to, że nie trzeba bo to nie jest duże zamówienie a towar chodliwy.

Dziś po kontakcie z Moco, gość z DLH napisał mi, że cena jest o 30% większa, że proponuje dostawę za miesiąc ale, że musze wpłacić... 100% zaliczki!!!

Odpisałem, aby spadali na drzewo. Jakim trzeba być frajerem, aby po takich przejściach uwierzyć im i zapłacić 100% zaliczki??? Czy oni ludzi maja za idiotów?

Tak więc *DLH ze Straszyna** - krętacze i kłamcy*

----------


## Wojtek_Woźniak

Ostrzegam przed panem *Krzysztofem Wrycza* z  Trzepowa. Zajmuje się pracami ziemnymi, renowacja fundamentów.

Jest słodki i obiecuje wiele do czasu gdy widzi że jest w stanie wydębic jakies pieniądze. Gdy mozliwości wysysania inwestora sie kończą, zmienia nr telefonu lub nie odbiera obecnego, zawsze wymyślając jakąś przebiegłą wymówkę, zostawiając przy okazji rozgrzebane zlecenie.

Prowadzone przez tego pana prace miały charakter cześciowo profesjonalny do momentu gdy wyłudził w zaliczkach wiekszośc kwoty za robociznę. Od tego czasu zaczął pojawiac się na budowie sporadycznie, wykonujac prace w 50 %. Dodatkowo pobiera zaliczki na materiały w kwotach o 100% wyzszych niż w składach budowlanych.

----------


## orasje

Witam serdeczni. Chciałbym z pełna świadmością ostrzec wszystkich przed firma pana DARIUSZA DAWIDOWSKIEGO-DARBUD. Jest to firma, która zajmuje sie budową dachów. Więżba i deskowanie jakie zrobili u mnie w domu jednorodzinnym w okolicach Żukowa może stanowić klasyczny przykład, który winiem być pokazywany w książkach i szkoleniach dla dekarzy jak nie powinno sie stawiać dachu. Różne osoby-dekarze oglądali ten dach po jego wykonaniu przez Dariusza Dawidowskiego i wszyscy porażeni byli niechlujnością i brakiem profesjonalizmu. Kilka przykładów. Wskazuje panu Dawidowskiemu, iż krokwie nie sa położone tak jak w projekcie-pan Dawidowski "ale oczywiście że są". Kierownik budowy-"krokwie nie są położone tak jak w projekcie" Dariusz Dawidowski-"to projekt jest zły, niewyraźny a ja jestem praktykiem i wiem lepiej niż pan panie kierowniku po studiach". Wskazuje panu Dawidowskiemu "dolinę" w płaszczyźnie desek na deskowaniu, pan Dawidowski "to się krokwie ugięły-tak ma być". I tak dalej i tak dalej. W chwili obecnej ekipa z innej firmy jest już na dachu i naprawia to co pan Dawidowski zepsuł. I oczywiście nie chciał poprawić - bo tak ma być. Obecni pracownicy nie mogą zrozumieć, jak to możliwe, że firma taka jak DARBUD może dostawać zlecenia i mieć pracę. Powód może być prosty-tak naprawdę to mało który zleceniodawca, interesuje się dachem lub zna sie na tym. Więżba, deski, papa i wszystko zakryte. A to że krzywo-pan Dawidowski rzekł mawiać "wyprostuje sie na łatach i kontrłatach. Każdemu chętnemu mogę przesłać zdjęcia tego prostowania; pracownicy prostując po Dawidowskim muszą podkładać dystanse nawet 7-10 cm!!!. Takie są róznice poziomów. Niestety nie wszystko da się naprawić. Część konstrukcji jest na trwale zniszczona-pomóc może tylko maskowanie, partactwa czasami nie da sie cofnąć. Kilka innych drobnych przykładów. Zamawiam taśmę Delta Maxx pod kontrłaty. Pan Dawidowski dostarcza mi taśmę do Rygipsów i mówi że to ta sama !!!. Zamawiam łaty i kontrłaty płacąc za tyle ile starcza na pokrycie całego dachu. Nie sprawdzam i nie mierze długści. Zabrakło na 1/3 dachu-dokupuje za swoje. Część łat Dawidowskiegio jest odrzucana przez nową ekipę-nadaja sie tylko na opał-nowi nazywają je pruchno. I tak dalej i tak dalej... Co ciekawe to to, że Dawidowski przedstawia sie jako pracownik Hurtowni BAT w Kokoszkach. Chodzi w ich kombinezonie i chwali sie ile razy to ta firma wysłała go do Grecji i Turcji. Rozmawiałem z Dyrektorem Bat-a - potwierdza, zna Dawidowskiego ale jest on tylko klientem. Chętnym mogę pokazać zdjęcia partactwa lub zaprosić na budowę. Daleki jestem od bycia złośliwym ale ten post ma za zadanie ostrzec wszystkich przed DARBUD-em. Można naprawdę tego gorzko pożałować. Proszę ostrzec wszystkich lub umieścić ten post na innych forach. Ja nadal działałam w kierunku umieszczenia zebranego materiału fotograficznego w periodykach budowlanych. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## maciejs001

Chciałbym przestrzec wszystkich przed firmą PROXY B pana WIESŁAWA NICHNEROWICZA. Firma wykonywała u mnie elewację budynku i renowację tarasu. Pan Nichnerowicz nie posiada uprawnień budowlanych i tak też wykonuje swoje prace jak by nie miał  zielonego pojęcia pojęcia o sztuce budowlanej.Po pierwszych deszczach miałem zalany cały sufit pod tarasem. Kiedy poprosiłem niezależnego inspektora budowlanego o pomoc niestety było już za późno. Teraz tego strasznie żałuję i mam nauczkę na przyszłość. Jeśli już ktoś wynajął firmę PROXY to zalecam uważnie przyglądać się wykonywanym pracom, pilnować swoich narzędzi (nie wszystkie które pożyczyłem Panu Wieśkowi wróciły w takim stanie jakim mu pożyczałem a nie które nie wróciły wogóle), zwracać uwagę na materiały czy są zgodne z kosztorysem, oraz zwracać szczególną uwagę na terminowość bo o tym też Pan Wiesław nie ma pojęcia. Zalecam też szczególną ostrożność z płatnościami, płacić zgodnie z terminarzem i nic ponadto gdyż to mnie uratowało że nie dałem się namówić na płacenie ponad planowych zaliczek i zostało mi na ponowną naprawę tarasu.  Aktualnie następna firma  demontuje pokrycie tarasu które położył Pan Wiesiek. Mają niezły ubaw, chociaż mi nie jest już tak do śmiechu.

----------


## Wakmen

To i ja dołoże kolejną firmę do czarnej listy.
Usługi murarskie i brukarskie . Jan Kloske - Leśniewo ul .Heweliusza.

W końcu zdecydowałem się by zrobić około 200m2 parkingu przed domem ale chciałem to zrobić z kamienia polnego. Zrobiłem "przetarg - ofertę" przez internet i po selekcji wybrałem 3 potencjalne firmy, które mogłyby to zrobić. W miedzy czasie natrafiłem na powyższego pana podczas wykonywania prac łupania kamienia w Szemudzie. Podczas spotkania z p. Janem u mnie na działce, opowiedział mi jak to ma potężną firmę (16 ludzi), za jednym pociągnięciem ciągnie kilka robót w mojej okolicy (ale nie chciał podać dokładnej lokalizacji), jak to on też pracuje (bo to lubi) i takie tam. Tak mi zamydlił oczy, że podziękowałem innym potencjalnym wykonawcom i jemu miałem powierzyć prace. 
W miedzy czasie udało mi się zdobyć 30 ton idealnej kostki kamiennej drogowej ze starówki i drugie tyle troszkę gorszej. 
Pan Jan miał wchodzić na początku września ale jakoś przeciągał terminy i nie chciał powiedzieć kiedy dokładnie będzie wchodził. Wciąż był w Szemudzie (od prawie 2 miesięcy) i wciąż tylko z 2 tymi samymi pracownikami.
Coś mnie tknęło i zacząłem szukać w necie wszystko o tym panu. Wyszło szydło z worka. Wszystko co ten pan mi powiedział to czysta fikcja. 
Wyszukałem moją listę wykonawców i zacząłem obdzwaniać. Termin był dla mnie najważniejszy (cena również). 3 dni temu zadzwonił pan Jan i powiedział, że może za tydzień, półtora wejdzie. Niestety wyjawiłem wszystko co znalazłem i dowiedziałem się o nim jak również to, że od 1,5 tygodnia jest już ekipa, która wykonuje powierzone prace. Zaproponował, że może dokończyć prace. Na sam koniec naszej rozmowy skwitował, tu cytat: "jestem facet z jajami, ale bez jaj". Szczyt bezczelności!!
Problem w tym, że gdyby pan Jan nawet zaczął gdzieś o połowie października to kiedy by skończył? Przecież zima idzie wielkimi krokami. W czerwcu przyszłego roku? Nie mogę sobie na to pozwolić a po drugie te bezczelne kłamstwa. 
Sam mam małą firmę ale nigdy nie okłamuję potencjalnych zleceniodawców. Po co? Tylko po to by zdobyć zaufanie i pracę. No way.

----------


## altair666

oszust z Legionowa ale może działać wszędzie http://www.uwagaoszust.yoyo.pl/

----------


## jagawe

Dodaam też swoją cegiełkę
Lemar Marek Pelpliński - dostał zaliczkę i zniknął, ślad po nim zaginął.

----------


## agwes

Przestrzegam przed Panem Zbigniewem Bielickim który w necie pojawia się pod różnymi nickami:
• „norbis101” w oferia.pl
• „justyna7512” w szukajfachowca.pl
Podaje także różne nr tel: 514 385 215 i 519 700 384. Działa w okolicy Trójmiasta i Starogardu Gdańskiego (na razie).

Miał wykonać taras. Zrobił część prac przez jeden dzień (które to prace są do gruntownej poprawki przez prawdziwego budowlańca). Wziął pieniądze za pierwszy etap i na materiał i już nie pojawił się na budowie. Każdego dnia przez tydzień kręcił że już jedzie do mnie na budowę - za każdym razem coś nieprawdopodobnego mu się przydarzało (od awarii samochodu po odbiór żony ze szpitala).
Do tej pory nie zwrócił pieniędzy (ponad miesiąc czasu).

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

Ostrzegam przed hydraulikiem Krzysztofem SZMUDA, firma Instal Serwis z Miechucina. Niesłowny partacz i bałaganiarz. Nie polecam.

----------


## Karpiński Ryszard

> Ostrzegam przed panem *Krzysztofem Wrycza* z  Trzepowa. Zajmuje się pracami ziemnymi, renowacja fundamentów.
> 
> Jest słodki i obiecuje wiele do czasu gdy widzi że jest w stanie wydębic jakies pieniądze. Gdy mozliwości wysysania inwestora sie kończą, zmienia nr telefonu lub nie odbiera obecnego, zawsze wymyślając jakąś przebiegłą wymówkę, zostawiając przy okazji rozgrzebane zlecenie.
> 
> Prowadzone przez tego pana prace miały charakter cześciowo profesjonalny do momentu gdy wyłudził w zaliczkach wiekszośc kwoty za robociznę. Od tego czasu zaczął pojawiac się na budowie sporadycznie, wykonujac prace w 50 %. Dodatkowo pobiera zaliczki na materiały w kwotach o 100% wyzszych niż w składach budowlanych.




Pan ten stale oszukuje, chyba ma to we krwi. Przy pierwszym spotkaniu jest bardzo miły, doradza, tłumaczy , poczym  kasuje zaliczkę, lub całą sume i znika. Odzyskanie utraconych pieniędzy  graniczy z cudem. Kiedyś pomogłem Mu, i taka wdzięczność. Nie odbiera telefonów, nie reaguje na monity.  Jest wiele osób, które oszukał i naciągnął- o których ja wiem , a lie jeszcze okradł to się okarze. Jest wyjątkowo perfidnym i beszczelnym oszustem . Przestrzegam przed nim. Proszę , z daleka od niego. Najchętniej oszukuje prywatne osoby . Nawet jako podwykonawca może narobić wiele kłopotów. Typowy oszust bez skrupułów.

----------


## Zetor297

Nie polecam firmy Styl z Żukowa ponieważ  nie znają się na swojej pracy. Nie umieją zamontować drzwi garażowych a szef  w ogóle  się  nie interesuje ! NIE POLECAM  tej firmy nikomu ponieważ  nie jestem zadowolony z ich pracy!!!   

NIE POLECAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## magdazaba

> Nie polecam firmy Styl z Żukowa ponieważ  nie znają się na swojej pracy. Nie umieją zamontować drzwi garażowych a szef  w ogóle  się  nie interesuje ! NIE POLECAM  tej firmy nikomu ponieważ  nie jestem zadowolony z ich pracy!!!   
> 
> NIE POLECAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A myśmy z ich usług korzystali  i jestesmy bardzo zadowoleni i okna i brama i drzwi wejściowe - wszystko na czas i porządnie. A po roku jak kładliśmy kafelki i okazało się że za wysoka wylewka - to przyjechali i poprawili drzwi (podcięli i z powrotem zamontowali) dosłownie na telefon. Ja ich polecam.

----------


## mądry po szkodzie

Prawdzik - dekarz z pruszcza, który dawno powinien pojawić się na czarnej liście!!! Partaczy, kłamie - i to w żywe oczy, wodzi za nos, ma się za bóg wie jakiego eksperta, a klienta - jak już pojawi się problem - ma za nic!!! A jak się ceni za tą swoją "robotę"...

----------


## Wakmen

> ... dawno powinien pojawić się na czarnej liście!!! Partaczy, kłamie - i to w żywe oczy, wodzi za nos, ma się za bóg wie jakiego eksperta, a klienta - jak już pojawi się problem - ma za nic!!! A jak się ceni za tą swoją "robotę"...


mądry po szkodzie
Zarejestrowany	 16-11-2010
Posty 1

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...c%C3%B3w-quot-.

----------


## moley

*Wakmen* - z całym szacunkiem, ale czy data rejestracji / liczna postów jest wyznacznikiem czy cos jest zrobione dobrze czy żle? *Madry po szkodzie* przestrzega i tyle. 

Ja własnie kończe SSO. Nie mam wielu postów na forum mimo ze sledze pare wątków i "kopie" gdy czegos potrzebuje - po prostu na moje wątpliwości znajduje porady i odpowiedzi, nie zakładam nowych, dublujących wątków. Tak chyba lepiej, prawda?  A swoje uwagi wpisze juz niedlugo i na białą liste i na czarna.

Rozumiem i popieram moderacje, w wielu przypadkach potrzebną ale może troche więcej wyrozumiałości dla gościa któremu właśnie ktos "nienotowany" na listach spartaczył dach....

Sorry za OT - do rzeczy sąsiady.

Pozdrawiam,
Marek

----------


## marjucha

> *Wakmen* - z całym szacunkiem, ale czy data rejestracji / liczna postów jest wyznacznikiem czy cos jest zrobione dobrze czy żle? *Madry po szkodzie* przestrzega i tyle. 
> 
> Ja własnie kończe SSO. Nie mam wielu postów na forum mimo ze sledze pare wątków i "kopie" gdy czegos potrzebuje - po prostu na moje wątpliwości znajduje porady i odpowiedzi, nie zakładam nowych, dublujących wątków. Tak chyba lepiej, prawda?  A swoje uwagi wpisze juz niedlugo i na białą liste i na czarna.
> 
> Rozumiem i popieram moderacje, w wielu przypadkach potrzebną ale może troche więcej wyrozumiałości dla gościa któremu właśnie ktos "nienotowany" na listach spartaczył dach....
> 
> Sorry za OT - do rzeczy sąsiady.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Marek


No trochę ma znaczenie data rejestracji i ilość postów.
Ja na przykład inaczej odbieram posty osoby zarejestrowanej na forum od jakiegoś czasu i mającej"na koncie parę [postów" niż osobę która zarejestrowała się dopiero co i piszę o kimś, że jest partacz.
Podobnie mam z taką samą sytuacją na białej liście :smile: .

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> *Wakmen* - z całym szacunkiem, ale czy data rejestracji / liczna postów jest wyznacznikiem czy cos jest zrobione dobrze czy żle?  ....


I tutaj z Tobą się zgodzę. Realnym przykładem jesteś własnie Ty ale wskaż mi bierną osobę (co chociaż raz na 2 miesiące wchodzi na forum), ma tak mało postów i jest zarejestrowana dłużej jak 3 lata. 
Odp: Może znalazłbyś jeszcze jedną albo góra dwie osoby. 
Od wszystkiego są wyjątki  :wink: 



> ... Rozumiem i popieram moderacje, w wielu przypadkach potrzebną ale może troche więcej wyrozumiałości dla gościa któremu właśnie ktos "nienotowany" na listach spartaczył dach...


Moderacji całkowicie nie ma. W obu listach jeden wielki bałagan. Zakładając te listy miałem słuszny cel ale niestety jest to po części zbieranina auto reklamy przez osoby z dorobkiem 1-5 postów, zarejestrowanych kilka minut wcześniej a krytyka nie jest poparta żadnymi zdjęciami, żadnymi głębszymi uwagami czy komentarzami. Ot bo i już. Według mnie tak nie może być.

----------


## anekri

Firma DAMEL z Kossaka w Pruszczu Gdańskim!!! Damian Molenda

Czegoś takiego nie przewidziałam w najczarniejszych snach i chcę ostrzec innych przezd tym Panem.
Oszust, mitoman i naciągacz!!! 
"Działa" na tereneie całego Trójmiasta.
Chwali się jak to on wszystko zrobi, wszędzie ma znajomości, rabaty, zniżki, a tak naprawdę bierze przypadkowe ekipy- wykorzystuje tych ludzi, nie wypłaca im wynagrodzenia wogóle lub rzuca jakieś ochłapy na odczepnego.
Inwestora ma za idiotę i naciąga bezwzględnie.

----------


## Dżarecki

Nie polecam: Usług i Instalacyjne Leszek Weiner z Zukowa. Nie dość, że nerwus: na wszystko reaguje nerwowo, krzyczy to jeszcze partaczy prawie wszystko. Dostal projekt wykonania ogrzewania i wod=kan. Dodatkowo spedziliśmy cały dzień na budowie tlumacząc wszsytko co istotne. I co? Zrobil po swojemu.  Nie slucha co sie do niego mówi. Nie kończy zaczętych robót.
Nie polecam firmy MS okna z ul.Kartuskiej. O ile przed zakupem  wszystko jest super: Pan Rafal T. jest przesympatyczny, doradza, jezdzi na budowe.... Niestety ekipa od niego (z okolic Lęborka), ktora montowala okna jest do bani. Spaprala instalacje 2 okien. Krzywo. Ekipa od docieplen musiala poprawic: krzywizna byla zbyt widoczna. Drzwi balkonowo tarasowe: poczwórne po ich montażu wichura uszkodzila na skutek partactwa.  Najgorsze, ze juz P. Rafal nie jest taki chetny do pomocy. Na reklamacje czekam juz 2 miesiace.
Profesjonal24.com.pl ,  Różyny, ulWidokowa.  Robili u mnie wylewki anhydrytowe na ogrzewanie podlogowe. W calym domu spaprali. Roznice pomiedzy scianami dochodza do 2,5 cm!!!  W kotlowni na srodku jest gorka, przy sciankach spadek ok 2 cm po calym obwodzie. Na dodatek zalali deski, wszystko co akurat bylo na podlodze. Nie zrobili dylatacji!!!!!!!!!!  P Czarnecki nie przyjmuje do tego do wiadomosci .  Zrobilem dokumentacje zdejciowa. Najprawdopodobniej sprawa trafi do sadu.   Niestety nie popisali sie przedstawiciele Knaufa - polecili ta firme, a teraz umywaja rece.

----------


## Donas

Radzę mocno się zastanowić nad ewentualnym zleceniem jakichkolowiek usług firmie PHU Desto  z Rumi. Załączam zdjęcia , które są efektem 
niesolidności firmy. Poprzecinane kable, karygodnie niestetycznie pospawane rury, lejąca się z pralni woda, zacieki i grzyb w kilku
miejscach na parterze, wypaczone deski przypodłogowe i schody, odpadające kafle, kałuże w kotłowni itp. Bardzo wysokie koszty napraw i osuszania domu. Fachowiec firmy próbował coś zrobić  w pażdzierniku br.(zbił kilka kafli) ale zniknął i do tej pory się nie pojawił. Również dyrektor firmy miał przyjechać dnia 2listopada ale się nie pojawił. Nie odpowiadał na telefony. Zmarnowałem z  zoną  cały dzień. E-maile pozostają bez odpowiedzi. Do tej pory nie otrzymałem gwarancji ( z wpisami  serwisowymi ) na zainstalowany przez firmę kocioł gazowy( problemy z ubezpieczeniem budynku).
W następnym poście kolejne zdjęcia dot. powyższego. Drogi inwestorze oceń sam profesjonalizm ,rzetelność i wiarygodnośc firm Desto !!!.
pozdrawiam
Donas

----------


## Donas

Ciag dalszy zdjęć do mojego powyższego postu
pozdrawiam,
Donas

----------


## Wakmen

Szanowny Kolego Donas, możesz mi wyjaśnić w jaki sposób firma hydrauliczna jest odpowiedzialna za brak wentylacji w Twoim budynku? Pokazujesz zdjęcia zacieków ale może warto się samemu zastanowić dlaczego doszło do takiego zawilgocenia ścian? Może zbyt szybkie tempo prac, brak wysuszenia budynku przed pracami wykończeniowymi? Nie chcę tutaj nikogo bronić ale jak znam życie najłatwiej na kogoś zrzucić winę jak samemu się przyznać (i przed współmałżonką), że się popełniło dość kosztowne błędy. Budowa w jeden sezon to 100% kłopotu z wilgotnością. Tynki zrobione, ściany wymurowane, stropy zalane i ... okna wstawione, ocieplenie zamontowane, paroizolacja ułożona. Co tu więcej pisać.
Co do kolejnych zarzutów przerwania/upalenia przewodów to dla mnie nic nowego na budowie. Prowadzę firmę oferującą usługi elektryczne i teletechniczne i w ciągu roku mam kilka podobnych usterek. Ze względu na bardzo duże tempo prac, ich ponad możliwości rozbudowanie i upakowanie na m2 to niestety jest nieuniknione. Każdy wykonawca chce być na budowie pierwszy by później nie przeciskać się pomiędzy innymi instalacjami. 
 Śmieszy mnie to, że juz kładłeś deski kiedy jeszcze 2 miesiące temu hydraulik dopiero robił instalację hydrauliczną. I do kogo masz zarzuty, że deski są wypaczone? Tylko do siebie.
Ja swój dom budowałem 3 sezony, było sucho, czysto i ... powoli, ale nie o to chodzi. Jak na jesieni na cały, piętrze kładłem deski sosnowe to nawet ich nie mocowałem tak na "fest" a o lakierowaniu nie wspomnę. Po jakiś 8 miesiącach kiedy deski dostosowały się do warunków pokojowych i skurczyły się o około 7% to wszystko zdjąłem, jeszcze raz ułożyłem, wycyklinowałem, polakierowałem 5 warstwami lakieru i teraz po 3 sezonach deski są jak nowe.
Krótkie podsumowanie: gdzie się człowiek spieszy tam się diabeł cieszy.

----------


## Mały

Zawsze to lepiej pokazać błędy jednej firmy i zwalić na drugą, z którą się miało przypadkiem umowę no nie?
 Tak, byłem, zdjąłem kafelki, sprawdziłem co i jak  i nie przyjechałem. Bo za darmo nikt pracować nie będzie(PAN DONAT NIE MIAŁ ZAMIARU PRZYJĄĆ DO WIADOMOŚCI TEGO, JAKŻE DROBNEGO FAKTU) - skoro f-a od wykończeń g-k spitoliła sprawę to niech zapłaci, a nie my. Niby z jakiej racji mamy poświęcać swój czas i pieniądze na poprawki za innego wykonawcę??? Niejaki pan Donat zapomniał podać parę drobiazgów :
1- ocena uszkodzeń i przyczyny (wypchnięta przez "wykończeniowca" rura pcv fi50 na piętrze powodująca ów  "grzybki" przy praniu i użytkowaniu umywalki w górnym pomieszczeniu)
2- rozmowa telefoniczna, w której oczernianie raz jednego pracownika, a raz drugiego (zależy z kim rozmawiał)
3-próba ciśnieniowa instalacji CO i wody użytkowej (mam nadzieję, że klient będzie uczciwy i odda manometr będący prywatną własnością innego pracownika firmy - czekamy)
4- rozmowa , w której wyszło m.in. że " tych od wykończeniówki już dawno się pozbył i nie ma z nimi kontaktu telefonicznego"...ciekawe dlaczego no nie?
5- jak już mowa o przeciekach - a jak to było z wierceniem otworów przez wykonawcę poszerzonego stopnia do salonu? Pamiętam, ze w ciągu godziny usunąłem awarię. Gratis...

 Czekam na dalsze "rewelacje". Zaraz się okaże, że dach przecieka przez nas, no i oczywiście auto tez się psuje przez nas...  :wink: 
 PS - a jak to było z tą uszkodzoną i wymienioną bezpłatnie - gwarancyjnie (!) automatyką u sąsiadki wyżej w tym samym czasie - też widzę brak gwarancji(dwie bliźniacze budowy na jednej działce prowadzone  w tym samym czasie)?
 Poproszę o więcej zdjęć, zwłaszcza wnętrza otworu z felerną rurką.
 Acha, no i jeszcze poproszę o te poprzecinane kable...bo to chyba nie te delikatnie odkute na zdjęciu?

----------


## Donas

> Szanowny Kolego Donas, możesz mi wyjaśnić w jaki sposób firma hydrauliczna jest odpowiedzialna za brak wentylacji w Twoim budynku? Pokazujesz zdjęcia zacieków ale może warto się samemu zastanowić dlaczego doszło do takiego zawilgocenia ścian? Może zbyt szybkie tempo prac, brak wysuszenia budynku przed pracami wykończeniowymi? Nie chcę tutaj nikogo bronić ale jak znam życie najłatwiej na kogoś zrzucić winę jak samemu się przyznać (i przed współmałżonką), że się popełniło dość kosztowne błędy. Budowa w jeden sezon to 100% kłopotu z wilgotnością. Tynki zrobione, ściany wymurowane, stropy zalane i ... okna wstawione, ocieplenie zamontowane, paroizolacja ułożona. Co tu więcej pisać.
> Co do kolejnych zarzutów przerwania/upalenia przewodów to dla mnie nic nowego na budowie. Prowadzę firmę oferującą usługi elektryczne i teletechniczne i w ciągu roku mam kilka podobnych usterek. Ze względu na bardzo duże tempo prac, ich ponad możliwości rozbudowanie i upakowanie na m2 to niestety jest nieuniknione. Każdy wykonawca chce być na budowie pierwszy by później nie przeciskać się pomiędzy innymi instalacjami. 
>  Śmieszy mnie to, że juz kładłeś deski kiedy jeszcze 2 miesiące temu hydraulik dopiero robił instalację hydrauliczną. I do kogo masz zarzuty, że deski są wypaczone? Tylko do siebie.
> Ja swój dom budowałem 3 sezony, było sucho, czysto i ... powoli, ale nie o to chodzi. Jak na jesieni na cały, piętrze kładłem deski sosnowe to nawet ich nie mocowałem tak na "fest" a o lakierowaniu nie wspomnę. Po jakiś 8 miesiącach kiedy deski dostosowały się do warunków pokojowych i skurczyły się o około 7% to wszystko zdjąłem, jeszcze raz ułożyłem, wycyklinowałem, polakierowałem 5 warstwami lakieru i teraz po 3 sezonach deski są jak nowe.
> Krótkie podsumowanie: gdzie się człowiek spieszy tam się diabeł cieszy.


Szanowny Panie Wakmanie,
Rzecz polega na nieporozumieniu. Dom był budowany spokojnie bez pośpiechu.Budynek nowoczesny z bardzo dobrą wentylacją. Posiada certyfikat
kominiarza dla potrzeb firmy ubezpieczeniej. Hydraulika była robiona w 2008 r.Problem pojawił sie w momencie podłączenia w tym roku pralki w pralni na piętrze. Woda na kaflach ,
kałuże , zacieki , wykwity ,wilgoć a to z powodu ( teraz już wiemy po odkryciu instalacji hydralicznej co wymagało skucia kafli w pralni (góra) 
i kotłowni (dół) złej instalcji rur ( lużne rury nie przymocowane do ściany, użyte złe uszczelki) wykonanej przez Pana Macieja K. pracownika firmy Desto z Rumi.
A propos przecięcia kabli wg mojego kolegi budowlańca zdarza się tylko "paszteciarzom z ulicy".  21 wiek !  Profesjonalnej firmie dobrze usprzętowionej
nie powinno się to zdarzyć !!!.
Najlepsze życzenia świąteczne i noworoczne !
Donas

----------


## Donas

> Zawsze to lepiej pokazać błędy jednej firmy i zwalić na drugą, z którą się miało przypadkiem umowę no nie?
>  Tak, byłem, zdjąłem kafelki, sprawdziłem co i jak  i nie przyjechałem. Bo za darmo nikt pracować nie będzie(PAN DONAT NIE MIAŁ ZAMIARU PRZYJĄĆ DO WIADOMOŚCI TEGO, JAKŻE DROBNEGO FAKTU) - skoro f-a od wykończeń g-k spitoliła sprawę to niech zapłaci, a nie my. Niby z jakiej racji mamy poświęcać swój czas i pieniądze na poprawki za innego wykonawcę??? Niejaki pan Donat zapomniał podać parę drobiazgów :
> 1- ocena uszkodzeń i przyczyny (wypchnięta przez "wykończeniowca" rura pcv fi50 na piętrze powodująca ów  "grzybki" przy praniu i użytkowaniu umywalki w górnym pomieszczeniu)
> 2- rozmowa telefoniczna, w której oczernianie raz jednego pracownika, a raz drugiego (zależy z kim rozmawiał)
> 3-próba ciśnieniowa instalacji CO i wody użytkowej (mam nadzieję, że klient będzie uczciwy i odda manometr będący prywatną własnością innego pracownika firmy - czekamy)
> 4- rozmowa , w której wyszło m.in. że " tych od wykończeniówki już dawno się pozbył i nie ma z nimi kontaktu telefonicznego"...ciekawe dlaczego no nie?
> 5- jak już mowa o przeciekach - a jak to było z wierceniem otworów przez wykonawcę poszerzonego stopnia do salonu? Pamiętam, ze w ciągu godziny usunąłem awarię. Gratis...
> 
>  Czekam na dalsze "rewelacje". Zaraz się okaże, że dach przecieka przez nas, no i oczywiście auto tez się psuje przez nas... 
> ...


Szanowny Panie Tomku !

 Zalanie domu jest spowodowane złą instalacją rur w pralni przez prawcownika Desto Pana Macieja. Lużne chybotliwe rury nie przymocowane do ściany i użyte złe uczczelki były powodem wycieków wody. Nie kto inny to instalował jak Wasz pracownik. Jeśli Pan o tym nie wie proszę zapytać dyrektora. Panowie z wykańczania wnętrz nie mają nic z tym wspólnego !!. Szkoda ,że Pan za wcześnie uciekł miałby Pan szansę stwierdzić naocznie.
Nikt mi nie odbierze prawa do krytyki tymbardziej ,że jest w pełni uzasadniona. Instalacja ma sprawnie funkcjonować nie jeden dwa lata a kilkanaście lat
tak umawialiśmy się w kontrakcie !!. Z tym manometrem i pozbyciem sie wykończeńiówki pojechał Pan ostro po bandzie !!. Manometr jest dla mnie 
bezużytecznym gratem. Pański pracownik go przywiózł niech go odbierze !!!. Nie Pańska sprawa co do moich relacji z ekipami zatrudnionymi
w budowie domu. Ale żeby Pana uspokoić ekipa wraca na święta z zagranicy i od lutego będą wykańczać kolejny mój obiekt.
Nic Pan nie pisze o gwarancji na koćioł. Czy Pan ma uprawnienia do przeglądów i wpisów do gwarancji ! ?. Wasz "specjalista" wieszając kocioł u 
sąsiadki uszkodził rury kanalizacyjne. Panu nie udało się zidentyfikować  problemu. Zrobił to mąż  sąsiadki we własnym zakresie i koszt !!!. 
Dalsze "rewelacje" których się Pan domaga w przygotowaniu i będą wykorzystane o ile właściciel firmy Desto  zrealizuję grożbę zawartą w piśmie radcy prawnego z dnia 09.12.2010.  Woli inwestować w prawników niż klientów .Jego firma  jego wybór !
Najlepsze życzenia świąteczne i noworoczne !!
Donas

----------


## Mały

Nie miałem powodu uciekać znikąd. Odkułem, pokazałem problem Pańskiej małżonce i pojechałem. Niestety nie miałem tyle czasu, żeby jeszcze ok godziny czekać na Pana.Powodem było wypchnięcie rury przy montażu ścianek działowych - po naszej pracy ich przecież jeszcze nie było - czyli same wypadły???
 Co do innych ekip - ale to nie ja narzekałem na te "złe" ekipy (teraz są już nagle ok???).
 Co do diagnozy problemu u sąsiadki - proszę przynajmniej nie podawać nieprawdy - znalazłem i wstępnie go usunąłem, wstępnie bo bez demontażu glazury. Tyle, że potem (tym razem już bez naszej wiedzy) całkowicie usunął go ktoś inny.
 Co do uprawnień - tak mam je i używam. Gwarancji sugeruję jednak poszukać - nie pierwszy raz po wykończeniu domu okazuje się , że "nikt nic nie wie".
 Co do felernych kabli - czemu nic nie wiedzieliśmy i kto usunął uszkodzenie? (Widać na zdjęciu). Zdarzyło nam się uszkodzić kable na budowie w Gdyni, ale my tego nie usuwamy, tylko wzywamy profesjonalną firmę, która nie dość że prawidłowo usunie uszkodzenie to jeszcze da na to pełna gwarancję.
"Zalanie domu jest spowodowane złą instalacją rur w pralni przez prawcownika Desto Pana Macieja. " skoro jest Pan tego w 100% pewny to jednak bardzo proszę o dowody, bo jak na razie widzę tylko stos pomówień. Bedąc pewnym takiego stanu rzeczy nie będzie to absolutnie kłopotliwe.
 Również  życzę Wesołych Świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.

----------


## Specjalista69

Zgadza się!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PIOTR MASTALERZ największy krętacz jakiego poznałem!!Nie rozliczył się,nie odbiera telefonu, a wymówek ma mnóstwo na każdą okazję. Przekłada terminy spłat z dnia na dzień, aż ślad ginie.UWAGA na PIOTRA MASTALERZA!!!!!!!!!!!! Nie współpracujcie z tym człowiekiem.

----------


## kamykkamyk2

Dzięki za ostrzeżenie, ale ludzie kiedy wy się nauczycie żeby nie dawać zaliczek. Jak ja robiłem u ludzi, to przy podpisaniu umowy brałem bardzo małą, symboliczną kwotę, ale umawiałem się że będę dostawał co tydzień kwotę pieniędzy adekwatną do wykonanej pracy.

----------


## Donas

> Nie miałem powodu uciekać znikąd. Odkułem, pokazałem problem Pańskiej małżonce i pojechałem. Niestety nie miałem tyle czasu, żeby jeszcze ok godziny czekać na Pana.Powodem było wypchnięcie rury przy montażu ścianek działowych - po naszej pracy ich przecież jeszcze nie było - czyli same wypadły???
>  Co do innych ekip - ale to nie ja narzekałem na te "złe" ekipy (teraz są już nagle ok???).
>  Co do diagnozy problemu u sąsiadki - proszę przynajmniej nie podawać nieprawdy - znalazłem i wstępnie go usunąłem, wstępnie bo bez demontażu glazury. Tyle, że potem (tym razem już bez naszej wiedzy) całkowicie usunął go ktoś inny.
>  Co do uprawnień - tak mam je i używam. Gwarancji sugeruję jednak poszukać - nie pierwszy raz po wykończeniu domu okazuje się , że "nikt nic nie wie".
>  Co do felernych kabli - czemu nic nie wiedzieliśmy i kto usunął uszkodzenie? (Widać na zdjęciu). Zdarzyło nam się uszkodzić kable na budowie w Gdyni, ale my tego nie usuwamy, tylko wzywamy profesjonalną firmę, która nie dość że prawidłowo usunie uszkodzenie to jeszcze da na to pełna gwarancję.
> "Zalanie domu jest spowodowane złą instalacją rur w pralni przez prawcownika Desto Pana Macieja. " skoro jest Pan tego w 100% pewny to jednak bardzo proszę o dowody, bo jak na razie widzę tylko stos pomówień. Bedąc pewnym takiego stanu rzeczy nie będzie to absolutnie kłopotliwe.
>  Również  życzę Wesołych Świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.


 WITAM,
 Wszysko można było stwierdzić na miejscu !!. Ale Panowie totalnie zlekceważyliście problem. Pan więcej się nie pojawil pomimo telefonów !! Dyrektor miał przyjechać 2 listopada - nie przyjechał nawet nie raczył zadzwonić że go nie będzie zmarnowaliśmy cały dzień .Nie odbierał moich telefonów.
Dwukrotnie prosiłem telefonicznie właściciela o spotkanie - stwierdzlł ze nie widzi takiej potrzeby. Wszystko można było zobaczyć na miejscu ocenić uszkodzenia i podjąć satysfakcjonujące obie strony decyzje. A teraz Pan zrzuca winne na bogu ducha winnych innych wykonawców. DLA PRZYPOMNIENIA CAŁOŚCI INSTALACJI WODNEJ I BIAŁY MONTAŻ BYŁ WYKONANY PRZEZ PRACOWNIKÓW DESTO !!!. Sąsiadka też nie ma grwarancji i nie przypomina sobie żeby Pan zabiegał o wpisy po przeglądach.
pozdrawiam
Donas

----------


## Mały

Tym razem to już są po prostu kłamstwa i tyle.
 Desto NIE WYKONYWAŁA TU ŻADNEGO BIAŁEGO MONTAŻU( jednak jeśli wykonywał to któryś z pracowników to robił to na swoją , własną odpowiedzialność - a firma nie ingeruje jednak w to co pracownicy robią po godzinach-też byłem o to nagabywany, ale odmówiłem-jak widzę słusznie). Sugeruję jednak przyjąć to do wiadomości. I tego nie wykonywaliśmy (z tego co sobie przypominam byliśmy po prostu niekonkurencyjni). I zrobił to ktoś inny. A na każdą pracę wg umowy (tak, tak są takie dokumenty) mamy protokóły odbioru.
 Co do ponownego przyjazdu - to ile można jeździć? Przecież "czarno na białym" pokazałem co i jak. Za mało? A pokryć kosztów ponownych wizyt nikt nie chciał...
 Swoją drogą "nie pojawiłem się mimo telefonów" -  to jak klienty powie "masz przyjechać" i mam wszystko rzucić i jechać teraz, zaraz bo klient chce sobie porozmawiać o WYJAŚNIONEJ  sprawie? Zapraszam do biura. Tu też można.
 Wracając do tematu - po naszym wykonaniu rury były w pełni widoczne, połączone i został wypisany protokół częściowy odbioru prac. Skoro były one nieprawidłowo wykonane (rura "50" odstająca(wyrwana) od pionu "110" o jakieś 10 cm) to czemu NIKT  o tym nie poinformował? A skoro nie poinformował i zabudował to...? Nie widział??? Nie wierzę.
 Co do gwarancji - a były z nią jednak jakieś problemy? Naprawy niewykonane, awarie itp?
 Aaaa... było coś - zamiana sterownika radiowego z analogowego na cyfrowy wskutek zakłócania fal z sąsiedniego(normalnie zmienia się tu zakres fal pracy, ale jakoś chcieliśmy być elastyczni). Na nasz koszt.
 Pozdrawiam życząc Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.
 Wszystkim Forumowiczom.
 Jeszcze coś?

----------


## TAG75

Z uporem maniaka będę dodawał do tej listy faceta z Bojana ktory robił mi elektrykę i tynki.  Musi miec jakieś znajomości skoro ktoś go stąd wymazuje...Juz 2 lata mineły a ja wciaż słysze od ludzi kto Ci tak sp...lił robote i czy zapłacił za szkody....
Ku przestrodze więc Jarosław H. 511016165

----------


## Wakmen

> Z uporem maniaka będę dodawał do tej listy faceta z Bojana ktory robił mi elektrykę i tynki...


Poprosimy o konkrety. Taki suchy post prędzej czy później będzie wykasowany. Tylko dobrze umotywowane posty mają prawo tu być.

----------


## Donas

> Tym razem to już są po prostu kłamstwa i tyle.
>  Desto NIE WYKONYWAŁA TU ŻADNEGO BIAŁEGO MONTAŻU( jednak jeśli wykonywał to któryś z pracowników to robił to na swoją , własną odpowiedzialność - a firma nie ingeruje jednak w to co pracownicy robią po godzinach-też byłem o to nagabywany, ale odmówiłem-jak widzę słusznie). Sugeruję jednak przyjąć to do wiadomości. I tego nie wykonywaliśmy (z tego co sobie przypominam byliśmy po prostu niekonkurencyjni). I zrobił to ktoś inny. A na każdą pracę wg umowy (tak, tak są takie dokumenty) mamy protokóły odbioru.
>  Co do ponownego przyjazdu - to ile można jeździć? Przecież "czarno na białym" pokazałem co i jak. Za mało? A pokryć kosztów ponownych wizyt nikt nie chciał...
>  Swoją drogą "nie pojawiłem się mimo telefonów" -  to jak klienty powie "masz przyjechać" i mam wszystko rzucić i jechać teraz, zaraz bo klient chce sobie porozmawiać o WYJAŚNIONEJ  sprawie? Zapraszam do biura. Tu też można.
>  Wracając do tematu - po naszym wykonaniu rury były w pełni widoczne, połączone i został wypisany protokół częściowy odbioru prac. Skoro były one nieprawidłowo wykonane (rura "50" odstająca(wyrwana) od pionu "110" o jakieś 10 cm) to czemu NIKT  o tym nie poinformował? A skoro nie poinformował i zabudował to...? Nie widział??? Nie wierzę.
>  Co do gwarancji - a były z nią jednak jakieś problemy? Naprawy niewykonane, awarie itp?
>  Aaaa... było coś - zamiana sterownika radiowego z analogowego na cyfrowy wskutek zakłócania fal z sąsiedniego(normalnie zmienia się tu zakres fal pracy, ale jakoś chcieliśmy być elastyczni). Na nasz koszt.
>  Pozdrawiam życząc Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.
>  Wszystkim Forumowiczom.
>  Jeszcze coś?


Tak ta instalacja została wykanana przez Panów Bartka i  Macieja którego osobiscie przywióżł Pański dyrektor. jako pracownika Desto.Robota została wykonana w godzinach pracy. Aby przestał Pan wypisywać te dyrdymały zleciłem wykonanie ekspertyzy przez niezależnego eksperta. Napewno się spotkamy !!!.
 Kiedy Pan dostarczy obiecaną uszczelkę na rurę ze smierdzącymi wyziewami - czekam od kilku miesięcy !?.

Przy okazji szpec ktory robił instalacje po "owocnej " pracy i nauki profesjonalizmu w Desto natychmiast znalazł się na czarnej liscie jako 
Wod-Car.
Więcej nie mam ochoty pisać na temat tej fuszerki. Mam ciekawsze zajęcia !
Pozdrawiam

----------


## TAG75

> Poprosimy o konkrety. Taki suchy post prędzej czy później będzie wykasowany. Tylko dobrze umotywowane posty mają prawo tu być.


 1.Wykonywanie instalacji elektrycznej 3 miesiące, podłączenia lini wyłączników pod gniazda i odwrotnie.
2. położenie dachówki ceramicznej bez przymocowania jej do łat.
3. Odwrotne zamocowanie dachowych listw zabezpieczjących przed ptactwem.
4. Rynny bez jakiegokolwiek spadu.
5. Tynki wewnętrzne na wiekszości ścian bez poziomów.
Nieterminowść, niechlujstwo i brak profesjonalizmu.

----------


## Mały

> Tak ta instalacja została wykanana przez Panów Bartka i  Macieja którego osobiscie przywióżł Pański dyrektor. jako pracownika Desto.Robota została wykonana w godzinach pracy. 
> 
>  Naprawdę? Trzeba będzie ich pociągnąć do odpowiedzialności za fuchy w czasie pracy. Ale to po konsultacji z nimi. Umowa wyraźnie przewiduje wykonanie baaardzo konkretnych prac. I nie ma tam ani słowa o jakimkolwiek białym montażu - wiem, że Maciej miał wciąż telefony "kiedy będzie" ale z braku czasu odpuścił fuchę  - tak wynikało z naszej rozmowy, tym bardziej że była to fucha i wyraźnie powiedziałem, że się w to NIE WTRĄCAM. Dogadaliście się? Gadajcie między sobą, a nie mieszacie tu firmę.
> 
> Aby przestał Pan wypisywać te dyrdymały zleciłem wykonanie ekspertyzy przez niezależnego eksperta.
> 
>  Niezależnego? Patrząc na te opisy szczerze wątpię...ale spokojnie - nasz też się pojawi. Na wezwanie.
> 
>  Napewno się spotkamy !!!.
> ...


  I również pozdrawiam.
 I kilka słów wyjaśnienia.
 Uwierzcie mi - jeśli podpisujemy z kimś umowę i wykonujemy mu cokolwiek, to staramy się zrobić to najlepiej jak potrafimy. Jesteśmy też do dyspozycji klienta na telefon (w razie czego).
 Ale NIGDY I Z NIKIM nie podpisujemy umowy na dożywotnią służebność. Niestety powyższy opis tylko potwierdza nasze wątpliwości, dlatego też niestety dzięki Wam nasza umowa zyska dodatkowe załączniki i przejażdżki typu "podjedź pan bo zima idzie i trzeba uruchomić instalację" (właśnie powyższy klient) będą odpłatne. Przykro mi, bo jeździłem najczęściej w godzinach dogodnych dla klienta (tzn często w godzinach - po pracy, bo tak pasowało), no ale nie mam zamiaru się potem z nikim o nic kłócić.
 Szkoda nerwów- zarówno Waszych jak i moich.
 Jeśli ktoś naszych "da ciała" - przyjedziemy i poprawimy.To nie podlega dyskusji. Ale jak "da ciała" ktoś inny? Jak mam się wytłumaczyć z dobrowolnej, bezpłatnej pomocy szefowi(tak, tak)? a może mam dokładać ze swojej wypłaty?
 Chcieliśmy się dogadać co do naprawy, ale ktoś woli zwalić winę na któregokolwiek wykonawcę "espeer to naprawcie" i mieć wszystko w poważaniu. Cóż - to nie komuna, że szło się dogadać za (przysłowiową) flachę - proponowaliśmy naprawę bezpłatną, bez napraw murarskich (nie jesteśmy murarzami, ani kafelkarzami) co nie spotkało się z aprobatą. Cóż "do tanga trzeba dwojga" i jest jak jest. Więc skutek - jak widać wyżej. Niestety - zamiast rozwiązania problemu mamy nowy offtop na forum i jednocześnie utratę zaufania do nas.
 Wypada tylko "podziękować".

----------


## rafiko

> Prawdzik - dekarz z pruszcza, który dawno powinien pojawić się na czarnej liście!!! Partaczy, kłamie - i to w żywe oczy, wodzi za nos, ma się za bóg wie jakiego eksperta, a klienta - jak już pojawi się problem - ma za nic!!! A jak się ceni za tą swoją "robotę"...


Witam po długiej nieobecności 

Już kiedyś o nim pisałem http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...85#post2419085

Teraz nie cieknie ale to nie jego i synusia zasługa

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

Najpierw napisałeś :



> Z uporem maniaka będę dodawał do tej listy faceta z Bojana ktory robił mi elektrykę i tynki.  Musi miec jakieś znajomości skoro ktoś go stąd wymazuje...Juz 2 lata mineły a ja wciaż słysze od ludzi kto Ci tak sp...lił robote i czy zapłacił za szkody....


 A następnie:



> 1.Wykonywanie instalacji elektrycznej 3 miesiące, podłączenia lini wyłączników pod gniazda i odwrotnie.
> 2. położenie dachówki ceramicznej bez przymocowania jej do łat.
> 3. Odwrotne zamocowanie dachowych listw zabezpieczjących przed ptactwem.
> 4. Rynny bez jakiegokolwiek spadu.
> 5. Tynki wewnętrzne na wiekszości ścian bez poziomów.
> Nieterminowść, niechlujstwo i brak profesjonalizmu.


Z tego co rozumiem to firma oferująca usługi kompleksowe przez iluś tam podwykonawców bo nie wyobrażam sobie by wszystkie powyższe czynności mogła wykonywać jedna i ta sama ekipa/"facet".

----------


## TAG75

> Najpierw napisałeś :
> 
>  A następnie:
> 
> Z tego co rozumiem to firma oferująca usługi kompleksowe przez iluś tam podwykonawców bo nie wyobrażam sobie by wszystkie powyższe czynności mogła wykonywać jedna i ta sama ekipa/"facet".


Facet (Jaroslaw) szef osobiscie robil instalacje elek. a jego ludzie tynkowali i robili dach zatrudnia ok 19 osob w porywach od zlecenia. Niedawno udalo mi sie odkuc kilka punktow elektrycznych bo nie mialem w ogole pradu w 3 pokojach!

Ostrzegam rowniez przed firma Urzedowski (Gdynia)  mialem miec montaz drzwi wewnetrznych przed Sylwestrem i do dzis drzwi nie dojechaly...
Niestety nawalila centrala (zima, zepsuta linie produkcyjna itp) ale cos zlego dzieje sie z ta firma wiem ze czesc kont bankowych maja poblokowanych, jak ktos zaczyna i nie wplacil zaliczki niech lepiej wybierze konkurencje!

----------


## finlandia

TAG,
raczej sie nie obawiaj - przyjadą. Dziś widziałem na aucie drzwi Urzędowskiego - jechały gdzieś w Polskę (kto wie czy nie do Ciebie?). W tej firmie terminy nie są rzeczą świętą i spóźnienie 2-3 tyg. to norma, a ostatnio pojawia się i ok miesiąca.

----------


## daszaA

> Ostrzegam rowniez przed firma Urzedowski (Gdynia)  mialem miec montaz drzwi wewnetrznych przed Sylwestrem i do dzis drzwi nie dojechaly...
> Niestety nawalila centrala (zima, zepsuta linie produkcyjna itp) ale cos zlego dzieje sie z ta firma wiem ze czesc kont bankowych maja poblokowanych, jak ktos zaczyna i nie wplacil zaliczki niech lepiej wybierze konkurencje!


 To nie Gdynia zawiniła tylko Ziębice, że masz opóżnienie w dostawie drzwi.
Ja też zamawiałam za pośrednictwem Gdyni. I z drzwi i z montażu jestem zadowolona. Tyle,że musieliśmy interweniować o zmianę osób w ekipie montującej, chodzi o syna pana C.

----------


## bazal

Zgadza się. Ja też byłem klientem Bertranda. Podobnie jak wyżej byłem traktowany, a w dodatku okna po przywiezieniu na budowę miały inne wymiary aniżeli otwory okienne(firmowy mierniczy pobierał wymiary osobiście). Szyby miast  anty włamaniowe P4, zamontowali zwykłe, listwy przy szybowe w części okien były innego kształtu, wreszcie montaż okien był tak nieprofesjonalnie wykonany, że niektóre ramy musieli powtórnie wyrywać i prawidłowo montować. Do dnia dzisiejszego okna otwierają się z trzaskami, ale już wolę to, niż oglądać wątłych fachowców od BERTRANTA.
PS. Senior firmy pan Bertrant jest bardzo opryskliwy i prosty w kontaktach z klientami. Odradzam kontaktów z nim.

----------


## TAG75

> TAG,
> raczej sie nie obawiaj - przyjadą. Dziś widziałem na aucie drzwi Urzędowskiego - jechały gdzieś w Polskę (kto wie czy nie do Ciebie?). W tej firmie terminy nie są rzeczą świętą i spóźnienie 2-3 tyg. to norma, a ostatnio pojawia się i ok miesiąca.


Chyba jednak nie jechaly do mnie...Maja juz 5 tygodni opoznienia i dalej nie ma nawet info kiedy przywioza. Urzedowski to firma bardzo niepowazna. Zaliczki wzieli 50% a umowa jest tak pokretnie skonstruowana ze nic nie mozna zrobic. Zaluje ze nie wziolem drzwi od Ronkowskiego.

----------


## finlandia

Ronkowski ma też dobre drzwi. Na ile się orientuję to pewnie są w podobnej cenie, chociaż biorąc pod uwagę produkt, to za Urzędowskigo "na złomie" byś więcej dostał - po prostu materiały użyte do ich produkcji kosztują więcej. Ale to nie ma specjalnego znaczenia dla funkcjonowania i wyglądu drzwi. 
Poproś dealera o numer produkcyjny zamówienia, zadzwoń do fabryki i dowiesz się, co jest z drzwiami. Tak na wszelki wypadek, by wykluczyć tu winę dealera..

----------


## praca_praca2000

Zamawiałem beton w hurtowni WROŃSCY 2 lata temu,ja jako wykonawca-dla inwestora.Beton z przesunięciem kilku godzin dojechal na plac budowy.
Poza tym,opóźnieniem żadnych problemow nie było.

----------


## janusz1234

Nie polecam tego wykonawcy. Meble wykonane niestarannie. Przy próbie reklamacji właściciel zachował się opryskliwie, bez wyjaśnień i uwzględniania naszych uwag odmówił wykonania poprawek. Utrudniony kontakt z właścicielem firmy, jedyny nr telefonu jaki podaje to numer domowy, który odbiera jego żona, z którą nie da się niczego ustalić i dodatkowo jest nieuprzejma.

----------


## kristoferr

A ja polecam firmę AnalogTech z Kwidzyna. Firma zajmuje się elektryką i automatyką budowlaną, internet, alarm. Jak coś mogę podać numer tel.

----------


## Jarrek

Dzien dobry

chciałbym odradzić i ostrzec przed firma "DOMY GRUBA", z okolic Kartuz. http://www.domygruba.pl/oferta.html

Ci pseudo fachowcy smią się nazywac "Najlepszy wykonawca domow jednorodzinnych", ale sa partaczami jakich malo. Smierdzące lenie i tyle, piją na budowie. Trzeba im patrzec na rece, aby miec pewnosc ze bedzie cos dobrze zrobione. Wiadomo nie kazdy Investor moze spedzac cale dnie na budowie, wiec wykorzystuja to i kradna towar z budowy, i wmawiaja ze tak duzo poszlo, a potem mowia ze trza domowic. Terminy ustalaja obiecujące, ale to tylko na papierze, nie wyrabiaja sie  i  mają opóźnienia ponad 3 miesieczne za SSO. To sa wielkie cwaniaki. Zostawiają burdel na budowie taki, ze trzeba bylo ponad tydzien po nich sprzatać, upychaja nawet niedojedzone resztki jedzenia po katach ze myszy z pol przychodza.

Pozdrawiam forumowiczów i jeszcze raz ostrzegam !!!

----------


## sammael

Nie polecam nikomu tych partaczy i oszustów !!!!
Firma Jarex - jarosław Kawka z Chmielna koło Kartuz

Owa firma świadczy usługi wodno-kanalizacyjne, robią instalacje CO, budują domy, robią wykończeniówkę, wentylacje, reku pretory, aranżują ogrody. 

Rozbudowa sieci wodociągowej według Jarosława Kawki:
*uszkodzić hydrant z którego wylewa się 50 000 litrów wody, w efekcie czego cała wieś jest bez wody 
*pobrać pieniądze na materiały i zniknąć 
*część materiałów ok 25% zostało przywiezionych, jednak rury do wodociągów to nie rury od kanalizy !!! 
(podobnie zrobili z Żukowie, gdzie odcinek sieci wodociągowej pękł pod ciśnieniem) 
*zwalać winę na urzędy (nadzór, wodociągi, starostwo) że biedakowi robią pod górkę, - co okazało się kłamstwem  bo nawet zawiadomienia o rozpoczęciu robót nie złożyli do nadzoru, ani do wodociągów
*ściemniać przez 3 miesiące że "już jutro będziemy na sto procent" 

Strata czasu !!! Osób pokrzywdzonych jest więcej


http://www.firmy.net/uslugi-hydrauli...-klientow.html
http://www.dodajoszusta.pl/historia/...elkie-nic.html
http://www.gowork.pl/opinie_firma,1111636
http://forum.wp.pl/fid,246,tid,70973...l?ticaid=1bf27
http://www.cylex.pl/firmy/jarex--kawka-j--10867575.html

----------


## Robertko

Tomasz Jakubowski - kafelki i wykończenie. Duże ego, średnia jakość i olbrzymia niesolidność. Bardzo słaba organizacja prac. Może gdyby ktoś nim zarządzał twardą ręką i mówił mu cały czas co ma robić, to byłaby z tego jakaś korzyść. Ja zleciłem na próbę, przed wykonawstwem łazienek, piwnicę i garaż. Piwnica odebrana z uwagami (i są już reklamacje - np. pęknięta płytka przy ścieku), a garaż nie zakończony, ekipa zeszła i po jakimś czasie chciała sie pojawić. Moja cierpliwość jednak się skończyła. Gdyby ktoś chciał zdać się na wykonastwo tego człowieka, to proponuję na początku spisać umowę z dokładnym zakresem, terminem i wielkimi karami. Z mojej budowy zeszli tłumacząc się, że "gdzieś" mają taką porządną umowę - z terminem i karami. Oprócz tego - nie potafią utrzymać porządku na budowie, słabe możliwości wykonawcze ( szef, który więcej jest nieobecny niż jest, jego brat - najfajniejszy z całej grupy, i zawodnik, którego pan Tomasz ostatnio szukał przez 4 dni, "bo gdzieś mu zginął" - wg informacji od niego. W sumie - ekipa dla cierpliwych, dla mnie niestety nie. Jeżeli p. Tomasz zamieści tu jakieś sprostowania (to piszę zapobiegawczo), to opublikuję zdjęcia pokazujące jakość prac. Aha - i nie płacić zaliczek za robociznę. No i w przypadku materiałów - żądać rozliczenia na bieżąco. Nie mogłem się doprosić faktur, a potem były niepotrzebne niesnaski. I od początku zaznaczać, że mówimy o cenach brutto. To chyba tyle.

----------


## SlavekT

Czy ktoś może polecić dobra hurtownie za stalą i materiałami budowlanymi? Zaczynam budowę w kwietniu. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## agnieszka76

Wszystkich przestrzegam przed Panem Mudlaf tym który udaje fachowca. Jest bardzo niesłowny, nie jest w stanie przypilnować miejsca budowy robią u niego pijaczyny, brudasy itd.A co najciekawsze do dnia dzisiejszego ten Partacz nie rozliczył się z wykonanych fuszerek naciągnął mnie , nawet mam zamiar zgłosić się do urzędu i złożyć pismo o sprawdzenie przychodów tego pana. Posiadam dokumenty przelewowe jakie dokonywałałam na konto tego partacza.A już obłędem jest jak kłamie ,, zrobiłem to najlepiej jak potrafiłem , jest dobrze zraobione" a tu niespodzianka podłoga się zapadła sam piach . Pan Mudlaf to NACIĄGACZ

----------


## orasje

Z mojego doswiadczenia. Nigdy nie placic przed zakonczeniem prac. Po zakonczeniu wezwac niezaleznego specjaliste ktory oceni jakosc prac. A niech sie wykonawca-partacz obrazi, a niech mowi ze mu nie wierzymy. Tak nie wierzymy bo to sa nasze pieniadze i w dodatku ciezko zarobione. Nie posprzatal, nie placic dopoki chlopaki balaganiarze nie powyciagaja wszystkich petow ktore powtykali w dziury i szpary i opakowan po serkach homogenizowanych pomomo ze 10 razy prosilo sie aby rzucali to do przygotowanego worka. I zawsze miec w rezerwie inna firme/wykonawce. Ma sie komfort powiedzenia na pewnym etapie uslugi-dowidzenia, nie taka byla umowa. Place za to co zrobiliscie i teraz wynocha. Radze tez sprawdzac ilosc materialu, dostajesz rozliczenie ilosci zuzytego materialu, powiedz, ok jestem gotowy zaplacic ale przejdzmy sie teraz po budowie przez 15 minut i prosze pokazac te 85 zlaczek gdzie sa one zamontowane, itp. Znowu, to sa nasze pieniadze i nie ma co sie stresowac sie sie majstry obraza. A niech sie obraza. I co, koniec swiata? Pozdrawiam

----------


## aprilka1000

Uwaga na biuro projektowe Pana Zygmunta S. z Kartuz 

Cala historia jest tak dluga ze nie wiem od czego zaczac . 
Zlecilam adaptacje projektu z kilkoma zmianami jakie podpatrzylam u innych budujacych taki sam domek. 
Pan Zygmunt zazyczyl sobie 3,5 zaliczki wiec zaplacilam . Jego obowiazkiem bylo zamowic projekt i zrobic adaptacje i zmiany . 
Projekt zamawial 1,5 miesiaca podejrzewam ze moja zaliczka zalepil jakies inne dlugi i nie mial pieniedzy potem na kupno mojego projektu.
Dzwonilam codziennie w godzinach porannych slyszalam ze jeszcze nie dojechal do biura , po poludniu ze na chwilke wyszedl a wieczorem ze juz pojechal do domu i uwierzcie mi tak codziennie . W koncu uslyszalam ze zamowil projekt i bedzie mial go w piatek .
Nie dowierzajac w to zadzwonilam do Domeny ( biuro projektowe z ktorego mial zamowic owy projekt), aby to sprawdzic okazalo sie ze nikt taki takiego projektu nie zamawial. Nerwy mi puszczaly juz powoli , a ze  mieszkam bardzo daleko od Trojmiasta nie mialam mozliwosci przyjechac i tego pogonic zostal mi tylko telefon.
Po kolejnym miesiacu zamowil projekt , zaczelo sie dopytywanie czy zrobil te zmiany o jakie prosilam . Termin na umowie dawno juz wygasl a ja dalej czekalam  dzwonilam i slyszalam jutro napewno bedzie wszystko gotowe, ze juz konczy  , i tak kolejne tygodnie. 
W koncu nie wytrzymalam spakowalam sie i z dnia na dzien przyjechalam kupe kilometrow aby to wszystko zakonczyc . 
No i okazalo sie ze to co slyszalam przez telefon ze projekt juz prawie gotowy , ze zmiany porobione ------ to wszystko klamstwo
Gdy przyjechalam pokazal mi projekt ale goly , przy mnie dopiero zaznaczal i rysowal wszelakie zmiany o ktore prosilam . 
A o zmiane dachu czyli podniesienie scianki kolankowej i powiekszenie garazu o 1,5 metra uslyszalam ze tego nie zrobi bo tak sie nie da . A wiec jak inni to zrobili...? w tym samym projekcie . ???   bylo to dziwne .
Zrobil dach tak jak on chcial , lamany dziwnie . 
Bylam zalamana !!!!!  Co za czlowiek !!!!! 
po kolejnym miesiacu odebralam wszystko i dach musialam zmieniac u innego architekta bo zadnego lamanego nie chcialam miec .




A wiec przestrzegam a jako dowod zapraszam na wizje lokalna .

----------


## daro31ie

Jeszcze raz chcę przestrzec wszystkich, którzy zastanawiają się nad podjęciem współpracy z firmą Pana Zbyszka Z. z Nowego Barkroczyna. Ilość tak wielu błędów-fuszerek, w sztuce budowlanej mnoży się przy każdym dalszym kroku budowlanym. Nie wspomnę o nie poszanowaniu materiałów budowlanych, niechlujstwie w pracy i na działce. Nie zliczę godzin ile spędziłem żeby doprowadzić stan budowy do przyzwoitości. Wykorzystał fakt, że nie mogłem tych prac nadzorować częściej. Więc przestrzegam i jako dowód również zapraszam na wizję lokalną

http://www.zbychbud.pl/index.html

----------


## k-gdańsk

> Przejrzałam to forum i zauważyłam pewną prawidłowość. Uwagi krytyczne odnoszą się głównie do wykonawców z okolic Trójmiasta. Wydaje mi się, że znam przyczynę. W ostatnich latach padło wiele firm ( w tym stocznia), więc część ludzi porobiła jakieś kursy i podają się za " fachowców". Dodatkowo ich siłą przetargową jest cena. Sama widziałam parę prac wykonanych przez takich "fachowców". A nie wszyscy zdają sobie sprawę, że tanio to zwykle oznacza byle jak. Wiem o czym mówię, bo pracuję w biurze rachunkowym i mam do czynienia m.in z brananżą budowlaną. Wielu solidnych rzemieślników myśli o zmianie zawodu, bo nie wytrzymują konkurencji  cenowej z pseudo fachowcami.


To dotyczy nie tylko branży budowlanej. Modne jest ostatnio ustalanie wykonawcy na podstawie przetargu mailowego. Niekiedy ludzie sądzą, że przechytrzą rynek wybierając najtaniej lub poniżej średniej. Dostają takie materiały i takich wykonawców. By było dowcipniej, nie spisują umów. Zamotani w przerzucaniu dziesiątek ofert nie pamiętają kto wykonywał i późniejsze reklamacje próbują wcisnąć innym: " no jak to, był Pan u nas i zostawiał ofertę". Wcale nie takie rzadkie.
To co oczywiste przy czytaniu, przy wyborze już takie nie jest.  
Wsparcie "opiniami" typu "u mnie tanio i dobrze" (tzn jak? różne bywają kryteria satysfakcji) nie da gwarancji jakości gdy kryterium jest koszt a nie jakość.

----------


## Jagiello

Najgorszemu wrogowi nie poleciłbym firmy Vetrex & Margo  - okna ,rolety, markizy, bramy 
80-017 Gdańsk, Trakt Św. Wojciecha 165

Po podpisaniu umowy i wpłaceniu zadatku kontakt ze strony firmy się urwał. Na wszystkie telefony zawsze słyszałem: "to ja oddzwonię za 5min"; nie muszę chyba dodawać, że ani razu się to nie zdarzyło. Termin pomiaru okien przekładali chyba 3-krotnie (przy drugim razie pytałem czy nie wpłynie to na termin montażu, zostałem zapewniony, że nie). Kiedy pod koniec terminu (wg umowy) pojechałem do firmy dowiedzieć się o termin montażu, pracujący tam pan, z rozbrajającą szczerością stwierdził, że "chyba nie będziemy się trzymać terminów".
 W sumie montaż przesunął się o ponad 1,5 tygodnia (mogę uznać, że 2 dni z tego opóźnienia były moją winą) i z tego co wiem to jestem (prawdopodobnie) jednym z najszybciej obsłużonych klientów, ale to prawdopodobnie wynik mojego uporu.
 Dopiero zresztą po upływie terminu wynikającego z umowy zaczęły się telefony, że w tym co mamy zamówione (w umowie) trzeba powprowadzać szereg zmian (zmiana zawiasów na wierzchnie, zmiana jednego z okien balkonowych), że klamki nie istnieją (sami nam je zaproponowali przy podpisywaniu umowy, chodziło o kolor szampan i przycisk). Na koniec, w czasie montażu powiedzieli nam, że nowych klamek (inny kolor) też nie mają i musimy poczekać. Ostatnią klamkę dostałem dopiero pod koniec czerwca (montaż: połowa VI.2011).

 Montaż okien i ich jakość nie budzą żadnych zastrzeżeń.

----------


## finlandia

Ludzie, żebyście tylko rakie problemy w życiu mieli. 10 dni opóźnienia.. przecież to nie blok operacyjny! 
Jasne że nie powinno być takich sytuacji, ale bez przesady.

----------


## doris65

> Zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy STOREM Gdańsk ul. Partyzantów. Zamówiliśmy tam drzwi PORTA plus klamki plus montaż. Na początku kwietnia daliśmy zaliczkę i obiecano nam realizację w ciągu 4 tygodni. Drzwi po wielu interwencjach przyjechały pod koniec maja, ale bez klamek. Klamki obiecano za tydzień. Ostatecznie po wielu moich i małża interwencjach są zamontowane 5 dni temu (czyli w połowie lipca). Pan z firmy twierdził, że płyną statkiem (sprawdziłam producenta na opakowaniu). Od kiedy Świętochłowice są za morzem? Jedynym plusem był montażysta Pan Łukasz. Szybki, dokładny , fachowy i posprzątał po sobie. No i oczywiście jedne drzwi do wc były do reklamacji (wybrzuszenia). Pan przyjmujący reklamacje zapytał czy możę oblane nie były wodą i stad te wybrzuszenia? Drzwi do wc nieodporne na wilgoć???


Ciąg dalszy problemów z firmą STOREM. Dwa miesiace temu reklamacja na klamki (praktycznie wszystkie do wymiany) i do dziś oprócz wizyty montażysty nic sie nie dzieje (notabene dzieki naszej reklamacji Pan Łukasz dostał zapłatę za montaż prawie po roku). Obiecany przedstawiciel producenta nie kontaktuje się a Panowie w STOREMIE tylko obiecują. Chyba czas iśc do sądu.Ostrzegam przed tą firmą.

----------


## Jagiello

Nie jest problemem kilka dni opóźnienia (chociaż to firma margo wymyśliła termin 4-5 tygodni a to już chyba nie jest tak mało), tylko to w jaki sposób firma do tego podchodzi. Gdybym był w ludzki sposób obsłużony, poinformowany za wczasu o przedłużeniu terminu, a nie zmuszony do wydzwaniania, jeżdżenia do firmy i dopytywania się to może byłoby inaczej. Samych terminów montażu też miałem podanych co najmniej 4, a to już zaczyna drażnić.
Poza tym nie miałem jak do tej pory żadnych problemów z innymi wykonawcami, wszyscy jakoś dawali radę wyrobić się w podanych przez nich terminach.

----------


## zibi1972

Nie zwalnia .....zwiększa stawke

----------


## wojtas122

> To dotyczy nie tylko branży budowlanej. Modne jest ostatnio ustalanie wykonawcy na podstawie przetargu mailowego. Niekiedy ludzie sądzą, że przechytrzą rynek wybierając najtaniej lub poniżej średniej. Dostają takie materiały i takich wykonawców. By było dowcipniej, nie spisują umów. Zamotani w przerzucaniu dziesiątek ofert nie pamiętają kto wykonywał i późniejsze reklamacje próbują wcisnąć innym: " no jak to, był Pan u nas i zostawiał ofertę". Wcale nie takie rzadkie.
> To co oczywiste przy czytaniu, przy wyborze już takie nie jest.  
> Wsparcie "opiniami" typu "u mnie tanio i dobrze" (tzn jak? różne bywają kryteria satysfakcji) nie da gwarancji jakości gdy kryterium jest koszt a nie jakość.


odwieczne pytanie potencjalnego klienta:ma być tanio i dobrze i aby było ładne... widział ktoś tani i ładny samochód? bo ja nie.

----------


## HansKlopss

Witam
Chciałbym przestrzec przed Panem Sebeastianem z Lęborka. Młody chłopak z ekipą podjął się wykonania drewnianej podbitki + tynk + płytki na tarasie. Tynk położył jako-tako. Z podbitką zaczęła się walka o dokładne wykonanie. Z płytkami już nie podołał i SMS poinformował że rezygnuje z roboty motywując to "szukaniem dziór" (pisownia oryginalna).

----------


## kamlotek

Dawno nikt tu nie zaglądał ,więc trzeba coś uaktualnić. Polecam firmę
*JOKAR-ELEKTRO*
-Montaż i naprawa napędów do bram
-Montaż alarmów w budynkach i autoalarmów
-Zabezpieczenia antykradzieżowe w pojazdach (niezawodne)
-Naprawa instalacji elektrycznych w budynkach
-Naprawa instalacji elektrycznych w pojazdach.
604-879-941 
Ceny bardzo konkurencyjne i są niezawodni.

----------


## Zam

> No tak, jeszcze nie zacząłem a już musiałem się pozbyć pani kierownik budowy.
> Jakby ktoś chciał wybrać panią Krystynę Stark na kierownika budowy to stanowczo odradzam. Bardzo niemiła osoba, niesłowna i nieobowiązkowa!!! Umówiła się ze mną na środę na przygotowanie planu BiOZ. Zadzwoniłem w czwartek rano, nawet nie wiedziała z kim rozmawia i że miała cokolwiek załatwić. Po wyjaśnieniach i wielkiej łasce ze strony pani kierownik stwierdziła że mogę przyjechać o 20 to mi przygotuje ten plan. O 20 jak przyjechałem do Żukowa okazało się że pani nie ma!!!  Jak zadzwoniłem to powiedziała że jak mi się nie podoba to mogę jej nie brać na kierownika. Z tej rady oczywiście skorzystałem. No oczywiście musiałem zaczekać jeszcze na swoje dokumenty które przez tydzień u niej leżały.


Z przykrością muszę w pełni potwierdzić niesłowność i niesolidność tej pani. Nam miała doprojektować w gotowcu przybudówkę oraz zrobić plan zagospodarowania działki. Przy każdej wizycie trzeba jej było przypominać o jaki projekt chodzi i co miała zrobić. Oczywiście, nic nigdy nie było zrobione w umówionym terminie (w zasadzie to w ogóle niewiele zrobiła a straciliśmy przez nią kilka miesięcy). Dodatkowo, zasypywała nas swoimi "mądrymi" uwagami, o które wcale nie prosiliśmy - np. jak bezsensowne jest korzystanie z przydomowej oczyszczalni.

----------


## dosia80

Ja bym chciała ostrzec przed firmą usługi stolarskie Roman Potrac z Pępowa. Partacze jakich mało. kiedyś byli połączeni z Firmą DOM-LET teraz się odłączyli. To oni nam stawiali dom ponad rok temu a do tej pory borykamy się z ich partactwem i reklamacjami. Cieknący komin, brak jętek na strychu, krzywe ściany, przedmuchy w ścianach, brak pianki i uszczelnienia przy oknach, szpary w podłodze to jedne z największych partactw tej firmy, nie wymieniam mniejszych których było wiele więcej. Terminu oddania domu też się nie trzymają gdyż u nas mieli poślizg 4 miesiące. Naprawdę nie polecam

----------


## yelo

dzięki, 
do RZETELNEJ FIRMY mu bardzo daleko!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yelo

myślę, że nie muszę się przedstawiać, powinien pan wiedzieć jakiej firmie jest pan dłużny za zakupione kable,
mam sądowy NAKAZ ZAPŁATY na kwotę 4 227,09 zł (+ odsetki) z dnia 20-010-2009, 
jeśli ktoś chce sprawdzić wiarygodność - chętnie przedstawię dokumenty
mam poważne powody aby szczerze odradzać współpracy z panem!!!!!!!!

----------


## RosPiereDoleVas

Witam !!

NIE POLECAM ekipy "budowlanej" o nazwiskach Grabowski Andrzej & Tomasz Dosz z Wejherowa ! Wejherowska 35a
Kłamstwo za kłamstwem oszustwem pogania ! Totalne nie dotrzymywanie słowa, amatorstwo ! Gosc niby twierdzi że zajmuje się budowlanką, a  to guzik prawda 
zajmuje się tworzeniem bram,ślusarstwo ale pomijając to jest nie uczciwy, słowa rzuca na wiatr i łże przez telefon ile wlezie, jak się oczywiście człowiek dodzwoni.Jak można się pomylić w wycenie budynku na 45 tys !!!! Mam nadzieje że każdy kto wpisze w google Grabowski Wejherowo to to przeczyta ! NIE POLECAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## andrew1983

Zdecydowanie odradzam korzystanie z usług firmy kominkowej "Mirbud" Waleria Steffke z Wejherowa. Obudowę kominka zrobili w taki sposób, że przy każdym otwieraniu drzwiczek rysuję ściankę... Facet namówił mnie też do zamontowania strażaka na kominie, który zamontował w taki sposób, że ten po kilku miesiącach...odpadł. Na moją prośbę, aby przyjechał to poprawić, powiedział że nie ma czasu na takie poprawki i że najprawdopodobniej mam komin z materiału, którego strażaki się nie trzymają (tak jakby nie widział tego, montując strażaka...). Ponadto kultura osobista tego pana pozostawia wiele do życzenia...

----------


## MarianMarian

Stanowczo doradzam omijanie tej firmy z daleka. 29.09.2011, zakupilem w firmie *Stalrem* drzwi zewnetrzne za kilka tys. Po 2 tygodniach, dostrzeglem w nich wade, przekreslajaca ich uzytkowanie w zimie (rygle w zamku cakowicie odkryte i wystawione na mroz)

1. Reklamacja drzwi u producenta musialem zajac sie sam, gdyz pracownik Starlemu na opis wykrytej wady odpisuje takimi tekstami np : "Protokół odbioru montażu został podpisany bez uwag.".  (To bardzo pomocne)

2. Uzyskalem od producenta potwierdzenie, ze drzwi nie nadaja sie do uzytku zewnetrznego. Firma Stalrem po klotni z producentem o 400zl(!) przysyla serwis, ktory 21.11 zabiera drzwi. 

Aktualnie mija trzeci tydzien, pieniedzy nadal nie otrzymalem. Sprzedawca nie podaje tez konkrentego terminu, kiedy pieniadze otrzymam. Nie reaguje takze na przedsadowe wezwanie do zaplaty. Zanosi sie na to, ze z pomoca rzecznika konsumentow, skieruje sprawe do sadu, co opozni zwrot pieniedzy do wiosny, jak nie dluzej. Tak to u nas wyglada, ze w wydawalo by sie oczywistej sprawie, duza firma, ktora ma kilka oddzialow w Polsce, poprostu dziaduje. 

I na koniec motto z glownej strony firmy Stalrem :  "Dla nas najwazniejszy jestes Ty kliencie"...

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

Chcialbym sie podzielic moimi doswiadczeniami z ta pania. www.fanaberia-design.pl

W 100% NIE POLECAM. Szkoda nerwow i czasu. Na pierwszym spotkaniu mila, nawet bardzo, nie ma z niczym problemow, to sie da zrobic, tamto sie da zrobic, slucha i wypytuje o gusta i upodobania. Ceny i terminy super.
Jednakze prawda jest inna, tudziez ta kobieta bierze 50% zaliczki, i prawie przepada, mowie prawie, gdyz nie odbiera telefonow, na meile nie odpisuje. Czas oczekiwania mial wyniesc 2-3 tygodnie, to juz jest ponad 4 miesiace i nadal nie mamy kompletu pomieszczen. Wmawia w bezczelny sposob, ze tak sie umawialismy, nie rysuje nic pod klienta, tylko kopiuje z internetu, czy nie wiem skad. Pomysly sa banalne, nic nie porywa, wszystko na jedno kopyto itd itd. Moznaby tu wypisywac i wypisywac, ale nie o to chodzi. Ogolnie NIE POLECAMY jej uslug. Rysuje w jakims programie, ciezko nazwac to programem, ale jest to bardzo podstawowy program i naprawde kiepsko wychodzi. Brak gustu i talentu do tego typu pracy. Przyznam sie nie sprawdzilismy jej dokumentow czy naprawde jest architektem, ale wydaje sie nam, iz jest zwykla osoba, ktora cche w ten sposob zarobic a nie ma pojecia co robi, i jak sie projektuje wnetrza itd.

Wybor nalezy do Panstwa

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kuhan

WINDOWS 2000 Z RUMI 

Na okna czekałem 2 miesiące , ciągłe kłamstwa że już jada , tylko jeszcze jeden dzień , żenujące!!!
Wykonanie brak słów monterzy którzy przyjechali wyglądali jak lumpy spod sklepu i tak samo wstawili okna. 
Nie dajcie się na brać na dobre ceny szkoda nerwów. Lepiej kupić drożej i spokojnie spać. 
Jeszcze jedno, jak wpacisz zaliczkę to koniec cały czar WINDOWS 2000 pryska i wychodzi słoma z butów,  bezczelne odzywki.

----------


## Vegar

Odradzam usługi posadzkarskie świadczone przez „SPECA” Krzysztofa Steca z Gdyni, tel. 501052971. 
Mieni się mistrzem glazurnictwa, a jest silny tylko w gębie i urabianiu inwestora. 
Robił u mnie, na szczęście tylko łazienkę. 
Na wstępie zrobił mnie maluczkim odgrywając sztukę dramatyczną, jakie to felerne kupiłem płytki (nie trzymają wymiarów itp.), jak murarze spieprzyli ściany (znów rozbieżne wymiary, kąty nieproste, łazienka niekształtna), a także źle się spisali wylewkarze. 
A on teraz przy takim partactwie innych ma ułożyć równiutko kafle. 
Tak „urobiony” zgodziłem się na wyższą cenę niż wstępnie uzgodniliśmy. 
Cóż, końcowy efekt pracy pana Steca, choć z pozoru ładnie wyglądał, zaczął się walić, gdy zacząłem urządzać łazienkę. 
Nic nie stoi prosto, wszystko trzeba klinować, by się nie kołysało. 
Instalator wanny z hydromasażem i prysznica z brodzikiem stwierdził, że rzadko zdarza mu się widzieć tak spartaczoną posadzkę. 
Polecił innego fachowca, który tymi samymi kaflami wyłożył podłogi w małej łazience i saunie. 
Nie było narzekań na roboty poprzedników, przeklinania na nierówne kafle. 
I co najważniejsze za niższą cenę. Nie chwalę go jeszcze, bo jest u mnie jeszcze dużo do zrobienia. 
A partacza Steca omijać z daleka, a jak zdarzy się wam mieć z nim styczność i gdy zacznie swoje tragikomiczne przedstawienie urabiania inwestora odeślijcie go do domu. 
*Zdecydowanie odradzam: Krzysztof Stec z Gdyni, tel. 501052971.*

----------


## liwia1410

Witam.
Szczerze odradzam firmę* Naj-Bud ze Strzebielina* pokrycia dachowe.
Po sztormie pospadały mi dachówki. Zadzwoniłam przyjechali "naprawić" szkody. Posklejali silikonem popękane dachówki i poukładali  z powrotem na dach.Nie załorzyli mi dwuch kominków wentylacyjnych. Po kilku miesiacach i wielu telefonach udało mi się, zamontowali ale tylko jeden.(To tylko przedsmak tego co potrafią). W końcu wynajęłam  fachowców, którzy położyli mi dachówki jeszcze raz. Tragedia!!!!

----------


## kontradmiral86

> zakupilem drzwi zewnetrzne za kilka tys. 
> 
> Uzyskalem od producenta potwierdzenie, ze drzwi nie nadaja sie do uzytku zewnetrznego. ...


Jakie to drzwi?
Dlaczego kupiles drzwi zewnetrzne, ktore nie nadaja sie na zewnatrz?

----------


## Karpinus

PROMOPACK  (PROMOPAQ) – uwaga na tę firmę!!
W zasadzie wystarczyłoby gdybym podpisał się pod opinią, jaką firmie Promopack wystawiła na tym forum, w lutym 2006 roku Anjja (http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...OMOPACK!!!-odp) – nic dodać, nic ująć. Zdecydowałem jednak, że poświęcę temu tematowi oddzielny wpis, bo potwierdzi to metodę postępowania z klientem i styl pracy, jaki mimo upływu 6-ciu lat wcale nie uległ poprawie. Wręcz przeciwnie – można powiedzieć, że ugruntował się jako styl i metoda działania firmy Promopack (Promopaq). Ogólnie rzecz w nierzetelności, niewywiązywaniu się z umowy i terminów,  bylejakości pracy, braku kontaktu z wykonawcą i zupełnym niedbaniu o klienta.
Mamy kwiecień 2012. Dom miał być gotowy w lipcu, a potem w listopadzie 2011 roku. Obecnie zaawansowanie prac jest oceniane na góra 45% mimo, że zgodnie z umową wpłaciłem firmie Promopack już przeszło 80% wartości inwestycji. Budynek pozostawiono niezabezpieczony na okres zimowy. Od 4 miesięcy prace stoją – na budowie nikt się nie pojawia. Od wejścia Promopacku na teren budowy minęło prawie 300 dni, z tego względnie efektywnie zostały przepracowane zaledwie 44. Kierownik robót był widziany na budowie 11 razy.
Lista błędów i pomyłek na etapie projektowania i realizacji jest kilometrowa, dlatego nie chcę jej w tym miejscu przytaczać w całości. Zainteresowanych szczegółami zapraszam na stronę kuprzestrodze.com.pl., którą w całości poświęciłem tej budowie i stylowi pracy firmy Promopack (Promopaq).

----------


## Tolek238

Napisał beti555 
Polecam dekarza. Pan Rafał Richert 500 246 195. Jesteśmy baaaardzo zadowoleni z Jego pracy. Człowiek terminowy i uczciwy. To pierwsza ekipa, która możemy polecić od czasu rozpoczęcia naszej budowy. 
Mam tylko wielką nadzieję, że rynek pracy Go nie zepsuje  Szkoda by było.

Napisał misio_remontuje
 Ja przeciwnie. Nie polecam usług tego wykonawcy. Już pierwszego dnia usłyszłam, będąc w pracy, że mam mu tonę pisaku załatwić... Żałuję, że po tym incydencie nie zrezygnowałam z jego usług. Dach po wykonaniu przeciekał i nie mogliśmy się doprosić o naprawę. Poza tym robota jest wykonana NIECHLUJNIE!  Czuję, że pieniądze poszły w błoto. 

Ja również dołączam sie do opinii misio_remontuje nie polecam wręcz wszystkich przestrzegam przed pseudo firmą *Usługi Ogólnobudowlane Ciesielstwo Dekarstwo Rafał Richert tel. 500-246-195 *  ta pseudo firma to są tylko kłopoty, tylko jedno się liczy kasa. Typowa amatorszczyzna robota wykonana NIECHLUJNIE (przeciekający dach, niesolidne przymocowane dachówek i wiele innych). Brak reakcji na prośbę naprawy. Na początku wszystko jest pieknie jak gość dostanie zlecenie to tylko jedno *TRAGEDIA!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## szaka

po dwoch latach budowy wymarzonego domku moge z czystym sumieniem polecac ( za duzo tego nie bylo) i odradzac po bublach jakie u mnie narobili. oczywiscie wszystko do wgladu na tzw wizji lokalnej jak ktos chce. Odradzam elektyka p.Mariana z Wejherowa - partactwo totalne 
ekipe P.Mariusza z Gdanska ( ekipa od sso) a najbardziej odradzam p.Magde z Redy firma Senila - kobita wogle nie ma pojecia co mowi i co robi.

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

Bardzo nie polecam Krenckiego do tynkow wewnetrznych. Chlop bardzo nieslowny, pare dni przed umownym terminem przestal odbierac telefon, zero kontaktu z nim, mimo prób skontaktowania sie z nim, zero odzewu. Szukamy innej ekipy na jego miejsce, a budowa sie opoznia.

NIE POLECAM!!! szkoda nerwow.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Odradzam elektyka p.Mariana z Wejherowa - partactwo totalne 
> ekipe P.Mariusza z Gdanska ( ekipa od sso) ...


 A co to za P. Marian czy P. Mariusz? Dlaczego tak mało danych? A może jakieś uzasadnienie. 
Warto wiedzieć że takie wpisy mogą bardzo komuś zaszkodzić a z drugiej strony bardzo pomóc.

----------


## aprilka1000

> A co to za P. Marian czy P. Mariusz? Dlaczego tak mało danych? A może jakieś uzasadnienie. 
> Warto wiedzieć że takie wpisy mogą bardzo komuś zaszkodzić a z drugiej strony bardzo pomóc.


no wlasnie po to jest to forum zeby pomagac , budujacym. 

a komu moglby zaszkodzic tu takim wpisem ...? ani nie podal nr tel ani nazwiska ....?

----------


## mijodo

Meble kuchenne i ich wykonawcy.Co na ten temat drodzy panstwo mozecie powiedziec.Jak to wyglada w praktyce.

----------


## Kasia i Krzyś

> Witam
> 
> Bardzo nie polecam Krenckiego do tynkow wewnetrznych. Chlop bardzo nieslowny, pare dni przed umownym terminem przestal odbierac telefon, zero kontaktu z nim, mimo prób skontaktowania sie z nim, zero odzewu. Szukamy innej ekipy na jego miejsce, a budowa sie opoznia.
> 
> NIE POLECAM!!! szkoda nerwow.


Jesteś chyba pierwszy który nie poleca Krenckiego , jesteśmy tydzień po tynkach , ekipa przyjechała zgodnie z umową robota wykonana szybko i należycie żadnych fuszerek ani problemów , telefony odbierane na bieżąco . Może był inny powód? Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Maja33

Witam,właśnie urządzamy sie w nowym domu. Przerobiliśmy kilka ekip - były i lepsze i gorsze. Przed dwoma chciałabym ostrzec innych: Dekarz - p. Mateusz Drywa - pracował u nas tydzień. Na całe szczęście zaczął od daszku nad garażem, który miał byc przykryty tylko papą/blachą, a nie dachówką. Po tygodniu zrezygnowaliśmy z jego usług. Robota zrobiona źle - właściwie wszystko do poprawki przez kolejnego dekarza. A pieniądze wziął i to niemałe. Dodatkowo wziął też nasze węże do wody. 
Drugi pan to *Przemek Zarzycki z Elbląga*. Chwalił się, że jest wybitnym elektrykiem i automatykiem. Miał nam połozyc instalacje i zintegrować je wszystkie pod inteligentny dom. Płaczem wybłagał od nas zaliczkę niemal 100% (chore dziecko i podobne sprawy), podpisał umowę z potwierdzeniem odbioru kilku tysięcy złoych.Wziął też pieniądze na rozdzielnie (jak się teraz okazuje trochę za duze) z których nigdy się nie rozliczył. Na budowę przestał przyjeżdzac już miesiąc przed przeprowadzką (pracuje w Niemczech w "obozie pracy" z ktorego nie wypuszczają go przez kilka miesięcy do domu - to wersja dla nas). Trochę z elektryką pomogła nam ekipa wykończeniowa. Ale mieszkamy w prawie wykończonym domu, gdzie ze ścian zwisają kable - nikt nie wie od czego. Nie ma kabli od alarmu, nie ma czujek temperatury pod ogrzewanie. Kable do transmisji danych znaleźliśmy dzis w kotłowni. Pod ruter sami wierciliśmy sciany w poddaszu.... Pan elektryk przestal odbierac od nas telefony, jego zona również. Kilka miesięcy temu powiedział, że sądu się nie boi bo z taka umową i tak nic nie zdziałamy. Reasumując - pieniadze elektryk wziął, żadna z instalacji nie jest dokończona, o inteligentnym domu zapomnijmy.

----------


## MaWi

*Do umieszczających wpisy.* 
Jak już zdecydowaliście się na wpis, to wpisujcie pełne dane: nazwę i adres firmy, imię i nazwisko właściciela i ew. numer telefonu.
Dane firmy i właściciela są jawne i w związku z tym nie podlegają pod ustawę o ochronie danych osobowych. Pełne dane wraz z adresem są konieczne, bo przypadkiem może się trafić porządny wykonawca o tym samym nazwisku i w ten sposób wyrządzi się krzywdę jemu.
Wpisywanie kogoś jako np. Zygmunta S. lub p. Mariana służy tylko wylaniu własnych żalów, bo na pewno nikogo tym się nie ostrzeże przed partaczami czy też oszustami.

----------


## krzemian

> Odradzam usługi posadzkarskie świadczone przez „SPECA” Krzysztofa Steca z Gdyni, tel. 501052971. 
> Mieni się mistrzem glazurnictwa, a jest silny tylko w gębie i urabianiu inwestora. 
> Robił u mnie, na szczęście tylko łazienkę. 
> Na wstępie zrobił mnie maluczkim odgrywając sztukę dramatyczną, jakie to felerne kupiłem płytki (nie trzymają wymiarów itp.), jak murarze spieprzyli ściany (znów rozbieżne wymiary, kąty nieproste, łazienka niekształtna), a także źle się spisali wylewkarze. 
> A on teraz przy takim partactwie innych ma ułożyć równiutko kafle. 
> Tak „urobiony” zgodziłem się na wyższą cenę niż wstępnie uzgodniliśmy. 
> Cóż, końcowy efekt pracy pana Steca, choć z pozoru ładnie wyglądał, zaczął się walić, gdy zacząłem urządzać łazienkę. 
> Nic nie stoi prosto, wszystko trzeba klinować, by się nie kołysało. 
> Instalator wanny z hydromasażem i prysznica z brodzikiem stwierdził, że rzadko zdarza mu się widzieć tak spartaczoną posadzkę. 
> ...


Wreszcie ktoś prawidłowo ocenił pracę i charakterek p. Krzysztofa STECA z Gdyni ul. Frezerów tel. 501 052 971. Cwaniak do potęgi n-tej. Jak zapłacisz, reklamacji już nie uzna. Do klienta już nie przyjedzie, by obejrzeć swoje „dzieło”. Pana STECA cechuje zuchwała pewność siebie połączona z totalnym lekceważeniem inwestora. O ile odbierze telefon rozmowa jest krótka, gdyż bezdyskusyjnie stwierdza – cytuje jego słowa „skoro jest zapłacone tzn. odebrane i do widzenia”
Buta, arogancja , cynizm i pycha. A przecież po płytkach można chodzić dopiero po jednej, dwóch dobach. Za 65zł/m2 mam od p. STECA nierówny poziom płytek (wyczuwalny nawet w butach), fugi niestaranne i różnej szerokości. Nadmieniam, iż płytki jakościowo były b. dobre i w odpowiednio wysokiej cenie.
Żadnym mistrzem on nie jest. Zwykły glazurnik. Owszem uczestniczy w zawodach regionalnych (każdy glazurnik może) np. na Kaszubach, czy też w Castoramie, ale zajmuje b. odległe miejsca, wręcz końcowe.
Mówię  N I E cwaniakom !
Mówię  N I E p. Krzysztof STEC z Gdyni  501 052 971

----------


## elo10

Proszę uważać na firmę Pana Dargacza "Serwis Bruk" z Bolszewa - układanie kostki brukowej
Oszust. Nie zważa na umowę. Przestaje odbierać telefon. Zostawia robotę i zaczyna u kogoś innego. Zdecydowanie nie polecam.

Bruk Serwis. Zakład układania kostki brukowej. Dargacz M.

Budowlane Usługi - Brukarskie
Fax: 58 572 08 90
Kom.: 602 332 713
84-239 Bolszewo, Mickiewicza 28
woj. Pomorskie, pow. Wejherowski, gm. Wejherowo


Więcej... http://www.pkt.pl/s/bolszewo/1107803...#ixzz1ymsjXXNS

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

A ja nie polecam usług innego fachowca - p. R. Syldatk i jego firmy SOLD-BRUK z Sierakowic. Umowa dotyczyła wykonania podjazdu do garażu w taki sposób, aby w roku następnym można na nim było ułożyć kostkę brukową. Podbudowę pod podjazd miał stanowić tłuczeń, tymczasem Syldatk przywiózł wywrotkę cuchnącego gruzu-śmieci z jakiejś starej budowy. Jego zdaniem, materiał ten nadawał się na podbudowę, a skoro rekomendowany fachowiec tak mówi to ja laik mu uwierzyłem. Niestety, p. Syldatk nie podjął się w tym roku wykonania podjazdu, a dwie inne firmy odmówiły wykonania prac brukarskich na przygotowanym przez niego podłożu. Dowiedziałem się przy okazji, że gruz ceglany (tym bardziej śmieciowy), nie może stanowić solidnej podbudowy pod kostkę brukową. Wie o tym każdy solidny brukarz, bo to kanon sztuki brukarskiej. Na moją prośbę o stanowisko, Syldatk zabrał jedynie na własny koszt wywrotkę jego \"urobku\", resztę pozostawiając mojemu zmartwieniu. Komentarz Syldatka do tej sytuacji brzmiał: \"Facet, jakbym był świnią to bym cię olał zupełnie\". Reszta jego \"wypowiedzi\" nie nadaje się do zacytowania. Nie wiem kim chce być p. Syldatk, ale gdyby był uczciwym fachowcem to sytuacja nie miałaby miejsca. Zatem, Drogi Inwestorze, unikaj Syldatka i jego firmy jak diabeł święconej wody, a jeżeli już masz wykonany przez niego podjazd, to sprawdź czy aby pod kostką brukową nie masz \"gruzu\" z mojej działki.

----------


## urbikulek

Pragne ostrzec przed uslugami firmy ‘Ogrody Sopot’. 
1) Bylismy traktowani jak polglowki.
2) Dostarczony kamien (do wylozenia podjazdu) w 75% nie przekraczal umowionych mninimalnych 3cm.
3) Zostal silnie wybrudzony zaprawa i to my musielismy szukac srodkow które będą w stanie to wyczyscic.
4) Kilkanascie kamieni odpadlo w kilka dni po ulozeniu.
5) Ziemia pod trawnik okazala się zachwaszczona i zanieczyszczona (olbrzymia ilosc szkiel, ceramiki, gruzu).
6) Nawadnianie zostalo rozlozone chaotycznie, bez przemyslalengo planu, co skutkuje kaluzami lub suchymi miejscami.
7) Siatka na krety rozlozona niechlujnie – kret wyszedl już 3 krotnie.
 :cool:  Szef i pracownicy humorzasci i zarozumiali.
Podsumowujac z poczatkowych obietnic nie pozostalo prawie nic, firma pomimo obietnic nie monitoruje sytuacji z trawnikiem (walczymy z dzika laka), a my nie chcemy mieć z nimi już nic wspolnego.

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

Wpisuje kolejny raz firmę Andrzeja Pietrzaka, bo z tego co zauważyłam wpadł na pomysł reklamowania sie w sieci pod zbieżnymi ale nie dokładnymi danymi firmy (niech żyje pomysłowość!) 

"Okna i drzwi“ 81-531 Gdynia, Wielkopolska 250A

"Spółdzielnia Techniczne Wyposażenie Wnętrz“ 81-531 Gdynia, Wielkopolska 250A

„Spółdzielnia. Techniczne Wyposażenie Wnętrz“ 81-155 Gdynia płk. Dąbka 251c 5

„Drzwi i Okna na Każdy Wymiar STWW” 81-531 Gdynia, Wielkopolska 250A

 „STWW drzwi i okna” 81-531 Gdynia, Wielkopolska 250A    

 ponizej ich strona firmowa:

http://oknaidrzwigdynia.pl/index.html 

a tu efekt ich wykonania, wg. Andrzeja Pietrzaka pracownicy wykonujacy ponizsze prace to *prawdziwi fachowcy z doswiadczeniem*, wiec jesli kogos ponizszy poziom wykonania uslug zadawala to mozna firme brac bez zastanowienia - to oczywiscie ironia  :wink:  

okno:



drzwi wewnetrzne:





podbitka:

----------


## tbogo

> ledwie rozpoczalem budowe a juz sprawa do sadu pojdzie  
> wykonawca polecony przez architekta - solidny, uczciwy, duza firma, robi olbrzymie projekty, szybki, niedrogi itd. (glownie firma stawia domy drewniane), wlasny tartak (czyli tani material)
> zdecydowalismy sie na niego po tych wszystkich namowach.
> pierwsze spotkanie z pol roku przed budowa. wrazenia : niemlody wysoki pan z wasikiem, wrazenie pozytywne. zna sie na rzeczy, w miare konkretny, w sumie OK.
> potem kosztorys do banku: pracowniaca wysyla mi kosztorys, tragedia, przerabiam go sam bo w te bzdury nawet laik by nie uwierzyl, ale co tam, to tylko do banku.
> mamy kredyt, spotykamy sie w celu ustalen. kosztorysu nie moge sie doprosic, czas ucieka. niech robotnicy wchodza a do cen sie dogadamy. ustalamy cene na fundamenty i plyte betonowa 5-7tys (32m2 dobudowka, jego zdaniem 37 bo po obrysie zewnetrznym, moze i ma racje, nie spieram sie).
> wchodza robotnicy, po 3 dniach zaliczka. 20.000 (umowy nie mamy).
> podpisujemy kosztorys na szybkiego w samochodzie (tak skubany czlowieka kreci ze nawet nie ma czasu policzyc)
> dostaje KP i umowe do przeczytania.
> ...


sprawa w sadzie toczyla sie 2 lata. od pazdziernika 2009r do wrzesnia 2011r. 
biegly sadowy zmieszal faceta z blotem juz przy ogledzinach przedmiotu sporu. ten jednak dalej brnal w klamstwa.
wyrok korzystny dla mnie. sedzia przychylila sie do wszystkich moich zastrzezen.
uznala, ze kazde zastrzezenie jest na tyle mocne, ze pozwalalo mi na przerwanie budowy (nie utrzymanie wymiaru do granicy dzialki, brak wymaganej glebokosci posadowienia lawy fundamentowej, brak scianki fundamentowej, nie zageszczenie podsypki zwirowej pod plyta betonowa, brak izolacji pionowej -bo nie bylo czego izolowac).
po uprawomocnieniu wyroku brak jakiegokolwiek kontaktu. dodam, ze zaliczka 20.000zl nadal pozostawala w rekach wspolnika firmy KALISZ SP. Z O.O.  z siedziba w GDANSKu, UL. BRUKOWA 30 (PROPONUJE ZAPAMIETAC NAZWE, GDYZ POD TYM ADRESEM FUNKCJONUJE JESZCZE KILKA FIRM, GDZIE W ZARZADZIE ZASIADA PAN WŁODZIMIERZ MYŚLICKI).
2 stycznia 2012r. komornik zajal nalezaca do spolki 15ha dzialke znajdujaca sie na duzej wyspie na Kaszubach.
reakcja byla natychmiastowa. od tego momentu zaczely sie splaty otrzymanej zaliczki i naleznych odsetek.
wieksza czesc naleznej kwoty znajduje  sie juz w mojej kieszeni, ale dalsze splaty sa bardzo nieregularne i termin ukonczenia splat jest nieznany.
obecnie chce przed zima zakonczyc budowe. trwa wyburzanie postawionej czesci sciany oraz plyty  fundamentowej i zalanych law.
sam koszt robocizny to 2.000zl + wywoz gruzu ok.3-4tys zl.
na koniec 
przestzegam przed KALISZ SP Z O.O., UL. BRUKOWA 30, GDAŃSK a w szczegolnosci przed p. WŁODZIMIERZEM MYŚLICKIM

----------


## kazik15

> Napisał beti555 
> Polecam dekarza. Pan Rafał Richert 500 246 195. Jesteśmy baaaardzo zadowoleni z Jego pracy. Człowiek terminowy i uczciwy. To pierwsza ekipa, która możemy polecić od czasu rozpoczęcia naszej budowy. 
> Mam tylko wielką nadzieję, że rynek pracy Go nie zepsuje  Szkoda by było.
> 
> Napisał misio_remontuje
>  Ja przeciwnie. Nie polecam usług tego wykonawcy. Już pierwszego dnia usłyszłam, będąc w pracy, że mam mu tonę pisaku załatwić... Żałuję, że po tym incydencie nie zrezygnowałam z jego usług. Dach po wykonaniu przeciekał i nie mogliśmy się doprosić o naprawę. Poza tym robota jest wykonana NIECHLUJNIE!  Czuję, że pieniądze poszły w błoto. 
> 
> Ja również dołączam sie do opinii misio_remontuje nie polecam wręcz wszystkich przestrzegam przed pseudo firmą *Usługi Ogólnobudowlane Ciesielstwo Dekarstwo Rafał Richert tel. 500-246-195 *  ta pseudo firma to są tylko kłopoty, tylko jedno się liczy kasa. Typowa amatorszczyzna robota wykonana NIECHLUJNIE (przeciekający dach, niesolidne przymocowane dachówek i wiele innych). Brak reakcji na prośbę naprawy. Na początku wszystko jest pieknie jak gość dostanie zlecenie to tylko jedno *TRAGEDIA!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Nie zgadzam się z opinią Tolek238
Ja poleciłbym każdemu firmę dekarską Pana *Rafała Richert tel. 500-246-195*.  To solidna, terminowa i uczciwa ekipa. Dostałem kontakt do tego dekarza z polecenia od znajomego, który również był zadowolony z wykonanej pracy. Usługę wykonali mi wraz z materiałem a za całość zapłaciłem po wykonanej robocie. więc nie mogę się zgodzić z opinią, że liczy się tylko kasa!  Jestem w 100 % zadowolony ze współpracy z Panem Rafałem, poleciłbym go każdemu. Człowiek godny zaufania i otwarty na wszystkie sugestie ze strony inwestora.
100% POZYTYW   POLECAM!!!!!!
*GODNY POLECENIA !!!!*

----------


## monaq

Witajcie, długo już czytam forum i białą listę i czarną, mój remont generalny trwa juz ponad 6 msc...ciężko jest o solidne firmy, które nie kłamia, nie kradna, znaja się na rzeczy i robią z głową....dlatego na razie nikogo nie polecam, bo wszystko jeszcze się okaże. Mam zrobione tynki gipsowe - niechlujnie, posadzki na razie bez zastrzeżeń i w trakcie elewację
Ale niestety mam powód żeby wpisać na czarną listę nierzetelnego i nieuczciwego wykonawcę *Pana Jarka Hetmańskiego - dekarza*. Właśnie zostawił rozgrzebany dach i naściemniał, ze przeprasza ale nie będzie mógł skończyć. Pomylił sie przy pomiarach i zamówił za krótka blachę , za która my zapłaciliśmy (złożył kolejne zamówienie, na właściwy rozmiar, którego nie odebrał i nie zapłacił) Tak więc zostaliśmy z nie dokończonym dachem, który przecieka (wew już dosychaja tynki i wylewki) bez obróbek, z materiałem, który jest na zły wymiar i w tej chwili (zima) na gwałt szukamy kogoś kto nam to wszystko naprawi..zakończy. PORAŻKA. Pan Jarek nie odbiera telefonów ani od nas, ani z autoryzowanego serwisu gdzie zamawiał dla nas materiał.
Po prostu brak odwagi cywilnej i kłamstwa, zwodzenie że już juz wchodzi i kończy...a teraz przeprasza ale nie dokończy.
Ostrzegam!!!! Nie warto, jest wielu dobrych dekarzy...szkoda nerwów na Usługi Budowlane Jarek Hetmański

----------


## jainez

NIE polecam - Arthoseffect z Wejherowa (Szymon i Bogdan)
Szukałam ekipy remontowej, która jest szybko dostępna - na wszystkich fachowców z białej listy czeka się kilka tygodni - i to jest minimum.
Znalazłam firmę, która w przeciągu dwóch tygodni może rozpocząć remont - żadnych opinii nie znalazłam o nich.
Zdecydowałam, iż zaproponowany przez nich termin wykonania - 2 max 3 tygodnie i cena są do przyjęcia.
i teraz po kolei:
1. przed remontem sufit miałam prawie idealny - potrzebowałam przeniesienia oświetlenia, co za tym idzie cekolowania i malowania - sufit po remoncie popękał (ponoć od kominka, który był używany przed remontem i wtedy sufit nie pękał)- z opinii innego fachowca wiem, że wynika to z niedbalstwa w wykonaniu
2. Po malowaniu farbą (fachowcy wybierali jakiej marki mam kupić farbę, dla nie to było bez znaczenia) mam smugi na ścianach - niby je poprawiali, ale smugi jak są tak są.
3. Malują bardzo niedokładnie (białe linie w narożnikach i przy ościeżnicach oraz innych trudno dostępnych miejscach).
4. Cekolowanie - niby się chwalili jak to idealnie wycekolowali ściany (uwierzyłam na słowo, w końcu świecili halogenem i pokazywali jak gładko) - cóż - tylko tam gdzie świecili....
5. Kładzenie płytek - krzywo.
6. Fugowanie - porowato, niedokładnie, sama po nich poprawiłam.
7. Montaż oświetlenia po malowaniu - póki co nie spada, ale ledwo się trzyma.
8. Czas wykonania - miało być 2-3 tygodnie było ponad 7 tygodni.
9. Roboty dodatkowe - wychodzą w trakcie i się je realizuje od razu, nie mogła się doprosić o ich wycenę. Po zakończeniu remontu przedstawili kalkulację, z której wynikało, że dodatkowe 2 m2 położenia płytek kosztują tyle co 15 m2 w podstawowej kalkulacji.
10. Do tego codzienne wysłuchiwanie, jak to się narobili i najlepsze....
montowali po uprzednim demontażu oświetlenie - przez dwa dni słuchałam, jak to próbowali dojść dlaczego się jedna żarówka nie świeci - była przepalona.
To na tyle... z całego serca odradzam.

----------


## mibie

Nie polecam firmy ABISTOL z TczewaRobili mi kuchnie oraz łazienkę.  Pani właścicielka bardzo miła, uprzejma doradzi ale to bardzo złudne. Po podpisaniu umowy dopóki było wszystko ok to była nadal miła ale jak pojawiły się problemy, to już niestety pokazała różki. Ogólnie kuchnie montowali i przez 1,5 miesiąca. Montażyści - tragedia. Musiałem stać przy nich i pokazywać co jest nie tak i niejednokrotnie sam brałem poziomice i pokazywałem gdzie nie ma poziomów i pionów. Jakiekolwiek uchybienia, np montowali uszczerbione drzwiczki i gdybym nie zwrócił uwagi to by tak zostawili. Na jednym boku szafki wiszącej od widocznej strony był rozmazany klej. Gdy im pokazałem to zaczeli acetonem czyścić. A gdy nie pomogło to tak zostawili. W końcu po mojej reakcji spróbowali jeszcze raz czyścić aż czarna farba z okleiny zeszła. Wtedy wzieli mazak i zaczeli "naprawiać" Totalna porażka, pierwszy raz widziałem takie coś!!! Po mojej jednoznacznej i ostrej interwencji łaskawie zabrali na warsztat szafkę i przywieźli po kilku dniach nową. Blat również porysowali ale stwierdzili że to nie oni, że to ja porysowałem. Montaż bardzo nieprofesjonalny. Wiele by opisywać. Może radzą sobie z małymi kuchniami ale przy dużych niestety nie.

----------


## Wojownik

witam
Witam
Podobnie było w mojej firmie.Rozgrzebał robotę z zaliczek się rozliczył,ale z  miesięcznym opóźnieniem.Prac nie skończył bo zrezygnowaliśmy z jego usług. Stanowczo nie polecam. Ostatni adres jego działalności to Gdańsk Obrońców Wybrzeża 10B.

----------


## MaWi

> witam
> Witam
> Podobnie było w mojej firmie.Rozgrzebał robotę z zaliczek się rozliczył,ale z  miesięcznym opóźnieniem.Prac nie skończył bo zrezygnowaliśmy z jego usług. Stanowczo nie polecam. Ostatni adres jego działalności to Gdańsk Obrońców Wybrzeża 10B.


Witaj Wojownik
O kim jest Twój wpis ? Czyżbyś pisał o Arkadiuszu Kreft ? Styl pracy i adres się zgadza.
W ubiegłym roku pan Kreft zmienił troszkę nazwę i adres.
Obecne jego dane to :
*ARKADIUSZ KREFT El-Tech ul. Obrońców Wybrzeża 10B, 80-398 Gdańsk*
Jeżeli to on, to masz szczęście, że rozliczył się z zaliczek. To szczęście niestety mnie nie spotkało i w rezultacie instalacja elektryczna wyszła mi baaardzo drogo - że o nerwach nie wspomnę.

----------


## maja.woloszyk

Jan Jasiński Przestrzegam wszystkich przed tym człowiekiem!!!! Podaje się za architekta a nim nie jest i nic nie potrafi. Nie będę się długo rozwodzić nad tematem ale byliśmy na tyle naiwni że daliśmy mu 8 tysięcy złoty i nie dostaliśmy w zamian nic. Oszukał moją znajomą i teścia w tym samym czasie. Straszna sytuacja. Jakbyśmy mogli cofnąć czas wszyscy podalibyśmy go do sądu  :sad:

----------


## maja.woloszyk

Czytałam również o *Jerzy Wójcik* mam nadzieję na dalszą współpracę, przesympatyczny człowiek. Kontaktowaliśmy się z nim parę lat temu, niestety nie ma nigdzie do niego adresu email z pewnością nie długo zadzwonimy. Jeśli Pan to czyta pozdrawiamy Maja i Kazimierz Jefimowicz  :smile:

----------


## kotek1978

Witam,
pewien etap budowy domu mam już za sobą i chciałbym przestrzec obecnych i przyszłych budujących/remontujących przed następującymi osobami/firmami:


*- Firma reklamowo-promocyjna Arkadiusz Borzyszkowski* ,  58 347 77 66, 601 823 997- zarejestrowana w Gdańsku na ul. Współczesnej 34/2 a później ul. Szeroka 119/120 lok.7 . Niech was nie zdziwi nazwa firmy jej właściciel jest jakimś pośrednikiem w sprzedaży materiałów budowlanych.
Został polecony przez firmę budującą stan surowy .
Miał dostarczać materiały sukcesywnie na budowę. Już na początku gdy zamówiłem u niego gazobeton H+H zaczął tłumaczyć że wystąpiły problemy logistyczne a potem że jest problem w zakładzie produkcyjnym H+H że pustaki nie trzymają tolerancji.
Zdziwiony zadzwoniłem do przedstawiciela na nasz pomorski region i powiedział ,że to jest kłamstwo i niema takiej sytuacji.
Kolejna sprawa dotyczyła deklaracji zgodności na zakupiony beton towarowy na ławy fundamentowe i na chudziak.
Wiedząc skąd ten pośrednik kupił beton spodziewałem się deklaracji właśnie od niego a dostałem jakieś inne deklaracje nie na mój beton od innego producenta co było totalnym kłamstwem i oszustwem. Nigdy nie otrzymałem tych deklaracji.
Jeszcze jedna sprawa dotyczyła dostarczenia kart gwarancyjnych na zakupione w w/w firmie kominy systemowe.
Karty otrzymałem od przedstawiciela firmy produkującej kominy ale nie zostały one podbite prze tego Pana w związku z czym nie mam 30 letniej gwarancji na żaden komin!
Ostrzegam przed tą osobą bardzo poważnie!

*- architekt p.Ślusarz*  ul. Orkana 3/1 z Gdańska-  58 552 40 49- robił adaptację projektu powtarzalnego- architekt starej daty powinien być dawno na emeryturze, pomagało mu kilku innych gości bo sam chyba już nie wyrabia, strasznie długo czekałem na tą adaptację co opóźniło mi start z budową.
Człowiek straszne trudny w rozmowach narzucał mi swoje głupie pomysły na zmiany i musiałem mocno walczyć aby stanęło na moim.
Robił projekt zamienny stropu lanego nad parterem.
Było to tak nie czytelne że dałem do innego architekta a tamten stwierdził że lepiej zrobić projekt od nowa bo strop zrobiony na postawie tego pierwszego może siąść- efekt musiałem zapłacić kolejne pieniądze za drugi projekt stropu.

*- KAMIZ - Zbigniew Kozłowski ze Straszyna*  ul. Kwiatowa 6, 501 387 405 się już gdzieś na tej czarnej liście - wykonuje przyłącz wod-kan, wykonał takowe u mnie miało być z pomiarem geodezyjnym i było ale geodeta który miał przyjechać i pomierzyć fizycznie jak są wykonane przyłącza olał sprawę i nie przyjechał i naniósł je tak ja chyba chciał - w związku z czym była niezgodność z ustaleniami w ZUDP. 

*- firma  budowlana RENAŁTT Jan Fularczyk ze Strzepcza* - 606 807 922 wykonywali u mnie podbitkę, nie do końca ładnie ale przymknąłem oko,( chodzi w pewnym miejscu zaczyna opadać) potem była kostka brukowa gdzie do dziś błędy - krzywe chodniki nie w poziomie są nie poprawione a na koniec dałem im zrobić podmurówkę i słupki pod płot z klinkieru.
Tu nastąpiła katastrofa bo słupki te co były z klinkieru nie były w pionie, te co były kute i oni je betonowali w fundamencie jak się później okazało niektóre były za nisko, szerokość fugi była tak strasznie nierówna ze nie raz można było kciuka włożyć a same fugi tak niechlujnie wykonane, no a podmurówka jej poziome fugi wyglądały jakby płynęły na fali!
Wykonawca bezczelnie zakomunikował  że jak chce mieć równo to żebym kupił cegłę I klasa  gdzie cegła kupiona była markowa niemieckiego producenta po prawie 4zł/sztuka.
Prace te wykonuje w/w pan i jego synowie młodzieńcy i jacyś inni podobno przypadkowi pseudo pracownicy nie znający się na tym tak więc radzę unikajcie ich jako ognia.

----------


## Qazimodo

Witam.
Podczas budowy mojego domu spotkałem się z wieloma cwaniakami którzy chcieli mnie oszukać. Niektórym się to udało a innym nie. Jeden z nich jednak nie daje za wygraną i złożył do Sądu wniosek o nakaz zapłaty. Nie wiem co dalej robić. 
Sprawa przedstawia się tak:
Firma, *Skład budowlano- opałowy B&K  z Chwaszczyna* (w skrócie B&K) (www.http://b-k.pl) gdzie kupowałem materiały, przysłała mi kilka miesięcy temu wezwania do zapłaty FV. (3 krotnie). Nie odpowiedziałem na nie gdyż sądziłem że tylko mnie straszą. Kilka dni temu jednak dostałem nakaz zapłaty z Sądu.

W ubiegłym roku zamówiłem u nich blachę na dach + wszelkie opierzenia, rynny gąsiory itd. Zamówienie złożone przez internet, potwierdzone. Niestety ale po długim czasie oczekiwania przyjechała inna blacha. Tej samej firmy ale jak zapewniał dostawca tylko troszkę w innym kolorze. Okres gwarancji na blachę PLANYA Scandic miał być taki sam jak poprzednio (15 lat).
Dostałem upust 1000zł i zgodziłem się ją kupić.
Następnie zamówiłem okna dachowe, również przez internet. Dwie sztuki. Jako że okna w projekcie miały być zespolone, a ja zamówiłem oddzielne osobiście pojechałem do firmy skorygować zamówienie. Nie było problemy gdyż jeszcze nie było wysłane.
Po 3 tygodniach dostałem okna nie w zespoleniu. Kazali odwieść opierzenie i dali informację że wymienią. Tak też uczyniłem.
W międzyczasie zamówiłem jeszcze styropian na elewację, który po długim oczekiwaniu dotarł od innego producenta.
Na koniec w wyniku mojej omyłki zamówiłem przez internet około 100m blaszanych kątowników (zamiast potrzebnych 30m). Przed jego realizacją mieliśmy ustalić cenę ww kątowników 5x5 cm.
I tu zaczyna się SHOW.
Kątowniki przyjechały do mnie na budowę za dwa dni. Któryś z budowlańców (nikogo nie upoważniałem) podpisał ich odbiór. Gdyż mnie nie było
Dostawca zostawił FV na kwotę 600zł. Zadzwoniłem i poprosiłem o ich zabranie gdyż nie ustalałem takiej ceny (elementy zrobione były z odpadków). I firma B&K zadziałała z partyzanta dowożąc mi je bez ustalenia ceny.
Następnego dnia dostałem informację że opierzenia do okien które miały być wymienione - nie będą. I muszę za opierzenie zespolone zapłacić 1300zł!
Nie miałem wyjścia gdyż robiliśmy dach. Pojechałem pod wskazany adres B&K i odebrałem (płacąc) za nie.
Napisałem do firmy już oficjalną skargę. Opisując wszystkie swoje żale. Odpisali mi że ewentulanie mogą moje opierzenia (które już mają) przyjąć w komis.
I ze natychmiast mam zapłacić zaległe FV.
W tym czasie moja ekipa budowlana kończy dach. Zabrakło jednego gąsiora i okazuje się że gąsiory do mojego dachu zrobione zostały przez firmę B&K a nie przez producenta blachy firmę PLANYA. Co za tym idzie mają zupełnie inny wymiar (mniejsze i o połowę krótsze) oraz znacznie różnią się kształtem. Ponadto na blachę producent daje 5 lat gwarancji a nie 15 jak sądziłem
Niestety dach już jest położony i nie ma możliwości zmiany. Musiałem podstępnie zamówić przez kolegę element gąsiora z B&K.

Napisałem o tym do nich że czuję się oszukany, że gąsior jest za mały, że przez to gąbka uszczelniająca szczyt dachu wystaje i całość wygląda poprostu nie estetycznie. A oni swoje - zapłać bo do sądu.

----------


## zenek200

OSTRZEGAM!!!!! przed firmą GALERIA OGNIA z Gdyni. Właściciel- Zbigniew Raeder. Gdynia ul. Gryfa Pomorskiego.  Firma zajmuje się montażem kominków oraz piecy kaflowych. Po pierwsze firma pijąca z właścicielem włącznie,
po 2. nie znająca się kompletnie na swojej robocie, 
po 3. po bytności panów okazało się, że zniknęło sporo rzeczy i to z pomieszczeń zamkniętych!!!! FACHOWCY CAŁĄ GĘBĄ!!!!!. Firma ponoć zawiesiła działalność. Może za moment nazywać się inaczej, ale to będą ci sami ludzie.

----------


## hania27

Witam!
Chciałam OSTRZEC przed Salonem ceramiki włoskiej ITALICA z Gdyni na Chwaszczyńskiej![/B]
Zamawiałam kafle ,pomyślałam z mężem duży salon, zobaczymy na żywo płytki.... ponad 2 miesiące czekania,nie odbierania telefonów, krętactwo ze strony bardzo niemiłej  szefowej-  nie mam kafli do dziś już 3 miesiąc  i nie chcą oddać  PIENIĘDZY!!!! Szefowa wciąż nas zbywa, nie odbiera telefonów , nie ma dla nas czasu ani żadnych sensowanych wyjaśnień!!!!!!!!!
TRAGEDIA! Będziemy załatwiać to prawnie tylko jak długo to potrwa i czy odzyskamy pieniązki!
NIE KUPUJCIE TAM!

----------


## inal

Chciałbym ostrzec przed zamawianiem okien w Gdańskiej Fabryce Okien (GFO). To nic nowego że realizują zamówienia z opóźnieniem, przyjeżdżają na montaż bez uprzedzenia. Najgorsze że serwis wadliwych okien/wadliwie zamontowanych to niekończąca się walka, którą prawdopodobnie nie da się wygrać. Od 4,5 miesiąca walczymy z oknem które przecieka (nie zatrzymuje deszczu), a kosztowało nas 2700 złotych . Po wielokrotnych wizytach serwisanta i ekipy montażowej w dziale reklamacji podjęli decyzje o wymianie skrzydła, a kiedy i to nie pomogło o wymianie ramy okiennej. Decyzja została podjęta, ale z jej realizacja już gorzej. Nie jesteśmy w stanie wielokrotnymi telefonami i mailami przywołać „fachowców” do wykonania swojej pracy.

----------


## AdrianRumia

Szanowni Forumowicze. Z przykrością muszę umieścić na czarnej liście ślusarza, który wykonywał dla mnie w zeszłym roku balustrady zewnętrzne:


ZBIGNIEW GILEWSKI, RUSOCIN, tel. 505819194

Spóźnił się w zeszłym roku z montażem balustrad o ponad MIESIĄC, przyjechał i skorzystał z okazji, ze w domu została tylko starsza kobieta. Wykonał wadliwy montaż balustrad, całe się ruszają, są  niestabilne. Nie pojawił się oczywiście w zeszłym roku, aby poprawić montaż. Po zimie farba cała zlazła i są całkowicie zardzewiałe! Pomimo gwarancji 36  miesięcy, jaka dał na swój produkt, w tym roku tez się nie pojawia, a telefon odbiera już tylko przypadkiem chyba. ZWYKŁY OSZUST I KŁAMCA. Sprawa oczywiście będzie miała swój finał w sądzie.
Adrian K.

----------


## annajo

Witam, 

do czarnej listy wykonawców dorzucam pana Dariusza Majdera 798 485 500. Zero profesjonalizmu, przerzucanie odpowiedzialności za własne błędy: źle wyliczone murki, brak znajomości przepisów itd... Montaż wideodomofonu oraz automatyki do bramy bez znajomości podstaw elektroniki - oczywiście nic nie działa -  a ja musze wzywać kolejną ekipę do poprawek - oby nic nie było uszkodzone ! Tak nabita w butelkę jeszcze nigdy się nie czułam. Pan obiecywał gwiazdki z nieba - a robił 4 m-ce (samej pracy to było 5 dni), sama musiałam sobie załatwiać żwirek i Pan kazała sobie płacić za używane wiertła !  Ostrzegam.

----------


## Krzyzak

z przykrością dopisuję do listy firmę Mr. Dach z Łęgowa
wiem, że była kilka razy polecana, więc zadzwoniłem tam, podałem informacje o co mi chodzi, namiary do siebie i miałem czekać
po tygodniu czekania zacząłem wielokrotnie dzwonić i cisza - nikt nie odbiera
zadzwoniłem z innego numeru i odebrał pan od razu - nawet nie rozmawiałem, bo to nie ma sensu

a wystarczyło by powiedzieć, że nie chcą się tym zająć...

----------


## azakrzew

Odradzam współpracę z Panem Andrzejem Łukasikiem występującym na forum jako Ghost 34. Firma miała niegdyś świetną renomę jednak ich „wyczyny” w moim domu jej zdecydowanie przeczą. 

Zamówiłem deski dębowe olejowane fazowane z 2 stron. Pan Andrzej zapomniał o tym szczególe i jego ekipa (sam już nie układa) bardzo szybko ułożyła mi prawie całe piętro w desce fazowanej z 4 stron. Jakość wykonania od początku pozostawiała wiele do życzenia. Kilkanaście desek kazałem od razu wymienić. Czasem kładli nawet deski uszkodzone. Niestety to również świadczy o źródle i klasie materiału. Zapewne jest bardzo tani. Sam Pan Andrzej w mojej obecności kazał kierowcy, który dowiózł deski wręczyć kilka sztuk desek fatalnej jakości producentowi. To podobno firma, w której Ghost zaopatruje się od lat. Po roku od położenia wypadło już kilka sęków, a z jednej deski zaczęły się obrywać drzazgi. 

Po konsternacji dotycżacdej 4 faz zamiast 2, zgodziłem się aby na piętrze deski z 4 stronną fazą zostały na podłodze, ale na parterze miały być już z fazą 2-stornną i ułożone idealnie. Pan Andrzej zgodził się i napomknął tylko, że będzie musiał w takim razie ściągnąć cykliniarkę.  Niestety żadnej cykliniarki nie było. Panowie szlifowali łączenia desek małymi ręcznymi szlifierkami. Jak się potem okazało niezbyt dokładnie. Są istotne różnice między poziomem sąsiadujących desek. Ponadto, między wieloma deskami mam dziury szerokości do 2 mm!  Recepta Pana Andrzeja na takie „drobiazgi” to kit do parkietu.

Wykończenie wokół grzejnika podłogowego zostało zrobione tak, że koryto został ściśnięte i nie mieściła się kratka. Panowie niby poprawili obróbkę, ale w końcu sam musiałem doszlifować kratkę. 

W ramach zakresu prac było też klejenie listew przypodłogowych z mdf i tu pokazali już mistrzostwo w niechlujstwie. 70% listew musiałem wymienić, a i to nie dało rezultatu  bo okazało się, że miejscami deski nie dochodzą do ścian i gdy przykleić listwę przy ścianie to powstaje szpara, więc listwa powinna odstawać o prawie 1 cm od ściany! Pan Andrzej zwrócił mi co prawda za nowe listwy, ale robociznę płaciłem sam 2 raz. Ponieważ deski nie są w jednej płaszczyźnie między nimi a listą są przerwy różnej szerokości. Efekt raczej żałosny. 

Z uwagi na bardzo napięty harmonogram tej wybitnej ekipy zostałem poproszony o odbiór podłogi bez możliwości wejścia na nią, bo była świeżo olejowana. Pan Andrzej ręczył, że wszystko jest ok., a w razie potrzeby wróci i poprawi najdrobniejszy szczegół. Głupi zgodziłem się. Poza tragicznym stanem listew, szparami, niedoszlifowanymi  łączeniami desek, różnicy w poziomach między deskami dochodzącej do 1,5 mm (!), również olej jest miejscami źle położony – są np. zaschnięte krople między deskami albo nie wtarte plamy. Deski były kładzione bez przebierania więc np. na środku pokoju dziennego mam deski z wielkimi sękami i bielą, a pod kanapami (mówiłem gdzie będą) ładne deski.

Panowie nie byli też przygotowani (mimo umowy) na wykonanie łączenia schodów z deskami i musiałem kilka miesięcy czekać na dołożenie tam kątownika z desek. Przy okazji brudasy o mało nie zniszczyły mi kamiennego podestu przed domem – wmietli pył drzewny w szpary miedzy płytami kamienia co po deszczu przebarwiło płyty. Na chemię do wywabienia plan wydałem kilkaset złotych. 

Co do kątownika, to partacze wykonali go tak, że miał rysy od szlifowania i faktura wyraźnie różnił się od desek. Reklamowałem go podobnie jak deskę, z której wychodziły drzazgi. Pan Duch sam wyznaczył termin naprawy, po czym nigdy się nie pojawił. Gdy dodzwoniłem się oświadczył, że miał zepsuty samochód (choć podobno przebywał w Warszawie i mogłem go nawet sam podwieźć, gdyby tylko zadzwonił i wyraził gotowość do naprawy) a obecnie przebywa na urlopie. 

Zdecydowanie odradzam! Ghost, Duch, Andrzej Łukasik to nie jest firma godna plecenia.

----------


## leszekw72

Chciałbym przestrzec innych forumowiczów.
Budujemy dom w Gdańsku.
Z początku było w miarę ok, choć mieliśmy sporo uwag (np. zbrojenia nie podwieszane tylko kładzione, niestosowanie dystansów w wymaganych ilościach, brak pielęgnacji betonu, itd). 
Niestety zdarzyły się też wykonawcy poważne błędy np. ławy fundamentowe przesunięte o 1,5 m. Sam to wykryłem i uratowałem ich na chwilę przed zalaniem szalunków.
Niestety potem było coraz gorzej - niedotrzymywanie obietnic, robienie na innych budowach a nas uspokajanie obietnicami bez pokrycia.
Strop nad garażem wylali nam dużo cieńszy niż był obliczony w projekcie. A miał być znacznie grubszy żeby można było zrobić na nim dach zielony. 
Pokrycia dachowego na domu nie mamy do dziś (20.0 :cool:  a w umowie mieli termin 31.01.
Hydroizolacja domu jest tak zrobiona, że woda zalewa piwnicę.
Samowolnie i bez naszej wiedzy wycięli całą masę kilkudziesięcioletnich drzew ozdobnych. I tak dalej.
Dodatkowo wzięli pieniądze z góry za rzeczy jeszcze nie zakończone i teraz zapewne będziemy musieli walczyć o nie w sądzie.
Nabraliśmy się na tę firmę z Białej Listy i radzę wszystkim bardziej uważać.
Sprawdza się stara zasada, że jak wykonawca daje z pozoru dość niską cenę to z pewnością nie omieszka sobie budżetu podreperować kosztem nieświadomego inwestora w trakcie robót.
Poradzi ktoś może naprawdę dobrego prawnika do walki o swoje?

----------


## inwestor13

namiary na Jerzego Wójcika:

JW TEAM PROJECT Sp. z o.o.
Adres: 83-050 Kolbudy
ul. Przedszkolna 34 Telefon: (5 :cool:  306 34 85 E-mail: [email protected] www: www.jwteam.pl e-mail: [email protected]
Jerzy Wójcik: 691-670-530
Joanna Wójtowicz: 601-056-339

co do sympatycznosci to nie mam zastrzezen ( znam czlowieka osobiscie i widzialem jego dokonania) a jesli chodzi o profesjonalizm to juz nie do konca jestem przekonany. Na pewno ma znajomosci w urzedach i je wykorzystuje. Nie zawsze to wszystkim na dobre wychodzi jednakowoz...

----------


## inwestor13

*UWAGA !!! FirmaEKOTEC - PRZEDSIĘBIORSTWO HANDLOWO USŁUGOWE*
MARCIN PANKOWSKI, LESZEK WOLANOWSKI S.C.

NIE POLECAM !!!

CENTRALA
UL. BALDRAM 9A
82-500 KWIDZYN
GODZINY OTWARCIA: pn.-pt. 8.00 -:- 17.00




CENTRALA: +48 796 071 907 | [email protected] | SKYPE: ekotec-kwidzyn
MARCIN PANKOWSKI: +48 535 071 907 | [email protected]
LESZEK WOLANOWSKI +48 535 071 908 | [email protected]
ALINA ZAJĄC: +48 791 714 237 | [email protected]
ZBIGNIEW SADECKI: + 48 880 290 553 | [email protected]
KAROL LASKOWSKI: +48 791 714 234 | [email protected]
PIOTR PEPLAU: +48 795 757 210 | [email protected]

musialem rozwiazac z nimi umowe z powodow technicznych i formalnych. Rozpoczeli roboty bez projektu ( ja w momencie podpisywania z nimi umowy nie mialem pojecia o co chodzi z pompami ciepla itp.)  Firma nastawiona wylacznie na zarabianie pieniedzy bez wzgledu na jakosc uslugi. Wykonuja instalacje ogrzewania podlogowego kompletnie bez podstawowej wiedzy nt. metod i norm wg jakich sie wylicza nizbedna moc i inne parametry. Wykonuja tematy na czuja. Jesli ktos ma projekt to go wykonaja pewnie ok ale jesli tak jak bylo w moim przypadku mieli adaptowac projekt budowlany z ogrzewania tradycyjnego na podlogowe z pompa ciepla i kolektorami to po wielu rozmowach przyznali sie w koncu, ze nie umieja tego policzyc i ze musze sobie wziac projektanta i za niego zaplacic. Powinni mi o tym powiedziec przy podpisywaniu umowy co tez przyznali. Teraz mam miesieczne opoznienie, koszty zwiazane z niepotrzebnie zakupionum materialem na zrodlo dolne ( wg ich wytycznych) okazalo sie, ze srednica rur jest za mala, moc pompy za niska o 5kW. W rezultacie bardziej oplacalo sie wykonac odwierty... Dodatkowo musze poniesc koszty magazynowania okien bo nie moge ich wstawic przed wylaniem posadzek... Ogolnie calkowita amatorka i dzialanie po omacku.

Dla odmiany *POLECAM: Waldemar Czaja* - zklad ogolno budowlany. Robia jak trzeba, na czas sa elastyczni i przy odpowiedniej kontroli brak uwag.

----------


## inwestor13

kolejny zarabiacz pieniedzy i partacz w jednej osobie to HOMESA 
tak reklamuje:
http://www.homesa.pl/index.php?optio...=article&id=54
a tak wykonuje:


Grubosc jastrychu na parterze *2cm !!!* 2-3mm nad rura ogrzewania podlogowego. Brak rozdzilaczy i zaworow trojdrogowych przy mieszanym ogrzewaniu. Podpiecie kotla widac na fotkach. *NIE POLECAM*

----------


## wojtek_bud

Fatalnie! Współczuję kolego!!!

----------


## jacek1981

Niestety, z uwagi na niechlubne, a zarazem i nieprawdziwe opinie jakie zaczęły krążyć o mojej firmie po wpisach pana Leszka W. muszę się do nich ustosunkować.
Komentarze te godzą w dobre imię mojej firmy oraz moich pracowników, którzy pracują profesjonalnie i rzetelnie, od lat tworząc dobrą jakość Dom-Budu.  	

	Problemy z Panem Leszkiem W. zaczęły się już na etapie podpisywania ze mną umowy, kiedy Pan Leszek W. po skończonych negocjacjach i ustaleniu warunków umowy, podstępnie dopisał do uzgodnionego wcześniej między nami ostatecznego projektu umowy dodatkowe prace, na które wcześniej się nie zgadzałem. Pan Leszek W. najwyraźniej myślał, że jak dopisze dodatkowe prace, a ja tego nie zauważę, to później za umówione na dany etap wynagrodzenie będę musiał mu wykonać prace, które wcześniej podstępnie do tego etapu dopisał. Kiedy wykryłem podstęp i w obecności licznych świadków wyraziłem sprzeciw przeciwko takim praktykom Pan Leszek W. wycofał się z żądania wykonania podstępnie dopisanych prac. Dzisiaj żałuję, że już wówczas po takim zachowaniu nie zakończyłem współpracy z panem Leszkiem W. 

	W kwestii hydroizolacji w ofercie przedstawionej Panu Leszkowi W zaproponowałem rozwiązanie izolacji piwnicy w sprawdzonym systemie, który stosuję u moich klientów. Natomiast Pan Leszek W. wbrew moim wielokrotnym sugestiom narzucił inny system - tańszy, który ponadto w trakcie wykonywania prac kilkukrotnie zmieniał - czego efekt teraz widać. Dodatkowo, wykleiliśmy Panu Leszkowi. W. papę na posadzce w piwnicy, którą następnie p. Leszek pociął nożem tłumacząc się, że chciał jedynie sprawdzić czy z dołu wybija woda. Nadmienić należy, że nie było najmniejszych podstaw, aby sądzić, że woda może wybijać, ale to nie zniechęciło Pana Leszka W. aby zniszczyć wykonaną przez nas rzetelnie pracę. 

	Na pokrycie dachowe Pan Leszek W otrzymał ode mnie ofertę zgodną z dokumentacją projektową oraz zgodną z umową, uzgodniliśmy z jakich materiałów wykonany dach, rynny jakie zastosujemy, okna itp. Po ustaleniu materiałów ustaliliśmy cenę za jaką łącznie dach wykonam. Kiedy przystąpiłem do realizacji dachu  Pan Leszek W. zaczął zmieniać materiały na znacznie lepsze, a co za tym idzie znacznie droższe, ode mnie oczekując wykonania tego w kwocie, która wynikała z wcześniej zawartej umowy –  Pan Leszek W . nie chciał podpisać aneksu zmieniającego materiały na znacznie droższe. Nadmieniam, że umowa obejmowała robociznę + zakup  materiałów przeze mnie. 
Kiedy tłumaczyłem Panu Leszkowi W. że nie mogę wykonać mu dużo droższego dachu i innego niż ten na jaki opiewa umowa bez zawarcia aneksu ten stwierdził, że jak nie chcę mu wykonać dachu takiego jak on chce bez aneksów, to mam przestać wykonywać dach w ogóle. Pan Leszek W. uniemożliwił mi wykonanie dachu na jaki się umówiliśmy, a dziś śmie twierdzić, że to ja nie chcę wykonać dachu. Pragnę podkreślić, że wręcz pisemnie zwracałem się do Pana Leszka W. o to, aby umożliwił mi wykonanie dachu, ale pismo to Pan Leszek W. pozostawił bez odpowiedzi.

	W ostatnim czasie dowiedziałem się, że Pan Leszek W. bez porozumienia ze mną i za moimi plecami chciał zlecić  wykonanie dachu innej firmie. Wykonawca, który miał wykonać dach po kilku rozmowach z Panem Leszkiem W. odczuł na własnej skórze praktyki jakimi posługuje się Pan Leszek W. po czym bardzo szybko stwierdził, że nie chce współpracować z Panem Leszkiem W  i w ogóle nie chce mieć z tą osobą nic wspólnego. 

	Odnośnie porządku na budowie - należałoby porozmawiać ze wszystkimi moimi dotychczasowymi klientami, którzy bez wyjątku mogą potwierdzić, że zawsze na prowadzonych przeze mnie budowach panuje należyty porządek.

	Należałoby także wspomnieć, że Pan Leszek W. krytykuje nie tylko mnie i moją firmę, ale również swojego kierownika budowy (wielokrotnie polecanego i wychwalanego na "białej liście"). Nie umiem przy tym zrozumieć z jakich przyczyn Pan Leszek W. szkaluje także kierownika budowy, który nie mógł obiektywnie wyrządzić mu nic złego.

	Z przykrością muszę stwierdzić, że pomimo wieloletniej bardzo dobrej współpracy z rzeszą zadowolonych klientów, p. Leszek W  jest zaprzeczeniem nie tylko dobrego klienta, ale przede wszystkim uczciwego człowieka.

	Po "przygodzie" z p. Leszkiem W   nasuwa się wręcz smutna refleksja, że w niektórych przypadkach należałoby stworzyć "czarną listę klientów", która pozwoliłaby wykonawcom 
uniknąć wielu problemów z inwestorami pokroju Pana Leszka W  

	Odnośnie rzetelności mojej firmy, każdego chętnego zapraszam do rozmów z   zadowolonymi klientami, którym tylko w tym roku moja firma wybudowała upragnione domy.

----------


## amir

Do grona partaczy którzy działają m.in. na terenie województwa pomorskiego - chodź są z zachodniopomorskiego dodaję firmę :
Fundamenty sp. z o.o.
ul. Orląt Lwowskich 15
75-522 Koszalin
KRS 0000458324,tel 889-828-340
właściciel Paweł Zaręba
Zacznę od wyceny - która opiewała na 10tys za wykonanie płyty fundamentowej. Rzeczywistość miała się całkowicie nijak z teorią i przekroczyła 20tys pln!! Jednak z tym bym się pogodził gdyby nie następujące fakty:
- źle wykonane zbrojenie - za mała przestrzeń między zbrojeniem a szalunkiem oraz podłożem - zbrojenie wykonane niechlujnie praktycznie pokazywałem kilka razy ewidentne niedoróbki i co pojechałem zobaczyć czy poprawili znajdowałem kolejne!
- źle wykonany szalunek (podparty) - po wylaniu betonu szalunek puścił (rozparło go!) mimo, że wylewka miała tylko 25cm wysokości! w efekcie wylewka popłyneła kilka cm na krawędziach a z jednej strony w ogóle szalunek się rozleciał! Poza tym całość jest krzywa jak cholera!
- źle przymocowana izolacja termiczna pionowa - została niechlujnie przyklejona do warstwy położonej poniżej i co gorsza nie została kompletnie przymocowana kołkami do płyty (kołki powinny być włożone przynajmniej w pierwszą warstwę styropianu przed zalaniem) - grubość izolacji ma 25cm i po zdjęciu szalunków po prostu poodpadała a płyty styropianowe użyte do jej budowy się połamały! W tej chwili mam nawet duży problem ze znalezieniem odpowiednich kołków które przymocują obydwie warstwy do płyty!
Wykonawca unika odpowiedzialności twierdząc, że umowa nie przewidywała w ogóle wykonanie izolacji termicznej pionowej (skoro tak to dlaczego ją wykonał??) wobec czego zaczynam opis jego wyczynów w tym wątku (nie poprzestanę na tym). ODRADZAM TĘ FIRMĘ - OMIJAĆ SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM!!!!!

----------


## Andrzej_022

*OSZUST*
REGON	340589080
NIP          8741678099

*"INWEST BUILDING STUDIO" MICHAŁ TREJDEROWSKI*
tel 697-391-838
     501-211-635
Nazwisko	T.........
Imię / imiona	MICHAŁ SEBASTIAN
Adres siedziby:
Województwo	KUJAWSKO-POMORSKIE
Powiat	M. GRUDZIĄDZ
Ulica, miejscowość	UL. MIKOŁAJA REJA 3 lok.2 , GRUDZIĄDZ
Poczta	86-300 GRUDZIĄDZ

Pozostałe (udostępnione) dane:Kod i nazwa podstawowej formy prawnej	9 - OSOBA FIZYCZNA PROWADZĄCA DZIAŁALNOŚĆ GOSPODARCZĄ
Kod i nazwa szczególnej formy prawnej	99 - BEZ SZCZEGÓLNEJ FORMY PRAWNEJ
Kod i nazwa formy własności	214 - WŁASNOŚĆ KRAJOWYCH OSÓB FIZYCZNYCH
Kod i nazwa przeważającego rodzaju działalności wg PKD 2007	7111Z - DZIAŁALNOŚĆ W ZAKRESIE ARCHITEKTURY
Data wpisu do rejestru / ewidencji
lub data powstania podmiotu *	2009-05-26
Data rozpoczęcia działalności **	2009-06-01
Data wpisu do REGON	2009-06-01


Zostałem Oszukany. Zamówiłem u Pana T. Projekt przyłącza wodno-kanalizacyjnego. Projekt a właściwie mistyfikacje czegoś co miało przypominać projekt dostarczył jako że się na tym nie znam zapłaciłem 800 zł. Niestety  "projekt" nie nadawał się do niczego po wielu próbach załatwienia sprawy i uzyskania poprawek musiałem zamówić nowe dokumenty w innej firmie. Pan T. odbiera nawet telefon i obiecuje wszystko co się chce i na tym się kończy. Straciłem 5 miesięcy na tego...
Omijajcie tego delikwenta z daleka!!!!!

----------


## Tomek.P

Zamówiłem okna w firmie Bertrandt  z Luzina.   oczywiście decyzją była przede wszystkim cena i namowa szwagra, który strasznie zachwalał tego producenta.   Termin realizacji 8 tygodni. Po ośmiu tygodniach żadnej informacji ze strony wykonawcy o przesunięciu a w efekcie interwencji telefonicznej informacja, że okna będą za trzy tygodnie???? Super wykonawca  Gorąco nie polecam !!!

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Zamówiłem okna w firmie Bertrandt  z Luzina.   oczywiście decyzją była przede wszystkim cena i namowa szwagra, który strasznie zachwalał tego producenta.   Termin realizacji 8 tygodni. Po ośmiu tygodniach żadnej informacji ze strony wykonawcy o przesunięciu a w efekcie interwencji telefonicznej informacja, że okna będą za trzy tygodnie???? Super wykonawca  Gorąco nie polecam !!!


Pierwszy post o już na czarną listę? Co tu się dzieje? Musisz być jakiś pechowy kolego.

----------


## Bolesław_B

słyszałem od rodziny o nich, że kręcą ale bez  detali. Obok był Chwil ale niestety już go nie ma

----------


## Qazimodo

MAREK KUSIO - STOLARZ
Facet zrobił nam w domu schody. Stopnie trzeszczą poręcze nie dopracowane, kolory stopni różnią się od siebie. Szpary i niedoróbki są na każdym kroku. Wg umowy w całości miały być z jesionu. A już wiemy że część jest z płyty. Terminy zawalił o kilka miesięcy.
Najgorsze jest jednak to że skusił nas w trakcie prac nad schodami do zlecenia mu kuchni. Dałem zaliczkę ale podpisałem z Nim weksel.
Schodów nie dokończył, od reklamacji się uchyla. A kuchnię zrobił na innych niż zamawiane okuciach oraz totalnie do poprawy, malowania itd..
Zażądałem zwrotu pieniędzy to poszedł na policję i nakłamał że żadnej umowy ani weksla nie podpisywał. Rzekomo kartki inblanco mi podpisywał. Sprawa u prokuratora - istny cyrk!
Stanowczo odradzam tego pana. W dodatku cały czas zapraszał nas do stolarni kolegi aby nas mamić. Łowi naiwnych ceną na stronie "szukajfachowca"

----------


## Di.Di

Wpiszę tutaj i na obu listach - czarnej i białej - ku przestrodze!!!.

Zdecydowanie odradzam z korzystania z firmy DESTO z Rumi. Zachwalana swego czasu nie potrafi się wywiązać ze swoich zobowiązań, bawimy się w kotka i myszkę od pół roku. Nie mają swoich pracowników, przyjeżdża jakaś ekipa podwykonawców partaczy. Instalacja wod-kan położna źle - małe spadki, źle wyprowadzone odpływy - totalna amatorka. Cały czas nie skończyli nam instalacji CO i CW, nie można się doprosić o ich przyjazd. Pan nas obsługujący ze strony DESTO - P. Damian Kobus (w zamian Tomasza Gawędy - który zaginął w nieznanych okolicznościach zostawiając nas nas na lodzie) jest bezczelnym i aroganckim typem, który nie dotrzymuje umówionych terminów.

Radzę trzymać się z daleka!!!

----------


## Wakmen

Tak więc muszę wystawić negatywną opinię dla p. Dariusza Garbowski - firmy "Dobry Styl" z Bojana, tel. 609 128 136 - usługi stolarskie.

Przejdę do sedna.
Na jeden budowie spotkałem tego pana, robił zabudowę garderoby a że i ja potrzebowałem podobne zamówienie to i zaproponowałem by u mnie coś podobnego wykonał. Przyjechał w sierpniu zeszłego roku, ustaliliśmy co bym chciał i w jakim kolorze (biała) oraz cenę. Montaż miał się odbyć za nie cały miesiąc. W umówionym czasie p. Dariusz Garbowski przyjechał i zaczął montaż. Podczas składania garderoby zauważyłem, że szuflady zamiast być na całą głębokość to są krótsze o 10 cm co znacząco zmniejsza ich pojemność. Można by się to pominąć ale podczas pierwszych konsultacji specjalnie na to zwróciłem uwagę by były na maksymalną głębokość (pokazywałem zrobioną w innym pokoju podobną zabudowę). 
Pan od zabudowy miał robić jeszcze kolejną komodę ale wstrzymałem się z decyzją zlecenia ze względu, że prawie wszystkie krawędzie w montowanej garderobie były lekko poszarpane i zamiast jednolicie białego koloru były widać rzazy piły. Moja Żona się troszeczkę wkurzyła bo białych mebli mamy już troszeczkę w domu ale żadne tak nie wyglądają.
Myślicie, że to już koniec? Nie. Podczas montażu pan stolarz zapomniał jednej półki. Powiedział, że ma już ją gotową ale zapomniał zapakować a dowiezie ją przy najbliższej okazji więc zapłaciłem całą kwotę. I to był błąd. Od tego czasu wykonałem już chyba z 20 telefonów, smsów i ... za 2 dni przywiozę, już wyjeżdżam - ciągle okłamuje. DO c hwili obecnej półki brak. 
Wściekłość mnie ogarnia.
W między czasie zamówiłem u kolejnego stolarza i zrobił mi biały blat w kształcie litery C oraz dwie sztuki sosnowych drzwi (na gotowo z montażem). Rewelacja. Widać różnicę w usłudze.

Stanowczo odradzam usługi stolarskie oferowane przez firmę "Dobry Styl" Dariusz Garbowski, z Bojana ul. Bojana 9. Tel 609 128 136

----------


## luk999

> Wpiszę tutaj i na obu listach - czarnej i białej - ku przestrodze!!!.
> 
> Zdecydowanie odradzam z korzystania z firmy DESTO z Rumi. Zachwalana swego czasu nie potrafi się wywiązać ze swoich zobowiązań, bawimy się w kotka i myszkę od pół roku. Nie mają swoich pracowników, przyjeżdża jakaś ekipa podwykonawców partaczy. Instalacja wod-kan położna źle - małe spadki, źle wyprowadzone odpływy - totalna amatorka. Cały czas nie skończyli nam instalacji CO i CW, nie można się doprosić o ich przyjazd. Pan nas obsługujący ze strony DESTO - P. Damian Kobus (w zamian Tomasza Gawędy - który zaginął w nieznanych okolicznościach zostawiając nas nas na lodzie) jest bezczelnym i aroganckim typem, który nie dotrzymuje umówionych terminów.
> 
> Radzę trzymać się z daleka!!!


To ja tez popre ta opinie. Co prawda na szczescie do wspolpracy nie doszlo ale bardzo dlugo probowalem dostac od tej firmy wycene. Wysylalem kilka maili, dzwonilem gdzie zostalem przelaczony na inny telefon gdzie juz nikt nie odbieral. Kolejnym razem wogole nawet pierwszego telefonu nikt nie podniosl. Dodatkowo dostalem informacje z samej firmy, ze do prac biora podwykonawcow - czyli koncem koncow nie wiadomo wogole na kogo sie trafi. Odradzam.

----------


## wojtek_bud

To ja wam napiszę że kiedy dostałem od Desto wycenę ( już kilka lat temu ) to pomyślałem że będziemy współpracować ale potem jak zobaczyłem spartaczoną instalację w Rębiechowie  ( robili u brata znajomego) to podziękowałem im. 
Dzięki bogu wybrałem lepiej!

----------


## DiDi-beee

> Wpiszę tutaj i na obu listach - czarnej i białej - ku przestrodze!!!.
> 
> Zdecydowanie odradzam z korzystania z firmy DESTO z Rumi. Zachwalana swego czasu nie potrafi się wywiązać ze swoich zobowiązań, bawimy się w kotka i myszkę od pół roku. Nie mają swoich pracowników, przyjeżdża jakaś ekipa podwykonawców partaczy. Instalacja wod-kan położna źle - małe spadki, źle wyprowadzone odpływy - totalna amatorka. Cały czas nie skończyli nam instalacji CO i CW, nie można się doprosić o ich przyjazd. Pan nas obsługujący ze strony DESTO - P. Damian Kobus (w zamian Tomasza Gawędy - który zaginął w nieznanych okolicznościach zostawiając nas nas na lodzie) jest bezczelnym i aroganckim typem, który nie dotrzymuje umówionych terminów.
> 
> Radzę trzymać się z daleka!!!



Witam wszystkich zainteresowanych żalami pani Di.Di.
Po pierwsze - pani o żałosnym niku Di.Di musi trochę doszkolić się z rególaminu panującego na tym forum !!!

Po drugie - ta pani nie miała napewno żadnego dłuższego (niż 10 sekund) kontaktu z Panem Damianem K. opisanym powyżej, więc określenia typu "jest bezczelnym i aroganckim typem" są bardzo nie na miejscu z punktu widzenia osoby , która nigdy z nim nie rozmawiała a wręcz miała tylko zaszczyt przekazać mu dokumenty, w którym to przypadku Pan Damian bardzo pomógł. Ale to się oczywiście nie liczy.

Po trzecie na temat terminów blokowanych (pól roku ??) przez państwa Di.Dów nawet nie mam zamiaru się wypowiadać, ale jeżeli problem jest poważny i "Instalacja wod-kan położna źle - małe spadki, źle wyprowadzone odpływy - totalna amatorka. Cały czas nie skończyli nam instalacji CO i CW, nie można się doprosić o ich przyjazd" to ja bym zaprosił firmę D.... do sądu, chociaż z tego co widzę to lepiej wyżalić się na formum bez dania możliwości wypowiedzenia się osobom trzecim jest łatwiejsze. Rozumieć można przez to że kanalizacja cofa się spowrotem do kibla, odpływy wychodzą na poddaszu a nie skończona instalacja CO oznacza - zimno w domu ??? za to co do instalacji "CW" - to zastanawiam sie czy takowoą wymieniona firma wogóle robiła bo zajmuje się wykonywaniem instalacji CWU.

Na zakończenie dodam iż osoba tworząca te oszczerstwa, jest nam dokładnie znana (z imienia, nazwiska, adresu) i ciekawe czy jak bym to jej dane udostępnił na tym forum to również nie miała by nic przeciwko udostepnienia danych osobowych osób trzecich bez ich zgody !! 
Więc dodam że w tym samym czasie kopia tego listu wraz z oryginałem informacji zawartych powyżej została wysłana do Komendy Wojewódzkiej Policji w Gdańsku i do Prokuratury Rejonowej w Gdańsku w celu zawiadomienia o dokonaniu przestępstwa i złamaniu kodeksu cywilnego dot. przekazania danych osobowych osób trzecich bez uzyskania ich zgody.

INFORMUJĘ !!!!  że Rególamin forum MURATOR - § 5  Prawa i Obowiązki p.1.1 - prawo dotyczące osób trzecich - został złamany, i nie został on potwierdzony zapisem w p.2.3 / b) zyskaniem zgody na przetwarzanie danych osób trzecich bez uzyskania ich zgody. Dodatkowe informacje dotyczącego rególaminu są zapisane w p. 2.5 / b) "Zastrzeżenia Dodatkowe" i p. 2.6 "Odpowiedzialność Uzytkownika" 
Szczęśliwe czasy pani Di.Di i jej męża właśnie się skończyły , teraz zacznie się piekło

----------


## DiDi-beee

> To ja tez popre ta opinie. Co prawda na szczescie do wspolpracy nie doszlo ale bardzo dlugo probowalem dostac od tej firmy wycene. Wysylalem kilka maili, dzwonilem gdzie zostalem przelaczony na inny telefon gdzie juz nikt nie odbieral. Kolejnym razem wogole nawet pierwszego telefonu nikt nie podniosl. Dodatkowo dostalem informacje z samej firmy, ze do prac biora podwykonawcow - czyli koncem koncow nie wiadomo wogole na kogo sie trafi. Odradzam.



Witam wszystkich zainteresowanych żalami pani Di.Di.
Po pierwsze - pani o żałosnym niku Di.Di musi trochę doszkolić się z rególaminu panującego na tym forum !!!

Po drugie - ta pani nie miała napewno żadnego dłuższego (niż 10 sekund) kontaktu z Panem Damianem K. opisanym powyżej, więc określenia typu "jest bezczelnym i aroganckim typem" są bardzo nie na miejscu z punktu widzenia osoby , która nigdy z nim nie rozmawiała a wręcz miała tylko zaszczyt przekazać mu dokumenty, w którym to przypadku Pan Damian bardzo pomógł. Ale to się oczywiście nie liczy.

Po trzecie na temat terminów blokowanych (pól roku ??) przez państwa Di.Dów nawet nie mam zamiaru się wypowiadać, ale jeżeli problem jest poważny i "Instalacja wod-kan położna źle - małe spadki, źle wyprowadzone odpływy - totalna amatorka. Cały czas nie skończyli nam instalacji CO i CW, nie można się doprosić o ich przyjazd" to ja bym zaprosił firmę D.... do sądu, chociaż z tego co widzę to lepiej wyżalić się na formum bez dania możliwości wypowiedzenia się osobom trzecim jest łatwiejsze. Rozumieć można przez to że kanalizacja cofa się spowrotem do kibla, odpływy wychodzą na poddaszu a nie skończona instalacja CO oznacza - zimno w domu ??? za to co do instalacji "CW" - to zastanawiam sie czy takowoą wymieniona firma wogóle robiła bo zajmuje się wykonywaniem instalacji CWU.

Na zakończenie dodam iż osoba tworząca te oszczerstwa, jest nam dokładnie znana (z imienia, nazwiska, adresu) i ciekawe czy jak bym to jej dane udostępnił na tym forum to również nie miała by nic przeciwko udostepnienia danych osobowych osób trzecich bez ich zgody !! 
Więc dodam że w tym samym czasie kopia tego listu wraz z oryginałem informacji zawartych powyżej została wysłana do Komendy Wojewódzkiej Policji w Gdańsku i do Prokuratury Rejonowej w Gdańsku w celu zawiadomienia o dokonaniu przestępstwa i złamaniu kodeksu cywilnego dot. przekazania danych osobowych osób trzecich bez uzyskania ich zgody.

INFORMUJĘ !!!!  że Rególamin forum MURATOR - § 5  Prawa i Obowiązki p.1.1 - prawo dotyczące osób trzecich - został złamany, i nie został on potwierdzony zapisem w p.2.3 / b) zyskaniem zgody na przetwarzanie danych osób trzecich bez uzyskania ich zgody. Dodatkowe informacje dotyczącego rególaminu są zapisane w p. 2.5 / b) "Zastrzeżenia Dodatkowe" i p. 2.6 "Odpowiedzialność Uzytkownika" 
Szczęśliwe czasy pani Di.Di i jej męża właśnie się skończyły , teraz zacznie się piekło

----------


## DiDi-beee

> Tak więc muszę wystawić negatywną opinię dla p. Dariusza Garbowski - firmy "Dobry Styl" z Bojana, tel. 609 128 136 - usługi stolarskie.
> 
> Przejdę do sedna.
> Na jeden budowie spotkałem tego pana, robił zabudowę garderoby a że i ja potrzebowałem podobne zamówienie to i zaproponowałem by u mnie coś podobnego wykonał. Przyjechał w sierpniu zeszłego roku, ustaliliśmy co bym chciał i w jakim kolorze (biała) oraz cenę. Montaż miał się odbyć za nie cały miesiąc. W umówionym czasie p. Dariusz Garbowski przyjechał i zaczął montaż. Podczas składania garderoby zauważyłem, że szuflady zamiast być na całą głębokość to są krótsze o 10 cm co znacząco zmniejsza ich pojemność. Można by się to pominąć ale podczas pierwszych konsultacji specjalnie na to zwróciłem uwagę by były na maksymalną głębokość (pokazywałem zrobioną w innym pokoju podobną zabudowę). 
> Pan od zabudowy miał robić jeszcze kolejną komodę ale wstrzymałem się z decyzją zlecenia ze względu, że prawie wszystkie krawędzie w montowanej garderobie były lekko poszarpane i zamiast jednolicie białego koloru były widać rzazy piły. Moja Żona się troszeczkę wkurzyła bo białych mebli mamy już troszeczkę w domu ale żadne tak nie wyglądają.
> Myślicie, że to już koniec? Nie. Podczas montażu pan stolarz zapomniał jednej półki. Powiedział, że ma już ją gotową ale zapomniał zapakować a dowiezie ją przy najbliższej okazji więc zapłaciłem całą kwotę. I to był błąd. Od tego czasu wykonałem już chyba z 20 telefonów, smsów i ... za 2 dni przywiozę, już wyjeżdżam - ciągle okłamuje. DO c hwili obecnej półki brak. 
> Wściekłość mnie ogarnia.
> W między czasie zamówiłem u kolejnego stolarza i zrobił mi biały blat w kształcie litery C oraz dwie sztuki sosnowych drzwi (na gotowo z montażem). Rewelacja. Widać różnicę w usłudze.
> 
> Stanowczo odradzam usługi stolarskie oferowane przez firmę "Dobry Styl" Dariusz Garbowski, z Bojana ul. Bojana 9. Tel 609 128 136




Widzę że na forum MURATOR i temu podobnych prawa łamane są bardzo nagminne , przypominam więc o prawach przysługujących osobom wymienionymn na tych forach w jakimkolwiek kontekscie o jego prawach - bez uzyskania uprzedniej ich zgody !!!   

§ 5 "Prawa i Obowiązki" p. 1.1  , p. 2.3 / b) , p. 2.5 /b)  , p. 2.6   PRZYPOMINAM  o przysługujących prawach osobom i firmom tu wymienionym o ich prawach !!!!! Macie prawo złożyć doniesienia o złamaniu i naruszeniu praw odnośnie dubr osobistych i ujawnieniu danych osobowych osób trzecich bez uzyskania ich zgody do Rejonowej Prokuraturty !!!!

----------


## Crisiano

> Szczęśliwe czasy pani Di.Di i jej męża właśnie się skończyły , teraz zacznie się piekło[/COLOR]


dales swietna antyreklame firmie DESTO z Rumii
az zal komentowac, Prokuratura powinna zajac sie twoimi grozbami

----------


## Wakmen

> Widzę że na forum MURATOR i temu podobnych prawa łamane są bardzo nagminne , przypominam więc o prawach przysługujących osobom wymienionymn na tych forach w jakimkolwiek kontekscie o jego prawach - bez uzyskania uprzedniej ich zgody !!!   
> 
> § 5 "Prawa i Obowiązki" p. 1.1  , p. 2.3 / b) , p. 2.5 /b)  , p. 2.6   PRZYPOMINAM  o przysługujących prawach osobom i firmom tu wymienionym o ich prawach !!!!! Macie prawo złożyć doniesienia o złamaniu i naruszeniu praw odnośnie dubr osobistych i ujawnieniu danych osobowych osób trzecich bez uzyskania ich zgody do Rejonowej Prokuraturty !!!!


A powyższa firma ma również obowiązek zakończyć swoją usługę - czego nie zrobiła. Jeżeli ma czas na chodzenie po sądach to będzie miała czas na chodzenie w dwóch sprawach, straci klientów a i może przy okazji czegoś się nauczy - dobrze wykonywać swój zawód i do końca. Sam prowadzę firmę budowlaną i wiem jak nie należy postępować z klientami - ten Pan tego nie wie i na dodatek robi wszystko odwrotnie.

----------


## DiDi-beee

> dales swietna antyreklame firmie DESTO z Rumii
> az zal komentowac, Prokuratura powinna zajac sie twoimi grozbami



Nie reprezentuje w/w firmy a mojego klienta. Skoro żal komentować to nie komentuj, a o prawie nie muszisz mnie pouczać.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Nie reprezentuje w/w firmy a mojego klienta. Skoro żal komentować to nie komentuj, a o prawie nie muszisz mnie pouczać.


Ja skomentuję, bo mi żal czytających. Słowo "regÓlamin" piszemy przez "u" zwykłe. I zmień ten oczojebny kolorek, trochę szacunku dla czytających, proszę  :big grin:

----------


## DiDi-beee

> Ja skomentuję, bo mi żal czytających. Słowo "regÓlamin" piszemy przez "u" zwykłe. I zmień ten oczojebny kolorek, trochę szacunku dla czytających, proszę



Dziękuję za pouczenie co do polszczyzny, ale nie myli się ten co nic nie robi. Na przyszłość proponuję nie czytać czegoś co nie dotyczy ciebie, a co do określenia "oczojebny kolorek"  to na pewno jest to typowa polszczyzna prosto z słownika j. polskiego - no i jeszcze nie bądą oczka bolały.

----------


## artix1

> Dziękuję za pouczenie co do polszczyzny, ale nie myli się ten co nic nie robi. Na przyszłość proponuję nie czytać czegoś co nie dotyczy ciebie, a co do określenia "oczojebny kolorek"  to na pewno jest to typowa polszczyzna prosto z słownika j. polskiego - no i jeszcze nie bądą oczka bolały.


  Bazgrolisz na ogólnym forum i  jeszcze masz problem, że ktokolwiek komentuje te Twoje czerwone żale. Prawa nikt Cię nie musi uczyć, bo już jak widać powyżej  zacząłeś studiować prawo czy szwedasz sie po sądach? Daleko zajedziesz z taka polszczyzną- "odnośnie dubr", "rególamin" do tego brak akapitów i przecinki też bolą. Wrzuć te swoje groźby (pozew) na forum to poprawimy te cholerne byki. Forma i treść tych czerwonych postów, pozwala przypuszczać, że sytuacje opisane wyżej przez forumowicza mogły mieć miejsce, a to co teraz ogladamy, może być formą prymitywnej obrony i próby zastraszenia. Urzadzanie komuś "piekła" kwalifikuje się pod groźby karalne i może być ścigane także z powództwa cywilnego.
  Na czarnej liście znajduje się wiele firm zamieszczanych ku przestrodze. Mamy nazwy, adresy  i nazwiska "super fachowców" którym sie wydaje, że ich dane osobowe dostępne w internecie, ksiażkach telefonicznych czy ogólnodostepnych spisach firm, są  ścisle tajne. Otóż nie, niestety dla nich. Nie pozdrawiam.

----------


## DiDi-beee

> Bazgrolisz na ogólnym forum i  jeszcze masz problem, że ktokolwiek komentuje te Twoje czerwone żale. Prawa nikt Cię nie musi uczyć, bo już jak widać powyżej  zacząłeś studiować prawo czy szwedasz sie po sądach? Daleko zajedziesz z taka polszczyzną- "odnośnie dubr", "rególamin" do tego brak akapitów i przecinki też bolą. Wrzuć te swoje groźby (pozew) na forum to poprawimy te cholerne byki. Forma i treść tych czerwonych postów, pozwala przypuszczać, że sytuacje opisane wyżej przez forumowicza mogły mieć miejsce, a to co teraz ogladamy, może być formą prymitywnej obrony i próby zastraszenia. Urzadzanie komuś "piekła" kwalifikuje się pod groźby karalne i może być ścigane także z powództwa cywilnego.
>   Na czarnej liście znajduje się wiele firm zamieszczanych ku przestrodze. Mamy nazwy, adresy  i nazwiska "super fachowców" którym sie wydaje, że ich dane osobowe dostępne w internecie, ksiażkach telefonicznych czy ogólnodostepnych spisach firm, są  ścisle tajne. Otóż nie, niestety dla nich. Nie pozdrawiam.



Więc kolego artix1, nie mam żadnego problemu tylko odpisuje na forum takim cwaniakom jak ty , którzy myslą że jak się chowają za nikiem to wszystko im wolno i nikt im nie może zwrócić uwagi. A skoro mi zwracasz uwagę bo ty już wyedukowałeś interpunkcję, kunszt i ortografię oraz perfekcję konstrukcji zdań to czemu się do tego nie stosujesz ??? Ja nie piszę tu pracy magisterskiej  :no: 
Moja dobra rada dla ciebie to przeczytaj coś kilka razy zanim komuś odpiszesz, bo tak się skupiasz na ortografi że odbiegłeś od tematu - "nie urządzam komuś piekła" poprostu dla tego kogoś się ono zacznie a to nie groźba karalna. Gdybyś jeszcze troszkę poświęcił więcej czasu na czytaniu czegoś mądrzejszego niż fora internetowe wiedział byś że w takim przypadku może być to tylko metafora ( przenośnia) - to znaczy, używamy takiego trudnego słowa w tym przypadku żeby podkreślić powagę sytuacji.
Co do tych waszych czarnych list i firm się na nich znajdujących to nie chodzi tu o "top secret" ale o prawa , które się tu łamie ujawniając dane osób trzecich bez ich zgody. Ale wy i tak nie czytacie regulaminu więc podaruje sobie.
Ale jednego sformułowania twojej wypowiedzi nie moge przełknąć "Otóż nie, niestety dla nich." niby taki mądry a jednak bałwan.  :big lol: 

A twoje pozdrowienia nie są mi do niczego potrzebne.

----------


## DiDi-beee

> Bazgrolisz na ogólnym forum i  jeszcze masz problem, że ktokolwiek komentuje te Twoje czerwone żale. Prawa nikt Cię nie musi uczyć, bo już jak widać powyżej  zacząłeś studiować prawo czy szwedasz sie po sądach? Daleko zajedziesz z taka polszczyzną- "odnośnie dubr", "rególamin" do tego brak akapitów i przecinki też bolą. Wrzuć te swoje groźby (pozew) na forum to poprawimy te cholerne byki. Forma i treść tych czerwonych postów, pozwala przypuszczać, że sytuacje opisane wyżej przez forumowicza mogły mieć miejsce, a to co teraz ogladamy, może być formą prymitywnej obrony i próby zastraszenia. Urzadzanie komuś "piekła" kwalifikuje się pod groźby karalne i może być ścigane także z powództwa cywilnego.
>   Na czarnej liście znajduje się wiele firm zamieszczanych ku przestrodze. Mamy nazwy, adresy  i nazwiska "super fachowców" którym sie wydaje, że ich dane osobowe dostępne w internecie, ksiażkach telefonicznych czy ogólnodostepnych spisach firm, są  ścisle tajne. Otóż nie, niestety dla nich. Nie pozdrawiam.



A propo : "szwedasz" , "sie" , "taka" , "ogladamy" "urzadzanie" , "sie" , "ksiazkach" , "ogólnodostepnych" , - ja naliczyłem  8 : 2  dla mnie . Nie to żebym komuś wytykał błędy. Popracuj jeszcze troszkę.

----------


## Crisiano

> nie urządzam komuś piekła" poprostu dla tego kogoś się ono zacznie a to nie groźba karalna. Gdybyś jeszcze troszkę poświęcił więcej czasu na czytaniu czegoś mądrzejszego niż fora internetowe wiedział byś że w takim przypadku może być to tylko metafora ( przenośnia) - to znaczy, używamy *takiego trudnego słowa* w tym przypadku żeby podkreślić powagę sytuacji.


Trudne słowo to pewnie dla ciebie. Oczywistą oczywistością jest to, że groziłeś innej osobie. 

Jeszcze ładnie się przedstaw. Powiedziałeś A to i powiedz B. 



> Więc kolego artix1, nie mam żadnego problemu tylko odpisuje na forum takim cwaniakom jak ty , którzy myslą że jak się chowają za nikiem to wszystko im wolno i nikt im nie może zwrócić uwagi.


Chyba, że już się przestraszyłeś i masz gacie pełne.... panie reprezentancie firmy DESTO z Rumii.

----------


## artix1

> A propo : "szwedasz" , "sie" , "taka" , "ogladamy" "urzadzanie" , "sie" , "ksiazkach" , "ogólnodostepnych" , - ja naliczyłem  8 : 2  dla mnie . Nie to żebym komuś wytykał błędy. Popracuj jeszcze troszkę.


 Odrobiłeś pracę domową, brawo. Wybacz za inrerpunkcję ale jestem posiadaczem angielskiej wersji Windows, wszystkie polskie znaki skutecznie wycina mi korektor. Nie wszystkie jestem w stanie poprawić ale staram się. Hmm... Cwaniakiem z natury nie jestem ale staram się unikać takowych i przestrzegać innych. Na mojej budowie nie miałem problemów z cwaniactwem, ponieważ wszystkie jego przejawy eliminowałem u źródła. Bezczelność, cwaniactwo i chodzenie na skróty, są wpisane w budowlany biznes. Za wszystkie przekręty płaci niestety inwestor, a szanowny wykonawca do samego końca jest przekonany o swoim profesjonaliźmie i nieomylności. Trzeba publicznie to piętnować i gonić bandziorstwo gdzie pieprz rośnie. Nie mam zamiaru oceniać powyższej sprawy, bo znam ją tylko z opisu forumowicza obecnego tutaj spory kawał czasu. Nie przekonają mnie też wrzaski obrońcy z urzędu, pojawiającego się z nikąd i w bezczelny sposób starającego się wybielić "pomówionego" wykonawcę. Takie sprawy powinny kończyć się na drodze sądowej. Z jednej strony "pomówienie", z drugiej "partactwo" wykonawcy. Ciekawe kto na tym lepiej wyjdzie? Niemniej ton tego czerwonego tworu jest skrajnie arogancki i odbiega od normalnych relacji inwestor-wykonawca, a wyjaśnianie całej sprawy w ten sposób, daje potencjalnym klientom tej firmy sygnał, żeby trzymać się od niej jak najdalej. Gratuluję, jesteś Pan mistrzem w swoim  PR-owym fachu  :smile:

----------


## klaseba

Witam,
chciałbym wszystkich przestrzec przed partactwem firmy Tom-Tynk Sulmin 14. To partacze z Kaszub. Nie mają pojęcia o tym co robią. Pan Tomasz- właściciel w rozmowach twierdzi, ze ma bardzo duze doswiadczenie. Niestety wyniki tego nie potwierdzają. Obróbka wnęk okiennych to wielka pomyłka. Kątomierz i poziomica to narzedzia, które mają sie u nich dobrze, bo ich nie używają. Żadne okno w moim domu nie było poprawnie obrobione. Żadna sciana nie trzymała pionu.
Po przykręceniu profili dopiero pokazala się prawda. Fale Dunaju- a obiecali proste ściany, które wystarczyc mialo tylko pomalować. Ani gładkich ścian, ani pionów. To samo przy przyłożeniu łaty 10 cm od posadzki. Fale Dunaju.
To po prostu jedna pomyłka. To złodziejstwo. Oszukuja ludzi. Sufit w piwnicy gorszy niz klepisko w stodole. Ale jak mozna robic przy żarówce 60W - tak na prawdę po ciemku.
Proszę nie dac sie nabrać na cene. To kosztuje duzo więcej. Poprawić się nie da. Trzeba na nowo tynkować, aby dalo sie mieszkac.
To partacze i nic wiecej. Jakims cudem trafiły sie im 3 roboty w krótkim czasie na Rokitkach koło Tczewa. Niestety w bardzo krótkim czasie podjęliśmy decyzje. Nikt z nas nie odebrał prac. Nie dalo sie tego odebrać.
Porzadek w czasie pracy- juz wtedy pownienem zareagować. Tony tynku na podłosze, sterty. Kilkukrotnie uprzedzałem o dokładnym posprzątaniu. Stwierdzili, ze posprzątali. Przed ukladaniem styropianu okazało sie jak posprzątali. Doprowadzenie stropów do porządku kosztowało mnie kilka tysięcy.
Przestrzegam przed tymi partaczami.

----------


## DiDi-beee

> Trudne słowo to pewnie dla ciebie. Oczywistą oczywistością jest to, że groziłeś innej osobie. 
> 
> Jeszcze ładnie się przedstaw. Powiedziałeś A to i powiedz B. 
> 
> 
> Chyba, że już się przestraszyłeś i masz gacie pełne.... panie reprezentancie firmy DESTO z Rumii.



Dziecko. Twoje teksty zjeżdżają podstawówką i to 2 kl. Jak byś nie rzucał w szkołę kamieniami to skończył byś 3 kl. a tam już uczą czytać takie duże dzieci jak ty. A co się z tym wiąże to to że w wcześniejszym forum napisałem gdzie trafiło zawiadomienie i co było jego treścią. Dla ułatwienia twojej nie wyuczonej dedukcji  podpowiem, że kompletny zapis włącznie z słowem "piekło", które to przesylabowałeś i przez które próbujesz kogoś zmusić do zrobienia "pełnych gaci" lecz tylko tobie udało się je zapełnić.

 odp. B.

----------


## Crisiano

Jasne, Prokuratura, CBA, Rzecznik Praw Obywatelskich i pewnie jeszcze Minister Spraw Zagranicznych otrzymali pismo od ciebie. Pewnie wysłałeś anonimowo bo dobrze wiesz, że więcej sam sobie szkody narobisz tym pismem aniżeli komuś innemu.
Jakbyś był choć trochę bardziej "inteligentny", a swoimi wpisami niestety temu zaprzeczyłeś, to już dawno przestał byś występować jako reprezentant firmy DESTO z Rumii. Jak na razie to tylko kompromitujesz tę firmę.

To jak, starczy odwagi aby się przedstawić co wymagasz od innych użytkowników???

----------


## DiDi-beee

> Jasne, Prokuratura, CBA, Rzecznik Praw Obywatelskich i pewnie jeszcze Minister Spraw Zagranicznych otrzymali pismo od ciebie. Pewnie wysłałeś anonimowo bo dobrze wiesz, że więcej sam sobie szkody narobisz tym pismem aniżeli komuś innemu.
> Jakbyś był choć trochę bardziej "inteligentny", a swoimi wpisami niestety temu zaprzeczyłeś, to już dawno przestał byś występować jako reprezentant firmy DESTO z Rumii. Jak na razie to tylko kompromitujesz tę firmę.
> 
> To jak, starczy odwagi aby się przedstawić co wymagasz od innych użytkowników???




Dziecinada.
Sam piszesz pod super pseudonimem (a właśnie , czemu nie CR 7 ? , pewnie był już zajęty) a mnie próbujesz sprowokować do ujawnienia się i to na forum "Czarna lista wykonawców" . 
Za dużo naoglądałeś się amerykańskich filmów  :big lol:    ,  hahaha ,  składam doniesienie z art. 49 – 54a i robie to anonimowo , hahahaha - dobre , a uwarunkowuje to tym że mój klient jest św. Mikołajem i w sumie to nie wiem gdzie mieszka ani nie znam jego dokładnych danych osobowych ale wiem że napewno ktoś taki istnieje. Hahahahaha , nie nie, wystarczy już tych poważnych tematów Cri - siano - to dlatego że mieszkasz w Sianowie ?

----------


## MaWi

> Widzę że na forum MURATOR i temu podobnych prawa łamane są bardzo nagminne , przypominam więc o prawach przysługujących osobom wymienionymn na tych forach w jakimkolwiek kontekscie o jego prawach - bez uzyskania uprzedniej ich zgody !!!   
> 
> § 5 "Prawa i Obowiązki" p. 1.1  , p. 2.3 / b) , p. 2.5 /b)  , p. 2.6   PRZYPOMINAM  o przysługujących prawach osobom i firmom tu wymienionym o ich prawach !!!!! Macie prawo złożyć doniesienia o złamaniu i naruszeniu praw odnośnie dubr osobistych i ujawnieniu danych osobowych osób trzecich bez uzyskania ich zgody do Rejonowej Prokuraturty !!!!


Ktoś się tutaj trochę za mocno zagalopował w obronie dobrego imienia i użył (chyba z braku innych) nieprawdziwych argumentów.
*Dane firmy* (nazwa, adres, właściciele, zakres działalności itp) *i jej pracowników* (ale tylko w zakresie związanym z wykonywaną pracą - czyli np. imię, nazwisko, stanowisko) *są jak najbardziej jawne*. Polecam zerknięcie do ustawy o swobodzie działalności i na stronę GIODO. Jeżeli zaś naszym zdaniem ktoś dopuścił się oszczerstw to najlepiej poddać to ocenie sądu. To samo dotyczy sytuacji jeśli ktoś narusza czyjeś "dubra" osobiste. Oczywiście można też złożyć doniesienie do "Prokuraturty".

----------


## wojtek_bud

To co tu się dzieje ostatnio to jakaś dziecinada. Panowie nie szkoda wam czasu na takie przeciąganie liny? Spotkajcie się, wyjaśnijcie sobie sprawę i tyle.

----------


## kotek1978

Witam,
po kolejnych doświadczeniach budowlanych do czarnej listy dopisuję polecaną przeze mnie wcześniej na białej liście firmę AMET S.C z Gdańska-Oliwy ul. Śląska 1.
Jak się okazał całkiem przypadkiem znalazłem w moich zdjęciach z budowy zdjęcia instalacji gazowej na zew. budynku którą w/w firma wykonała.
Poszli po bandzie bo nie zastosowali wg projektu budowlanego rur osłonowych na rurze gazowej na styku i w bezpośredniej bliskości z kanalizacją.
Wykonali to przyłącze niezgodnie z projektem z prawem budowlanym i obowiązującymi normami.
Mam wszystkie próby szczelności i oświadczenie ich kierownika budowy o prawidłowym wykonaniu instalacji i chyba gdzieś z tym pójdę bo trzeba tępić takich cwaniaków.
ZBIGNIEW ZALAS  z Koszwał ,ul. Spacerowa 880 123 709, 667 703 755 budował mi stan surowy otwarty. Wcześniej o nim nie pisałem chciałem dać mu szanse ale nie można.
W stanie surowym poczynił masę błędów że nie sposób ich wszystkich wymienić.
Wzywałem go raz po jakimś czasie gdy robili mi podbitkę aby poprawił mega krzywe krokwie na lukarnie i stawił się ale po odpowiednim piśmie i poprawił z wielką męką.
Po zamieszkaniu  w domu już po miesiącu a była to zima na dole ścianki kolankowej  w sypialni w pustce nad garażem miałem mega przemarzanie i wiem doskonale że on w stanie surowym docieplał to miejsce styropianem ale widać że spaprał to najbardziej jak mógł.
Oby nikt nie miał styczności z tym człowiekiem bo jest partaczem do potęgi przestrzegam stanowczo!
SOSNOWSKI DAWID z Łęgowa k. Pruszcza Gd. 505 901 102 zajmują się wykończeniem poddaszy itp. Robili u mnie zabudowę i ocieplenie poddasza.
Obiecał mi co zostało zapisane w umowie że nie trzeba będzie szpachlować całych płyt KG tylko ich łączenia i że nie będzie widać tych przejść.
Zaufałem, odebrałem robotę  w świetle dziennym ale niestety tu mój brak doświadczenia należało oglądać sufity i skosu pod halogenem co później zrobiłem aby zobaczyć  że widać brzydkie fałdy, zgrubienia i pasma łączeń między płytami KG. Zostałem oszukany i wg umowy w/w pan nie dotrzymał jej zapisu. Naprawdę uważajcie na tego wykonawcę i nie dajcie się zwieść dobrą cena!!

----------


## C-u-b-e

[post usunięty]

----------


## grochu123

Przestrzegam przed firma Fantastyczne Ogrody.  Wykonanie trawnika wielkości 1000m2 zajeło ponad 3 miesiace. Trawnik wykonany jest tragicznie. włąściciel jest polonistą i wogóle na robocie się nie zna. Jedynie jest dobry w gadce i chodzeniu naokoło po sąsiadach i obmawianiu że mu nie zapłaciłem. Wykonywał u nas na ulicy w tym samym czasie jeszcze jeden ogród i tak samo są niezadowoleni.  W razie szczegółów zapraszam na priv

----------


## n-ta

Również nie polecam firmy pana Andrzeja Krenckiego.
Tynki, za które zapłaciłam ponad 8 tys. (ok. 40 zł/m2) zaczęły pękać już w trakcie schnięcia. Pan Krencki przestał odbierać telefony odkąd powiadomiłam go o wadzie a pisemną reklamację zignorował. Stoję z remontem, bo spora część tynków jest do skucia.

----------


## Bob020

Witam,

Czy otrzymał Pan fakturę lub rachunek uproszczony ?

Bez tego w sądzie raczej marne szanse...

Bob020

----------


## Tomasz Drazkiewicz

Witam.

Poprawiam mój post sprzed paru lat nt. p. Zbyszka Kozłowskiego ze Straszyna. Robil u mnie podlaczenie wod-kan i na początku nie było za wesoło, choć w miare upływu czasu wszystko się poprawilo. Ostatnio miałem kłopoty z zapchana rura i pierwsza myśl, na jaka wpadłem to wlasnie p. Zbyszek. Szybka reakcja, sprawna obsluga, pelne zadowolenie. 
Polecam: p. Zbyszek Kozłowski tel. 501 387 405

----------


## mike1012za

Ostrzegam wszystkich inwestorów przed wykonawca/budowlańcem: 
Usługi Ogólnobudowlane
Usługi Transportowo Ślusarskie NIP 593-10-98-966 
Jarosław Gostkowski
Kościelna 27 / 1
83-032 Pszczółki
tel. 517 385 531
[email protected]
Firma wyłudza pieniądze, nie dotrzymuje umów/terminów, nie robi poprawek, ucieka z budowy przed zakończeniem prac

----------


## Kamil_zzxx

Uwaga na firmę:

B &K Skład Budowlano-Opałowy
http://www.b-k.pl/opal

Nikomu tych oszustów nie polecam! Do naprawy było przeciekające okno dachowe. Pan przyszedł naprawił, zainkasował 1000zł. A jego 'naprawa' przeżyła jeden deszcz! Dalej przecieka. Pomimo danej mi gwarancji, nie ma kontaktu z tym oszustem. Nie odbiera telefonu! Koszmar jakiś. Nie polecam!

----------


## MarcinRepińskiOSZUST

z

----------


## MarcinRepińskiOSZUST

z

----------


## Elfir

> PRZESTRZEGAM!!! KnK Construction Marcin Rzepiński to OSZUST i KŁAMCA.
> Gość po oszustwie ukrywa się pod różnymi adresami w Kościerzynie lub Karsinie. Kierujemy sprawę do sądu - będziemy relacjonować przebieg na forach i wspierać innych oszukanych. Nigdy nie spotkaliśmy takiego bezczelnego, chamskiego kłamcy i oszusta.



Mam nadzieję, że masz wyrok sądu potwierdzający oszustwo? W przeciwnym wpadku masz jak w banku pozew o zniesławienie, jak facet się dowie, co nawypisywałes.
O oszustwie decyduje sąd wyrokiem - wyłącznie.

----------


## Gos**c

Odradzam!!!
*PolBud Usługi budowlane Dawid Baranowski tel. 502-076-513*
Przyjął zlecenie wykonania docieplenia budynku. Termin umówiony wiele miesięcy temu, wielokrotnie potwierdzany, nawet parę dni dni przed rozpoczęciem prac. Robota miała być wykonana na jesieni zeszłego roku. Niecałą godzinę przed rozpoczęciem prac wysłał maila, że odmawia wykonania usługi. Zostałem z nieocieplnonym domem przez całą zimę bo już była za późna aby ktoś inny wykonał
Widzę, że znowu się ogłasza i szuka następnych jeleni. Odradzam.

*Firma budowlano remontowa Krzysztof Lejkowski tel.600-196-798*
Następny bardzo niesłowny pseudobudowlaniec. Miał wykonać taras zeszłej jesieni. Oczywiście mu się przesunęło. Zdarza się, pomyślałem. Umówiliśmy się na wiosnę. Koparka i beton po mojej stronie. Wszystko zamówione przed długim weekendem. Dzwonie do niego aby coś jeszcze uzgodnić i znowu przesuwa termin.  Dwa miesiące temu ponownie  uzgodniłem cenę, która była wyższa ale zależało mi na terminie co było warunkiem wykonania prac. Niestety oszukał mnie ponownie. Odradzam

----------


## teree

Nie polecam z całego serca pana Rutkowskiego (ani Roberta ani Arkadiusza) - sprawa będzie w sądzie za opieszałość, kłamstwa, mydlenie oczu i niedotrzymywanie terminów. Budowa przeciągnęła się o dodatkowy rok, zepsuł nam nerwów, zdrowia i straciliśmy przez niego dużo pieniędzy. Na prawdę - nie polecam, trzymajcie się od tego kombinatora z daleka!
certyfikat kupiony, nie przedstawia żadnej wartości . 
Firma eko-domy drewniane z Przywidza
http://www.eko-domydrewniane.pl/
tel. +48 504 860 309

----------


## Gieronimo

łaga hydraulik przodkowo!! Instalacja wciąż się zapowietrza, podejrzewam duże błędy w sztuce, do tego on sam nie widzi problemu. Obiecuję, że przyjedzie, po czym tyle go widzieli, do tego usilnie obarcza was winą za wykonaną przez siebie nstalację. Drogi, ale to był mój wybór, bo podobno polecany. Chciałem mieć święty spokój, a wydałem ponad 2 tys, żeby poprawić jego robotę, a i tak instalacja bulgocze. źle zaprojektowna instalacja i niewłaściwie dobrane średnice rur lubzły montaż - to diagnozy iinych hydraulik. 
Nie polecam!!!

----------


## meridian

Przestrzegam przed jakąkolwiek współpracą ze stolarzem *Dawidem Wenta* i jego stolarnią z Gościcina . Po zainkasowaniu zaliczki dopadły go wszystkie plagi egipskie które najprawdopodobniej stanęły na przeszkodzie w wykonaniu i dostarczeniu zamówienia. Niestety zaliczki także nie zwrócił a telefon zamilkł - tzn. odpowiada tylko na nieznane numery.   
Polecam lekturę http://www.sprzedaj-dlugi.pl/index2....9&info=details

----------


## prejbisz

wpisuję na listę. Zresztą widzę, że to nie jest 1 wpis. KRENCKI jednym słowem kręci. Nie odbiera telefonów i nie pojawia się w umówionym terminie na inwestycji. Jeśli tak wygląda współpraca z tym pseudofachowcem to życzę mu powodzenia w dalszym funkcjonowaniu na rynku.

----------


## koneweczka

> wpisuję na listę. Zresztą widzę, że to nie jest 1 wpis. KRENCKI jednym słowem kręci. Nie odbiera telefonów i nie pojawia się w umówionym terminie na inwestycji. Jeśli tak wygląda współpraca z tym pseudofachowcem to życzę mu powodzenia w dalszym funkcjonowaniu na rynku.


Witam,

Nie chcialbym kwestionowac opinii ani zachwalac p.Kenckiego (jeszcze nie ) , ale sam mialem z nim podobne problemy . Musze jednak dodac  ,ze nie odbieranie telefonow i nie przychodzenie na umowione spotkanie dotyczy kilku innych wykonawcow z ktorymi wspolpracowalem . Niemniej zdawalem sobie sprawę , ze efekt finalny czyli wykonana przez nich praca zrekompensuje mi te ,,niedogodnosci'' . Pan Krencki , podobnie jak kilku innych wykonawców ( Szymichowski - DomBud , Kotfas - dekarz ...) wykonuje prace razem ze swoją brygadą . Trudno aby w tym czasie był zdolny do odbierania telefonow . Taki wniosek wysunąłem sam , bo jak wspomnialem z kilkoma wykonawcami mialem podobne zdarzenia . Staralem sie wówczas telefonowac albo z samego rana (zanim zaczną pracę ) albo wieczorem . Czasem i to nie pomagalo, wysylalem więc smsy . Bywalo ze  kilka tygodni telefonowania , maili ,smsów  i przekladania wczesniej umowionych spotkan rozpoczęło wspólprace .Tak bylo np. z firmą Soltar ( hydraulika) . Jednak we wszystkich tych przypadkach - jak wspomnialem - wiedzialem ze warto wykazac się cierpliwością . Wspomniane wczesniej opinie negatywne dotyczace p.Krenckiego to w zasadzie jedna opinia napisana rzekomo przez kilka osób ( dwie ) . Pani ktorej Krencki wykonywal w ub. roku tynki ( 80m2) informowala o tej samej fuszerce z dwu niezaleznych kont forum . Tego rowniez nie chcę kwestionowac .  Dodam jedynie ze p.Kencki 3 mies temu ,wykonywal w moim domu  tynki wewnetrzne cementowo wapienne o powierzchni 900m2 (!) a efekt jego pracy byl dokladnie taki , jakiego oczekiwalem . Po wyschnieciu tynkow moglem przystąpic do malowania , gdyz gładkosc powierzchni , równosc i ogolnie staranne wykonanie nie wymagalo chociazby cekolowania . Przed malowaniem przeszlifowalem lekko powierzchnie scian zakleilem kilka ( słownie kilka ) pękneć i tyle . Wnetrze domu pomalowane . 
Pozdrawiam i odsyłam na mó profil , gdzie zamiescilem kilka zdjęć  :smile:

----------


## Gos**c

Koneweczka, w zasadzie potwierdziaś czemu należy sie p. Krenckiemu czarna lista.

Wszyscy obchodzą się z budowlańcami jak ze złotymi jajeczkami. Oni mogą nie odbierac telefonów i przekładać terminy. Ciekawe jak p. Krencki by zareagował gdyby Inwestor po wykonanej pracy a przed zapłaceniem, przestał odbierac telefony. Albo powiedział by sorry, teraz nie mam pieniędzy zapłace za 3 miesiace...
W przypadku p. Krenckiego widac wyraźnie, że lekceważy Inwestorów. Takich pseudofachowców należy tępić.

----------


## koneweczka

Albo lekceważy albo jest ,,zawalony'' pracą .Mozna powiedziec : to niech zmieni zawód , skoro nie ogarnia .Mozna . Od wbicia łopaty pod fundament mojego domu aż do obecnej chwili opieralem sie na sprawdzonych gdzie indziej fachowcach/firmach i - niestety - z każdym z nich dochodzilo do nieodbierania telefonow czy przekładania wizyt . Ale uzyskalem to o co w tym wszystkim ( przynajmniej dla mnie ) chodzi , czyli dobrze , fachowo wykonany kazdy element domu do ktorego  juz wkrótce się wprowadze . Rozmawialem rowniez z wykonawcami - a wielu ich było - którzy byli wprost ideałami jesli chodzi o komunikację z klientem , czyli ze mna . Kilku z nich znalazlem potem na Czarnej Liscie , a z innymi nie chcialem rozpoczynac wspolpracy . Dobrze że takie forum istnieje , szacun dla tych/tego ktorzy to założyli , a wnioski, cóż.... To co istotne dla jednego dla drugiego może byc zupelnie bez znaczenia . 
pozdrawiam wszystkich budujacych sie  :yes:

----------


## prejbisz

> Albo lekceważy albo jest ,,zawalony'' pracą .:


to nie o to chodzi. nikt nie oczekuje odbierania telefonu w ciagu dnia. Zmienia sie podejscie do KRENCKIEGO ktory umawia sie na dany termin a pozniej nie tylko nie odbiera ale nie oddzwania. Kazdemu zdarza sie obsuwa i to jest akceptowalne w budowlance. Nie jest natomiast akceptowalne olewanie klienta i przyslowiowe "zapadanie sie pod ziemie". nie zyjemy w erze telefaksu i telegrafu... wydaje sie, że krencki tam wlasnie sie zatrzymal i nie dorosl do dzisiejszych czasow. troche szacunku dla Klienta sie nalezy.

----------


## a.slopiecki

*Piotr Mejna Usługi Ogólnobudowlane* 

tel. kom. 503 839 794
ul. Turystyczna 20
83-300 Łapalice
woj. pomorskie
NIP	5891998131
REGON	222030360

Ostrzegam wszystkich przed tą "firmą", podjęli się u nas ocieplenia domu, po kilku tygodniach zrobili niewiele, z samymi błędami. Brak szacunku do Inwestora i przekazywanych uwag o zrobionych błędach, zamiast poprawić, to zakleili klejem, żeby nie było widać... Wzięli zaliczkę na rusztowanie, którego nigdy nie było na budowie. Po czesie ekipa się zwinęła z budowy bez żadnej informacji nie dokończyli pracy, materiał poniszczyli, zostawili wielki bałagan i tyle było z współpracy. Złodziej i oszust... Całkowicie NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## Monika S

ODRADZAM!!!

Ostrzegam przed firma Gur Bud z Wiela k. KOSCIERZYNY czyli Kamil Gurski. Nieterminowi, nie majacy pojecia o remontach, zbieranina przypadkowych osob pracujacych na czarno, znikajace z domu materialy. FArby wystarczyloby na 3 domy!!! Mimo zaplaty na czas,mimo rzekomej gwarancji, prace nieskonczone.  By odzyskac klucze potrzebna byla interwencja policji. Wlasciciel odbiera telefon tylko, gdy dzwonimy z obcego numeru. Znalazlam go na Oferii, budowałam dom na odległośc. Obiecywał złote góry. Nie dość, ze własciciel pojawiał sie głownie w piątek po pieniądze, to wspuścił mi ekipę, której ja, laik, tłumaczyłam, jak kłaść płytki. Właściciel z pozoru miły i uczynny, nieżle opanował socjotechnikę. Z litości płaciłam, mimo,  ze w umowie ustaliliśmy zapłatę po skończonych kolejnych etapach. Przez opóźnienia, etapy sie nakładały, ja z uwagi na przeprowadzkę, będąc po ścianą. przymykałam oczy na kolejne wpadki. 

Od chwili, gdy na Oferii, zamieściłam wpis na temat GUR BUDu firma nagle przycichła. Skontaktowała sie ze mną jednak kolejna oszukana przez nich osoba.
Zamierzam wystapic na droge sadowa. Nie mogę normalnie korzystać z zadnej z lazienek, w ktorej "FACHOWCY" robili bezodpływowe prysznice. Pan Gurski probowal mi wytlumaczyl ze spad jest ok, bo na 100 cm powienien wynosci 2mm!!! Wszystko, co tylko moze, cieknie, plytki porysowane (nawet do Paradyza wystapilam z reklamacją, bo Pan Gurski twierdzil, ze slabe plytki kupiłam. oczywiscie odpisali, ze powodem byly zaniedbania ekipy), fuga silikonowa tak polozona, ze zgroza. Podstawowe bledy!!! 

Nie bede sie rozpisywac na temat szeregu innych bledow. Jesli ktos bedzie zainteresowany, zapraszam do kontaktu

----------


## Angoma

Przestrzegam przed panem ŁUKASZEM PAWŁOWSKIM z okolic Wejherowa, Piaśnicy, Gdyni. Umówiłem się z nim na wykonanie ogrodzenia i na moje nieszczęście dałem zaliczkę.
Finał jest taki że nie mam ani płotu ani pieniędzy. 
W międzyczasie nasłuchałem się o złamanej rzekomo nodze, bumelanctwie pracowników i innych podobnych historiach. bajkopisarz pierwsza klasa.
Osoba ta ogłasza się na OLX jako fachowiec od wszystkiego co związane z budowlanką a nawet z wypożyczaniem i kasacją pojazdów.

----------


## mike1012za

Następny bardzo niesłowny pseudobudowlaniec Jarosław Gostkowski Kościelna 27 / 1
83-032 Pszczółki. Nie odbiera telefonów i nie pojawia się w umówionym terminie.
Nie wykonuje prac wedlug sztuki budowlanej, trzymajcie się od tego kombinatora z daleka!
Niestety oszukał mnie ponownie. Jeszcze raz odradzam!

----------


## Mały

Witam wszystkich. Może i nieco po terminie, ale zdecydowanie rzadko tutaj bywam - tych którzy zarzucają mi "porzucenie" , cóż życie toczy się raz tak, raz inaczej. Od długiego czasu pracuję w innej zupełnie branży, dzieje się tak między innymi dzięki niektórym klientom, jak i kolejom losu (samo życie  :wink:  ).
 Powiem tylko jedno- nie trzeba być specjalnie rozgarniętym, żeby mnie złapać... Fakt, z czasem u mnie krucho, ojjj krucho. Ale jeśli jest problem, staram się pomóc. Oczywiście o ile mogę.
  Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących. I tych wykończających (się).  Tomek.
  Amen.

----------


## Rusocin

> Szanowni Forumowicze. Z przykrością muszę umieścić na czarnej liście ślusarza, który wykonywał dla mnie w zeszłym roku balustrady zewnętrzne:
> 
> 
> ZBIGNIEW GILEWSKI, RUSOCIN, tel. 505819194
> 
> Spóźnił się w zeszłym roku z montażem balustrad o ponad MIESIĄC, przyjechał i skorzystał z okazji, ze w domu została tylko starsza kobieta. Wykonał wadliwy montaż balustrad, całe się ruszają, są  niestabilne. Nie pojawił się oczywiście w zeszłym roku, aby poprawić montaż. Po zimie farba cała zlazła i są całkowicie zardzewiałe! Pomimo gwarancji 36  miesięcy, jaka dał na swój produkt, w tym roku tez się nie pojawia, a telefon odbiera już tylko przypadkiem chyba. ZWYKŁY OSZUST I KŁAMCA. Sprawa oczywiście będzie miała swój finał w sądzie.
> Adrian K.



Dokładnie jak Pan pisze. Również przestrzegam przed współpracą ze Zbigniewem Gilewskim posiadającym zakład ślusarski w Rusocinie zamieszkałym w Łęgowie przy ulicy Rzecznej.  Pan ten jest pospolitym oszustem i złodziejem. Wyłudza spore zaliczki na poczet podpisanej umowy po czym nie robi absolutnie nic.  Sprawa została złożona do sądu który potwierdził wyrokiem zasadność moich roszczeń.  Po wydaniu nakazu dowiedziałem się Pan ten ma kilkadziesiąt egzekucji komorniczych . Chciałbym tą drogą ostrzec potencjalnych klientów - Nie chcesz stracić pieniędzy - omijaj firmę Zbigniew Gilewski Usługi Ślusarskie z daleka !

----------


## automat82

Pan Kazik (Kazimierz) z Banina (tel. 604 141 545) - niestety za wiele pochlebnego na temat pracy tego Pana powiedzieć nie można. Dla nas miał wykonać nieskomplikowane prace, tj. zaszpachlowanie bruzd w ścianach i w suficie, które już wcześniej były wycekolowane (bruzdy powstały na skutek przeniesienia punktów świetlnych oraz gniazdek), mała i nieskomplikowana zabudowa z karton - gipsu, pomalowanie ścian. Wykonawca stwierdził, że są to proste prace i że nie będzie mieć z nimi problemu. Na spotkaniu, na którym poznał zakres prac ustaliliśmy również, że w jego zakresie będzie także kupowanie materiałów potrzebnych do wykonania prac (cekol, tynk, k-g, itp). Przyszedł dzień, kiedy prace miały zostać rozpoczęte. Pan Kazik przyjechał punktualnie, jednak szybko okazało się, że w zasadzie nie ma czym pracować - materiały nie zostały zakupione - pomimo ustaleń nie było dla niego żadnego problemu by nas zapytać czy nie mamy przypadkiem jakiś materiałów do zatynkowania bruzd. Co do samego wykonawstwa - wycekolowane bruzdy zostaly zle wyszlifowane co wyszło po nałożeniu docelowej farby, zabudowa z karton gipsu nie ma pionów i poziomów (pion i poziom łapał od ścian i sufitu pomimo, iż wiedział, że są one krzywe i nie mogą być wyznacznikiem). Malowanie także pozostawia wiele do życzenia - na ścianach widać, gdzie wałek był mokry, a gdzie już wyschnięty, w każdym rogu widać ślady pędzla i grubą warstwę farby, która nie została poprawiona wałkiem by nadać strukturę, odcięcia od sufitu zostały zrobione zgodnie z poziomem jaki narzucił sufit, który jest krzywy, także obecnie na ścianie są fale. Taśmę odrywał tak, że pozrywał farbę i porobiły się zadziory - obecnie każda ze ścian jest do poprawki, a przez to całe pomieszczenie do ponownego malowania.

Reasumując: zdecydowanie nie polecam, trzeba pilnować na każdym kroku, a i tak ostatecznie wychodzą duże niedociągnięcia. Trudno więc mówić o zadowoleniu z wykonanej usługi. Na plus w zasadzie jest tylko to, że jest punktualny, pracuje czysto, rozlicza się zgodnie z kwotami wynikającymi z paragonów.

----------


## garu1

]Witam
 Mam pytanko, czy ktos ma jekies doswiadczenia z firma ABIKON
http://abikon.com/
 Jestem na etapie wyboru ekipy budowlanej! dziekuje za info

----------


## garu1

Witajcie,
Poszukujemy wykonawcy domu wedlug projektu Tytan, biura projektowego mgprojekt . Dzialka znajduje sie w Pierwoszynie, gmina Kosakowo. Ponizej link do projektu:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/tytan

Termin realizacji j  wrzesien 2017. Interesuje mnie Stan Deweloperski.

Firmy zainteresowane wykonastwem bardzo prosze o kontakt mailowy: 
[email protected]
Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## koneweczka

Witam , 

Dom w zasadzie na ukonczeniu , niedlugo wprowadzka .Może dlatego straciłem czujność i dałem się zwieść nierzetelnemu wykonawcy .Chodzi o izolacje/ocieplenie balkonow i zadaszeń . Gościu sie pięknie reklamuje - ocieplenia domow , te sprawy , jeszcze piękniej przekonuje i dość dobrze zaczyna . Niestety na tym etapie dopadły go wszystkie nieszczęścia świata i za nic nie może przyjechac  aby dokończyć to co zaczął . Sytuacja trwa już wiele miesiecy , czyli nie można chyba powiedzieć , że nie dałem mu szansy . Oczywiście rozliczenie finansowe wygląda tak że dostał wiecej niż mu się należało , ale tak potrafił mydlić oczy ,  że jak na wstepie , straciłem czujność . Wczesniej chociaż odbieral telefony lub odpisywal na maile . Teraz chyba się przeniósł na inną planetę , bo słuch o nim zaginął . Chcesz uniknąć nerwów ? Omijaj tą ,,firmę'' : 


SYSTEM-BUD BUDOWNICTWO SP. Z O.O.
DANIEL SZCZUROWSKI 
    UL.MOSTOWA
    14 80-778 GDAŃSK
    TEL.: 539-329-939
    TEL.: 58 380 01 07

----------


## darass86

Szczerze nie polecam, Pan Artur firma B L Company, miał mi wykonać fundament pod płot z osadzeniem słupków ok 64m,  mydli oczy, że wszystko będzie ok, że na razie tylko źle wygląda bo on pracuje swoimi metodami. Na szczęście w porę się zorientowałem  i po trzech dniach podziękowałem temu pseudo fachowcowi. Dodam tylko ze wykonane przez Pana Artura ok 6 m podmurówki jest krzywe i wije się jak wąż (służę zdjęciami). Nadaje się tylko do skucia. Trzy osadzone słupki się „bujają” osadzone na różnej głębokości. Jeżeli nie chcesz mieć problemu nie współpracuj z tym „wykonawcą”. Ja mam nauczkę, straciłem pieniądze (płatne za dniówki - pierwszy i ostatni raz), czas i materiał, bo ten pseudo fachowiec nawet cementu na noc nie zabezpieczył (padało). TRZYMAĆ SIĘ Z DALEKA.

----------


## rybak1986

Tartak Trakpol. Gros K.
Adres: Wierzbowa 49, 83-330 Glincz
Telefon: 503 759 176

Odradzam. Terminowość zerowa, wlaściciel bardzo niesłowny. Zamówienie niezrealizowane mimo zapewnień 4 dni z rzedu przez telefon że "po południu będzie".

----------


## piotrus_pan16

Zdecydowanie nie polecam: JADAN DAMIAN JAWIEŃ z Redy
Mieli robić ocieplenie poddasza- termin umówiony na 3 tygodnie.Po dwóch tygodniach skończyli robić strych (1/3 całości prac) i się zwinęli. Nie mają podstawowej wiedzy, nie mają ludzi do pracy. Dość powiedzieć, że ocieplenie poddasza zdejmowali 4 razy bo nie potrafili wypoziomować profili do płyt kg. Ogólnie porażka. Na oferii ogłaszają się do każdej roboty (łącznie z wykonywaniem elewacji).

Jeszcze bardziej nie polecam Pamir Rumia. Firma jedzie już tylko na renomie sprzed lat. "ekipa" serwisowa nie ma bladego pojęcia o swojej pracy. Jednego dnia potrafili przyjeżdżać po 3 razy poprawiać te same rzeczy. Rolety spadają z mocowań, parapety w noc po montażu odpadły od wiatru, ocynkowane elementy docinane szlifierką, podziurawione i porysowane maskownice od rolet. "Biuro" czyli Pani Hania to istna czarna dziura. Przekazywane uwagi zostają u niej na zawsze.

----------


## ankaka15

Wszystkich przestrzegam firmą Usługi remontowo-budowlane Damian Meka z Kokoszkow. Człowiek jest OSZUSTEM i NACIĄGACZEM!!! Wyłudził od nas kilkanaście tysięcy złotych. Nasza historia: Nawiązaliśmy z Panem Meką współpracę w lipcu 2016 dotyczącą wyremontowania naszego świeżo kupionego domu. Remont był dość obszerny, obejmował cekolowanie, malowanie, kładzenie płytek i klinkieru itp. Pana Damiana poleciła nam inna firma z Tczewa jako solidnego wykonawcę. Na początku było ok. Przyjechał, wycenił, doradził. Nie było problemu z porozumieniem się co do ceny. Oczywiście podpisaliśmy umowę. Przez pierwszy tydzień robota szła dobrze, ale po niedługim czasie zaczęły się niezapowiedziane kilkudniowe nieobecności ekipy na budowie. Kontakt telefoniczny był utrudniony, postęp prac niewielki. Pan Damian ciągle zapewniał nas, że obecnie jesteśmy w trakcie najbardziej pracochłonnej części remontu, ale za moment pójdzie jak z płatka. Niestety naiwnie płaciliśmy mu nadal zgodnie z umową. mimo że mieliśmy coraz większe obawy co do terminowości wykonania robót. Konieczne było przedłużenie umowy o miesiąc, ale nie stanowiło to dla nas problemu ponieważ poprosiliśmy o wykonanie dodatkowych prac, które "wyszły" w trakcie remontu. Na półtora tygodnia przed końcem, po wzięciu od nas 70 procent ustalonej zapłaty Pan Damian stwierdził, że "ekipa mu się wysypała" i że zawiesza u nas prace, po czym zabrał sprzęt i przestał odbierać od nas telefony. Musieliśmy interweniować osobiście, pojechaliśmy do Kokoszkow gdzie Pan Damian mieszka w metalowym baraku. Poskutkowało to tym że przyjechał na kilka dni po czym kontakt urwał się definitywnie. W międzyczasie Pan Damian założył działalność co dodatkowo uśpiło naszą czujność, bo sądziliśmy że na start będzie chciał wyrobić sobie inną renomę niż opinia oszusta i złodzieja. Pojechaliśmy po raz kolejny do Kokoszkow i ta ostatnia wizyta otworzyła nam ostatecznie oczy. Oczywiście Pana Damiana nie było, ponieważ złapał już kilka innych fuch w Gdańsku, w tym w salonie BMW i dokończeniem prac u nas był zupełnie nie zainteresowany. Próby odzyskania zaliczek skwitował, "że możemy sobie iść z tym do sądu". Od firmy, która go polecała dowiedzieliśmy się, że w tym czasie nie tylko nas naciągnął na zaliczki na prace, których nie wykonał. Oni również byli zaskoczeni, tym co ten człowiek wyrabia. Co więcej okazało się Pan Damian prowadzi auto bez ważnego prawa jazdy. To chyba zamyka obraz człowieka niemoralnego i nieuczciwego. Przestrzegam wszystkich z całego serca przed Damianem Meką. My zapłaciliśmy za naszą ślepotę stratą znacznych środków, cóż za naiwność się płaci, ale mam nadzieję, że nikogo, dzięki wpisowi na tym forum i wszelkich innych możliwych nie oszuka. Sprawa Pana Meki jest już zgłoszona na policję oraz jesteśmy w trakcie kompletowania dokumentacji do założenia sprawy w sądzie.

----------


## B_00

Chciałbym opisać swoją historię z firmą Lech meble z redy. 
Wszystko pięknie ładnie i powiedzmy profesjonalnie ... na rozmowie i przy płaceniu zaliczki. Później odwlekanie terminu montażu zabudowy - wieczne przekładanie , a to fronty nie te przyszły, a to korpusy nie ten kolor, a to nie typowe wymiary dlatego czekamy, a to urlop w fabryce itd itp - swoja drogą właściciel powinien zostać scenarzystą jakiegoś serialu typu: Dlaczego Ja. Opryskliwy, chamski i narzucający swoją wolę, ale nie uda to mu się ze mną. Zaliczka i zabudowa zamówiona na przełomie maja/czerwca, wszystko przygotowane pod Pana (montaż glazury i terakoty oraz remont) pod koniec lipca, montaż zabudowy przez tą firmę w połowie września - no właśnie montaż: niezgodny z projektem (nie ma szafek ani półek takie jak uzgadnialiśmy) i do tego poprawka jednego elementu trwa już około 3 tyg. Najlepsza odpowiedź Pana to: nie ustalaliśmy tego. Nagminne robienie z klientów idiotów i 0 szacunku oraz ogłady - przy upominaniu o wykonanie usługi Pan krzyczy i rzuca słuchawką, a później nie odbiera telefonu. Przestrzegam przed tą firmą chyba że ktoś chce wystawić swoje nerwy na test sprawności. 
Pan zmusił mnie do poniesienia dodatkowych kosztów - przez 1.5 miesiąca musiałem żyć bez kuchni z żoną i 2 dzieci,  ale poniosę jeżeli trzeba jeszcze większe: sprawa zgłoszona do Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta oraz w trakcie pisany jest pozew cywilny przeciwko firmie. 

Szkoda czasu i pieniędzy na tego ściemniacza !!!

----------


## Be-De

Nie polecam hydraulika Flis Czesława z Mądrzechowa koło Bytowa. Facet miał zrobić nam nowe podłączenie do gazu i wody. Po 2 tygodniach oczekiwania na wyznaczony termin dzwonimy dzień przed remontem, a pan sobie stwierdził, że ma za dużo roboty i nie przyjdzie, gdzie mąż przygotował wszystko, wykuł ścianę w której było dojście do rur. Nie daliśmy się i uparliśmy, że skoro się umawialiśmy to teraz ma przyjść, a nie bez naszej wiedzy sobie zrezygnował ( wzięlibyśmy kogoś innego). Przysłał nam pracownika. 20 grudnia pracownik założył podłączenie do gazu i wody, po czym zostaliśmy na 4 dni bez wody i bez gazu, bo Pan Flis nie przyszedł dokończyć roboty( podłączyć piecyk gazowy), resztę roboty dokończył mąż. Zostaliśmy bez sprawdzonej instalacji gazowej, z której ulatniał się gaz przez te 4 dni. Prosiliśmy o wstępne wyliczenie kosztów materiału, lecz nie szło się doprosić. Przyjechał Pan hydraulik po 4 dniach, po ponagleniu telefonicznym, po godzinie 20 i skończył robotę. Na koniec wyciągnął zamówienie ze sklepu hydraulicznego jego żony, które było wystawione na jego firmę, a nie na nas. Po fakturę kazał jechać do sklepu żony, natomiast faktury za usługę nie wystawił bo jak stwierdził, podawał cenę netto. Co się okazało na fakturze były naliczone rzeczy, których w ogóle nie użył, zamiast 4m rury 22(tyle zużył) policzył sobie 11m. Przywiózł 10m, na koniec roboty zabrał 6m i w ten sposób policzył, że zużył 11m, gdzie faktycznie na ścianie są 4m. Pracownik wysłał męża po zawory, bo niby zabrakło, a na zamówieniu je doliczono, kolejne oszustwo. Kilka takich pozycji i się nazbierało koło 200zł. Pojechaliśmy to wyjaśnić wstępnie dzwoniąc, że będziemy po świętach. Pan hydraulik najpierw kombinował, że tyle zrzynek było, potem wymyślił sobie, że pracownik dzwonił i kazał dowieźć jedną 5 metrową rurę i że sam się dziwił dlaczego i zasugerował, że to my tą rurę mamy? Głupa kleił i się pytał, czy nie leży ta rura u nas w kuchni. 5 metrowa rura w 2,5 metrowej kuchni sobie leży, a my jej nie widzimy. Taki sobie żartowniś. Do tego uszkodzono nam rurę odprowadzająca spaliny z piecyka gazowego. Pan stwierdził,że czasami bywają takie uszkodzenia, a że na koszt klienta. Wyszło na to, że musimy rozbierać ścianę, aby udowodnić ile użyto materiału. Radzilibyśmy uważać na tego "hydraulika".

----------


## pawe_2

Stanowczo odradzam ekipę remontową w składzie ROBERT NIECKULA wraz z ojcem STANISŁAWEM z Gdyni.
Kontakt do tych panów otrzymaliśmy od znajomych ponieważ potrzebowaliśmy solidnej ekipy remontowej do wykończenia domu. Prace miały obejmować szpachlowanie gładzią gipsową wraz ze szlifowaniem, kładzenie terakoty w salonie, wykonanie kilkunastu dodatkowych punktów elektrycznych oraz wykonanie łazienki i toalety (obudowa stelaża podtynkowego, wanna, prysznic, kafelkowanie).
Prace się rozpoczęły i wyglądało nawet obiecująco – do czasu. Pan Robert poprosił abyśmy rozliczali się etapami wykonywanych prac, czyli po zakończeniu szpachlowania płacimy za wykonanie i przechodzą do kolejnych prac. Dla mnie nie było problemu bo miałem na uwadze głownie, aby nie płacić przed rozpoczęciem prac.
Po szpachlowaniu, położyli kafle w salonie a później zaczęli szlifować. Nie mogłem być cały czas na miejscu ponieważ pracuję ale okazywało się, że jak kończyłem prace o 16:00 i jechałem do domu to już ekipy nie było.
Niestety szpachlowanie bardzo nieprofesjonalnie wykonane a szlifowanie jeszcze gorzej – mnóstwo przetarć, dziurek, rys. Pan Robert zadzwonił i powiedział, że szpachlowanie zakończone i chciałby się rozliczyć. Wskazałem wszystkie niedoróbki i kazałem to poprawić ale też niestety za część tych prac zapłaciłem bo mieli dalej robić. Jednak ekipa przyjechała i zabrała narzędzia i się więcej nie pojawili.
Niestety znaczne niedoróbki pozostały. Nie mogłem się już do nich dodzwonić. Mojej dziewczynie się udało z innego numeru i okazało się, że wykonują już kolejną pracę w jakimś pensjonacie.
To była strata czasu i pieniędzy bo nowa ekipa musi sporo poprawiać.

----------


## Chrząszcz

Zdecydowanie nie polecam współpracy z Panem Marcinem Lesnau, usługi ogólnobudowlane z Połczyna. Przez tego wykonawcę miałem same problemy, budowa przyciągnęła się o ponad miesiąc. W polowie budowy zostawil wszystko rozgrzebane. Gdy bylo juz po terminie nie odbierał telefonów, trzeba bylo go szukac po innych budowach (na szczescie wiedzialem gdzie robi). Brał zaliczki po czym nie zjawial sie na budowie ani nie dostarczal materiałów. Najgorsze że strasznie kłamał i mydlił nam oczy. Obiecywal ze bedzie na drugi dzień, a potem przez tydzien nie przychodzil Przez niego mielismy duzo stresu więc nikomu absolutnie nie polecam!!!  Na szczęście jak na razie to jedyny tak beznadziejny "fachowiec" na ktorego trafiliśmy w trakcie budowy.

----------


## bakutyl

witam, zdecydowanie NIE polecam schodykwidzinski.pl . z  Kiełpina.

 Pan kwidzynski i jego syn, wykonywali u mnie drzwi, schody dębowe i lakobel w kuchni nad blatem.

 Po roku wszystkie drzwi sie odkształcają, nie dochodzą do futryny, powłoka na drzwiach pęka i wyglada jak stara popękana deska.
 Lakobel który został źle zamontowany od samego początku,  czeka na wymianę. Po 20-tym telefonie przestał odbierać telefon,  zupelnie mnie ignoruje. Zostaje mi droga sądowa i tak tez zrobię. 

Jedyne do czego nie ma większych zastrzeżeń to schody, ale najprawdopodobniej tylko dlatego bo cały materiał na schody był moj.

Pozdrawiam i ostrzegam o najgorszym wykonawcą jakiego spotkałem do tej pory w budowanie domu.

----------


## Ajutamen

Był czas na białą listę, a teraz czas na czarną listę.


Zdecydowanie NIE POLECAM:

*Ambit Gdańsk*- pokrycia dachowe.
Wyczytałem ta firmę na białej liście więc i do nich się udałem z już posiadanymi od innych wykonawców wycenami. Ambit zaproponował cenę około tysiąc wyższa niż pozostali ale skusiłem się ze względu na dobre opinie.
Niestety się zawiodłem. Umowa podpisana więc poprosiłem o kontakt do wykonawcy z którym umówiłem się na spotkanie w sprawie wyceny dodatkowych prac przy więźbie *Pan Michał Konkol* którego również *NIE POLECAM* po 2,5 godziny spóźnienia w ciągu których odbyliśmy kilka rozmów i za każdym razem byłem zapewniany że za 30min będzie, zadzonił przedłużając o kolejne 30min. Podziękowałem za współpracę.
Z kolei wycenę robił mi Pan Jarosław Konkol (nie wiem czy to przypadkowa zbieżność nazwisk), który jak się okazało wykazał się totalnym brakiem kompetencji. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej zrobił wycenę i wyszła około 1000 drożej. W przededniu rozpoczęcia montażu dachu Pan Jarek oznajmia mi że wycenie nie zawarł łat i kontrłat i będę musiał dopłacić 2500zł. W  wycenach, które przyniosłem ze sobą było uwazlędnione wszystko i myślę że Pan Jarek zrobił to specjalnie aby jego wycena nie była dużo wyższa.
Pomijając jeszcze kilka szczegółów działających na niekorzyść Ambitu dach wyszedł mnie *3500zł drożej* od pierwotnej wyceny (mimo że dachówki podstawowe wyszło o jakieś 400szt mniej. 
Dodatkowo musiałem zapłacić za zdjęcie papy zamontowanej na kontrłatach. Usługa ta została wyceniona na 2000zł bo jak twierdzili z Ambitu to są 2 dni pracy bo trzeba zdjąć, oczyścić powierzchnie, kompresorem wydmuchać każdą szczelinę. Faktycznie wyglądało to tak że ręką zdejmowali kontrłaty, papa zwijana w rolkę ( stan papy jak nowy- dekarze zabrali ją na swoją stodołę) na to membrana nawet bez zamiatania itd. Przy mnie 10m2 zdjęli w 10 minut, więc cały dach to robota na około 4 godziny- taka ciężka robota za 2000zł

Gdybym wiedział że takie koszty wyjdą na pewno bym nie zdecydował się na Ambit. Jedyne co na plus to drugi wykonawca z Ambitu, którego wpisałem na białą listę.

*Arkadiusz Bojk* z Gmniny Szemud
Zwykły partacz i oszust.
Poważne błędy na poziomie: 
fundamenty- jeden narożnik niżej o 20 cm niż pozostałe, izolacja przeciw wilgociowa żadna a cieplna to styropian 5cm.
kanalizacja- wlałem 5 litrów wypłynęło może 0,5litra
wylewki- poziom tolerancja +/- 20cm
otwory okienne- wszystkie do poprawki
schody- wylany ogromny kloc pod zabiegiem, że trzeba było robić dodatkowe wzmocnienie 
wieńce (lub brak wieńców)
No i przy pobraniu pieniędzy na więźbę dachową facet zamknął biznes i zniknął (nie jestem jedynym oszukanym)

*BACZU - Andrzej Czuba*  z okolic Starogardu i współpracujący z nimi *Michał Stolarz firma STOLBUD*

Była to druga ekipa murarzy ( po ucieczce pierwszej ekipy z moją kasą) na pierwszy rzut oka wszystko było ok ale później wyszły kwiatki:
- niesymetrycznie postawione słupy (lane z betonu) podtrzymujące dach przed wejściem- bardzo widoczne i szpecące
- płatwie zamontowane w złym miejscu tak że słupy je podtrzymujące wyszły w pomieszczeniach zamiast w ścianach
- Kąt dachu jakiś tam jest, teoretycznie nachylony symetrycznie ale w praktyce 10 cm różnicy miedzy stronami.
- Niestety oni też załatwiali drewno na konstrukcje- dziś krokwie są tak powykręcane że był problem z równym położeniem pokrycia.

A na to wszystko pozwolił
Kierownik budowy *Jerzy Wójcik*

Jedno co mnie teraz cieszy to to, że nie będę musiał mieszkać w tym domu. Nowy właściciel jest budowlańcem i poradzi sobie ze wszystkim.

----------


## lmun

Nie polecam pana Adama Szymańskiego!!! To oszust!!!!! Jego spółki to: EPSILON PROJEKT, KRESKA,  AMNORD, JOTA i pewnie wiele innych, bo ciągle rejestruje nowe, aby uchylić się od odpowiedzialności!
Zamówiłem projekt budynku mieszkalno-usługowego w firmie Kreska u Pani Aliny Szymańskiej (żony p. Adama). Kiedy projekt był gotowy i szukałem wykonawcy, pani Alina Szymańska poleciła mi swojego męża. Ponieważ do tej pory współpraca  z p. Aliną układała się dobrze, zaufałem jej i zdecydowałem się na podjęcie współpracy z jej mężem. Przed rozpoczęciem budowy p. Szymański stwierdził, że koniecznie jest postawienie ogrodzenia, przygotowanie placu do budowy oraz że potrzebuje pieniędzy na zakup materiału. Zrobiłem mu przelew na kilkadziesiąt tysięcy. Później zadzwonił i powiedział, że wszystko zakończył i potrzebuje drugą część przelewu również na kilkadziesiąt tysięcy. Kiedy pojechałem na miejsce okazało się, że żadnego ogrodzenie nie ma!!! Pan Szymański wziął ode mnie pieniądze i nic nie zrobił. Nie chce zwrócić pieniędzy, nie ma z nim żadnego kontaktu, nie odbiera telefonu. Jeżeli jeszcze ktoś został oszukany przez p. Szymańskiego proszę o wiadomość e-mail na adres: [email protected]

----------


## DUSIASU

Witam wszystkich na forum. Proszę o wszelkie informacje i/lub kontakt od osób, które padły ofiarą nieuczciwości p.* Arkadiusza Rutkowskiego* reprezentującego firmę* EKODOM DOMY DREWNIANE* z Przywidza koło Gdańska! Czuję, że padłam ofiarą mojej łatwowierności. Chciałabym się zapytać np. kto to jest *Robert Rutkowski*, bo ja mam kontakt z Arkadiuszem (kim on jest w tej firmie- jakim prawem ją reprezentuje) a w CIDG wpisany jest Robert? No i jak sobie z tym panem poradzić, bo zaczął się czarny scenariusz - telefon milczy, termin dawno przeleciał itd. Będę bardzo wdzięczna za kontakt i ew. pomoc w rozwiązaniu tej zagadki. Może ktoś z Was lub z waszych znajomych, którzy mieliby jakiekolwiek informacje na temat tych panów, zechcieliby się ze mną podzielić swoją wiedzą - będę bardzo wdzięczna.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elfir

Wymieniasz ludzi z imienia i nazwiska, rozumiem, że masz jakieś dowody gdy podadzą cię do sądu za zniesławienie?

----------


## koneweczka

> Wymieniasz ludzi z imienia i nazwiska, rozumiem, że masz jakieś dowody gdy podadzą cię do sądu za zniesławienie?


Firma skasowała zaliczkę i ślad zaginął . O jakie dowody chodzi ? Jesli się nie mylę  ,,firmę'' tę można znaleść we wcześniejszych wątkach na forum  . Sprawdż wcześniejsze wpisy , powinnaś coś znaleść .  :yes:

----------


## skupiamsie

Dzień dobry. Ja padłam ofiarą (ze swojej winy) usług  wykonywanych przez Pana Jarosław Ruszkiewicz. Młody człowiek 24 lata. Dałam mu zaliczkę w kwocie 70% kwoty, wykonał 30 % prac i to bardzo źle. Miał wejść do domu z innymi współpracownikami, zabezpieczyć podłogi i działać (2 tygodnie max). Przyprowadził młodych chłopców do przyuczenia, zabezpieczył podłogę na początku 4 tygodniowego remontu potem jak kartony się podarły chodził już po panelach i dębowych schodach. Instalacja elektryczna którą położył nie działała poprawnie (poprosiłam o jej przetestowanie zanim położy tapety). Gładził ściany i sufit przez całe 2 tygodnie a po położeniu farby ręce mi się załamały. Wyglądały gorzej niż przed remontem. Dziury montażu drzwi maskował po pomalowaniu już pokoi, gdyż pokazałam je palcem. Przy montażu lampy zrobił zwarcie i spalił mi instalację elektryczną w pomalowanym już, wg jego uznania, na gotowo pokoju. Listwy przypodłogowe które zdemontował do malowania nie układały się tak jakby chciał więc wziął nowe zakupione na wszelki wypadek i po tym jak przyciął je nożyczkami przykręcił je do ściany w piękny zygzaczek. Tam gdzie już zabrakło już sił tylko je przyłożył do ściany i zostawił. Zużył wszystkie farby kupione z ogromnym zapasem więc tylko czekam aż zaczną odpadać od ścian (nic takiej warstwy nie uniesie). Oczywiście przy montażu lamp, karniszy i rolet ściany znowu zostały pobrudzone ale farb już nie było. Wynik ostateczny: 4 tygodnie pracy i ... bardzo źle pomalowane, nierówne ściany w  3 pokojach, źle położone kable pod światło, spalona instalacja elektryczna w jednym pokoju, uszkodzona zabudowa szafy (szpachelką), uszkodzona szafka nocna (kładli na blacie ze szkła wiadra), uszkodzone 4 opaski od nowych drzwi (szpachelka wędrowała po wszystkim), porysowane podłogi i schody. Ponieważ pochłonęło to moje oszczędności mam pamiątkę swojej głupoty na kilka następnych lat. Pan bardzo miły i uprzejmy ale potrafiący tylko packą niszczyć wyposażenie mieszkania i prosić o pieniądze. Niczego poza tym nie potrafi.

----------


## jcp9

Nowy Horyzont z Pruszcza - montaż drzwi. Zamontowane z błędami: brakuje wielu rzeczy, m.in. próg za wąski i od strony klatki jest wielka szpara, widać prześwity pomiędzy skrzydłem a futryną, wszystko słychać i są przeciągi, bo drzwi zamontowane bez izolacji. Tak źle zamontowanych drzwi jeszcze nigdzie nie widzieliśmy, a firma nie reaguje na reklamacje. Firma jest znana miejskiemu rzecznikowi konsumenta ze swojej nierzetelności, nie ma na nich siły - na oficjalne pisma też potrafią nie odpisywać.

----------


## slaw210

Firma nie z Trójmiasta, ale działa w całej Polsce. Moja budowa w okolicach Gdyni.

HYDRO-DACH Janusz Herbut
http://www.hydro-dach.pl/

Taras wykonany metodą odwróconego dachu przy wykorzystaniu membrany EPDM.
Po dwóch latach zaczął przeciekać.
Wykonawca nie odpowiada na e-maile, nie odbiera telefonu.

Mało osób zajmuję się tego typu systemami. Nikt nie chce bawić się w naprawę. Każdy by chciał tylko położyć od nowa całość za 250zł/m2... Mam zalany garaż i piwnicę... i nie wiem co zrobić.

----------


## mm115

Witam,
Zdecydowanie nie polecam *"fachowców"* od prac wykończeniowych *Jarosław Karwowski i Tomasz Kita*.
"Fachowcy" nie potrafią oszacować ani kosztu prac ani potrzebnego czasu. Jedno i drugie nagle i znacznie rośnie po rozbabraniu (inaczej się tego nie da nazwać) tego co ma zostać zrobione. 
Prace wykonywane "bez głowy", na początek położne zostały podłogi a potem została rozgrzebana reszta prac. 
Wymiary w projektach są nie istotne (zabudowa WC która miał mieć maksymalnie 20 cm został zrobiona na prawie 30 i "fachowcy" nie widzieli problemu).
Przy podłączaniu zasilacza do LED`ów faza został puszczona na przewodzie którym tradycyjnie idzie uziemienie.
Fugi na ścianach to istne góry i doliny, nie wygładzone, nie wymyte porządnie a miejscami wcale.
Poszanowania dla materiałów czyli pieniędzy inwestora nie należy oczekiwać. 
Fuszerka goni fuszerkę, totalny bałagan mający zatuszować brakoróbstwo oraz nikłe postępy prac. 
Za to głośnie krzyki o zaliczkę mają owi panowie opanowane do perfekcji. 
Na koniec" zaliczka pobrana, praca nie wykonana, panowie znikają bez słowa. Po całym dniu wydzwaniania udaje się ostatecznie uzyskać informację, że  czują się oni zestresowani wskazywaniem ich błędów, wymaganiem ich naprawy oraz zakończenia prac w terminie podanym przez "fachowców" i nie będą dalej pracować w takich warunkach. 
Zaliczka oczywiście nie rozliczona, dalszy kontakt niemożliwy. 
Podsumowując: *Jarosław Karwoski, Tomasz Kita* - partacze jakich mało a na domiar złego oszuści wyłudzający zaliczki.

----------


## oszukana123

Witam,

Chciałabym ostrzec wszystkich przed robotnikiem Piotr Mejna z woj. pomorskiego. Podjął się u mnie zdarcia tapet, wycekolowania i pomalowania ścian w kawalerce. Swoją prace wycenił na 960 zł i była to cena sztywna zważywszy na to co powiedział przez telefon i następnego dnia zjawiając się w kawalerce potwierdził, że dokładnie tyle chce za robocizne. Dał liste produktów, które mam kupić otrzymał klucze. Rozpoczął zerwał tapetę , wycekolowal czesciowo sciane i 2 dni później zadzwonił mówiąc, ze chce za wykonanie swej pracy umownej, nie to co mówił na początku tylko wycenia ją nagle na ponad 3000 zł !!! I czy chce aby kontynuowal prace, czy ma posprzątac i sie zawinąć i że niby nikt mniej za ta prace nie weźmie!! Nie oddał mi kluczy do mieszkania mówiąc ze rzekomo wysłał mi je pocztą, bo nie ma czasu aby jeździć do Gdańska! Minął tydzień, a kluczy nie ma! Warto jeszcze abym tu wspomniała, ze kiedy powiedziałam temu Panu, ze inna osoba wyceniła prace na 1400 zł to powiedział do mnie pierwszego dnia po obejrzeniu mieszkania, że tamten Pan bardzo dużo chciał za ta robotę i on podejmie sie za 960 zł, a za 2 dni zadzwonił ze chce ponad 3000 zł inaczej zawija się!!! Ponadto, gdy pytałam się przez telefon ile lat doświadczenia ma w budowlance malowaniu itp powiedział ze 10 lat, a potem z dowodu wynikło, że gdyby gdyby to było 10 lat to musiałby rozpocząć w wieku 14 lat !! Ostrzegam wszystkich, aby podpisywać z góry umowę i na prawdę unikać jak ognia takich oszustów jak ten powyżej.

----------


## Lola111

Firma z Pruszcza Gdańskiego Pana Damiana Molenda

Chcieliśmy ostrzec przed tym Panem, który nasz oszukał i naraził na straty finansowe i wiele nerwów.

W roku 2017 wykonywał u nas generalny remont łazienki i kuchni. Remont zakładał wzmocnienie belek nośnych stropu, prace hydrauliczne, elektryczne i malarskie oraz kafelkowanie.

Prace zostały wykonane niezgodnie ze sztuka budowlana, niezgodnie z projektem architektonicznym oraz przez osoby, niemające przygotowania zawodowego. Wymienię tylko najbardziej rażące błędy Pana Molendy. Nie zastosował hydroizolacji we wnece prysznicowej z odwodnieniem liniowym i w efekcie woda ciekla do sąsiadów. Kafle podłogowe zostały przyklejone na płyty z gips-kartonu, przez co wykruszaly sie fugi, a kafle klawiszowały. Ściany pod kafelkowanie były nierówne. Instalacje elektryczne pod oprawy oswietleniowe oraz instalacje hdrauliczne pod krany zostaly poprowadzone do 150cm od miejsc wyznaczonych w projekcie. W efekcie cały remont trzeba było przeprowadzić od nowa.

Kultura pracy Pana Damiana pozostawiała również wiele do życzenia. Nie wywiązywał się ze swojej pracy w ustalonych terminach, na umówione spotkania notorycznie się spóźniał lub w ogóle nie przychodził. Wymagał płatności z góry, nie wystawiając żadnych faktur.

Po złożonej przez nas reklamacji, Pan Damian nie poprawił swoich błędów. Na telefony i maile przestał odpowiadać. Byliśmy zmuszeni do wzięcia nowej ekipy. W efekcie zapłaciliśmy za remont podwójnie. Reasumując powyższe, z pełnym przekonaniem przestrzegamy Państwa przed korzystaniem z usług tego Pana.

----------


## ameb81

Trapes Spółka z o.o., Trapez spółka z o.o., Meblarnia sp. z o.o. - Gdańsk, Tadeusz Czech (występujący tez na olx jako Sebastian albo Sebastian Czech). 

ODRADZAM !  ZGŁOSILIŚMY SPRAWĘ NA POLICJĘ.

Trapes  sp z o o nie istnieje pod adresem wskazywanym prze Pana Tadeusza vel Sebastiana (Czarny Dwór 12 i Marynarki Polskiej)   i jak się okazało wiele osób szuka osoby prowadzącej, która umowy podpisuje także na spółki: Meblarnia sp. z o.o. (nie istnieje), Trapez sp. z o.o. (nie istnieje).
Meble nie skończone (mimo, że był 2 miesięczny poślizg w realizacji ), z usterkami i uszkodzonym materiałem, pieniądze oczywiście zapłacone w całości (po tym kontakt zaczął się z panem stolarzem urywać a później przestał w ogóle odbierać telefony), FV nie wystawiona (pan stolarz rzekomo reprezentował firmę Meblarnia sp. zo o.), materiały nie zostały rozliczone. 
Radzę zapoznać się z opinią z 01 kwietnia 2017 roku (my niestety nie sprawdziliśmy) na stronie: https://www.oferteo.pl/meblarnia-sp-...firma/1923366:
"Marta K., 1 kwiecień 2017
Negatywna opinia
ABSOLUTNIE ODRADZAM! wykonanie szaf z dużym opóźnieniem i niedbalstwem. Opóźnienie wynikające z niekompetencji, braku profesjonalizmu zarówno w kwestii zamawiania materiałów potrzebnych do wykonania szaf jak i kwestii pracowników zatrudnianych do wykonania przyjętego zlecenia -potrafią z powodów "osobistych nie dyspozycyjności" wydłużyć czas montażu. Dodatkowo sposób podejścia do klienta po zakończeniu montażu (w celu usunięcia defektów i szkód powstałych podczas montażu) jest utrudniony na tyle, że bez oficjalnej reklamacji się nie obędzie. Propozycja naprawy jest nie do przyjęcia - np. użycie korektora do wyszczerbionych elementów. Dodatkowo wykonawca stwierdził, że korzystanie z szaf w których drzwi się nie domykają - nie wpływają na funkcjonalność, a estetyka jest nieistotna. Dlatego stanowczo PRZEDE WSZYSTKIM uważnie przeczyta umowę i poprosi o dołożenie zapisów które zabezpieczą ich przed nie wywiązaniem się wykonawcy z umowy, w tym z terminów."

Niestety na stronie można dodawać już tylko opinie pozytywne.

----------


## Ivo

> witam, zdecydowanie NIE polecam schodykwidzinski.pl . z  Kiełpina.
> 
>  Pan kwidzynski i jego syn, wykonywali u mnie drzwi, schody dębowe i lakobel w kuchni nad blatem.
> 
>  Po roku wszystkie drzwi sie odkształcają, nie dochodzą do futryny, powłoka na drzwiach pęka i wyglada jak stara popękana deska.
>  Lakobel który został źle zamontowany od samego początku,  czeka na wymianę. Po 20-tym telefonie przestał odbierać telefon,  zupelnie mnie ignoruje. Zostaje mi droga sądowa i tak tez zrobię. 
> 
> Jedyne do czego nie ma większych zastrzeżeń to schody, ale najprawdopodobniej tylko dlatego bo cały materiał na schody był moj.
> 
> Pozdrawiam i ostrzegam o najgorszym wykonawcą jakiego spotkałem do tej pory w budowanie domu.


Potwierdzam, schody po latach tragedia  :sad:  I świadoma widzę teraz ile rzeczy zrobionych było źle. Wcześniej tylko cieszyłam się - są schody!

----------


## klient_Gdynia

Nie polecam i ostrzegam przed firmą System Bud lub Dan Bud Daniel Szczurowski. To jest budowlaniec z Miłobądza. Niestety jest on niesłowny, nieterminowy i do dziś nie mam dokumentaacji budowy (dziennika) ponieważ nie zapłacił kierownikowi budowy i ten się zabrał i nie wrócił. Telefon milczy, zawsze ma jakiś problem. Roboty przeciągnęły się z miesiąca do 5. Szkoda nerwów i pieniędzy. Po prostu nieodowiedzilalny i nierzetelny człowiek.

----------


## aprilka1000

A miało byc tak pięknie 
Człowiek polecany na białej liście ale zastanawiam sie czy te opinie nie były pisane przez niego . 
Zabudowa k-g i położenie gładzi trwało ponad 6 mc.
Fizelina nie dociągnięta do końca rogu zaszpachlowane niechlujnie , 
Krzywo ,nawet bardzo krzywo . 
ciagle dzwonienie i pytanie kiedy skończy bo termin umówiony minął juz 4 mc temu odpowiada ze nie ma czasu . 
Brak mi słów , stracone nerwy ,czas i pieniądze . 
Pokazanie błędów panu Danielowi skutkowało oburzeniem i stwierdzeniem No ale czego pan chce to jest wykonane ze sztuka budowlana . 
Wiec ja dziekuje ze taka sztukę budowlana . 
Moim błędem było nie sprawdzenie innych prac na innych budowach przez niego wykonanych .

----------


## takisobiedamian

A&K Budownictwo z Borkowa. Partactwo tynkarskie najwyższych lotów. Pełna improwizacja. Strata czasu, pieniędzy i materiału. Przestrzegam

----------


## Ivo

> Potwierdzam, schody po latach tragedia  I świadoma widzę teraz ile rzeczy zrobionych było źle. Wcześniej tylko cieszyłam się - są schody!


U nas to samo, koszmar... m.in. schody bardzo szybko się starły.

----------


## nana_414

dzien dobry. bardzo prosze o kontakt, interesuje mnie ten kawalek z pani wypowiedi, to jest bardzo wazne, czekam na jakis odzew, ...po odbiorze kluczy do mieszkania stwierdziłam brak niektórych narzędzi pozostawionych na wyposażeniu mieszkania ( m.in. 4ściski stolarskie, lutownica, śrubokręty i klucze płaskie, noże tokarskie ok 8/10szt.), po zwróceniu uwagi wykonawcy na w/w braki wyposażenia, niektóre z nich (jednak nie wszystkie!!!) zostały mi zwrócone pod pretekstem przypadkowego zapakowania ich ze swoim sprzętem.
- „łuki” wykonane (gratis) w miejscu wymontowanych drzwi z salonu do kuchni oraz z przedpokoju do salonu są niesymetryczne i odstraszające
- podejrzewam , iż hydraulika, instalacja elektryczna, a także montaż kuchenki gazowej (mimo deklaracji wykonawcy) został wykonany przez osobę bez stosownych uprawnień.
- jakość podłączenia przez siebie kuchenki do gazu p. Robert B-ski sprawdzał za pomocą zapalniczki z dowcipem skierowanym do mnie „Umiesz skakać z okna?”
ZNISZCZONE MATERIAŁY MOŻNA WYBACZYĆ, ALE KRADZIEŻY NIE!!!
ZDECYDOWANIE NIE POLECAM tego „fachowca”.

----------


## piotrmak

Ten wątek to zwykła wylęgarnia jednopostowców.
Gdzie te osoby były wcześniej?
Po opluciu jadem zwykle też znikają z Muratora

----------


## Ivo

> Ten wątek to zwykła wylęgarnia jednopostowców.
> Gdzie te osoby były wcześniej?
> Po opluciu jadem zwykle też znikają z Muratora


Dlatego kierując się negatywną/ pozytywną opinią najlepiej sprawdzić też osobę, która ją wyraża m.in. ile i jakich postów napisała  :wink:

----------


## krzychu-k14

Przestrzegam przed firmą *Fast-rent* z Bąkowa pan ma świetny bajer na którym to się cała praca kończy. Wziął zaliczkę na materiały do wykonania elewacji, a po 6 miesiącach na budowie nie zrobione nic. Teraz po rozwiązaniu umowy problem z odzyskaniem zaliczki.

----------


## mania1992

Dzień dobry, 

nieczęsto zamieszczam coś w internecie, ale chciałabym ustrzec wszystkich budujących/remontujących swoje mieszkania/domy w okolicach Grudziądza/Kwidzyna przed ''panem'' Rafałem Klimowicz z miejscowości Trumieje koło Kwidzyna/Gardei. Wykonawca chwali się, że ma 20 lat doświadczenia w Niemczech i UK. Działają we trójkę.
Partacz, naciągacz, krętacz . Nie skończył lokalu i nie wywiązał się z umowy przed terminem zakończenia.
Uwaga: nie wypłaca wynagrodzenia swoim pracownikom.
Nie rozumiem jak można podjąć się zlecenia i uciec z pieniędzmi.

Zapraszam do konwersacji jeśli ktoś miał takie doświadczenia jak ja z tym ''panem'' i chciałby się podzielić...
Ludzie! UWAŻAJCIE!!

----------


## Elfir

Rozumiem, że masz wyrok sądu, skoro osobę z imienia i nazwiska nazywasz "oszustem"?
W przeciwnym wypadku możesz sporo zapłacić za zniesławienie.

Nie chodzi o to, że bronię nieuczciwych wykonawców, ale w takiej sytuacji ostrzeżenie trzeba zredagować bardziej...dyplomatycznie.

----------


## mania1992

Pasuje bardziej Ci?

----------


## berio

Nie polecam i przestrzegam przed usługami Pana Bartłomieja Dudy, prowadzącego swoją działalność remontowo-budowlaną pod nazwami Bibi-bud, Bibiproject. Pan Bartłomiej Duda, przed zakończeniem prac remontowych (w 2016) w moim mieszkaniu, uciekł z miejsca budowy i zerwał kontakt. Pomimo wezwań do dnia dzisiejszego nie zakończył prac, jak również, nie rozliczył się z zaliczek jakie pobrał na zakup materiałów budowlanych (ok 10tys zł). Nie przekazał też faktur za zakupione, za moje pieniądze, urządzenia przez co pozbawił mnie prawa do dochodzenia swoich praw u producenta/sprzedawcy z tytułu gwarancji i rękojmi. Wadliwie wykonał instalację elektryczną, kładąc w ścianach kable o niewłaściwej liczbie żył, przez co planowane wyłączniki schodowe, krzyżowe, nigdy nie zadziałały jak powinny. Z powyższych powodów wytoczyłem temu Panu Proces.

----------


## piotrmak

Sami k..... jednopostowcy.
Mania dzięki Elfir ma chociaż dwa posty. 
Jest tak samo wiarygodna jak ten oszust :smile:

----------


## Nervil18

A wystarczy przynajmniej dodać kilka zdjęć w celu uwiarygodnienia swojej opinii,

----------


## Elfir

> Pasuje bardziej Ci?


To ty odpowiadasz karnie za zniesławienie, jak się właściciel firmy o tym dowie, a nie ja  :smile: 

***
Ja podejrzewam, że piszesz prawdę, a nie jesteś z konkurencji, bo teraz faktycznie  przypadkowe osoby, chcące skorzystać z boomu na rynku i desperacji klientów, podejmują się różnych prac nie mając o nich pojęcia czy pracowników. 

Problem w tym, że słowa "krętacz, naciągacz, partacz" są oceną firmy. Jeśli właściciel się z nimi nie zgadza, może zgłosić przestępstwo z art 212 par. 1 KK. A jeśli do pomówienia został użyty środek masowego przekazu (internetowe forum) to zniesławiającemu grozi do roku więzienia.
Piszę to nie po to by chronić nieuczciwych wykonawców, ale by przestrzec wzburzonych klientów przed zbyt radykalnym i pozbawionym dowodów oskarżeniem. 
Aby przestrzec przed wykonawcą, starczyło po prostu opisać sytuację do jakiej doszło, bez używania epitetów. 
Słowem "oszust", "złodziej" można nazwać wyłącznie osobę skazaną prawomocnym wyrokiem.
Porównaj sobie twój wpis z wpisem berio.

Masz umowę, masz dowód wpłacenia zaliczki, masz świadków (pracowników), masz adres? Czy zgłosiłaś oszustwo wyłudzenia zaliczki na Policji?

----------


## mania1992

Piszę prawdę. Czuję się oszukana ponieważ to co zrobił ten człowiek naraziło mnie na wiele strat. Mówię tu głównie o czasie i pieniądzach... poszukiwanie nowej ekipy remontowej. Jestem na siebie niezwykle zła jak mogłam się dać oszukać dlatego też przestrzegam jeszcze raz przed RAFAŁ KLIMOWICZ TRUMIEJE.

----------


## Elfir

O, określenie "czuje się oszukana" jest prawnie neutralne od "on jest oszustem".

----------


## piotrus_pan16

Nie polecam ARCHISTYL MACIEJ STUDZIŃSKI z Wejherowa. Na budowie nie ma stałej ekipy, co chwilę przychodzi ktoś inny. Prace wykonywane byle jak, krzywo i niedokładnie. Bardzo dużo zniszczonych rzeczy.

----------


## Jahu_K

Witam,

Kilka postów wyżej Krzychu_k14 pisze: 


> Przestrzegam przed firmą Fast-rent z Bąkowa pan ma świetny bajer na którym to się cała praca kończy. Wziął zaliczkę na materiały do wykonania elewacji, a po 6 miesiącach na budowie nie zrobione nic. Teraz po rozwiązaniu umowy problem z odzyskaniem zaliczki.


Bardzo podobna sytuacja u mnie przy elewacji. Prace ciągną się od 9 miesięcy i są nadal nieskończone i NIECHLUJNIE wykonane. Parapety i okna nie były dobrze zabezpieczone i zostały trwale zabrudzone tynkiem. Parapety są teraz do wymiany. Kierownik KRĘTACZ wyciąga pieniądze na materiały a potem przesuwa terminy w nieskończoność. BARDZO PRZESTRZEGAM PRZED FIRMĄ FAST-RENT Z BĄKOWA.

----------


## Andrzej.pp

Potwierdzam, podobna sytuacja, pobrane zaliczki, przesuwanie terminów itp. Od września 2018 otynkowali pięć ścian, z tego trzy do poprawy, ubrudzone okna, parapety taras i schody.... Masakra. Jeżeli ktoś ma podobny problem z firmą Fast-rent z Bąkowa proszę o kontakt [email protected] obawiam się, że indywidualnie są niewielkie szansę na odzyskanie zaliczek.

----------


## Andrzej.pp

Potwierdzam, podobna sytuacja, pobrane zaliczki, przesuwanie terminów itp. Od września 2018 otynkowali pięć ścian, z tego trzy do poprawy, ubrudzone okna, parapety taras i schody.... Masakra. Jeżeli ktoś ma podobny problem z firmą Fast-rent z Bąkowa proszę o kontakt [email protected] obawiam się, że indywidualnie są niewielkie szansę na odzyskanie zaliczek.

----------


## Wakmen

Witam serdecznie po kilku latach nieobecności ale jeden Pan bardzo mnie rozzłościł.

Pan *Józef Zajączkowski z Wejherowa (tel. 509 452 083)* podjął się wykończenia 2 łazienek, ułożenia 100m2 deski barlineckiej oraz kilku drobnych prac. Na emaila otrzymał bardzo szczegółowe wytyczne, obejrzał pomieszczenia i wycenił na 13 tyś zł za samą robociznę. Oczywiście nadmienił, że cena może lekko wzrosnąć ale na pewno nie przekroczy 15 tyś. Cena nie mogła ulec zmianie gdyż wszystko było bardzo szczegółowo określone. Poinformował, że prace będą wykonywać w dwójkę i potrwają tylko 3 tygodnie. Ze względu, że ja byłem niedostępny na miejscu miał raz w tygodniu robić zdjęcia informując o postępach. 
Niestety prace trwały 3,5 miesiąca a w między czasie p. Józef Zajączkowski wyjechał na wczasy oraz bywał na innych budowach. W między czasie zleciłem mu  inne dodatkowe prace za które chciał od razu mieć zapłacone a nic więcej nie zrobił. W sumie zapłaciłem 16,5 tyś i wciąż żądał 2 tyś. Na prośbę o szczegółowe rozliczenie prac w zestawieniu sporo zawyżone (by jakoś dobić do ostatecznej ceny) i tak między innymi:
- za montaż 4 opraw podtynkowych w odległości 1,2m od siebie – 80zł/szt
- montaż kafli na podłodze ze spadkiem w miejscu prysznica 300zł/0,8m2. Obecnie te kafle są do skucia bo są położone bez spadku i odpływ liniowy ścienny jest zamurowany.
- montaż 1,2m2 mozaiki nad blatem w kuchni (przyklejonej do płyty  GK) – 680zł !!!,
- za montaż kinkietu nad lustrem 150zł ale przy okazji bardzo go zarysował,
- zażądał  wytynkowania ścian w małej łazience (2,2m x 1,8m i 2,6m wysokości) i za samo przymocowanie prowadni do tynkowania policzył 100zł a za położenie warstwy wyrównującej pod kafle  560zł. Ilość m2 policzył o wiele za dużo bo aż 22,5m2 (dwukrotnie więcej)
- nie zamontował 5 gniazd i 2 łączników w łazienkach ale policzył 105zł,
- w jednej łazience policzył 325 zł za wycinanie otworów a żadnego nie zrobił otwornicą,
- za montaż 1 wentylatora policzył 2 razy (50zł + 25zł),
- za rozprowadzenie przewodów w syficie podwieszanym w kuchni (w sumie zużył mniej jak 10mb) policzył 150zł (cena bez materiałe - tylko za robociznę),
- przebicie otworu przez 25cm gazobetonu policzył 150zł ale przy okazji uszkodził elewację (bo miesiąc czasu zwlekał z jej wykuciem) oraz zrobił pod „górkę” tak, że jest duże prawdopodobieństwo, że przy silnych deszczach woda będzie wlewać się do kuchni przez okap,
- wszystkie ilości m2 sporo zawyżone po to by sztucznie nabić cenę.
 - do moich faktura za materiały (materiał rozliczany oddzielnie) kupował sobie wiertła, przecinaki, tarcze do cięcia itp.

Zakończyło się tak, że w obu łazienkach mnóstwo narożników nie zostało wysilkowanych (obie wnęki okienne) a lustro  wybrudzone silikonem. Pod wanną do której była wykonana rewizja do zaworów wrzucił ponad 10l. śmieci. Podczas montażu okapu w kuchni – zarysowana obudowa na 10cm. W grzejniku łazienkowym źle zamontowany odpowietrznik (przeciekał). Prysznic natynkowy montował żabką hydrauliczną i teraz uszkodzone są obie chromowane nakrętki (i to bardzo). Do miski WC zgubił zaślepki. 
Gwarancje i faktury zamiast odłożyć zostały wyrzucone do śmieci (przeszukałem 4 wielkie worki śmieci bo w każdym coś było).
Ponadto za wiele elementów i prac które nie wykonał wziął pieniądze nie zwrócił. Tłumaczył się że wcześniej źle oszacował prace i teraz chce więcej a po drugie, że wszyscy tak robią jak on.
*Podsumowując: nie polecam.* 
Jeżeli jest potrzeba pokazać zdjęcia lub udostępnić więcej szczegółów podaję kontakt [email protected]

----------


## Wakmen

> ...Pan *Józef Zajączkowski z Wejherowa (tel. 509 452 083)* podjął się wykończenia 2 łazienek, ...
> *Podsumowując: nie polecam.* 
> ...


Wracam do tematu bo były kolejne aktualizacje. W miesiącu listopad zeszłego roku doszło do awaria w łazience którą wykonał pan *Józef Zajączkowski z Wejherowa (tel. 509 452 083)* i ... woda lała się przez 5 dni. Nikogo nie było przez ten czas w domu i na mieszkanie wylało się ponad 90m3 wody. Okazało się, że źle była zamontowana bateria prysznicowa, ponadto nie był wykonany odpływ w podłodze i woda zamias do kanalizacji wylała się na korytarz a z tamtąd do garażu. Uszkodzona została deska barlinecka w salonie, 4 komplety drzwi porta, ściany ... Rzeczoznawca wycenił straty na prawie 15 tyś złotych. 
Oczywiście o wszystkim powiadomiłem pana Józefa Zajączkowskiego ale ... wrzucił mnie na czarne listy w swoich telefonach bym do niego nie dzwonił.

Jeszcze raz - nie polecam usług p. *Józefa Zajączkowskiego z Wejherowa (tel. 509 452 083)*. Omijajcie szerokim łukiem.

----------


## Vitoy

UWAGA OSZUST!

Szanowni Państwo, *Witold Winczewski* jest złodziejem i oszustem. Wziął 5000 zł zaliczki na wykończenie łazienek i przepadł, numer telefonu zmienił.
posługuje się e-mailem:  *[email protected]*

Mam umowę, więc sprawę zgłaszam na policji,

pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nervil18

> UWAGA OSZUST!
> 
> Szanowni Państwo, *Witold Winczewski* jest złodziejem i oszustem. Wziął 5000 zł zaliczki na wykończenie łazienek i przepadł, numer telefonu zmienił.
> posługuje się e-mailem:  *[email protected]*
> 
> Mam umowę, więc sprawę zgłaszam na policji,
> 
> pozdrawiam serdecznie.


Kolego może podaj jeszcze gdzie można dokładnie znaleźć tego delikwenta  :Smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Trzeba podkreślić, że próba wyjaśniania błędów, wad powstałych w wyniku prac firmy  kończy się koncertem kłamstw  i pełną agresją z ich strony.


masz jakieś zdjęcia fuszerek na swojej budowie?
Bo tak bez podstaw firma może cię pozwać za zniesławienie.
jesteś jednopostowcem, bez żadnego dorobku na forum, twój wpis wygląda na walkę z konkurencją a nie realną oceną wykonawcy.

----------


## Czarny_Wodzu

> masz jakieś zdjęcia fuszerek na swojej budowie?
> Bo tak bez podstaw firma może cię pozwać za zniesławienie.
> jesteś jednopostowcem, bez żadnego dorobku na forum, twój wpis wygląda na walkę z konkurencją a nie realną oceną wykonawcy.


Elfir a Tobie się tak chce każdego kogo poniosło, ostrzegać przed prawnymi konsekwencjami jego wypowiedzi? Rozumiem, że chcesz dobić do 50 tys. postów  :big grin: 
Czy nie lepiej by było po prostu w pierwszym poście tego wątku napisać jakich reguł należy przestrzegać publikując wpisy na czarnej liście? Jeśli post nie spełnia danych kryteriów to należałoby go po prostu usunąć. A Ty poświęcasz swój czas i energie na ostrzeganie ludzi i jednocześnie jakby nie było generujesz nic nie wnoszące posty  :smile: 

Dziękuję wszystkim, którzy poświecili swój czas na wyrażenie swoich opinii, jak skończę budowę, nie omieszkam się odwdzięczyć.

----------


## Czarny_Wodzu

Szukałem dostawcy okien i zwróciłem uwagę na firmę jak w temacie. Po bliższemu przyjrzeniu się zauważyłem, że ich opinie na google są wątpliwego pochodzenia. Firma ta posunęła się do tego, że usunęła moją opinię z google ponieważ napisałem, że tę opinie nie są moim zdaniem prawdziwe. Oto treść mojej opinii na googlu:

_Opinie od "osób" takich jak Monika Katlewicz, Cecylia Koprowska, Krzysztof Malczewski, Szymon Wolański, Wiek Nowakowski, Arkadiusz Wrona, Paweł Lipiński WYDAJĄ SIĘ BYĆ NIEPRAWDZIWE.

Podam pierwszy z brzegu przykład co budzi tutaj moje wątpliwości:
Monika Katlewicz, Krzysztof Malczewski, Cecylia Koprowska JEDNOCZEŚNIE wystawiły Gdańskiej Fabryce Okien opinie oraz firmie "TransferBus - Transfery Lotniskowe Berlin Szczecin" - dość dziwny zbieg okoliczności nieprawdaż? Akurat te wszystkie trzy osoby jechały busem ze Szczecina do Gdańska po okna . 

Kolejny przykład: Karol Lewicki i Klaudia Rychter, wystawili te same opinie Gdańskiej Fabryce Okien oraz Auto Kupimy S.C ze Szczecina i IMPERIUM Telecom z Gliwic. Mamy tu do czynienia z kolejnym "przypadkiem" i obieżyświatami, którzy najpierw kupili auta w Szczecinie a później pojechali do Gliwic i zakończyli podróż w Gdańsku 

Notabene "panią" Klaudię Rychter już widziałem gdy szukałem kiedyś domków do wynajęcia i tam też dzieliła się ona nieprawdziwymi opiniami.

Takich "perełek" jest więcej.

Kolejna sprawa, WSZYSTKIE osoby które wymieniłem, dały WSZYSTKIM firmom które oceniały maksymalną ocenę 5/5. To się przekłada na kilkaset opinii, gdzie każdy był idealnie zadowolony 

I jeszcze jedno, wszystkie te osoby wystawiły po jednej opinii w Gdańsku a tak, to mają opinie porozrzucane po całej Polsce. Jak pisałem, obieżyświaty  
_
Ja osobiście nie zaufam firmie, która posiada takie wątpliwego pochodzenia opinie.

Zwracajcie proszę uwagę i weryfikujcie opinie. Można łatwo sprawdzić czy dana opinia jest prawdziwa czy też raczej nie  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Diabeł

*Artop Budownictwo Sp. z o. o.* Delikatnie mówiąc odradzam tą firmę jeśli chcecie zaoszczędzić Państwo sobie kłopotów. Jej właściciel Robert Danilu..... podpisał ze mną umowę w sierpniu 2020 r. Wpłaciłem mu zaliczkę na konto bankowe. Firma nie wykonała żadnych prac i nie zwróciła do tej pory pieniędzy pomimo wezwań. Kilkukrotnie zmieniła adres siedziby firmy. W okresie kiedy była podpisywana umowa współwłaścicielka firmy była jego matka Małgorzata Danilu...... 
Z tego co wiem jest więcej osób poszkodowanych, proszę je o kontakt.

----------


## Diabeł

> *Artop Budownictwo Sp. z o. o.* Delikatnie mówiąc odradzam tą firmę jeśli chcecie zaoszczędzić Państwo sobie kłopotów. Jej właściciel Robert Danilu..... podpisał ze mną umowę w sierpniu 2020 r. Wpłaciłem mu zaliczkę na konto bankowe. Firma nie wykonała żadnych prac i nie zwróciła do tej pory pieniędzy pomimo wezwań. Kilkukrotnie zmieniła adres siedziby firmy. W okresie kiedy była podpisywana umowa współwłaścicielka firmy była jego matka Małgorzata Danilu...... 
> Z tego co wiem jest więcej osób poszkodowanych, proszę je o kontakt.


Aktualnie jej właściciel ogłasza się jako firma ROBIBUD

----------


## nikodem2

*Instalatorstwo Wod-Kan i Centralnego Ogrzewania Roman Bujak w Rumia* 


Nie polecam tej firmy, kanalizacja wykonana niezgodnie z projektem studnia przesunięta o 2 metry względem projektu. Inspektorzy nie chcą podpisywać roboty wykonanej przez tę firmę.

Wyznaczanie spadku kanału poziomicą 50 cm...

----------


## Ratpaw

Tomasz Mrozke (albo Mroske) w Wejherowa, wykonuje elewacje na styropianie. Nie polecam, a właściwie ODRADZAM, bo:
* nie wykonują klejenia styropianu wg uzgodnień, np na narożnikach nie dali wcale kleju na obwodzie
* porobili mnóstwo mostków termicznych wokół okien
* kleją płyty między sobą (tak, da się tak kleić!)
* rozrobili tynk ogromną ilością wody "ze szlaucha" - całość do przetynkowania jeszcze raz
* docinają siatkę, która leży już na ścianie - tak wycięli mi narożniki z siatki wokół okien
* nie potrafią pianować szczelin - robią to wokół szczeliny "szlaczkiem"  :smile: 
* wbrew temu co mówią mają za mało rusztowań na dom jednorodzinny, co wydłuża roboty
* po 90-ciu dniach od dead linu dalej tylko 3 ściany były wytynkowane. Było to pod koniec listopada. Ostatnia ścianę chcieli tynkować w mrozach! Wszystko przez to, że siedzieli na kilku budowach jednocześnie.
* pracownicy (oraz właściciel) NIE ŻYCZĄ sobie obecności inwestora na budowie. Pod koniec prac jawnie mi grozili, że cyt. "spierdolą mnie z rusztowania" jak nie zejdę im z oczu. Następnego dnia wywaliłem wszystkich w placu budowy.

Oczywiście wszystkie błędy (oprócz rozwodnionego tynku) zostaly poprawione, wiele przeze mnie osobiście. A co jest najciekawsze, mój kierownik budowy powiedział, że nigdy nie widział tak równo zatartego styropianu ! Widocznie w tej jednej rzeczy doszli do perfekcji.

Dodam, że ten Mrozke jest kompletnym idiotą, bo podsunął mi umowę, w której sam wpisał kary umowne w wysokości 400 zł za dzień opóźnienia! Mam dokumentację zdjęciową, gdyby ktoś mi nie wierzył.

Aha, ekipa z polecenia  :big grin:

----------


## vs_przybysz

Firma MARGOŁ Karol Gotun z Żukowa - Odradzam stanowczo tą firmę do budowy domu SSO,  jeśli chcecie Państwo zaoszczędzić  sobie kłopotów i nie stracić pieniędzy. Jej właściciel Karol Gotun jest kłamcą a do tego jego "ekipa"  nie ma pojęcia o budowie prawidłowo ścian. W kwietniu po wybudowaniu ścian nośnych i pobraniu zaliczki za kolejny etap, ekipa uciekła z placu budowy, kontakt z MARGOŁ Karol Gotun urwał się, nie odbiera telefonów. Kierownik budowy po wizycie kazał rozebrać pół ściany by była krzywa i nie do zaakceptowania. Stracony czas i pieniądze na szukanie nowej ekipy i materiałach. Człowiek niepoważny i kłamca. Przestrzegam przed wyborem. Posługuje się adresem [email protected], tel. 504182349 NIP: 5891004478

----------


## Sbd

Prosze o kontakt w sprawie margoł.
[email protected]

----------


## stef4n

Nie polecam Bajał Błażej Lipiński Robił mi drewutnie, ściany nie trzymają poziomu, na 1m leci 4cm. Po próbie wstawienia prosto okien w końcu się poddał, bo ciężko to zrobić przy krzywej ścianie i uciekł z budowy, mówiąc, żebym nie dzwonił bo on pieniędzy ode mnie nie brał, gdzie byliśmy już rozliczeni.

----------


## Piotrgladki

> Aktualnie jej właściciel ogłasza się jako firma ROBIBUD


Proszę o kontakt [email protected]

----------


## Krzysztof_Gdynia

Ostrzegam przed firmą Well Done  z Tczewa reprezentowaną przez Karola Gołębiewskiego i niejakiego Marcina.

https://www.facebook.com/remonty.wyk...czew.i.okolice

Ciężko opisać wszystko co zostało zrobione niezgodnie ze sztuką, ile materiałów zmarnowano i jakie mają podejście do inwestora. Na wszystko mają wymówkę. To w jakim stanie zostawili nowiutkie mieszkanie ciężko opisać.
Syf, chamstwo i niekompetencja

Well Done
Karol Gołębiewski

Jeszcze raz - nie polecam usług Well Done z Tczewa (tel. 798798536). Omijajcie szerokim łukiem.

----------


## pawel_murator

Nie polecam firmy Dom Pełen Energii, chyba że ktoś ma czas czekać ponad rok na projekt "indywidualny", bo takowy tylko z nazwy. Nie słuchają potrzeb klienta. Wiele osób poszkodowanych przez tą firmę. 
https://dompelenenergii.pl/

----------

